# DER "Was Ich mir heute für meine GT`S gegönnt habe" THREAD



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2008)

da ich nie wusste in welchem thread ich meine kleinen schätzechen präsentieren sollte,habe ich mich zu diesem folgenschweren entschluss durchgerungen.
man will ja mit seiner freude irgendwo hin.also................


    als syncros fan ein traum.


syncros naben und syncros lil snapper felgen
der lrs kommt an mein 91er syncros zaskar.  
syncros heat treated lenker (goldenen shim hab ich noch) der war echt ein schnäppchen.
lx bremsen in nos incl querzug
und der gt/syncros lrs vom 91er kommt an mein wettbewerbs zassi.


----------



## SixTimesNine (4. Februar 2008)

Somit wäre Dein Zaskar also komplett:

S Y N C H R O S n i s i e r t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2008)

Zwar nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber gegönnt habe ich sie mir trotzdem.

Vorbau Syncros NOS





Dann auch gleich die Frage: Hat jemand noch eine Aheadkappe dafür??


----------



## gremlino (4. Februar 2008)

Gute Idee    

das letzte was ich meinem LTS geholt habe:






     

Besser gesagt hat damit meine Freundin die Ritchey Pedale auf Hochglanz poliert und ich habe damit die HS22 entneongelbt ->  Hochglanz poliert 

das war eine der besten Anschaffungen


----------



## kingmoe (4. Februar 2008)

@David: Auch , wenn dein LRS fürs Zassi eigentlich zu neu sein dürfte, möchte ich dir das hier nicht vorenthalten:  

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=25_106_550&osCsid=rq7viv5hg14961ifsvoq3j3ri4

On Topic: Ich drehe bald das Remake zu dem hier...






...und das sind wichtige Requisiten:


----------



## Kint (4. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



haaargh.. sabber die roten ac sachen sind immer wieder zumniederknien....


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2008)

toller thread!

da habe ich gestern von meinem besuch in freiburg auch was mitgebracht - teilweise auuuuch roooot...

@moe:  diestützwillichhaben


----------



## kingmoe (5. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> toller thread!
> 
> @moe:  diestützwillichhaben



Ich habe sie etlichen Leuten im Forum hier angeboten - niemand wollte sie! 

Gut so


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2008)

*ETLICHEN ???*

*DEM RICHTIGEN* wohl nicht


----------



## kingmoe (5. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> *ETLICHEN ???*
> 
> *DEM RICHTIGEN* wohl nicht



Naja, ich habe eben immer, wenn jemand eine rote Stütze in 27.0mm für ein Zassi gesucht hat, die AC (NOS übrigens) angeboten. Und niemand wollte sie. Mal waren die 60,- Euro VB zu teuer, mal musste es definitiv Ringlé sein, mal passte das rot nicht 100%...

Wenn ich den Hobel wieder zerlege, melde ich mich bei dir  

Aber erstmal muss ich ihn aufbauen


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Februar 2008)

da denkt man das alle themen hier abgedeckt sind und dann diese nette resonanz. thx  


hatte ein bisschen angst das die moderatoren diesen thread abwürgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (5. Februar 2008)

ist zwar nicht direkt für ein gt aber dafür für seinen betreiber.  







finger weg iss meiner.   


http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Bremszug...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe eben immer, wenn jemand eine rote Stütze in 27.0mm für ein Zassi gesucht hat, die AC (NOS übrigens) angeboten. Und niemand wollte sie. Mal waren die 60,- Euro VB zu teuer, mal musste es definitiv Ringlé sein, mal passte das rot nicht 100%...
> 
> Wenn ich den Hobel wieder zerlege, melde ich mich bei dir
> 
> Aber erstmal muss ich ihn aufbauen



mal war sie zu kurz....  scheissss amerikanische zwerge....


----------



## Chat Chambers (5. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zwar nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber gegönnt habe ich sie mir trotzdem.
> 
> Vorbau Syncros NOS
> 
> ...



Ja, allerdings nur eine aus Plastik 1 1/8...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hab meinenm Avalanche gestern einen 2007er Zaskar Team Frame bestellt, und meinem (Fake-Zaskar-)Backwoods einen neuen LRS bestehend aus Mavic 717/XT-Naben. Fotos gibts, wenn beides da ist


----------



## kingmoe (5. Februar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab meinenm Avalanche gestern einen 2007er Zaskar Team Frame bestellt, ...



  Der ist großartig!

"So, Herr Avalanche, sie sind ja jetzt auch schon etwas älter. Das hier ist Herr Zaskar, jung und frisch, der macht ab sofort ihren Job. Viel Spaß mit der gewonnenen Freizeit..."


----------



## Backfisch (5. Februar 2008)

Oder "Nein, Schatz. Das ist kein neues Rad. Das ist das Alte. Ehrlich. Ich hab nur ein paar Teile gewechselt."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (5. Februar 2008)

Hab meinen GTs mal etwas Abwechslung versprochen .

Deshalb mal dies hier ersteigert 

Suntour Rollercam - und da die bekanntlich nicht an GTs passen soll , auch gleich noch ne GT-fähige Platte entworfen .

TATA



 



Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Janikulus (5. Februar 2008)

heute eine XTR 952 Downhill Kurbel NOS für das Lobo


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hab meinen GTs mal etwas Abwechslung versprochen .
> 
> Deshalb mal dies hier ersteigert
> 
> ...



sieht wie ne xcd 6000 aus.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Februar 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hab meinen GTs mal etwas Abwechslung versprochen .
> 
> Deshalb mal dies hier ersteigert
> 
> ...




hab noch eine in nos wennste willst.


----------



## kingmoe (5. Februar 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Suntour Rollercam - und da die bekanntlich nicht an GTs passen soll , auch gleich noch ne GT-fähige Platte entworfen .



Du kannst die schon montieren, aber es bremst wegen der suboptimalen Zugführung schlechter als eine U-Brake. Dafür sieht es extravagant aus


----------



## oldman (5. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Du kannst die schon montieren, aber es bremst wegen der suboptimalen Zugführung schlechter als eine U-Brake. Dafür sieht es extravagant aus



ein fall für'n kredibles fixie?????


----------



## GT-Hinterland (5. Februar 2008)

Heute ist das hier bei mir angekommen  und noch ein Panaracer Smoke Skinwall. Hoffe der zweite kommt Morgen 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kingmoe (6. Februar 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Heute ist das hier bei mir angekommen  und noch ein Panaracer Smoke Skinwall. Hoffe der zweite kommt Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bekomme gleich einen Infarkt


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Februar 2008)

is ja voll    hab ich noch nie zusammen gesehen vorderradgabel und hinterradgabel.


----------



## masta2006 (6. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich bekomme gleich einen Infarkt



Ha, das warn ja meine Gabeln, freut mich das sie gut angekommen sind!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (6. Februar 2008)

zwar noch nicht gegönnt aber was würdet ihr von diesen netten Titanparts an einem Xizang halten? Polierter Rahmen und matte Parts. Passt das? Wenn die Aufkleber entweder schwarz oder gar nicht sind...

Gabel:




Vorbau:




Lenker:



oder:




Sattelstütze:




Klemme:




Skyde ist übrigens ein französischer Hersteller. Den gibt es erst seit 2006, macht aber ganz nette Komponenten. Z.B. auch diese Gabeln in allen möglichen Einbauhöhen, Vorbauten in X Längen- und Höhenvarianten.
www.skydecomp.com


----------



## masta2006 (6. Februar 2008)




----------



## GT-Hinterland (6. Februar 2008)

Ja Master2006 Gabeln sind gut angekommen! Super verpackt 

Heute kamm dann noch der Letzte Panaracer Smoke an . 
Jetzt meine Frage:
Was würdet Ihr auf ein 91er Avalanche für eine Kombi draufmachen? 
Smoke2.0/Smoke1.9 LiteComp 
oder 
Dart II Comp 2.10/Smoke1.9 LiteComp 
oder
Dart II Comp 2.10/Smoke2.0





Gruß
Sascha


----------



## masta2006 (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe auch die Panaracer Smoke, und bin damit sehr zufrieden, guter Gripp und es Profil nutzt sich wenig ab!


----------



## hoeckle (6. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> zwar noch nicht gegönnt aber was würdet ihr von diesen netten Titanparts an einem Xizang halten? Polierter Rahmen und matte Parts. Passt das? Wenn die Aufkleber entweder schwarz oder gar nicht sind...
> 
> Gabel:
> 
> ...


 
Na dann fröhliches Einkaufen. So aus dem Bauch heraus könnte es ein nicht unattraktiver Kontrast sein, auf der anderen Seite... hmmm. Schwer zu sagen, bin froh diese Entscheidung nicht treffen zu müssen.. Aber den Rizer finde ich klasse, wenn Du was bestellst, würde ich Dich bitten, den für mich mitzubestellen....


----------



## Janikulus (8. Februar 2008)

@hoeckle: ja sehen wir mal, ich bin noch am überlegen, denke aber, dass ich das umsetzen werde.
Ich habe übrigens mit Rony Calvet, der Gründer von Skyde, kontakt aufgenommen, er hat schon immer von einem Xizang geträumt meinte er... naja jetzt baut er halt seine eigenen titan Rahmen.

Es gibt ein anderen leichteren lowrizer Lenker, soll auch bald auf der Seite sein:



wiegt 179g, 660mm breit, 8° nach hinten, 120Euro.

Ich gebe dir bescheid wenn ich bestellen sollte, eher Anfang März.


----------



## cleiende (8. Februar 2008)

Kombination #3



GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ja Master2006 Gabeln sind gut angekommen! Super verpackt
> 
> Heute kamm dann noch der Letzte Panaracer Smoke an .
> Jetzt meine Frage:
> ...


----------



## hoeckle (8. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> @hoeckle: ja sehen wir mal, ich bin noch am überlegen, denke aber, dass ich das umsetzen werde.
> Ich habe übrigens mit Rony Calvet, der Gründer von Skyde, kontakt aufgenommen, er hat schon immer von einem Xizang geträumt meinte er... naja jetzt baut er halt seine eigenen titan Rahmen.
> 
> Es gibt ein anderen leichteren lowrizer Lenker, soll auch bald auf der Seite sein:
> ...


 

 danke...


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Februar 2008)

musste echt tief in die tasche greifen damit ich das rad noch fertig bekomme.
aber sschön isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (12. Februar 2008)

Was fürs GT IT1 : neue Pulverbeschichtung (Khujand)+ Service







Was fürs zukünftige GT Sanction 






Ps: Ja,ich mag Fox Fahrwerke  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2008)

ich sammle schon langsam teile für das i2k:

das habe ich schon:
rot, leicht, lockout - manitou mars super:




xtr kurbel + innenlager




umwerfer




schaltwerk




bremsen




die bilder der xtr teile sind im netz gesammelt. mein sind alle samt in neuwertigem zustand

ergänzt wird das ganz mit einer xtr-kassette, den crossmax laufrädern und ein paar roten ringle und paul teilchen...


----------



## Kint (12. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die bilder der xtr teile sind im netz gesammelt. mein sind alle samt in neuwertigem zustand



ganz kurz erschrocken......


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ganz kurz erschrocken......



neee, neee... deins (bzw. dein ex) ist noch wohlbehalten in luftpolsterfolie eingeschlagen und sieht wirklich aus wie aus dem laden


----------



## oldman (13. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> zwar noch nicht gegönnt aber was würdet ihr von diesen netten Titanparts an einem Xizang halten? Polierter Rahmen und matte Parts. Passt das? Wenn die Aufkleber entweder schwarz oder gar nicht sind...
> 
> Gabel:
> 
> ...



möööp...

1) Skyde ist kein Hersteller
2) das Zeug kommt von XACD
3) Gabel flext, Rest ist überteuert
4) hier der Link zum Hersteller: http://www.xacd.com.cn/index1.htm


----------



## Janikulus (13. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> möööp...
> 
> 1) Skyde ist kein Hersteller
> 2) das Zeug kommt von XACD
> ...



ja, ich bin gestern bei der Suche nach Bildern von Titanlenkern auf ähnliche Bilder gestossen. Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, leider...
Aber danke für den Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (13. Februar 2008)

Chris King Disco Tec Nabe  









Nun fühlt sich folgende Nabe nicht mehr so alleine:


----------



## Kruko (13. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zwar nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber gegönnt habe ich sie mir trotzdem.
> 
> Vorbau Syncros NOS
> 
> ...



Ich könnte :kotz: . Heute kommt der Vorbau an und ich freue mich wie Bolle. Dann die Ernüchterung: Ist kein 1 1/8 Zoll, sondern ein 1 Zöller   
Zu doof zu messen, der Typ 

Bin mal gespannt, ob dass in der Bucht ein gutes Ende findet.

Jetzt suche ich ganz dringend einen Syncros-Vorbau


----------



## Janikulus (13. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> möööp...
> 
> 1) Skyde ist kein Hersteller
> 2) das Zeug kommt von XACD
> ...



habe da sogar noch ein zweiten in Frankreich gefunden der die Dinger unter einem anderen Namen verkauft  

http://www.dmcx.com/fr/a91.html

es gab gerade ein Artikel in der französischen Bike über Skyde, da wird Xacd auch erwähnt. Er hat zumindest bei einigen Sachen sein eigenes design und lässt dann in China fertigen.


----------



## Hartie (14. Februar 2008)

hat jemand plan wo ich die stütze ("marke" ist da quasi egal) aus titan in deutschland beziehen kann? hab gegoogled aber nix gefunden


----------



## Janikulus (15. Februar 2008)

so, und das ist mal eine feine Starrgabel aus titan, aus Italien:





rest wird moots...


----------



## gremlino (15. Februar 2008)

Hartie schrieb:


> hat jemand plan wo ich die stütze ("marke" ist da quasi egal) aus titan in deutschland beziehen kann? hab gegoogled aber nix gefunden



schau mal bei http://www.rabbit.de/ ,die sind der Importeur für Moots Titanteile aus den USA, die haben gerade und gebogene Stützen  oder meinst du die Stützen oben im Thread?


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Februar 2008)

endlich showdown für mein wettbewerbszassi.   



    

es sind sogar die grösseren


----------



## kingmoe (18. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> endlich showdown für mein wettbewerbszassi.
> 
> es sind sogar die grösseren



Sehr geile Teile, fahre ich an meinen ollen Zassi. Schön große Trittfläche und super Lager (wenn man sie wartet). Die "Deore" sind übrigens auch super, die gibt es auch als große Tatze


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

der 2005er gt katalog aus australien. 

die dvd ist echt porno äh promo. 25 min - mit interviews mit jamie bestwick und todd wells, sowie einem "gt lifestyle movie" - mein persönlicher favorite is aber das i drive video - jim busby erklärt den weg vom rts zum idrive - viele alte aufnahmen, - und auch bisher ungesehenes wie der it1 prototyp gottseidank hat sich da noch was getan.......





am besten aber das zitat : when it comes to jim busby hes like the howard hughes of the bicycle suspension"...


----------



## Kruko (20. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> die dvd ist echt porno äh promo. 25 min - mit interviews mit jamie bestwick und todd wells, sowie einem "gt lifestyle movie" - mein persönlicher favorite is aber das i drive video - jim busby erklärt den weg vom rts zum idrive - viele alte aufnahmen, - und auch bisher ungesehenes wie der it1 prototyp gottseidank hat sich da noch was getan.......




Kopie haben wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (20. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Kopie haben wollen


 
...natürlich nur zur Datensicherung - eine sogenannte dezentrale Sicherungskopie...

PS: Doppelt hält übrigens besser...


----------



## Janikulus (20. Februar 2008)

heum hüstel... auf drei Beinen steht man besser, oder wie war das noch. Wäre evtl. was zum verteilen beim nächsten GT Trefffen.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2008)

damit ne sache wirklich sicher steht brauchts 4 beine.


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> heum hüstel... auf drei Beinen steht man besser, oder wie war das noch. *Wäre evtl. was zum verteilen beim nächsten GT Trefffen*.



das ist nicht euer ernst oder ? ihr fordert mich indirekt auf in dem öffentlichen forum des rechteinhabers zu sagen - "jawoll, mach ich"

sorry - ich verletze keine copyrights !


----------



## mountymaus (20. Februar 2008)

Dann halt per PN????


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Kint schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das ist nicht euer ernst oder ? ihr fordert mich indirekt auf in dem öffentlichen forum des rechteinhabers zu sagen - "jawoll, mach ich"
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2008)

schreib mir das bitte auf eine postkarte das du das nicht machst und sende sie an david neumann 10xx5 berlin heimstr. xx. thx david


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schreib mir das bitte auf eine postkarte das du das nicht machst und sende sie an david neumann 10xx5 berlin heimstr. xx. thx david



deine adresse darfst du mir gerne beim nächsten forumstreffen geben. oder steht sie auf dem sts abdeckkäppchen das du mir zurückschickst ?


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

ich habe überlegt, ob ich mir hieraus 3 anschlagwinkel für meine H2Os machen soll.    
feinstes titan, nur die schrauben passen nicht in die flaschenhalterbuchsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

Oder schicke Lampenhalter für deine Eigenbaufluter...


----------



## Kint (24. Februar 2008)

da gabs doch mal nen flaschenhalter der sah abgerollt genau so aus.... 

im enrst winkel für h2o find ich gut - da haste an jedem rad ne mahnung mit dabei....


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> da gabs doch mal nen flaschenhalter der sah abgerollt genau so aus....
> 
> im enrst winkel für h2o find ich gut - da haste an jedem rad ne mahnung mit dabei....



stimmt an den erinnere ich mich auch noch. aber dafür ist meine clavicel wohl nicht lang genug. ich habe gerade den dritten roten h2o bekommen und da war kein winkel dabei... 

ich habe ja jetzt 4-6 wochen zeit mir was zu überlegen


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

Na auf jeden Fall gute Heilung....   Morgen erfahre ich wohl wann es mit den Playoffs losgeht. Meld mich dann bei euch!


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Na auf jeden Fall gute Heilung....   Morgen erfahre ich wohl wann es mit den Playoffs losgeht. Meld mich dann bei euch!



danke! es ging eigentlich sehr glatt. op gut vertragen, wunde nicht übertrieben schmerzhaft, 3 tage aufenthalt.
morgen nochmal blut checken lassen und dann gehts wieder nach züri! in 3 wochen dürfte ich wieder aufs rennrad. mtb dauert länger  

melde dich wenn du da bist - gerne mal wieder ein


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2008)

Hier isser, Volker:




Und den habe ich mir auch noch gegönnt:



Nagelneu und originalverpackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

top,


----------



## Karakoram95 (24. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir neue Kurbeln und Flaschenhalter mit goldfarbenen Schrauben für mein zukünftiges Zaskar zugelegt!

Kurbeln
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2246/2259352153_17e62373e8_b.jpg
Rahmen
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2292/2260142366_cc9bc296e0_b.jpg
Flaschenhalter
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2112/2259339127_93ee60c396_b.jpg


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir neue Kurbeln und Flaschenhalter mit goldfarbenen Schrauben für mein zukünftiges Zaskar zugelegt!
> 
> Kurbeln
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2246/2259352153_17e62373e8_b.jpg
> ...



z. zt. gibts eine erstaunliche häufung an 07er teams -sehr schöner rahmen  und schöne kurbeln.
du lässt dir aber ganz schön zeit mit dem aufbau, oder ?


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> z. zt. gibts eine erstaunliche häufung an 07er teams -sehr schöner rahmen  und schöne kurbeln.
> du lässt dir aber ganz schön zeit mit dem aufbau, oder ?



Scheint aber ein echter Kracher zu werden, wenn weiter so schöne teile kommen.


----------



## Catsoft (25. Februar 2008)

@Manni: Den lenker hatte ich auch in Beobachtung. Hätte auch gut an ein Rocky gepaßt. Hab ich vor lauter Verhandeln über DK Ti vergessen.... War auch gut so 

P.S.: Die Flaschehalter liegen fertig...


----------



## Karakoram95 (25. Februar 2008)

Tja, ich bin momentan in der heissen Schlussphase, einige Teile sind schon am kommen und bezüglich Gabel wäre ich sehr an der neuen SID interessiert, soll ja in 9 verschiedenen Farben erhältlich sein, hoffe sie kommt bald in den Handel. 

Ansonsten stehen die Teile schon fix, XTR-Antrieb, DT Swiss 240+4.2d LR, Avid Ultimate und noch ein paar feine Anbauteile (Ritchey,Tune usw.). Spare immerhin schon lange genug .

Aber ja ich lass mir Zeit, denn ich möchte mir mein absolutes Traum-Zaskar zusammenstellen und da kommt es auf ein Monat auf oder ab auch nicht an, dafür bin ich dann die nächsten 10 Jahre vollkommen zufrieden. Daweil wird mir mein, leider eine Nummer zu klein gewordenes, 1995 Karakoram noch gute Dienste leisten.

Gruss aus Wien!


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin momentan in der heissen Schlussphase, einige Teile sind schon am kommen und bezüglich Gabel wäre ich sehr an der neuen SID interessiert, soll ja in 9 verschiedenen Farben erhältlich sein, hoffe sie kommt bald in den Handel.
> 
> Ansonsten stehen die Teile schon fix, XTR-Antrieb, DT Swiss 240+4.2d LR, Avid Ultimate und noch ein paar feine Anbauteile (Ritchey,Tune usw.). Spare immerhin schon lange genug .
> 
> ...



klingt soweit super! wolltest du nicht mal scheibenbremsen verbauen?


----------



## cleiende (25. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mal was auf Halde gelegt:
Fürs 93er Zaskar (stelle ich dann mal 2009 in den Wettbewerb, aber bei mir ist nix mit bis 1994 only zu machen)
   2x Ringle
   1x P-Bone. Ja, ich weiss, die ist von Coladosendale....

Dann ist da noch was für meinen Ältesten & seine Brüder am Entstehen und dafür brauchte ich ein 26,8 er Stütze.
   1x Syncros bitte
Auch das wird eher ein "non-classic" Aufbau (aber kein "Jedikunstwerk"). Die abgerittene Syncros ist eine Lösung für eine lange Stütze mit guter Optik.


----------



## Karakoram95 (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> klingt soweit super! wolltest du nicht mal scheibenbremsen verbauen?



Ja, ich werde die Avid juicy Ultimate verbauen 180 vorne & 160 hinten!


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> klingt soweit super! wolltest du nicht mal scheibenbremsen verbauen?



Die Avid Ultimate gibts auch in Scheibe, Volker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> ...
> 1x P-Bone. Ja, ich weiss, die ist von Coladosendale....
> ...



Wenn etwas Kanonental geil ist, dann die P-Bone  
Die und das "Beast of the East" mit dem hohen Innenlager finde ich klasse. Der Rest ist... ähm... nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Der Rest ist... ähm... nicht so mein Fall.



sachmal moe, hat dich eine akute syncros-/ringle-allergie erwischt ?

@manni: ähm, ja an die juicy habe ich da wohl nicht gedacht  

@cleiende: einmal 26,8 aus canada habe ich noch auf halde. 
allerdings müsste da schon ein schönes tauschobjekt her


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sachmal moe, hat dich eine akute syncros-/ringle-allergie erwischt ?



Nee, überhaupt nicht! Das war auf die C´dale Modelle bezogen. Da finde ich halt das Beast of the East echt geil, die anderen Sachen mach(t)en mich nicht so an. Ich bin zwar Mitte/Ende 90er auch oft das C´dale eines Freundes gefahren, das ging gut ab. Aber einen richtigen "Haben-Will-Effekt" hatte ich eher bei anderen Bikes. GT, Marin, Diamond Back fand ich sehr geil und natürlich die Bikes, die eh alle nicht zu haben waren, da vieeeeel zu teuer (Klein Dolomiti, Yo Eddy, Yeti Ultimate etc...)

Syncros gehört einfach an viele alte Bikes  
Die neuen Sachen sind sicher nicht schlecht, bieten aber für mich persönlich keinen besonderen Kauf-Reiz.

Mir Ringlé verhält sich das ähnlich, ich mag die Teile aus der Zeit am liebsten, als noch keine oder zumindest gerade (also nicht kursive) Schriftzüge drauf waren.


----------



## cleiende (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @cleiende: einmal 26,8 aus canada habe ich noch auf halde.
> allerdings müsste da schon ein schönes tauschobjekt her



Keine Sorge, die ist demnächst auf dem Weg in die USA und dann zu mir.
Was hätte ich denn schon an würdigen Tauschobjekten für Dich, meine Vorräte gehen zur Neige.


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die ist demnächst auf dem Weg in die USA und dann zu mir.
> Was hätte ich denn schon an würdigen Tauschobjekten für Dich, meine Vorräte gehen zur Neige.



na dann kann ich sie ja getrost in der polsterfolie lassen


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> na dann kann ich sie ja getrost in der polsterfolie lassen



Dafür darfst Du gern etwas anderes herausholen . Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dafür darfst Du gern etwas anderes herausholen . Weiterhin gute Besserung



ist ja schon passiert  
geht morgen, spät. übermorgen zur post


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> einmal 26,8 aus canada habe ich noch auf halde.
> allerdings müsste da schon ein schönes tauschobjekt her




Falls Du die auch gegen mit Zahlen bedrucktes Papier tauschen würdest hätte ich eventuell Interesse!?


----------



## Kint (26. Februar 2008)

bin noch am überlegen - aber wahrscheinlich doch nix fürs gt sondern für die ketzerei..- aber ich wollte es mal zeigen...:

so schön kann nos sein : 
suntour xcd6000 sti und xc 9000 bremshebel. beides nib von 1988:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (26. Februar 2008)

Habe mir heute feinstes Rindsleder geleistet: 131 Euro der Quadratmeter!


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Februar 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Habe mir heute feinstes Rindsleder geleistet: 131 Euro der Quadratmeter!


Sattel neu beziehen oder Anleihen aus Streetfighter-Kreisen nehmen?


----------



## gtbiker (26. Februar 2008)

nur der sattel....flite 96


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2008)

ja, man muss auch gönnen können - v.a. wenn man ne weile nicht fahren kann (nicht, dass der bastelspass ausgeht!):





für das zr:
2 x conti suso-schläuche
weisses deda lenkerband

für das i2k:
contis mountain king suso
ringle h2o in rot (liegt noch im kofferraum)
xtr 9-fach-kette
xt 9-fach-kassette 
flite genuine gel 

für das zaskar:
xt 8-fach kette
ein paar rote elox-spanner

und 

nagelneu und fast geschenkt aus der vitrine eines völlig unscheinbaren radladens: 





dazu noch ein haufen klamotten:


----------



## gtbiker (26. Februar 2008)




----------



## tofu1000 (26. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


>


 Die sind echt ne Augenweide! Liegen da zufällig noch mehr?!?!  Oder um es mit Homer zu sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. Februar 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Die sind echt ne Augenweide! Liegen da zufällig noch mehr?!?!



neee, leider nein. aber der hatte noch einige alte teile da rumliegen, z.b. alte use-stützen, 950er naben, blaue, pörpelne und rote lenker etc.



tofu1000 schrieb:


>



das musste ich mir verkneifen, bis ich wieder aus dem laden raus war


----------



## hoeckle (26. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> neee, leider nein. aber der hatte noch einige alte teile da rumliegen, z.b. alte use-stützen, 950er naben, blaue, pörpelne und rote lenker etc.
> 
> 
> 
> das musste ich mir verkneifen, bis ich wieder aus dem laden raus war


 

Du weisst was ich will...


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2008)

das wissen allein hilft nicht viel, denn der laden ist in freiburg und ich bin seit heute mittag wieder zruck z´ züri ! 
die shopping-tour durch freiburgs radläden habe ich gestern gemacht.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Du weisst was ich will...



pörpelne  Lenker gibt es bei mir um die Ecke auch noch einen Stapel! Glaube es sind control tech oder so!


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

heute angekommen. zwei jahre suche und ein jahr japanisch zahlen sich eben doch aus .... nos suntour xcd 6000 pedale.


----------



## Janikulus (27. Februar 2008)

ein bissel titan... (2nd hand) für Xizang


----------



## versus (4. März 2008)

lalala...und weiter gehts - damit wären die teile fürs i2k vollständig und ein paar spässchen für die restliche familie:

xtr shifter 
avid sd ti bremshebel
answer taper lite vorbau und lenker 
cane creek griffe für gripshift 
*rote *race face turbines
und dazu einen satz syncros kettenblätter
ein satz *rote nokons*
4 *rote *und 4 *grüne *quetschnippel


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2008)

Mein Zaskar bekommt kommende Woche eine nagelneue Magura Marta und einen ebenfalls nagelneuen Mavic Crossmax ST LRS, dazu 2.1er Racing Ralph UST wenn ich irgendwo welche finde. Und dann sollte es die 10 kg knacken


----------



## Janikulus (4. März 2008)

DT XR1480 mit FF und XXlight Schläuchen, erstmal für Xizang später für leichtbau Zaskar:





zusammen 2338g

Mal schauen wie lange ich Pannenfrei fahren kann, dann werden die Schläuche getauscht...


----------



## versus (4. März 2008)

@tigers claw:
klingt fein! nur wenn du wirklich gewicht sparen willst, kann ich dir statt der tubeless rr folgende kombi empfehlen:

contis speed king supersonic in 2,3" - 430 gramm (selbst gewogen)

mit 

specialized turbo schläuchen - 130 gramm (selbst gewogen)

macht zusammen 560 gramm bei einem breiten 2,3er reifen mit aus meiner sicht gutem profil und einem recht robusten schlauch, der weitaus stabiler ist als der supersonic, oder xxlight. 
bei 2,1" wiegt der speed king nur 400gr auch der so oft besungene hohe verschleiss hält sich imho in grenzen.

der ust rr liegt laut weight weenies bei 712 gramm. macht also locker 300gramm. ich fahre die kombi schon eine weile (erst zaskar, jetzt xcr) und bin hoch zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. März 2008)

@janikulus: gib doch bitte mal einen praxisbericht der ff durch, sobald du sie mal richtig ausgefahren hast.

als ich die zum ersten mal gesehen habe, fühlt ich mich wieder in die zeit der unsäglichen semi-slick asphaltschneider zurückversetzt.


----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

Ich dachte ich gönn mir mal wieder ein echtes Stück Vergangenheit, das Zaskar wird von der Federgabel befreit.
Auch wenn sie aus Bedford/PA kommt ist sie ein passendes Stück:









Es war eine gute Stunde Arbeit mit Lackreiniger & Politur notwendig.
Was rausfliegt ist eine Magura CP85 - die geht auf Halde.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @tigers claw:
> klingt fein! nur wenn du wirklich gewicht sparen willst, kann ich dir statt der tubeless rr folgende kombi empfehlen:
> 
> contis speed king supersonic in 2,3" - 430 gramm (selbst gewogen)
> ...



Danke für den Tip. Taucht der Speed King auch für Schotter und meine bepackten 95 kg? Der 2008er Racing Ralph 2.1 ist mit 590 Gramm angegeben, biste sicher das 712 nicht der alte 2007er war?


----------



## versus (5. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Taucht der Speed King auch für Schotter und meine bepackten 95 kg? Der 2008er Racing Ralph 2.1 ist mit 590 Gramm angegeben, biste sicher das 712 nicht der alte 2007er war?



ich habe noch keine probleme auf schotter gehabt und bringe mit ausrüstung und trinkrucksack an die 90kg auf die waage. 
am ehesten wenn es nass und schlammig wird, da das profil halt nicht sooo grob ist. das dürfte beim rr aber auch so sein, oder? 
das mit dem gewicht kann gut sein, hab nicht auf das baujahr geachtet!


----------



## Janikulus (5. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @janikulus: gib doch bitte mal einen praxisbericht der ff durch, sobald du sie mal richtig ausgefahren hast.
> 
> als ich die zum ersten mal gesehen habe, fühlt ich mich wieder in die zeit der unsäglichen semi-slick asphaltschneider zurückversetzt.



schnell, sehr schnell kann ich nur sagen. Laufen wie in den Tests beschrieben sehr gut auf Strasse und Waldwegen, leise, ruhig, hart. Sehr leichte Laufräder haben schon was! Erinnern mich an meine früheren Corratec Diamond grip. Sogar auf leicht nassen Untergrund fand ich sie noch gut, im Schlamm aber nicht zu gebrauchen... meine sind 2.0 mögen also zu weichen/losen Untergrund auch nicht. Wie es mit der Pannensicherheit ist kann ich noch nicht sagen, soll ja nicht so doll sein. Meiner Meinung nach für ein Strassen/Waldwege Bike ideal.


----------



## zaskar-le (13. März 2008)

Mal schauen; wird schon irgendwo ranpassen


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2008)

Hier zum Beispiel würde sie gut ranpassen:



 

Schicke Kurbel!


----------



## zaskar-le (13. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hier zum Beispiel würde sie gut ranpassen



 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schicke Kurbel!


Manchmal braucht es 15 Bikejahre, um zum Ziel zu kommen.
Seit 1993 sabbere ich dieser Kurbel hinterher, da war die Freude heute natürlich besonders groß. 
Auch wenn es das Budget mal wieder gesprengt hat. Aber Spontankäufe machen am meisten Spaß


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Mal schauen; wird schon irgendwo ranpassen



falls beispiele fehlen.... 
so sieht die kurbel an meinem 91er syncros zassi aus.    






da fehlt noch was. ich      dieses bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2008)

Mavic Crossmax ST und Magura Marta sind montiert:


----------



## zaskar-le (13. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> falls beispiele fehlen....



Gedanklich ist sie schon montiert...
Sehr schönes Teil. Jetzt noch schnell den Altherrenvorbau gewechselt...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2008)

Und gleich noch ein Update mit Racing Ralph 2.1 UST 2008 hinterher:


----------



## versus (13. März 2008)

geiiiile revolution!!! aber obacht: ein freund von mir hat mal bei einem 50cm-killerdrop eine abgebrochen. der stand danach einfach immer noch auf dem pedal, aber das lag eben mit der halben kurbel dran am boden...

@tiger: tolles rad ! ! ! sieht richtig gut aus mit den crossmax und rr !
nächstes mal vielleicht ein stück weisse wand fürs foto suchen ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ...nächstes mal vielleicht ein stück weisse wand fürs foto suchen ;-)



Und ich dachte, ihr steht auf die Couch 

Das nächte Fotos gibts aus freier Wildbahn.


----------



## versus (13. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ihr steht auf die Couch



ääääääähm... nö, nicht so sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2008)

Für den nächsten MTB-Singlespeeder habe ich eine XTR M951 entlacken, mit Glasperlen strahlen und matt schwarz eloxieren lassen. Ein Vierloch-Spider wurde auch passend behandelt. Tarnkappenbomber-Look - oder wie im Nachbarforum angemerkt wurde: Holzkohle-Optik.


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Für den nächsten MTB-Singlespeeder habe ich eine XTR M951 entlacken, mit Glasperlen strahlen und matt schwarz eloxieren lassen. Ein Vierloch-Spider wurde auch passend behandelt. Tarnkappenbomber-Look - oder wie im Nachbarforum angemerkt wurde: Holzkohle-Optik.



  hammer ! ! !


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hammer ! ! !





  ich dachte das ist ne kurbel.


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich dachte das ist ne kurbel.



die dinge sind nicht immer wie sie scheinen, david:


----------



## versus (16. März 2008)

und hier auch noch - fürs xizang:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270217558243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## hoeckle (16. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und hier auch noch - fürs xizang:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270217558243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## versus (16. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


>



vielen dank nochmal für den tipp     !


----------



## hoeckle (16. März 2008)

Gern geschehen...!

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich die Schweiz manchmal sehr gerne mag... 

SFR 119,-


----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Gern geschehen...!
> 
> Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich die Schweiz manchmal sehr gerne mag...
> 
> SFR 119,-



schööööck. silber titan oder pewter ?


----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2008)

glänzend silbrig und in erwartung grün/oranger reflexionen auf seiner oberfläche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2008)

zwar nicht heute gegönnt, aber gerade angekommen...


----------



## Karakoram95 (17. März 2008)

Ich habe mir auch was feines für das neue Zaskar gegönnt!





Cheers


----------



## cleiende (18. März 2008)

Gegönnt im Sinne von erworben habe ich die Dine schon vor einer Weile, aber der Weg von Kanada via Milwaukee und Chicago nach D ist halt lang und zollfrei.
Sozusagen das "kleine Klassikergedeck"





Und die kam vor zwei Wochen





Über die Feiertage wird das Zaskar ein wenig umgebaut.


----------



## kingmoe (18. März 2008)

Heute waren wieder Asien-Wochen bei Moe, denn aus Fernost
kam Post.

Für das neue Zaskar-SSP:





Neue Pedalen für das Ruckus Hardtail:





Ich freu mich mal wieder ganz doll - und warte noch hibbelig auf die Post aus England


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2008)

Die Wellgo-Pedale an meinem Ruckus sind nach einem halben Jahr und wenigen ausfahrten schon ganz schön schwergängig.  
Deine sehen hochwertiger aus, sind die Lager auch besser? Und wenn ja, wo haste die her?


----------



## kingmoe (18. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Die Wellgo-Pedale an meinem Ruckus sind nach einem halben Jahr und wenigen ausfahrten schon ganz schön schwergängig.
> Deine sehen hochwertiger aus, sind die Lager auch besser? Und wenn ja, wo haste die her?



Naja, Wellgo ist mal eben der größte Pedalhersteller der Welt, da ist das qualitative Spektrum natürlich groß. Von Schrott bis Top ist da alles dabei.

Ich habe die B27 und die scheinen großartig gelagert zu sein. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die abgebildeten B36 nur mit einem anderen Käfig ausgestattet. Internet-Kritiken zum Pedal bezeichnen es als super haltbar, es hat top Grip und ist mit schön großer Trittfläche ausgerstattet. B27 und wohl asuch B36 Pedale kosten ja auch runde 70,- Euro im Handel. Die B36 bekommst du in D aber nicht, meine sind aus Shanghai verschickt worden (über ebay.com, der Dollarkurs zurzeit ist echt großartig - am Ende kosteten sie ca. 30,- Euro!!!)


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2008)

danke, werd mal die augen offenhalten.


----------



## IT-one (18. März 2008)

ich habe mir für mein lopes 55 hardtail , ne neue avid juicey carbon bremsanlage gehlot vorder sowie hinterrad, und komplett rot  eloxierte schrauben geholt und jede schraube am rad ausgetauscht, und dann xtr schaltwerk musst auch dran glauben mit neuen schaltröllchen und nem neuen schaltwerksbolzen natürlich auch in rot eloxiert und die rot eloxierten nokons sind schon bestellt..


----------



## kingmoe (19. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich freu mich mal wieder ganz doll - und warte noch hibbelig auf die Post aus England



So, UK-Post war heute da. Mehr Rot für den Singlespeeder und ein neues Cockpit für das Ruckus Fully. Yes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, UK-Post war heute da. Mehr Rot für den Singlespeeder und ein neues Cockpit für das Ruckus Fully. Yes!


----------



## kingmoe (19. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


>



Gibt es alles recht billig bei CRC


----------



## Backfisch (19. März 2008)

Ich hab mir einen Vorbau gekauft, für ein Bike, das ich noch gar nicht habe.


----------



## hoeckle (19. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen Vorbau gekauft, für ein Bike, das ich noch gar nicht habe.


 
Kluge Entscheidung...  Spart dann die Sucherei wenn man´s braucht... Momentan habe ich ja glück, jedoch aus gegebenen Anlass: Suche noch Araya 1.75x26 in alu natur, keine RM´s, sondern die davor...


----------



## Kint (19. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Kluge Entscheidung...  Spart dann die Sucherei wenn man´s braucht... Momentan habe ich ja glück, jedoch aus gegebenen Anlass: Suche noch Araya 1.75x26 in alu natur, keine RM´s, sondern die davor...



wuhiiieee...

da schwimmt grade ein lrs von in der ameriaknischen bucht wenn cih mich recht erinnere. auf jeden afll sind mir die neulich dorten übern weg gelaufen, wenn ich mich nicht arg täusche...


----------



## hoeckle (19. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wuhiiieee...
> 
> da schwimmt grade ein lrs von in der ameriaknischen bucht wenn cih mich recht erinnere. auf jeden afll sind mir die neulich dorten übern weg gelaufen, wenn ich mich nicht arg täusche...


 
ja stimmt, da war ein lrs, aber du kennst das ja wenn nicht worldwide angegeben ist, übersteigt das manchmal deren mentale fähigkeiten doch nach good ol´ europe zu senden und ich mach da aus prinzip jetzt einen bogen um diese rednecks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. März 2008)

Heute sind ein paar Teile für meinen Lotto gekommen 





Morgen kommt die Gabel und der Steuersatz und dann kann ich fleißig über Ostern schrauben.

Spätestens Ostermontag sollen dann der Lotto und der ZR 1.0 neben einander stehen


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. März 2008)

Zwar nicht von heute sondern schon etwas her aber auf jeden Fall für's GT gegönnt!

_Syncros Lil Snapper Felgen_






[/URL][/IMG]

_GT Hadley Naben_






[/URL][/IMG]

_GT Kurbeln_






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2008)

Die Kurbeln sind ma richtig klasse!


----------



## Davidbelize (19. März 2008)

so einen lrs syncros lil snapper /gt hadley lrs hab ich an meinem cosmic zaskar.


----------



## Backfisch (19. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln sind ma richtig klasse!



Aber echt!


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


>



Die Sattelstütze sieht neu aus, darf man fragen woher du die hast? Ich habe zwar eine, aber zwei sind besser als eine!   

mfg


----------



## -lupo- (21. März 2008)

Habe diese Woche den neuen LRS geliefert bekommen für das i-Drive 2.0; keine Bilder aber hier die Daten: Hope Pro 2 Naben in gold; schwarze Speichen und Nippel und Mavic EX321 Felgen. Bilder im "Zeigt her..."-Faden


----------



## Karakoram95 (22. März 2008)

Okay also der Aufbau meines 07er Zaskar nähert sich in Riesenschritten dem Ende (es sollte nächste Woche fertig werden) und diese Woche habe ich mir die Laufräder, zum Aufziehen der Reifen, schon mal vom Händler besorgt.

Folgende Konfiguration:
DT Swiss 240er Naben, 4.2d Felgen, 2.0-1.8 Speichen, abwechselnd schwarze und silberne Nippel, Velox Felgenband, Michelin Hard Terrain Reifen, Schwalbe Schläuche, XT Kassette und Tune Schnellspanner


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2008)

ich hoffe bekleidung zählt auch dazu........................
schwer zu bekommen und mega


----------



## gtbiker (22. März 2008)

stylish geht die welt zu grunde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (23. März 2008)

ich kann nicht anders es muss aus mir raus........
       
mein heutiges ostergeschenk an mich,ist dieser herrliche gelbe rahmen der mir in spätestens 4 wochen,meine gt-welt verschönern wird.

mein dank an oldman der hoffentlich  bald in der schwarzen version auftrumpfen wird. 
den häuslichen segen hab ich auch an diesem heutigen tage bekommen.  


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/2/4/5/_/large/sidea.jpg


----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

hey david,

glückwunsch!!! gut, dass alles in der familie bleibt   
einen feinen stahlrahmen psyclone und/oder richter könnten mir schon auch noch gefallen...


----------



## Manni1599 (23. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich kann nicht anders es muss aus mir raus........
> 
> mein heutiges ostergeschenk an mich,ist dieser herrliche gelbe rahmen der mir in spätestens 4 wochen,meine gt-welt verschönern wird.
> 
> ...




Hach ja ......................... 

*Glückwunsch, David.* 

Ich war um Minuten zu langsam.

Manni


----------



## Backfisch (25. März 2008)

XTR Shifter, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer.

Mir war gerade so danach 


Immer interessant, wie sich Projekte à la "ich brauch nur nen neuen Rahmen, an den baue ich die Teile vom alten Bike" so entwickeln.


----------



## hoeckle (25. März 2008)

@backfisch

Die schönste Form des Selbstbetrugs...   Aber welche XTR? und wenn neu dann mit Shadow Schaltwerk?

Heute endlich ist das Ostergeschenk angekommen...


----------



## Backfisch (25. März 2008)

Schaltwerk 971 long cage, Umwerfer 971, Shifter 970.

Ich hab 2 Zassis im Anmarsch. wenn ich das 16" Zaskar Team aufbaue, komme ich auf ca. 10kg. Aber eigentlich ist der Kram für das 18" Zaskar, der Rahmen ist schwerer.

Hoffentlich komme ich auch zum basteln , die Stylo Team und die R7 liegen hier seit über einem halben Jahr.


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. März 2008)

Hoffentlich ist die Syncros Revolution in keinem ganz so schlimmen Zustand - mal schauen was sich tun lässt. Zur Not wird sie komplett entlackt und neu lackiert. Einen Satz neuer Kettenblätter hab ich noch. Und bei dem Preis ... =)








Fehlen nur noch Rahmen, Gabel, Antrieb, ... zum neuen, alten Zaskar...


----------



## hoeckle (28. März 2008)

So langsam wird das was....


----------



## Davidbelize (30. März 2008)

juchuuuu ein alter 6061er syncros lenker. wo der wohl rankommt?  

und mit etwas glück kommt heut noch ein kl. sw kettenblatt von syncros dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (30. März 2008)

wat wiegt so einer dann brauch ich den nich abbauen


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2008)

Wird aufgebaut mit:
Starrgabel Carbotech Axima Alu oder Kinesis Crosswind
dazu meine "alten" Räder (Mavic 717, XT-Naben)
XT08 Scheibenbremse
Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze Amoeba Vitra, Velo-Sattel
760er XT Kurbel
und eine Shimano Alfine 8-Gang Nabenschaltung 

Einsatzzweck wird eher Eisdielen-Racer und schnelles Stadt-Rad sein 

Bei diesem Rahmen sind die Lagersitze am Steuerkopf übrigens korrekt gefräst, im Gegensatz zu meinem 2007er Team.


----------



## cleiende (1. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> und eine Shimano Alfine 8-Gang Nabenschaltung



Jawollja, endlich ein weiterer! Schau mal in den Ketzerei-Thread.


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2008)

Heute aus USA gekommen 





3 Rock Shox Deluxe NOS


----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Heute aus USA gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann mal lustiges draufrumhopsen


----------



## kingmoe (2. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Heute aus USA gekommen
> 
> 3 Rock Shox Deluxe NOS



Die sind nicht zufällig von Ben aus Milwaukee?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Die sind nicht zufällig von Ben aus Milwaukee?!



Sind aus Las Vegas. Ich hoffe ja noch auf ein paar Super-Deluxe Dämpfer.


----------



## versus (3. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja noch auf ein paar Super-Deluxe Dämpfer.



den hatte ich auch mal. ein super dämpfer! allerdings nahm das ganze ein abruptes ende. nach einer abfahrt habe ich mich über das ganze öl an meinem sitzrohr gewundert - die druckstufe kann man bis zum lockout zudrehen. man sollte sie tunlichst aber VOR der abfahrt wie aufdrehen


----------



## gtbiker (3. April 2008)

yuuppiiiieeee! neue decals für mein Tempest! (und meine treue tasse)


----------



## spatzel (4. April 2008)

So,seit heute komplett......trotz des Postlerstreiks hier in BaWü sind heute die Reifen angekommen....Der LRS soll ja eigentlich aufgrund der Leichtigkeit ans Jubi Zaskar....aber mal sehen ob das was wird...


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2008)

Gentlemen, die Sonnenbrillen bitte...


----------



## Davidbelize (9. April 2008)

WENN DAS MEINE 7 JÄHRIGE TOCHTER LUZIE SIEHT .............................................................


das zeug hier ran...






dann echt cool bleiben...........................................










und raus auf den richtigen.....................................................


----------



## Stemmel (9. April 2008)

Uiii, wird das ein Mädchenfahrrad?  



kingmoe schrieb:


> Gentlemen, die Sonnenbrillen bitte...



Und die Women????


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Uiii, wird das ein Mädchenfahrrad?



Wenn nicht, sollte unbedingt ein rosa Plüsch-Sattel ran


----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

arrrghh... wie geil. am liebsten mag ich die pralinenschachtel


----------



## Backfisch (9. April 2008)

Moe, ich habe gerade einen spontanen Tourret-Anfall bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Und die Women????



Die natürlich auch  

@David: Ich habe noch mehr Purple-Zeug gesammelt, wenn nach der Fertigstellung was über ist, melde ich mich bei dir.  

Ach ja, Purple Cantis oder V-Brakes (gibt´s da welche?!) sowie eine 32-loch HR-Nabe in Purple suche ich noch.


----------



## cleiende (9. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Die natürlich auch
> 
> @David: Ich habe noch mehr Purple-Zeug gesammelt, wenn nach der Fertigstellung was über ist, melde ich mich bei dir.
> 
> Ach ja, Purple Cantis oder V-Brakes (gibt´s da welche?!) sowie eine 32-loch HR-Nabe in Purple suche ich noch.



In der Bucht schwimmen gerade purple Dia-Compe 987 (V+H) rum


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. April 2008)

Hallo,

zwar nicht pörpel, aber ich find die auch schääääää:







und das hier kennt ihr ja schon vom GT Treffen, allerdings in schwarz und Öl-suppend. Jetzt lackiert in SW und neues Innenleben. Oberflächen sind zwar nicht in Profti-Qualität, aber für den heimischen Dachboden ganz gut. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Ribbons vom Team Xizang drauflackieren, aber das wär dann doch zu aufwändig gewesen.





VG
Peter


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> In der Bucht schwimmen gerade purple Dia-Compe 987 (V+H) rum



Da bleib´ ich doch glatt mal dran, merci


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2008)

Hurricane Components hatten purple V-Brakes. Ab und Zu schwirren welche bei Ebay.com rum, in D waren sie recht selten. Super Bremspower für ne V-brake, aber sehr bescheiden einzustellen.
Unter www.hurricanecomponents.com stehen unter Kontaktdaten, vielleicht hast Du da ja Glück.


----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zwar nicht pörpel, aber ich find die auch schääääää:
> 
> ...



ich auch   auch wenn meine weder pörpel, noch blau sind


----------



## spatzel (9. April 2008)

Was findet ihr denn bitte an purple so toll???Ich fand die Farbe vor 15 Jahren schon schlimm.......und dann noch dieser Farbenoverkill an manchen Bikes,an dem alles was nur ging in Eloxal sein musste....das gleiche bei völlig mit türkis oder eben purple überladenen Yetis.....ABER:die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.... ......und jetzt keinen Ton zu dem Marin Team FRS in meiner Bildergalerie....


----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber vielleicht ist das ne generationsfrage...


----------



## Bastieeeh (10. April 2008)

Ich hoffe, es finden nicht alle "pörpel" so toll wegen dieses Prince-Symbol-hachwienennichmichheute-Spinners?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. April 2008)

neee, es ging damals ja mehr um das mopped


----------



## hoeckle (10. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> ......und jetzt keinen Ton zu dem Marin Team FRS in meiner Bildergalerie....


 

hach wie schön... ein 93er, genau wie mein pine mountain (was ich dummerweise verkauft habe )! aber der vorbau geht ja gar nicht...


----------



## hoeckle (10. April 2008)

und weiter gehts, dumdidum....














...und jetzt sind noch drei wünsche übrig....


----------



## mountymaus (10. April 2008)

Heute war der Postbote da und hat außer einem Rahmen auch ein paar Parts mitgebracht  

Syncros in 27,0





Schaltgruppe


----------



## Davidbelize (10. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und weiter gehts, dumdidum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mensch so altes gedöns ist doch nicht dein ernst!

gibs weg und gibs mir.


----------



## hoeckle (10. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mensch so altes gedöns ist doch nicht dein ernst!
> 
> gibs weg und gibs mir.


 

 

Mir will gerade so gar nicht einfallen, was du damit timecorrect aufbauen willst.... 

 aber so ein schaltwerk und einen umwerfer hätt ich dann vlt über...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. April 2008)

und ich höre immer NOS !?!?

basel war aber ohnehin nicht so der knaller - haste nix verpasst!

nen sattel, umwerfer, einen sack magura-alu-schrauben, 2 paar griffe und einen carbon-booster für hs gabs...


----------



## hoeckle (11. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und ich höre immer NOS !?!?
> 
> basel war aber ohnehin nicht so der knaller - haste nix verpasst!
> 
> nen sattel, umwerfer, einen sack magura-alu-schrauben, 2 paar griffe und einen carbon-booster für hs gabs...


 
 

na, die araya ist doch nos... beim schaltwerk ist das letzte wort in die richtung noch nicht gesprochen und die woods haben so eine schöne patina...  

wart ihr denn wenigstens noch in der altstadt bummeln?


----------



## versus (11. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wart ihr denn wenigstens noch in der altstadt bummeln?



ich hätte allein, oder mit roesli bummeln müssen, denn die liebste war nicht dabei


----------



## Kint (12. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und weiter gehts, dumdidum....
> 
> 
> *...und jetzt sind noch drei wünsche übrig*....



bei einem davon handelt es sich doch sicher um suntoru naben aus der zeit oder ...?


----------



## hoeckle (12. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> bei einem davon handelt es sich doch sicher um suntoru naben aus der zeit oder ...?


 

Nöööö...  

sorrry hab es vergessen, aber steh nach wie vor dazu...


----------



## Kint (12. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Nöööö...
> 
> sorrry hab es vergessen, aber steh nach wie vor dazu...



kein problem... solangs morgen da is.... 

im ernst - wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst is auch kein thema.


----------



## GT_Frodo (12. April 2008)

Habe dann seit heute auch eine passende Sattelstütze für mein Terramoto:






Falls jemand eine Roox S4 silber (das Silber ist leicht messing-gelblich, s. meine Fotos) , 41 cm, in 26,6 braucht bitte melden!


----------



## Backfisch (12. April 2008)

Mit einer spontan im Baumarkt gekauften Tube Politur habe ich meine alten LX-Kurbeln aufgehübscht, die sind jetzt eines GT würdig.





Und das kam heute per Post:





Egal, wann ich bestelle oder bezahle, fast alle Pakete kommen Samstags, wenn meine Frau zuhause ist.


----------



## cleiende (13. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Egal, wann ich bestelle oder bezahle, fast alle Pakete kommen Samstags, wenn meine Frau zuhause ist.



Deswegen lasse ich auch sehr viele Pakete in die Firma kommen. Die Poststelle weiss Bescheid.


----------



## Backfisch (13. April 2008)

Seit 1.1. arbeite ich von zuhause, vorher hatte ich das auch so gemacht. 

Übrigens ist der GT-Vorbau wohl ein Fake oder Ausschuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (14. April 2008)

Zwar nicht erst heute gegönnt, aber dank Tom  und Nevr Dull  wieder in einen ansehnlichen Zustand versetzt.


----------



## tomasius (14. April 2008)

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (16. April 2008)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ach ja, Purple Cantis oder V-Brakes (gibt´s da welche?!) sowie eine 32-loch HR-Nabe in Purple suche ich noch.



So, nachdem "Krake" Kint   auch an den Wie-Brakes Interesse hatte, muss ich darauf zurückgreifen:






Es wird!


----------



## cleiende (22. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Es wird!



Das sind die aus der Bucht?


----------



## tofu1000 (22. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Tom


 Sei nicht so kleinlich!  In Zukunft stelle ich nur noch schlecht aufgelöste Fotos ein. Sieht trotzdem  aus.


----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Das sind die aus der Bucht?



Ja, aber nicht die aus der von dir geposteten Auktion. Das wären Dia Compe 987, das hier sind 986 mit Coda Label. Sind auch als Codas im 1994er Workshop.
NOS und nicht teuer, passt prima.


----------



## gremlino (22. April 2008)

schon fast am LTS verbaut und bei ebay für 1,-Euro neu geschossen:






Einzig die goldene Stützhülse am Answer Lenker muss noch hochglanz poliert werden. Bei dem Vorbau sieht man die mehr als beim alten Vorbau. Und poliert passt besser zu schwarzem Lenker und Vorbau sowie zu den hochglanzpolierten Maguras und dem BB-Rahmen


----------



## hoeckle (24. April 2008)

es will einfach kein ende nehmen....   






3 pakete noch, dann gehts los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (24. April 2008)

Für das alte Stahlross, richtig?  Aber Signature Kurbeln kenne ich nicht. Bitte um Lernzuwachs.  

Tom


----------



## Kint (24. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Für das alte Stahlross, richtig?  Aber Signature Kurbeln kenne ich nicht. Bitte um Lernzuwachs.
> 
> Tom



das dürfte ne sakae ringyo (oder auch SR) signature crank sein.


----------



## versus (24. April 2008)

hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn kint da nichts darauf hätte erwidern können. jedenfalls bin ich schon mal sehr gespannt, was das endprodukt dieser teilesammlung sein wird


----------



## cleiende (24. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> 3 pakete noch, dann gehts los....



Da ich schon das Vergnügen hatte die alte Mühle zu fahren bin ich richtig gespannt.


----------



## hoeckle (24. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Für das alte Stahlross, richtig?  Aber Signature Kurbeln kenne ich nicht. Bitte um Lernzuwachs.
> 
> Tom


 


Kint schrieb:


> das dürfte ne sakae ringyo (oder auch SR) signature crank sein.


 
Genauuuuuu...... 


Im übrigen ist dieses massive teileüberdenteichschicken lassen die schuld von sven....  



versus schrieb:


> hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn kint da nichts darauf hätte erwidern können. jedenfalls bin ich schon mal sehr gespannt, was das endprodukt dieser teilesammlung sein wird


 


cleiende schrieb:


> Da ich schon das Vergnügen hatte die alte Mühle zu fahren bin ich richtig gespannt.


 
was meint ihr wohl was ich bin... darfst es beim treffen auch wieder fahren....


----------



## Kint (24. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn kint da nichts darauf hätte erwidern können. jedenfalls bin ich schon mal sehr gespannt, was das endprodukt dieser teilesammlung sein wird



na so schlimm isses ja auch noch nicht. war irgendwann selbst mal über so nen kurbelsatz gestolpert und hatte sie zuerts und fälschlich für phil wood gehalten weil die schrift so ähnlich aussieht. etwas rechrche brachte dann die sr kurbeln zutage. shimano hatte übrigens auch mal ne siganture serie, mit floralem muster gefräste 600er serie - auch bekannt als arabeske...



hoeckle schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist dieses massive teileüberdenteichschicken lassen die schuld von sven....



ich bin mir keiner schuld bewusst und weise das WEIT von mir....habe dir diesbezüglich sogar arbeit ersparen wollen, aber du wolltest ja nicht ( oder doch ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> na so schlimm isses ja auch noch nicht.



so war das ja nicht gemeint - eher so in richtung wiKINTpedia


----------



## mountymaus (24. April 2008)

Wir haben heute auch mal wieder einen Goßeinkauf bei unserem Bikehändler des Vertrauens in Kassel gestartet.
Bilder folgen.......
Nun kann ich endlich meinen GT Zaskar LE 1993 aufbauen.....


----------



## planetsmasher (26. April 2008)

so meine Herren,

melde mich hiermit wohlbehalten aus Kalifornien zurück. Das es der Hammer war brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen. Hab mir in San Diego spontan einen (hinlänglich bekannten, weswegen ich mir Bilder posten einfach mal spar) silbernen Chris King gegönnt. Echt nen Schnäppchen. Und ne Truvativ Sattelstütze für fast umsonst hatten die noch rumliegen, die ich dann auch gleich eingesackt hab. Thomsons waren grad nicht in meiner Größe da - schade.


----------



## SpeedyR (26. April 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> so meine Herren,
> 
> melde mich hiermit wohlbehalten aus Kalifornien zurück. Das es der Hammer war brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen.



Is klar der Hammer.Schaue dir unsere Bilder vom März an  

http://picasaweb.google.com/Cyclery/USA2008?authkey=8a7ELHXnBzc

 > Die Preise sind schon abartig,im vergleich zu uns.Das schlechte Gewissen kommt spätestens mit der Visa Karte Abrechnung im nachhinein  

Grüsse Rafa

Ps:BILDER !!!


----------



## planetsmasher (26. April 2008)

Vor der VISA-Abrechnung graut mir auch schon. Aber Bike-Parts mässig hab ich mich echt zurückgehalten. Hab mehr bei Klamotten und Büchern zugeschlagen. In SoCal hatte ich auch echt den Eindruck dass alle entweder Rennrad oder eben nen Beach-Cruiser fahren. 
Bilder werd ich demnächst auf myspace posten. Ich geb hier aber Bescheid wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Kint (26. April 2008)

ich fasse den faden mal as anlandungsfaden auf. ich schrieb ja schon anderswo, heut war ein guter tag...:

erst hier : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4709759&postcount=5392

dann hier : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4709827&postcount=62

jetzt hier....  

folgendes grade angekommen : 

 - Retro* Kurbel / Tretlager AC forged CNC XTR* Kult - und die ccc kombo sieht noch halbwegs gut aus... die liebe ich ja.... 

 - - hierfür die benachrichtigung bekommen : die männer in grün ham den unter verwahrung, weil er so toll und vor allem so günstig war....

und dann auch noch forumsinterne post....:

 -  pedale...(endlich)  dei suntour sind im übrigen ne gute zwei.... 

 - gt gabel (93er bologna lite) odr auch extra-lite genannt...

(im übrigen das einzige mal dass ich fest zugesagt hatte und hinterher wieder abgesprungen bin imbasar. tut mir heute noch leid, aber was lange währt wird endlich gut....)

also heute war gut....


----------



## planetsmasher (27. April 2008)

mal wieder komplett off topic:



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ps:BILDER !!!


 

hiermit geschehen: www.myspace.com/marcus_de

kann das eigentlich sein dass nur ich und ne schwarzwälder metal-kombo aus dem Forum bei myspace vertreten sind? da stimmt doch was nicht. also bitte outen wenn ich mich irre!


----------



## hoeckle (27. April 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> mal wieder komplett off topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
kat von d und social disortion......


----------



## planetsmasher (27. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> kat von d und social disortion......


 
so leid es mir tut, ich war auch erschüttert, aber kat kriegt definitiv nen daumen nach unten. war in hollywood in ihrem shop - ist mehr disneyland als tattooshop. da haben sich echt schlimme szenen abgespielt. ich sach nur 5 alte frauen (und ich mein wirklich alt) stehen mittags vor dem laden und warten auf die öffnung a la ssv. und wollen dann delphine auf die schulter!!! was geht ab!?!?! von kat oder den anderen ausm fernsehen war auch niemand zu sehen.


----------



## Kint (27. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> social disortion......



YEAAAAH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (28. April 2008)

sixtimesnine................................................................................................................an welches gt sollen die    teile denn?


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320243143085&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


ich glaub ich muss die tage mal wieder vorbei kommen.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2008)

ohne kommentar....................      











kenne keine schöneren hebel.


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. April 2008)

Aber ich:
Alutech (am LTS)



und Odyssee (am Karakoram)


----------



## chrrup150 (30. April 2008)

Bei mir kam heute ein paket von zune an:



Ist fürs Edge


----------



## Kint (1. Mai 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


>



yeaaaahhh paralever....


----------



## zaskarle96 (1. Mai 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Gegönnt im Sinne von erworben habe ich die Dine schon vor einer Weile, aber der Weg von Kanada via Milwaukee und Chicago nach D ist halt lang und zollfrei.
> Sozusagen das "kleine Klassikergedeck"
> 
> 
> ...




Hey genauso eine P-Bone habe ich auch......welche Rahmengröße hasten?


----------



## zaskarle96 (1. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> WENN DAS MEINE 7 JÄHRIGE TOCHTER LUZIE SIEHT .............................................................
> 
> 
> das zeug hier ran...
> ...




Man das is ja echt über-old.school-retro!!! Find ich absolut Klasse!!


----------



## zaskarle96 (1. Mai 2008)

Mal ne Frage: Wie is so nen Ringle H2O? Habe nen Angebot fÃ¼r nen Roten fÃ¼r 20â¬ allerdings hne den Winkel zum Anschlag! HÃ¤jt da ne Aluflasche drin? Das ganze Ding wirkt auf mich nen bissel wackelig! Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## chrrup150 (1. Mai 2008)

der H2O ist da alles andere als wakelig!!!
Nur wirste da keine aluflasche reinbekommen, da isser zu eng für.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (1. Mai 2008)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wie is so nen Ringle H2O? Habe nen Angebot für nen Roten für 20 allerdings hne den Winkel zum Anschlag! Häjt da ne Aluflasche drin? Das ganze Ding wirkt auf mich nen bissel wackelig! Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



20Euro ist ok für ein H2O, ich glaube ich habe da noch ein Winkel rumfliegen, ich schau mal die Tage und melde mich per PM.


----------



## cleiende (1. Mai 2008)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Hey genauso eine P-Bone habe ich auch......welche Rahmengröße hasten?



Wenn Du eine Frage hast -> PN.

Wg Posting direkt drüber:
Winkel ist doch kein Thema, 2mm Alu, Säge, Bohrmaschine, done.
Allerdings ist eine Aluflasche nichts für einen H2O, das klappert ohne Ende. Kunststoffflaschen sind da angesagt.


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Winkel ist doch kein Thema, 2mm Alu, Säge, Bohrmaschine, done.



richtig!



cleiende schrieb:


> Allerdings ist eine Aluflasche nichts für einen H2O, das klappert ohne Ende.



auch richtig!



cleiende schrieb:


> Kunststoffflaschen sind da angesagt.



aluflaschen gehen meiner meinung ohnehin gar nicht! das genuckel bei voller fahrt kann man doch nicht brauchen.


----------



## Kruko (1. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> aluflaschen gehen meiner meinung ohnehin gar nicht! das genuckel bei voller fahrt kann man doch nicht brauchen.



richtig.

Und haste so ein Teil schon mal bei Tempo 50 verloren?? Danach ist es als Flasche nicht mehr zu erkennen


----------



## cleiende (1. Mai 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und haste so ein Teil schon mal bei Tempo 50 verloren?? Danach ist es als Flasche nicht mehr zu erkennen



Bist Du schonmal über so eine Aluflasche drübergebügelt? Danach ist dein Vorderrad nicht mehr zu erkennen. Plastikpullen springen auf oder platzen einfach.


----------



## zaskarle96 (2. Mai 2008)

Jau aber meine neue sigg hat nen absolut geilen technisch total neuen superverschluss und ich möchte diese eigentlich nutzen! hatte halt nur über nen h2o nachgedacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (2. Mai 2008)

wenigstens für nen Stadler-Gutschein war 30 werden gut.
Hab heute Schaltwerk und Shifter geholt.
so langsam wirds was mit den Teilen. Ausser so kleinkram wie Sattel und Griffe etc. fehlt mir jetzt vorallem mal ein LRS.
Hat zufällig noch jemand nen V-Brake LRS übrig? Eher leicht als stabil.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2008)

Mavic 717 / DT Champion / XT-Naben, das Ganze fast ungefahren und in silber. Macht nen Vorschlag wenn er so passt.


----------



## planetsmasher (2. Mai 2008)

hast ne pn


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2008)

lalala - zwar nicht gerade ein schnäppchen, aber wie wir schon so oft gesagt haben: wenn man was unbedingt will, ist der preis immer relativ zu sehen  

ich gehe davon aus, das cofeemug nix dagegen hat, dass ich sein foto hier maö poste:


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2008)

aha....


----------



## Kint (5. Mai 2008)

völlig unfahrbar die dinger... sofort abtreten...


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> aha....



ja da wurde das ohnehin schon tolle wochenende am schluss noch mit einer hübschen moby gekrönt    

danke an christian für den tipp und an feri für die wochenendplanung  

@kint: an wen denkst du könnte ich sie denn abgeben  ?


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2008)

ohne Worte


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Mai 2008)

heut psychodelische gelbe post bekommen.   

mein dank an oldman ( er bekommt ja auch was schönes dafür  )


bilder folgen.


der david der jetzt schnell das gelbe in die sonne hält.


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> heut psychodelische gelbe post bekommen.



Glückwunsch, David!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Mai 2008)

Deore XT M737 Naben inkl. Schnellspanner für das schwarze Zaskar.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2008)

glückwunsch david!
wie ich gehört habe können wir uns auf 2 neue projekte freuen ;-)

anbei habe ich mir auch was kleines feines gegönnt:





das kommt ans gelbe zaskar und das dort verbaute weisse 9.0 SL wandert an das weisse xcr - ihr wisst schon: weiss ist das neue schwarz...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Deore XT M737 Naben inkl. Schnellspanner für das schwarze Zaskar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hätte ich was besseres gehabt, einen NOS-Satz WTB Naben, komplett poliert


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Mai 2008)

Gibt sicher besseres aber die passen schon ganz gut da ich eh komplett XT am Rad hab.


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Mai 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Gibt sicher besseres



Wenn mit besser die Funktion gemeint ist kannst du aber sehr,sehr,sehr viel ausschließen


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Mai 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Gibt sicher besseres aber die passen schon ganz gut da ich eh komplett XT am Rad hab.



Mit den Naben verkauf ich gerade einen Satz Laufräder - siehe Bikemarkt anzeigen - habe glaub ich auch noch einen mit dunklen Wolber Felgen im Radzimmer hängen - also falls Interesse besteht . Dann kannste die Naben in der Vitrine lassen  

Jetzt wollte ich gerade anbieten deine Marzocchi evtl. in Zahlung zu nehmen , da find ich sie nicht mehr  

Falls Bedarf am LRS besteht kannst du dich ja mal melden

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## alecszaskar (7. Mai 2008)

Mehr in Kürze!


----------



## muttipullover (8. Mai 2008)

Der neue LRS ist da und damit auch mehr Farbe am Zaskar.
Da es keine rote Hadley VR-Nabe gab muß nun eine Tune herhalten.
Also Hr Hadley, Vr Tune Mig, Mavic x717, Revolution-Speichen, rote 
Alunippel = 1539 g.









Ich finde es gut.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. Mai 2008)

Sieht gut aus - wie siehts mit der Stabilität/Steifigkeit aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (8. Mai 2008)

Mal schauen.
Bin noch nicht damit gefahren, aber guter Hoffnung.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## -lupo- (13. Mai 2008)

So, mal was Neues von meiner Seite hier:

Damit das DHi Projekt endlich mal ein wenig vorankommt; frisch vom Zoll abgeholt:

Ein Karton:






Sehen wir es uns mal von Nahe an:

_Bicycle Wheels_






Ooooh... Hadley!  





















Ich denke, die machen sich gut auf dem Rahmen hier oder?





Sind natürlich gebraucht, ein paar kleinere Kratzer an den Felgen sind dran, aber es soll ja ein DH-Bike werden was hoffentlich sehr oft gefahren wird. Dank des Dollarkurses waren sie auch richtig günstig.


----------



## muttipullover (13. Mai 2008)

Na die passen doch wie die Faust auf Auge!
Schöne Sache.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Mai 2008)

HÖÖÖÖÖLE!!!!    

Mehr fällt mir dazu ned ein!Die weiße Lackierung mit den Nationalfarben eines sehr bekannte Franzosen der damals den Dh Worldcup gewann ist für mich eine der besten!!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## kingmoe (13. Mai 2008)

Sind wohl gerade wieder rote Wochen im GT-Foirum, was?!


----------



## -lupo- (14. Mai 2008)

Woah... Sauber, Moe! Die Union, die auch Dynamos macht?

Ich bin glücklich und traurig zugleich, jetzt kann ich wieder sparen sparen sparen für eine Gabel, oder für gescheite Bremsen fürs DHi... ich hoffe das Forum gibt es noch wenn ich es endlich fertig habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (14. Mai 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Woah... Sauber, Moe! Die Union, die auch Dynamos macht?



Eigentlich sind das gelabelte Hügi.

Die Firma ist/war Union Fröndenberg und sollte auch die Dynamos hergestellt haben. Die gibt es aber nicht mehr, heute heißen sie offiziell Marwi.
Hier noch was aus dem Classic-Forum dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2905108&postcount=3


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Mai 2008)

Neuer LRS fürs Sanction/Lobo






Der Sound der hinteren ist wie gewohnt sehr "dezent"  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## maatik (20. Mai 2008)

Heut gekommen  





Die Schaltung hab ich grad montiert.sie geht tatsächlich knackiger als die XT. Die Shadowversion ist beim PRO ja Ehrensache . Die gösseren Scheiben bringen hoffentl. den erwarteten Biss und Standfestigkeit. (von 160v/h auf 180 v/h).

Grus marcel


----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Heut gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



findetihr auch alle dass der alukäfig des xt besser aussieht als dieses palste gedöns vom xtr ? da hat man so schöne fräskunst, und der käfig sieht aus als wäre er mit tuningfolie ausm autobereich beklebt....


----------



## hoeckle (21. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> findetihr auch alle dass der alukäfig des xt besser aussieht als dieses palste gedöns vom xtr ? da hat man so schöne fräskunst, und der käfig sieht aus als wäre er mit tuningfolie ausm autobereich beklebt....


 
nein! und selbst wenn, dann sind für mich die 80 gr. weniger zum 06er xt mehr als ne rosarote brille---


----------



## maatik (21. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> findetihr auch alle dass der alukäfig des xt besser aussieht als dieses palste gedöns vom xtr ? da hat man so schöne fräskunst, und der käfig sieht aus als wäre er mit tuningfolie ausm autobereich beklebt....



Ich finde sogar das die XT plastischer aussieht..Das Teil wo der XT Schriftzug drauf ist sieht sehr nach Plaste aus. Obwohl ich weiss was du meinst..


----------



## gremlino (21. Mai 2008)

nicht nur fürs GT, sondern auch für mich:






die Teile sind echt der Hammer


----------



## oldman (21. Mai 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Ich finde sogar das die XT plastischer aussieht..Das Teil wo der XT Schriftzug drauf ist sieht sehr nach Plaste aus. Obwohl ich weiss was du meinst..



kinners, am besten schaut noch das ollesram xo mit alukaefig aus, jawoll ja.
ich sage nur: ein herz für schimpanso-freie bikes


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Mai 2008)

Ein Herz für komplette XTR Ausstattungen...


----------



## oldman (21. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ein Herz für komplette XTR Ausstattungen...



und wiederhole mich nur ungern, herr mueller-luedenscheid, aber ihre gummiente darf nicht in diese badewanne  

p.s. bis zur 952er ist xtr ja ne feine sache, aber ab dann gruselts mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (21. Mai 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> p.s. bis zur 952er ist xtr ja ne feine sache, aber ab dann gruselts mich



Wie, gab es danach noch was?


----------



## Kint (21. Mai 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> kinners, am besten schaut noch das ollesram xo mit alukaefig aus, jawoll ja.
> ich sage nur: ein herz für schimpanso-freie bikes



das geht auch anders....

kint (ein herz für jex bikes....jawolll.... )


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Mai 2008)

wtf is jex?


----------



## Kint (22. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> wtf is jex?



hier super artikel:

1964 - Invention of the slant parallelogram rear derailleur:
...
JASCA (Japan Sports Cycle Association) was formed in 1963 and expanded in 1964. JASCA promoted Japanese bicycle components with joint advertising and marketing.... ...

JASCA had problems promoting competing companies. In 1969, JASCA split into two trade associations: JBM (Japan Bicycle Manufacturers) and *JEX (Japan Bicycle Parts Manufacturers Group for Export Promotion*).

The JBM group consisted of Araya, KKT, Sakae Ringyo (cranksets), Shimano, Takagi, and Tange (tubing). JBM did not have a non-compete requirement. As Shimano grew, it expanded into components that competed with the other JBM members. JBM broke up in 1984.

*The JEX group *consisted of Dia Compe, HKK, Maeda-SunTour, Nankai, Sugino, and Taihei. The JEX members agreed not to compete with each other's products. This turned out to be a liability in the 1980s when the market turned to gruppos. When SunTour sold gruppos, they bought the other components from their JEX partners. By this time, Shimano was a much larger company with a much broader sales base. 




frühe Gts snd paradebeispiele für JEX bzw Jasca


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Mai 2008)

Aha, danke -kenn ich nich, ess ich nich, bin ich zu jung für...


----------



## Kint (22. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Aha, danke -kenn ich nich, ess ich nich, bin ich zu jung für...



bin doch nochmal 73*1* (!) tage jünger als du - was macht das schon.... 

gabs übrigens auch bei rädern mit von dir bevorzugten primären merkmalen...:


----------



## maatik (22. Mai 2008)

kurz zur Erklärung: 
die XTR gefällt mir einfach und ist für das Carbon-Zassi wie gemacht. Die X0 ist auch der Hammer, mischen kommt aber nicht infrage, ein Komplettpaket ist mir zu teuer. Und, *zu Kint schiel, wenn die XTR nicht das Design hätte was sie hat wäre sie jetzt nicht am Zassi...mir gefällt es richtig gut (ebenso die neue Saint)..die alten XTR´s, überhaupt der gute alte Stil von Shimano, passen nicht an ein so modernes carboni...das wäre auch vermessen. Das überlass ich denen die auch noch ein Bike betreffender Jahrgänge haben.

Wenn ich aber vor einem Neuaufbau stehe, würde ich bestimmt lange überlegen ob SRAM oder Shimano.


----------



## Kint (22. Mai 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> überhaupt der gute alte Stil von Shimano, passen nicht an ein so modernes carboni...



vice versa bei mir. deswegen mag ichs 08er xtr shadow nicht. da baust du dir nen schönes stahl oder alu rad auf - carbon frei, weil plastik am stahl gt das sieht nicht aus - und willst was funktionelles ( und imho ist shadow die erste wirklich gute neuerung seit Hollowtech ) höchstwertiges, udn bekommst dann nen plastekäfig oktroyiert. aber klar an cabron rahmen ist das toll....


----------



## versus (26. Mai 2008)

am w.e. habe ich ein feines titanröhrchen für das xizang abgeholt  





zusammen mit der roten moby gibt das auch bald wieder neue fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Mai 2008)

Noch nicht gegönnt, aber stark am überlegen.
Diese Reifen,



für dieses Bike



Warte nur noch auf die Gewichtsangabe in 2.2" .


----------



## Backfisch (29. Mai 2008)

Lieber vorne einen ganz gelben und hinten einen roten!


----------



## alecszaskar (29. Mai 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Noch nicht gegönnt, aber stark am überlegen.
> Diese Reifen,



Würdest Du uns evtl. auch eine Bezugsquelle nennen?


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Mai 2008)

@sassy: bitte nicht


----------



## Kint (29. Mai 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> Würdest Du uns evtl. auch eine Bezugsquelle nennen?



 

http://www.google.de/products?q=swe...org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a&um=1



in D aber wahrscheinlich am besten übr beachcruiser.de:
http://www.beachcruiser.de/deutsch/index.html?zubehoer_(beachcruiser)_reifen_von_sweetskinz.htm


----------



## alecszaskar (29. Mai 2008)

dank Dir Kint.
Mit einem Suchbegriff wäre ich auch weiter gekommen.
Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (29. Mai 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> dank Dir Kint.
> Mit einem Suchbegriff wäre ich auch weiter gekommen.
> Ich gelobe Besserung



einfach draufklicken aufs objekt der begierde....oder bist du über deine haptische phase etwa schon hinaus .... 

die bei beachcruiser sind im übrigen sehr nett... und haben auch ne geile auswahl an ventilkappen...:


ich könnte mri im übrigen gut vorstellen dass es passt...


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Mai 2008)

Also die hier



habe ich über die Zweirad-Company in Peine bekommen.
Guck mal unter www.die-zweirad-company.de, evtl. steht da der Deutsche Importeur. Ansonsten www.sweetskinz.com


----------



## alecszaskar (29. Mai 2008)

Yeah!
Meine Favs sind die Rattlebacks, kombiniert mit einem Gobi Snake wächst daraus ein neues Projekt.


----------



## Chat Chambers (29. Mai 2008)

Erste Anschaffung für's STS DH. 

Trotz Experimentierfreude zu schade für des Neffen Bike. Außerdem würde der sich dann über den extrem flachen Lenkwinkel beschweren...


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2008)

singlestoph hat die auch im laden im laden. am cruiser o.ä. ganz lässig, am tequila sunrise *für mich* ein schlag in die magengegend.


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Mai 2008)

Gerade gekommen. Die hier



da für



und Gestern diesen hier



wenn ich in irgentwie wieder einigermaße hinbekomme dafür


----------



## tofu1000 (30. Mai 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Noch nicht gegönnt, aber stark am überlegen.
> Diese Reifen,
> 
> 
> ...


Mir wird ja beim Anblick allein dieser Reifen schon schwummerig, aber wenn ich mir die Kombo mit dem Teq Sunrise denke, bräuchte ich mindestens 5 Teq Sunrise (aber die zum trinken!!) um es schön zu finden... Aber über Geschmäcker lässt sich ja zum Glück streiten!

@Chat Chambers: Dann wär des Neffens Bike aber 100pro ein "Easy Rider"!


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2008)

da gehts mir doch gleich ein bischen besser....  hat jemand noch zufällig shims rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht....?








aus manni, aus lasss los....


----------



## versus (3. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da gehts mir doch gleich ein bischen besser....  hat jemand noch zufällig shims rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fein! wo soll das denn dran ?

wenn du eine quelle für shims gefunden hast, könntest du mir die mitteilen.


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2008)

an meine hälfte....  

ja klar mach ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Juni 2008)

matt an poliert???
oder wird das "matt" noch behoben?


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

shims nicht aber titan blech...  wie dick brauchst du es denn ?


----------



## oldman (6. Juni 2008)

so, nachdem david's lts gestern angekommen ist, werde ich naechste woche den bock zusammenstecken. unter anderem kommen die schon ausgiebig besprochenen gt hadley naben dran.
mittlerweile sind die dinger teil eines lrs mit dt comp speichen und dt felgen, dazu mundgefraeste 4loch bremsscheiben mit gt logo.

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2553471186/sizes/l/in/set-72157605442952020/


----------



## Kint (6. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> so, nachdem david's lts gestern angekommen ist, werde ich naechste woche den bock zusammenstecken. unter anderem kommen die schon ausgiebig besprochenen gt hadley naben dran.
> mittlerweile sind die dinger teil eines lrs mit dt comp speichen und dt felgen, dazu mundgefraeste 4loch bremsscheiben mit gt logo.



schön zu sehen dass der veltec stecki adapter funktioniert - allerdings sind die endplättchen doch recht dick das sah bei dem auktionsfoto nicht soo wild aus...  bevor ich das angehe werde ich mir also wahrscheinlich noch 4 löchlein in die abdeckungen bohren auf dass ich sie zur not mit nem stirnlochschlüssel noch aufbekomme - das sieht schon arg eng aus bei dir right ?


----------



## oldman (6. Juni 2008)

das passt grade so, sind ca 3mm an jeder seite. allerdings kann man das gut mit nem maulschluessel greifen und werde wohl kaum mehr als einmal die lager wechseln muessen; vorher bricht die plaste unter mir zusammen.
der lrs ist auf jeden fall cool und garnicht mal soo schwer, gerade mal 1860g


----------



## SpeedyR (6. Juni 2008)

Ne Kurbel fürs Sanction


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juni 2008)

Die polierten 755er sind ja geil.....!!!!

VG
Peter


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Juni 2008)

Ne '2009 Fox 36 Talas RC2






Und Goodridge für meine XT DH

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Juni 2008)

nichts grosses aber dafür was feines und schönes für mein........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juni 2008)

ein paar neue teile. lenker u sattelstütze aus carbon u vorbau aus alu (truvativ team). allerdings wurde es mir gegönnt...ich mag geschenke



jetz kann ich mal wieder basteln
gruß


----------



## hoeckle (30. Juni 2008)

soeben angekommen.....











und bevor wieder jemand fragt wofür......























































dafür......










 


man ist das bunt....


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juni 2008)

hm nich mein fall aber wieviel wiegen die denn??die sehen relativ massiv aus...
gruß


----------



## hoeckle (30. Juni 2008)

1200g und 1410g


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2008)

Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, da sind die hier ja leichter:





PS. Feri, Du musst von dem Zeug runter.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> 1200g und 1410g



aha. is das normal für nen LRS? ich hab da nich die ahnung von...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceee (30. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


>



Was issn das fürn roter Kringel vorm Ritzel? Kettenspanner? Wie ist der fixiert? Sieht einerseits  aus, andererseits irgendwie fehl am Platz.

Chris...


----------



## maatik (30. Juni 2008)

Das ist die Warpspule  äusserst hilfreich im Subraum.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juni 2008)

ceee schrieb:


> Was issn das fürn roter Kringel vorm Ritzel? Kettenspanner? Wie ist der fixiert?



jep dient der kettenspannung aber rein von der theorie her muss dat ding garnich fixiert werden. optik is halt mal wieder geschmackssache u solange es ohne probleme funzt is doch alles klar wie kloßbrühe


----------



## GT-Man (30. Juni 2008)

Ich liebe Trispokes eigentlich, aber am Xizang und dann noch in blau ... neee an ein Xizang sollte doch etwas Filigraneres.


----------



## hoeckle (30. Juni 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aha. is das normal für nen LRS? ich hab da nich die ahnung von...


 
nein, schwer.... 



aggressor2 schrieb:


> jep dient der kettenspannung aber rein von der theorie her muss dat ding garnich fixiert werden. optik is halt mal wieder geschmackssache u solange es ohne probleme funzt is doch alles klar wie kloßbrühe


 
so siehts aus und ein spanner ist.... spar ich mir...



GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich liebe Trispokes eigentlich, aber am Xizang und dann noch in blau ... neee an ein Xizang sollte doch etwas Filigraneres.


 

warts ab wenn die himmelblauen decals erstmal drauf sind....


tooohooommmm gabel noch nicht losschicken....


----------



## versus (30. Juni 2008)

mein lieber feri,
auch wenn es dich kaum wundern mag, von mir gibts es für diesen faux pas ein heftiges kopfschütteln mit ein paar anderen verständnislosen posen!
blaue spengles am xizang - neeeennneeeenneeeeee...










ganz ehrlîch glaube und hoffe ich, dass du das als scherz meinst und die räder für den aufbau des assistentinnen-rades, oder für den sohnemann gedacht sind


----------



## hoeckle (30. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mein lieber feri,
> auch wenn es dich kaum wundern mag, von mir gibts es für diesen faux pas ein heftiges kopfschütteln mit ein paar anderen verständnislosen posen!
> blaue spengles am xizang - neeeennneeeenneeeeee...
> 
> ...


 


naja, auch wenn es dich jetzt wundern mag, ich mein es ernst...! naja halb zumindest. brauche den lrs mit den 950er naben für das andere xizang und da ich am we wieder mal am bodensee bin, bring ich die gleich weg zum umspeichen. wie schauts bei euch aus? 

was die spengle betrifft, mit wären sie in schwatt mit real flames auch lieber, kommt aber noch... 

fakt ist, das resteteilexizang bleibt auch ein solches, mehr möchte ich der stadtschlampe nicht aufbürden....


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juni 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, da sind die hier ja leichter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manni, bist Du Dir da sicher? Ich fand die Infernos bleischwer, hab sie aber nicht gewogen. Zum Glück sind sie verkauft, für die Stadtschlampe waren sie eh zu schade.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ganz ehrlîch glaube und hoffe ich, dass du das als scherz meinst



hehe mein fahrradhändler u guter freund hat mich auch gefragt ob meine neue gabel ein scherz sein soll


----------



## versus (30. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> naja, auch wenn es dich jetzt wundern mag, ich mein es ernst...! naja halb zumindest. brauche den lrs mit den 950er naben für das andere xizang und da ich am we wieder mal am bodensee bin, bring ich die gleich weg zum umspeichen. wie schauts bei euch aus?
> 
> was die spengle betrifft, mit wären sie in schwatt mit real flames auch lieber, kommt aber noch...
> 
> fakt ist, das resteteilexizang bleibt auch ein solches, mehr möchte ich der stadtschlampe nicht aufbürden....



komm du mal rüber, dann sprechen wir nochmal in aller ruhe darüber  









oder eben doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (30. Juni 2008)

@tigersclaw + manni: die Infernos sind nicht leichter. Ich habe die Dinger auch schon hinter mir. 
Ein Foto wollt ihr jetzt nicht wirklich sehen, oder? Meine waren knallrot  :kotz:

@hoeckle: auch die Besten machen Fehler 
Und das ständig auf die Dinger angesprochen werden kann ganz schön nerven.
Vom Verkaufserlös bekommst Du wiederum eine weiteres halbes Xizang


----------



## hoeckle (30. Juni 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @hoeckle: auch die Besten machen Fehler
> Und das ständig auf die Dinger angesprochen werden kann ganz schön nerven.
> Vom Verkaufserlös bekommst Du wiederum eine weiteres halbes Xizang


 
danke! und ich schäm mich ja auch schon ganz doll....

ein weiteres halbes xizang? mhmmm, das ist ne idee und dann vielleicht mit spinergies.... he tom was denkst du? welches bj wollen wir denn??? 



aber sie bleiben, jetzt schon zum trotz...


----------



## cleiende (30. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> soeben angekommen.....
> 
> 
> und bevor wieder jemand fragt wofür......
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mann, Mann, Mann.................

Und ich bringe meinem Sohn grad bei nicht das Zeug zu rauchen das ich mir vor 20 Jahren reingezogen habe.

hoeckle, besorg Dir ein türkisblaues Zaskar, das passt *halbwegs*.


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Juni 2008)

man höckle so viel kann ich gar nicht rauchen das mir das...............


kann natürlich sein das dein stoff viel besser ist...........................


----------



## kingmoe (2. Juli 2008)

So, mal wieder ein Bild 

Meine ersten Schneebesen.


----------



## MoNu (3. Juli 2008)

das habe ich mir mal heute gegönnt








demnächst kommt dann noch was

MfG
Moe(MoNu)


----------



## SpeedyR (6. Juli 2008)

Ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben *freufreu*

GT Lobo Ersatzlager Kit


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juli 2008)

eine z-components sattelstütze mit ~170g aus carbon u titan...




und ritchey v4 comp click pedale:



nu fehlen mir noch ein paar schuhe wo ich die cleats (ich glaub so heißen die dinger) ranschraubn kann


----------



## Backfisch (9. Juli 2008)

War ja klar, dass mein ursprünglich als Restebike geplantes 96er Avalanche nicht lange ein ProCraft-Cockpit tragen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (11. Juli 2008)

Diese Woche sind mein Syncros LRS mit XT Center Lock Naben und eine Magura Julie 180/160 angekommen.

Frage in die Runde: Kann ich auf eine Centerlock Nabe eine XT-Scheibe stecken und die mit dem Julie Sattel betreiben? Ich hasse Adapter und das CL System ist ja - auch wenn ich Shimano sonst boykotiere wo es geht - echt eine pfiffige Idee. Somit wäre das ein Quell der Freude für mich...

Wer hat Ahnung/Wissen? Bin dankbar für Hilfe...

@hardliner versus: Ich hoffe dir passt der Thread jetzt. Keep easy.


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> @hardliner versus: Ich hoffe dir passt der Thread jetzt. Keep easy.


 
@hämorriden: ball schön flach halten. hier sind eigentlich (fast) alle ziemlich easy. man darf sogar blöde fragen stellen. aber halt im richtigen thread. schauen.denken.tippen.


----------



## salzbrezel (12. Juli 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: Kann ich auf eine Centerlock Nabe eine XT-Scheibe stecken und die mit dem Julie Sattel betreiben? .



Das geht, ich fahre auch Maguras mit Shimano-Scheiben (allerdings 6-Loch). Habe das Gefühl, dass die Shimanos zwar etwas dünner sind (noch nicht gemessen), Probleme habe ich aber keine. Die Scheibenbefestigungsart auf der Nabe ist zweitrangig.


----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Das geht, ich fahre auch Maguras mit Shimano-Scheiben (allerdings 6-Loch). Habe das Gefühl, dass die Shimanos zwar etwas dünner sind (noch nicht gemessen), Probleme habe ich aber keine. Die Scheibenbefestigungsart auf der Nabe ist zweitrangig.



Vielen Dank! Nett von dir. Ich habe beim Händler gefragt und der hat auch gemeint "...wenn die Scheiben gleich dick sind..." 

Hab mich trotzdem für die Adapter entschieden. Er hat sie mir gleich in die Hand gedrück...


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2008)

das geburtstagsgeschenk dass mir mein händler gemacht hat






es is ein bisschen komisch geschnitten aber es steht GT Zaskar drauf...


----------



## maatik (13. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> es is ein bisschen komisch geschnitten aber es steht GT Zaskar drauf...



Jo, hab ich auch seit heute..in XL  und passt grad so  , der Kragen ist auch bissl eng geschnitten.

maatik trägt sonst L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (13. Juli 2008)

Trägst du Frauenkleider???


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich auch seit heute..in XL  und passt grad so  , der Kragen ist auch bissl eng geschnitten.
> 
> maatik trägt sonst L



hehe... obenrum isses ziemlich klein. es is auch im verhältnis recht lang u weit unten.
aber es is von GT...


----------



## Backfisch (14. Juli 2008)

Lang ist für ein Bike-T-Shirt immer gut, das erspart dem Hintermann den Anblick des Handwerkerdekolletés.

Leider schaffe ich es nicht, an dieses Shirt zu kommen  ... ich will 3 in XL (oder sollte ich besser XXL nehmen, wen ich sonst genau zwischen L und XL liege?)


----------



## maatik (14. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Lang ist für ein Bike-T-Shirt immer gut, das erspart dem Hintermann den Anblick des Handwerkerdekolletés.



zur Info..es ist kein Bike-Shirt..es ist ein normales T-Shirt...nur bedingt Tourentauglich..eben was für die Eisdiele.


----------



## Backfisch (14. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> zur Info..es ist kein Bike-Shirt..es ist ein normales T-Shirt...nur bedingt Tourentauglich..eben was für die Eisdiele.



Ich meinte auch nicht "Trikot" sondern eben ein T-Shirt mit Bike-Bezug. Und man kann auch abseits von Eisdielen im T-Shirt biken.


----------



## hoeckle (17. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> man höckle so viel kann ich gar nicht rauchen das mir das...............
> 
> 
> kann natürlich sein das dein stoff viel besser ist...........................


 

puhhhhhhh...... weedie times are gone....


da der jr nicht da ist hab ich endlich mal zeit für hemmungsloses schrauben und downhillen. das eine ist schmerzhaft für eure augen das andere für meine physis.... nur noch mal zur erinnerung...







und wie volker richtig vermutet hat, war das nur eine interimslösung. letzte woche kamen dann endlich die pakete....


----------



## versus (17. Juli 2008)

puh - das tut gut 
über das brennen in den augen legt sich so langsam ein sanfter schleier...

wobei der reminder natürlich nicht unbedingt hätte sein müssen


----------



## Backfisch (17. Juli 2008)

Naja, eigentlich für mich, nicht für meine GTs.


----------



## HimoRoyden (17. Juli 2008)

wOw, ein Xizang LE - nie gesehen vorher. Man sind hier geile Bikes unterwegs. Was machst mit den burning blue Spengles?


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Juli 2008)

@backfisch: schönes ding

@hoeckle: wie hast du das mit der kettenspannung hingekriegt? das rote kettenblatt is ja nich mehr dazwischen. exzenternabe? halbes kettenglied? o garnix gemacht?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (17. Juli 2008)

...und bleibt das Kettenblatt echt da, wo du es hinsteckst? Theoretisch ja - ich weiss. Aber auch praktisch????

Geile idee.


----------



## hoeckle (17. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @hoeckle: wie hast du das mit der kettenspannung hingekriegt? das rote kettenblatt is ja nich mehr dazwischen. exzenternabe? halbes kettenglied? o garnix gemacht?
> gruß


 
 gar nix auch nicht, aber nur endlich ein singlespeedritzel montiert und das scheint bei gleicher zähnezahl doch einen anderen umfang zu haben als dass cassettenrizel - magic gear by zufall.... 



HimoRoyden schrieb:


> ...und bleibt das Kettenblatt echt da, wo du es hinsteckst? Theoretisch ja - ich weiss. Aber auch praktisch????
> 
> Geile idee.


 
auch praktisch - ist aber nicht die meine! alles nur geklaut....

p.s. die schnellen räder bleiben im archiv....


----------



## versus (19. Juli 2008)

die beiden müssten bald bei mir eintreffen. der untere fürs xizang, der obere fürs blaue zassi:


----------



## HimoRoyden (20. Juli 2008)

schön schön... den roten hab ich auch beobachtet. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

XT738 Downpull Umwerfer und Kalloy Stütze 27,2 

Dank Afrobike  hab ich jetzt alles für's Avalanche zusammen. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch ZEIT um es zusammenzubauen.


----------



## gremlino (27. Juli 2008)

indirekt fürs LTS  :


----------



## Specifreak (27. Juli 2008)

Ich habe vor mir für mein Gt avanlanche 2.0 von 2008 ein paar andere Bremsen zu legen da die Tektro Auriga Comp nicht genug Bremsleistung bringen kann mir jemand einen tipp geben was ich da für Bremsen drauf machen kann mit hoher Bremsleistung und wenig gewicht


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

Specifreak schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir für mein Gt avanlanche 2.0 von 2008 ein paar andere Bremsen zu legen da die Tektro Auriga Comp nicht genug Bremsleistung bringen kann mir jemand einen tipp geben was ich da für Bremsen drauf machen kann mit hoher Bremsleistung und wenig gewicht



juicy 5? aber pass auf dass du keine montagsbremse erwischst


----------



## kingmoe (27. Juli 2008)

Specifreak schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir für mein Gt avanlanche 2.0 von 2008 ein paar andere Bremsen zu legen da die Tektro Auriga Comp nicht genug Bremsleistung bringen kann mir jemand einen tipp geben was ich da für Bremsen drauf machen kann mit hoher Bremsleistung und wenig gewicht



Die Augira wurden doch recht gut getestet. Ich würde erstmal größere Scheiben montieren. Ansonsten neue Beläge drauf.

Ob die Juicy 5 da dann wirklich ein Fortschritt ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, kann mich aber nicht auf einen persönlichen Vergleich beziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Die Augira wurden doch recht gut getestet. Ich würde erstmal größere Scheiben montieren. Ansonsten neue Beläge drauf.
> 
> Ob die Juicy 5 da dann wirklich ein Fortschritt ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, kann mich aber nicht auf einen persönlichen Vergleich beziehen.



augira? 
ich bin halt ein fan von der juicy 5


----------



## gremlino (28. Juli 2008)

> Die Augira wurden doch recht gut getestet. Ich würde erstmal größere Scheiben montieren. Ansonsten neue Beläge drauf.



Zustimm 
Welche Grösse ist denn drauf? 180/160? Günstige Variante sind sicherlich neue Beläge. Ansonsten würde ich, als günstige Variante, die Hayes Stroker nehmen oder Magura halt. Ein wenig teurer, aber der Hammer sind Avid Code, die fahre ich als 203/203........was heftigeres gibt es kaum. Stoppies mit 2 Fingern gehen ohne Probs und Aufwand.


----------



## Specifreak (28. Juli 2008)

da sin 160/160 drauf und auf die Gabel gehn eh nur 185 scheiben drauf


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2008)

Specifreak schrieb:


> da sin 160/160 drauf und auf die Gabel gehn eh nur 185 scheiben drauf



Na, dann pack doch vorne und hinten 185 drauf, das dürfte schon ein deutlicher Unterschied sein.
Was ist denn das für eine Gabel? Bei meinen Marzocchis dürfen auch nur 185mm drauf, aber 203mm gehen problemlos - und ich wiege fahrfertig fast 100kg.

Zum Thread-Thema: Einiges habe ich schon gepostet, anderes ist neu, aber hier gibt es ja genug Rot-Elox-Fans, dass es erlaubt sein sollte
Jetzt wird das Zeug auch endlich mal verbaut:






Bild groß:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryoba/2709606439/sizes/l/


----------



## Specifreak (28. Juli 2008)

des is die ganz normale SR Suntour XCR


----------



## versus (28. Juli 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



  

ist das feris ac? was für ein kettenblatt ist das (42er) ? ist der lenker matt elox? welches bike wird errötet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ist das feris ac? was für ein kettenblatt ist das (42er) ? ist der lenker matt elox? welches bike wird errötet?



1. Die AC ist nicht von Feri (zumindest denke ich nicht, dass er mir die seinerzeit verkauft hat) - der hätte eine 27.0mm auch kaum verkauft ;-)

2. Das 42er KB könnte ein Vuelta sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ist nur "94 42 B USA" eingestanzt. Ist ein Blatt ohne Steighilfen.

3. Ein schwarzes 2005er Zaskar. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es nicht schon zuviel rotes Elox ist. Man wird sehen... 


Die AC würde ich übrigens gegen eine andere neuwertige rote Stütze in 27,2mm tauschen, sofern diese auch gekröpft wäre.


----------



## versus (28. Juli 2008)

an ein 05er??? da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Juli 2008)

*Bei mir gibt es auch ein paar neue Teile, ganz dem Motto:
**ganz in weiss,mit....*


----------



## Stemmel (28. Juli 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Es sieht "in echt" noch viel viel schöner aus als auf dem Bild...   Und die Gabel erst...*


----------



## versus (28. Juli 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *
> **ganz in weiss,mit....*



zu dem thema habe ich auch was beizutragen. kommt ans zr2000 endlich


----------



## planetsmasher (30. Juli 2008)

den "was ich heute der Freundin eines GT-Besitzers gegönnt habe"-Thread schenk ich mir jetzt einfach mal.
Da es ja auch noch aus dem GT-Konzern (wem auch immer der gerade gehört) ist dachte ich mir es könnte Euch gefallen:







sollte es der Freundin des GT-Besitzers nicht gefallen, fährt ers einfach selber. Dann muss aber noch einiges gepimpt werden.
Aber da sich mein Naomi-Projekt mit grossen Schritten der Vollendung nähert ist mir das gerade recht.


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juli 2008)

Wow, lässig!


----------



## HimoRoyden (31. Juli 2008)

Cooler Schlitten. Boulevard tauglich ohne Ende.


----------



## maatik (31. Juli 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Bei mir gibt es auch ein paar neue Teile, ganz dem Motto:
> **ganz in weiss,mit....*



Da bin ich gespannt..Ich steh zur Zeit voll auf weiss   Die REBA ist ein Traum, wenn auch schwierig einzustellen.

Ich hab bestimmt was verpasst: An welchen Rahmen kommen die Teile?


----------



## FR_SvenSon (31. Juli 2008)

sach mal moe wo haste das rote kettenblatt 5arm her..
ich such schon so lange nach einem vergeblich???

ach ja gibts noch die firma ac????

gruß svenson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (1. August 2008)

kurzer Nachtrag zum Kustom Kruiser:

(un)glücklicherweise hat er der Freundin ganz ausgezeichnet gefallen (jetzt muss ich mir doch noch selber einen suchen). Das Beste kam aber nach ca. 3 Minuten ausgelassener Freude. Ich zitiere: "(...)den kann man aber schon noch ein bisschen aufmotzen, oder?" Ich bin sooo stolz. Genau das wollte ich hören.


----------



## Stemmel (1. August 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Ich zitiere: "(...)den kann man aber schon noch ein bisschen aufmotzen, oder?"



So sind sie, die Frauen... Schön soll es halt auch werden!


----------



## HimoRoyden (1. August 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> kurzer Nachtrag zum Kustom Kruiser:
> 
> (un)glücklicherweise hat er der Freundin ganz ausgezeichnet gefallen (jetzt muss ich mir doch noch selber einen suchen). Das Beste kam aber nach ca. 3 Minuten ausgelassener Freude. Ich zitiere: "(...)den kann man aber schon noch ein bisschen aufmotzen, oder?" Ich bin sooo stolz. Genau das wollte ich hören.



Nein wie geil, du Glückspilz. Ein HOCH auf dein Weibchen...  Wenn sie jetzt noch auf "Kuck mal wer da hämmert" und Tim Taylor den Heimwerker-König steht, mit "Ein Colt für alle Fälle", "Mc Gyver" und "Das A-Team" aufgewachsen ist, dann kann ich nur sagen: 

"Ich meine, wann genau ziehst du deine Socken aus? Mein Rat ist, sie direkt nach den Schuhen auszuziehen und vor der Hose. Das ist die Sockenlücke. Verpass sie und plötzlich bist du ein nackter Mann in Socken. Keine Frau mit Selbstachtung wird sich jemals von einem nackten Mann in Socken rammeln lassen."  Murdock...


----------



## GT-Man (2. August 2008)

Neues Geweih für´s Vengeance. Mal sehen ob es Easton oder Profile wird:




... und zwei Marzocchis. Eine Z2 Atom Race (links) für irgendein Zaskar oder LTS und eine Z1 (rechts) für das Ruckus Trail:


----------



## aggressor2 (2. August 2008)

die marzocchis sind schön


----------



## planetsmasher (3. August 2008)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> (...)Dein Weibchen...
> 
> Wenn sie jetzt noch auf "Kuck mal wer da hämmert" und Tim Taylor den Heimwerker-König steht, mit "Ein Colt für alle Fälle", "Mc Gyver" und "Das A-Team" aufgewachsen ist...


 
sag mal wo kommst Du denn her? Wenn sie mitbekommt dass Du sie Weibchen gennant hast, wird sie Dir Deinen Arsch aufreissen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ernsthaft.

Klar ist sie damit aufgewachsen. Aber sie hats überwunden. Und nein Sie steht mehr auf Dosenstechen, Pogo und Rock'n'Roll. 


Grüsse aus dem 21. Jahrhundert.

M.


----------



## maatik (3. August 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


>


----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. August 2008)

*Hallo Jungs,

Heute ist endlich das letzte Teil für mein Avalanche gekommen*




*
Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Heute ist endlich das letzte Teil für mein Avalanche gekommen*
> 
> ...



Und, schon montiert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und, schon montiert??



Ne, hat der Nachbar doch erst vorhin gebracht


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2008)

Vorhin ist schon lange her

Wenn Du Fotos machen kannst, kannst Du es auch montieren


----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Vorhin ist schon lange her
> 
> Wenn Du Fotos machen kannst, kannst Du es auch montieren



Da hängt noch ein Tequesta im Montageständer!!!


----------



## kingmoe (9. August 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> sach mal moe wo haste das rote kettenblatt 5arm her..
> ich such schon so lange nach einem vergeblich???
> 
> ach ja gibts noch die firma ac????
> ...



Ich habe keinen Schimmer mehr, wo ich das ergattert habe. Aber du hast recht, ist nicht einfach, sowas heutenoch (neu!) zu bekommen...
Ich würde mich mal in UK umschauen, bei CRC habe ich z.B. das Vierloch-Middleburn gekauft.


----------



## kingmoe (12. August 2008)

So, endlich bekommt der Alltags-Ballonrenner eine glänzende, schwarze Kurbel, die nicht ganz so wuchtig ist, wie die aktuelle AC-Downhill-Keule:





Etwas viel Schrift, aber dafür war sie billig und beim Dealer um die Ecke zu haben. ISIS will wohl echt keiner mehr kaufen...


----------



## aggressor2 (12. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, endlich bekommt der Alltags-Ballonrenner eine glänzende, schwarze Kurbel, die nicht ganz so wuchtig ist, wie die aktuelle AC-Downhill-Keule
> Etwas viel Schrift, aber dafür war sie billig und beim Dealer um die Ecke zu haben. ISIS will wohl echt keiner mehr kaufen...



schön
Gibts einen grund dafür?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (12. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schön
> Gibts einen grund dafür?
> gruß



Falls du das verschmähte ISIS meinst: Es gibt halt Hollowtech II und kompatible Systeme (Mega Exo etc.) für schmales Geld. Und da ist das Lager meist schon dabei und die Teile zerbröseln nicht so schnell, wie viele ISIS-Lager. Die alten Lager haben zwischen dicker ISIS-Welle und Innenlagergehäuse halt wenig Platz gehabt, waren also klein und konnten den Kräften oft nicht stand halten. Bei den neuen Systemen sitzen sie außen und haben mehr Platz. Ergo sind die größer und können mehr Kräfte aufnehmen.
Ich habe es zuerst wieder nur für das übliche Foren-Geplapper gehalten, aber jetzt auch schon 2 ISIS-Lager gekillt...

Aber das für den Balonrenner ist ein SKF, wird schon halten.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Falls du das verschmähte ISIS meinst: Es gibt halt Hollowtech II und kompatible Systeme (Mega Exo etc.) für schmales Geld. Und da ist das Lager meist schon dabei und die Teile zerbröseln nicht so schnell, wie viele ISIS-Lager. Die alten Lager haben zwischen dicker ISIS-Welle und Innenlagergehäuse halt wenig Platz gehabt, waren also klein und konnten den Kräften oft nicht stand halten. Bei den neuen Systemen sitzen sie außen und haben mehr Platz. Ergo sind die größer und können mehr Kräfte aufnehmen.
> Ich habe es zuerst wieder nur für das übliche Foren-Geplapper gehalten, aber jetzt auch schon 2 ISIS-Lager gekillt...
> 
> Aber das für den Balonrenner ist ein SKF, wird schon halten.



jap meinte ich
danke


----------



## cleiende (13. August 2008)

Hab ich mir zwar schon am Freitag gegönnt, dennoch









Kooka forged, fürs Avalanche


----------



## tofu1000 (15. August 2008)

Schön. Von der Spätschicht heimkommen und noch was nettes im Briefkasten finden. Bei der Farbwahl war ich natürlich (wieder mal...) seehr mutig :



Leider wird das STS aber beim Treffen nicht mit von der Partie sein, da ich inzwischen nicht mehr zum erlauchten Kreise der Kreditkartenbesitzer gehöre...


----------



## Stemmel (16. August 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Bei der Farbwahl war ich natürlich (wieder mal...) seehr mutig :



Stimmt, paßt nicht so ganz zum Tischset...


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. August 2008)

Ich weiß, nichts Aufregendes. X7 Kasette



Leider mußte ich feststellen, das die Shimano Kasette nicht Spielfrei montierbar war. Ohne Spacer klapperte es, mit passte die Mutter nicht mehr drauf. Mit der Sram Kasette ist das nicht so.
Und dann neben bei noch die Kurbeln gewechselt. Nun STX RC


----------



## tomasius (16. August 2008)

@tofu1000:



> und noch was nettes im Briefkasten finden


. 
Eingearbeitet? 

Dieses Tischset von Ikea habe ich auch. Bei Interesse PM. 

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (16. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Stimmt, paßt nicht so ganz zum Tischset...


Aber ein Gt-Platzdeckchen ist auch mal eine nette Idee...



tomasius schrieb:


> @tofu1000:
> .
> Eingearbeitet?
> 
> ...


Naja, eingearbeitet... Ich vergesse immer so schnell wie ich es beim letzten Mal im Corel zusammengefummelt habe.  Aber die Mühe hat sich gelohnt. Oder wie Rudi zu seinen besten Zeiten gesagt hätte: "Eben noch auf die Ikea-Küchentisch - jetzt schon auf unsere Showbühne!"







Wir können die Tischsets ja gern nächste Woche mitbringen - um stilvoll speisend in den Tag zu starten...


----------



## HimoRoyden (16. August 2008)

Echt geiler Hobel! schwarz weiss rot. I like it.

Ich auch will Tischset!! Lass mal Ideen sammeln und im Netz einen Drucker finden.  

GT = Geiles Tischset


----------



## -lupo- (18. August 2008)

LOL @Tischset 

Passen finde ich doch sehr gut zum Bike.

@Kooka: Ich wusste nicht dass es die auch in forged gab?? 


Und hier meine letzte Errungenschaft fürs DHi (noch nicht bei mir, gestern beim Ärzte-Konzert in Eupen (sehr ) per Handy ersteigert...): 







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270264215969&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAE:1123


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimoRoyden (18. August 2008)

Da kann man nur sagen "JUNGE..."


----------



## -lupo- (18. August 2008)

Das werde ich wohl auch sagen wenn ich den Endbetrag zusammenrechne :-/ Aber egal, der Rahmen hat es verdient!


----------



## aggressor2 (24. August 2008)

Eine schmucke Stütze



gruß an tofu1000


----------



## Manni1599 (25. August 2008)

Oh, Alex, hast Du sie doch gekauft?

Passt ausgezeichnet an dein schönes Zaskar!


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Oh, Alex, hast Du sie doch gekauft?
> 
> Passt ausgezeichnet an dein schönes Zaskar!



Na klar! Kurz vor der Abfahrt Nach Schierke wirds dann umgebaut. Dann wieder mit der Pace, ner Männerkassette, neuem LRS und der wunderbaren Syncros
gruß
edit: Dann erfolgt auch die notwendige Grundreinigung


----------



## tomasius (25. August 2008)

GEGENDARSTELLUNG:

Ich möchte hier nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit sagen, dass ich nicht nur NOS Sachen besitze. 

Nun zum Thema:






RF Kurbeln für das Lightning. Gerade an mini.tom verschickt. Er wird sie mir dann in einer Woche poliert zurückschicken. 







RS SID für das Lightning. Möglicherweise greife ich aber wieder auf eine gute alte Starrgabel zurück. 

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (25. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> GEGENDARSTELLUNG:
> 
> Ich möchte hier nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit sagen, dass ich nicht nur NOS Sachen besitze.
> 
> ...


 
jaja... nur nicht rausreden! 








tomasius schrieb:


> RS SID für das Lightning. Möglicherweise greife ich aber wieder auf eine gute alte Starrgabel zurück.
> 
> Tom


 
sonst gehts noch oder???  
setzen sechs....


----------



## mini.tom (25. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> GEGENDARSTELLUNG:
> 
> Ich möchte hier nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit sagen, dass ich nicht nur NOS Sachen besitze.
> 
> ...



hi tomi 
da fehlt aber der steuersatz in dem lightning - wie schon gesagt chris king 11/8" in neu liegt hier - soll ich den soweit runterpolieren bis die logo´s weg sind ????
1 paar kurbel = eine woche - was mache ich die letzten 4 tage der woche 
grüsse aus erlangen 
poliertom
ps: wenn du die sid nicht willst dann ...........


----------



## tofu1000 (25. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> 1 paar kurbel = eine woche - was mache ich die letzten 4 tage der woche



Oh, reduzieren wir das Ganze noch ein wenig - ich hätte hier seit letztem Wochenende (danke Benjamin) noch eine White Industries Kurbel, die einer Überarbeitung bedarf...  Dafür rücke ich auch das Rezept für die gegrillten Zucchini raus, an dem deine Frau so interessiert schien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> eine z-components sattelstÃ¼tze mit ~170g aus carbon u titan...



Mal ne Frage. Diese SatteletÃ¼tze hab ich mir doch neulich mal zugelegt. Fehlkauf. Und bevor ich die in den Bikemarkt stelle und sie gar noch an ein unheiliges Bike kommt, wollt ich mal fragen einer von euch die gebrauchen kann?
Relativ weit unten ist der Lack durch das erst- und letztmalige einbauen angeraut. Ich hab sie fÃ¼r 75â¬ erstanden.
Also meldet euch bei Interesse
gruÃ
edit: Durchmesser ist 27,2mm und LÃ¤nge 350


----------



## tomasius (25. August 2008)

Sorry, aber Carbon ist mir zu leicht! 

@tofu1000:



> Dafür rücke ich auch das Rezept für die gegrillten Zucchini raus, an dem deine Frau so interessiert schien...



... und ich brauche das Rezept für die Paprika!

Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Carbon ist mir zu leicht!



Ich kann sie ja mit Blei o.ä. vollgießen wenn du willst


----------



## aggressor2 (26. August 2008)

mmhhhh...Titan
Ist gerade gekommen


----------



## mountymaus (26. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... und ich brauche das Rezept für die Paprika!



DITO!!! Sah sehr gut aus, was ihr da auf den Grill gelegt habt.  
Naja, auf dem Grill lag etwas in Alufolie eingepackt, doch die Vorbereitungen sahen schon klasse aus.


----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2008)

Heute um 3:40 Uhr ging der Wecker und in Amerika eine Auktion zu Ende. Es ist ein Traum von mir in Erfüllung gegangen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (1. September 2008)

glückwunsch zum lotto, montymaus. 
is wirklich ne schönheit


----------



## Janikulus (1. September 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Heute um 3:40 Uhr ging der Wecker...



na das nenne ich GT Liebe!  sehr schöner Rahmen!


----------



## Syborg (3. September 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal meine neuesten bescheidenen Errungenschaften vorstellen


----------



## Syborg (3. September 2008)

Und noch was


----------



## Syborg (3. September 2008)

die sollte ich auch nicht vergessen


----------



## versus (3. September 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Heute um 3:40 Uhr ging der Wecker und in Amerika eine Auktion zu Ende. Es ist ein Traum von mir in Erfüllung gegangen.......



saucool! das wäre auch noch si einer meiner träume


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. September 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Heute um 3:40 Uhr ging der Wecker und in Amerika eine Auktion zu Ende. Es ist ein Traum von mir in Erfüllung gegangen.......



Ist schon schön so einen Rahmen im Sortiment zu haben
Glückwunsch


----------



## Janikulus (4. September 2008)

hättest du die Möglichkeit die Kleber zu scannen oder ein gutes Bild zu machen und mir diese per Mail zukommen lassen?
Danke!



Syborg schrieb:


> Und noch was


----------



## Syborg (4. September 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hättest du die Möglichkeit die Kleber zu scannen oder ein gutes Bild zu machen und mir diese per Mail zukommen lassen?
> Danke!



Aber selbstverständlich! Ich werd sie Dir scannen und per Mail zusenden !


----------



## Davidbelize (4. September 2008)

an nem scan von den handmade stickern wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (6. September 2008)

Ersatz für den (während der Fahrt) gebrochenen DTSWISS am Carbon-Zassi.


----------



## gremlino (7. September 2008)

Soooo, hab mir jetzt mal ein neues Winterkit fürs LTS gegönnt. Da ich das Radfahren in der dunklen Jahreszeit zur Arbeit und zurück sowie bei der Feierabendrunde nicht unterbrechen möchte, wird die Tage folgendes geliefert:


----------



## Syborg (7. September 2008)

hier der versprochene Scan der Aufkleber.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

endlich hats gefunzt mit den syncros revs.......yöhhhhhhh...kommen evtl. an den 18" Xizang Rahmen.....





VG
Peter


----------



## insanerider (15. September 2008)

ne dose nevr-dull und was soll ich sagen..die ersten versuche am avalanche sehen vielversprechend aus. danke schatz! (sie hat angefangen zu polieren  )


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> endlich hats gefunzt mit den syncros revs.......yöhhhhhhh...kommen evtl. an den 18" Xizang Rahmen.....
> 
> ...



sehr geil, peter! glückwunsch   




insanerider schrieb:


> (sie hat angefangen zu polieren  )



SIE???


----------



## insanerider (15. September 2008)

ja. die kleine hat geschlafen und meine frau bastelt gern und hat mal, während ich im büro war, das ava aus dem keller geholt und angefangen, es zu polieren.... 
deines ist übrigens der massstab, sagt cleiende, ich hab die passenden bilder aber nicht gefunden...irgend ein gerissenes mit hochglanzpolitur?


----------



## zaskar-le (15. September 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> endlich hats gefunzt mit den syncros revs.......yöhhhhhhh...kommen evtl. an den 18" Xizang Rahmen.....



Sehr schön, Glückwunsch. Habe selbst auch lange warten müssen...
Könnte sehr hübsch aussehen an einem 18" Xizang 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> ja. die kleine hat geschlafen und meine frau bastelt gern und hat mal, während ich im büro war, das ava aus dem keller geholt und angefangen, es zu polieren....
> deines ist übrigens der massstab, sagt cleiende, ich hab die passenden bilder aber nicht gefunden...irgend ein gerissenes mit hochglanzpolitur?



das ist ja ein traum 

die erinnerung an mein verschiedenes avalanche leider nicht. zur motivation habe ich mal im alten fotoalbum gekramt - wirklich schön   :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (15. September 2008)

die ersten 20 minuten..nevr-dull ist toll


----------



## bikegeissel (21. September 2008)

Schaut her 

Da mir die zur Zeit verbaute Kurbel nicht besonders gefällt...




Habe ich mir die zum Schaltwerk passende zugelegt:





Fehlen eigentlich nur noch das 32er Blatt und ein passender Rockring


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. September 2008)

so sitzt der riemen am besten


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2008)

Man soll zusammenführen, was zusammen gehört
Kinesis zu Kinesis und das GT in den Dreck


----------



## maatik (8. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Man soll zusammenführen, was zusammen gehört
> Kinesis zu Kinesis und das GT in den Dreck



 hab ja auch eine Schwäche für starr. z.Zt. Mongoose mit Switchblade (Canti).


----------



## schoenw (8. Oktober 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> so sitzt der riemen am besten


oh mann, die hab ich vor 10 jahren weg geworfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (9. Oktober 2008)

Juhuu endlich können unsere GT's wieder ordentlich und artgerecht transportiert werden. 
Aber schaut selbst.....


----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuu endlich können unsere GT's wieder ordentlich und artgerecht transportiert werden.



pardon, art*G*erech*T* wäre das hier 





ordentlich nicht unbedingt...

glückwunsch zum neuen untersatz


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuu endlich können unsere GT's wieder ordentlich und artgerecht transportiert werden.



Schönes Teil, Glückwunsch!
Mit dem Motor macht er richtig Spaß.

Soviel Platz hat meiner nicht, aber 1 Rad bekomme ich auch rein (zerlegt )

Dafür hat mein Neoklassiker standesgemäß Bonnet Stripes auf der Haube


----------



## hoeckle (9. Oktober 2008)

nun gut, wenn ihr hier anfangt auto´s zu posten... christian zählt nicht, der hat das einkaufskörbchen ja schon länger...

hier meine neueste erwerbung, die wie man sieht schon im regen gebrauch steht...

und ich kriege ALLE meine räder rein....


----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich hatte gehofft, dass du den schlitten posten würdest 

ich hatte ja schon das vergnügen


----------



## mountymaus (9. Oktober 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht Feri. Nur, was hat der denn für Durst??


----------



## hoeckle (9. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht Feri. Nur, was hat der denn für Durst??


 

11,5... Diesel...


----------



## cleiende (9. Oktober 2008)

Fett. Da ist mein Sharan VR6 ja ein Waisenknabe mit 10 Ltr Super.
Und das satte fixe Hochdrehen hat das US-Dickschiff wohl nicht drauf.


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> 11,5... Diesel...



...ich sag lieber nicht was meiner schluckt sonst spricht hier keiner mehr mit mir


----------



## mini.tom (9. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...ich sag lieber nicht was meiner schluckt sonst spricht hier keiner mehr mit mir



wieso ich denke das ist ein cooper s und kein one 
also wir fahren ok wenn ich fahre mit 10,5 und wenn sandra fährt mit 9,3 durch die gegend ohen räder und gepäck 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (9. Oktober 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> wieso ich denke das ist ein cooper s



So ähnlich 
Ich versuche jetzt seit bald 2 Jahren, den Winzling mit weniger als 12,5 l /100 km zu bewegen - keine Chance. 
Im Mittel sind's 13,4 Liter, Maximum war mal knapp 19 l auf der Autobahn.


----------



## mini.tom (9. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> So ähnlich
> Ich versuche jetzt seit bald 2 Jahren, den Winzling mit weniger als 12,5 l /100 km zu bewegen - keine Chance.
> Im Mittel sind's 13,4 Liter, Maximum war mal knapp 19 l auf der Autobahn.




wie so ähnlich ???

ich sehe doch das s in den luftschlitzen ???
und dann noch dieses hobby - sind wir nicht allle ein bissle .........
du sollst doch nicht so schnell fahren 
dafür hast du aber richtig fahrspaß 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Oktober 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> wie so ähnlich ???
> 
> ich sehe doch das s in den luftschlitzen ???
> und dann noch dieses hobby - sind wir nicht allle ein bissle .........
> ...



...ich fahre nicht besonders schnell, aber es macht großen Spaß, den Kompressor heulen zu hören. Ist ein Cooper S John Cooper Works  
Da heult er nämlich noch etwas lauter als beim normalen S.

Und ich fahre wirklich vernünftig, aber er säuft halt einfach wie ein Loch.


----------



## mini.tom (9. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...ich fahre nicht besonders schnell, aber es macht großen Spaß, den Kompressor heulen zu hören. Ist ein Cooper S John Cooper Works
> Da heult er nämlich noch etwas lauter als beim normalen S.
> 
> Und ich fahre wirklich vernünftig, aber er säuft halt einfach wie ein Loch.



glückwunsch zu dem schnellsten werksmini - geile kiste 
wir können ja tauschen du bekommst den touring in wir nehmen dein flitzi-spriti 
aber heulen  möchte ich den turbo schon mal 
mfg
tom


----------



## hoeckle (10. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Fett. Da ist mein Sharan VR6 ja ein Waisenknabe mit 10 Ltr Super.
> Und das satte fixe Hochdrehen hat das US-Dickschiff wohl nicht drauf.


 
nein das nicht! andere philosphie, die einem in der stadt das radio aus und das fenster auf machen lässt - trotz diesel... fürs speeding hab ich ja den anderen...



zaskar-le schrieb:


> So ähnlich
> Ich versuche jetzt seit bald 2 Jahren, den Winzling mit weniger als 12,5 l /100 km zu bewegen - keine Chance.
> Im Mittel sind's 13,4 Liter, Maximum war mal knapp 19 l auf der Autobahn.


 
das finde ich echt hart! da kannst du ja, wenn schon britisch, genausogut einen xk fahren und der verbraucht sogar weniger.... 

wird wohl zeit für einen eigenen autothread....


----------



## tomasius (10. Oktober 2008)

Und wenn ihr schon beim Thema Spritschlucker seid, stelle ich mal mein Sparmobil (12- 14 l) aus Studentenzeiten vor: 

VW 1500 Export, BJ 1967:

















Am Ende der Restaurierungsarbeiten stand er fast NOS da! 

Und aktuell: 






Nicht ganz so schön, aber der Verbrauch ( weniger als 5l) ist unschlagbar: 

Golf Variant SDI (68 PS) 


Gegönnt habe ich mir übrigens diese Avid:






Tom


----------



## baldur75 (10. Oktober 2008)

Den Namen Kombi hat er zwar wegen der Geräumigkeit nicht verdient aber ein Bike geht ohne Demontage komplett rein.


----------



## mini.tom (10. Oktober 2008)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Den Namen Kombi hat er zwar wegen der Geräumigkeit nicht verdient aber ein Bike geht ohne Demontage komplett rein.



hi 
die spiegel gehören da aber nicht ran 
mfg
tom


----------



## baldur75 (11. Oktober 2008)

Doch, ist original komplett M- Paket.
Hat meine Freundin (oh, Ex) an Ihrem auch dran von Werk.
Aber wenn Du vom Motor aus gehst...dann hat das da alles natürlich nix zu suchen.
Ist leider nur ein 323i. Hatte damals beim Kauf meine Vernunftsphase.
Bekomme ihn allerdings nicht unter 10l.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (11. Oktober 2008)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Doch, ist original komplett M- Paket.



Beim normalen M-Sportpaket und auch beim späteren M Sportpaket II waren die aber nicht dabei 
Gab's nur als Zubehör vom Händler oder eben als "Sonderwunschausstattung" ab Werk.

Der 323er ist doch toll - den Motor hatte ich auch mal im Coupé.
An die Laufruhe der alten Reihensechser kommen die neuen nicht mehr ran.
Vom turbinenartigen Klang (heute stark gedämpft wegen verschärfter Lärmschutzbestimmungen) ganz zu schweigen.

Wird glaube ich wirklich mal Zeit für einen "Die Autos der GT-Fahrer-Thread"


----------



## baldur75 (11. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Beim normalen M-Sportpaket und auch beim späteren M Sportpaket II waren die aber nicht dabei
> Gab's nur als Zubehör vom Händler oder eben als "Sonderwunschausstattung" ab Werk.



Ja, ist tatsächlich so, hab eben nochmal in der Ausstattungsliste nachgesehen. Die waren vom Erstbesitzer als Sonderwunsch angegeben worden.

Oh jeh, wir machen den gesamten Tread kaputt mit unserem Autogebrabbel.
Nu halte ich aber meine Schnüss


----------



## cleiende (11. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder etwas mehr back to topic.

Das habe ich mir 2004 gegönnt:





Das hier 2006:





Und das hier 2008:




Wg Holzschild: Bin morgen unterwegs und der Träger kam Freitag

Passen sogar GTs drauf (@ketterechts: War mal Deines)





Und man kommt fix an den Kofferraum





Insgesamt billiger als ein GMC Van 

So, morgen geht es in die Hüpfburg nach Winterberg.


----------



## hoeckle (11. Oktober 2008)

ist nen chevy kein gmc...  ergo auch kein a-team van...


lustig, wir sind morgen in oberammergau...


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Fett. Da ist mein Sharan VR6 ja ein Waisenknabe mit 10 Ltr Super.
> Und das satte fixe Hochdrehen hat das US-Dickschiff wohl nicht drauf.



hatte feri erwähnt, dass die bikes QUER (natürlich ohne die laufräder abzuehmen, oder den lenker einzuschlagen) reinpassen???

beim hochdrehen kommt es bei diesem kfz eher auf das geräusch an, das es dabei produziert


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

da ja jetzt eh schon alles hier gepostet wurde macht das jetzt eh nix mehr:





Ist ja auch irgendwie für meine GTs...und das Beste: so wie er hier steht nur gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz knapp über 100 ! Da sgrößte Problem wir jetzt noch die 60x60x1 cm starke Bodenplatte mit 4 passenden Löchern zu versehen....ach ja...und Platz im Keller zu finden...

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (16. Oktober 2008)

@peter: Schönes Schild hast du da über dem Hörer hängen
gruß


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ja ich weiß...stammt aus den Zeiten als ich noch ein echter Ölfingerfetischicht war und und das Bikertreffen aus Schlamm und Alkohol bestand....hab ich von nem Kumpel bekommen....wie man so schön sagt "ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl"......

VG
Peter


----------



## hoeckle (16. Oktober 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja ich weiß...stammt aus den Zeiten als ich noch ein echter Ölfingerfetischicht war und und das Bikertreffen aus Schlamm und Alkohol bestand....hab ich von nem Kumpel bekommen....wie man so schön sagt "ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl"......
> 
> ...


 



jaja... jetzt sind wir alt und umweltbewusst....


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Oktober 2008)

Easton CT2 Carbon, 580mm.........für das kleine schwarze






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> ...
> ach ja gibts noch die firma ac????
> 
> ....



das is ne spannende frage. irgendwie sind die kaum präsent - und bis ich grade nochmal auf der Hp war, hätte ich gesagt seit ca 2001 nicht mehr. dennoch tauchten immer wieder neue produkte auf die auf der Hp nicht gelistet waren - dazu die tatsache dass mittlerweile produkte hinzugefügt wurden die als "new for 2005" angepriesen wurden. aber zumindest 2007 noch nicht auf der HP zu sehen waren. 

rundheraus würde ich also mittlerweile sagen - ja - aber sie kümmern sich kaum um ihre HP. 



HimoRoyden schrieb:


> wOw, ein Xizang LE - nie gesehen vorher. Man sind hier geile Bikes unterwegs. ...



xizang le ist das 91er volltitanrad. nachdem das 91er xizang nicht mehr weitzerproduziert wurde, wurde das le aus dem namen gestrichen...


----------



## -lupo- (24. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt Neuheiten im Projekt DHi:





















Bald werde ich dann das fertige Bike vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Oktober 2008)

Eine P-Bone als Ersatz wenn die RS SID WC mal zum Service muss






Ringle H2O


----------



## cleiende (25. Oktober 2008)

Sehr fein, für mich ist die P-Bone ist die schönste Starrgabel für alte Rahmen und dazu noch sauleicht! Ich habe drei davon verbaut.

Deine Hügis haben heute das erste Mal an meinem Zaskar (mit P-Bone) geknattert. Nochmals Dank.


----------



## Kint (25. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Sehr fein, für mich ist die P-Bone ist die schönste Starrgabel für alte Rahmen und dazu noch sauleicht! Ich habe drei davon verbaut.



wo wir grad dabei sind - was wiegt die denn ungefähr ? in angemessenen männerschaftlängen ?


----------



## cleiende (25. Oktober 2008)

die letzte hatte 20 cm (lieber Peter) und wog 870 Gramm.
Aber eine in Deiner Länge zu finden wird schwer, vor Kurzem hatte so ein Holländer eine NOS und mit 26cm in der Bucht, ging um die EUR 75 weg. Ich habe nie mehr als 40 gezahlt.

Ach so: Schaft und Gabel sind verklebt, es gibt da eine Sicherungshülse zwischen den beiden auf der Gabelrückseite. Ohne diese Hülse würde ich die Gabel nie kaufen. 
Sobald die Gabel erwärmt wird (Pulvern!) wird die Klebeverbindung u.U. geschwächt. Daher auf die Hülse achten, die warnt Dich zumindest vor dem rapiden Zahnausfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (25. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> die letzte hatte 20 cm (lieber Peter) und wog 870 Gramm.
> Aber eine in Deiner Länge zu finden wird schwer, vor Kurzem hatte so ein Holländer eine NOS und mit 26cm in der Bucht, ging um die EUR 75 weg. Ich habe nie mehr als 40 gezahlt.
> 
> Ach so: Schaft und Gabel sind verklebt, es gibt da eine Sicherungshülse zwischen den beiden auf der Gabelrückseite. Ohne diese Hülse würde ich die Gabel nie kaufen.
> Sobald die Gabel erwärmt wird (Pulvern!) wird die Klebeverbindung u.U. geschwächt. Daher auf die Hülse achten, die warnt Dich zumindest vor dem rapiden Zahnausfall.



hast recht 26 cm bräuchte ich wenn schon- und das andere, die verklebung, klingt auch nicht gut... insofern beruhigt mich auch das gewicht etwas, das bekommste auch mit ner halbwegs anständigen stahlgabel hin... zb ner bologna lite. wieder mal rechtzeitig unheil abgewendet..... gut.. 

EDIT - EEK - gerade nochmal nachgewogen wiel ichs jetzt genau wissen wollte - die schöne aus bologna wiegt in der 93er ausführung mit 22cm schaft gerade mal 856 gramm... hach.. gt is doch besser als c-dale wieder mal der tag gerettet..


----------



## cleiende (25. Oktober 2008)

Nee, nicht gerettet. Habe Beides Im Einsatz. Die Dale ist DEUTLICHST direkter.


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nee, nicht gerettet. Habe Beides Im Einsatz. Die Dale ist DEUTLICHST direkter.



was man natürlich nur beim fahren merkt...   na vielleicht läuft mir mal eine für günstiger übern weg dann kann ich mal selbst testen....


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Sehr fein, für mich ist die P-Bone ist die schönste Starrgabel für alte Rahmen und dazu noch sauleicht! Ich habe drei davon verbaut.
> 
> Deine Hügis haben heute das erste Mal an meinem Zaskar (mit P-Bone) geknattert. Nochmals Dank.





Gern geschehen.  Mit dem Erlös hab ich mir die Naben auf dem folgenden Foto gegönnt.


----------



## gtbiker (26. Oktober 2008)

Zwar nicht heute gegönnt, aber egal. STX (RC) State of the Art für mein Tempest 














Gruß gtbiker


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2008)

ich hab mir viele sachen gegönnt. hab ja gesagt rts wird leicht...9.1 kilo oder so


----------



## Kint (14. November 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hab mir viele sachen gegönnt. hab ja gesagt rts wird leicht...9.1 kilo oder so



sind das die pauls thumbies schellen ?


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2008)

sieht "schwer" danach aus

bekomme nächste wochen meine felgen. wenn mein händler schnell einspeicht kann ich wohl gegen ende november hier mein rts präsentieren.

aktueller stand ist bei 9.1 kilo....was jatzt lockt dürfte wohl klar sein aber ich werds den winter über erstmal so fahren


----------



## divergent! (17. November 2008)

heut kam meine kassette in 12-27 aus uk an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. November 2008)

nicht heut gegönnt aber heut angekommen:
91er fliflop mit gt alu lenker gleichen baujahrs, plus ein satz panaracer fattrax in 2,2 in noch gut fahrbar. zusammen 16,50 plus versand...  mal sehn ob die reifen generell fahrbar sind und überhaupt in den rahmen passen...


----------



## oldman (17. November 2008)

der Kampf gegen Bauxit geht weiter, jetzt habe ich em Psyclone auch noch einen Stahllenker gegönnt.
Es ist ein Surly Torsion Bar geworden...


----------



## versus (17. November 2008)

bei mir gab es noch was weisses für das xcr:





damit kommen die hässlichen und ergonomisch katastrophalen 9.0 halfpipe in schicken lx-graublau endlich weg.


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2008)

Meine RennFresse hat endlich das passende Vorderrad mit der White Nabe zur Excentric hinten bekommen.


----------



## versus (18. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


>



sehr hübsch


----------



## Kint (18. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> der Kampf gegen Bauxit geht weiter, jetzt habe ich em Psyclone auch noch einen Stahllenker gegönnt.
> Es ist ein Surly Torsion Bar geworden...



satt. wusste gar nicht das es sowas noch gibt und hab mich aus interesse am gewicht mal informiert und bin dabei auf diese schöne beschreibung gestossen :

It might last forever, but the singlespeed monster freaks at Surly seemed to have the average 450lb recently discharged psychopathic fixed gear flat bar fanatic in mind when they came up with this bar. We'd say steel's a great bar material for soaking up bumps, but statistics show we've already exceeded the attention span of the target consumer who buys this bar, so we'll just remind you steel doesn't break--even when used to pry open a front door or bash in a car window. Enjoy!

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=45889&cat=24&brand=245


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (18. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> satt. wusste gar nicht das es sowas noch gibt und hab mich aus interesse am gewicht mal informiert und bin dabei auf diese schöne beschreibung gestossen :
> 
> It might last forever, but the singlespeed monster freaks at Surly seemed to have the average 450lb recently discharged psychopathic fixed gear flat bar fanatic in mind when they came up with this bar. We'd say steel's a great bar material for soaking up bumps, but statistics show we've already exceeded the attention span of the target consumer who buys this bar, so we'll just remind you steel doesn't break--even when used to pry open a front door or bash in a car window. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=45889&cat=24&brand=245



ja, es fehlen dann nur noch diese kleinen "car scratchers" an den Lenkerenden... Aber, so oft wie ich Bodenproben nehme, hatte ich dann doch Bedenken - nicht dass ich mir so was dann selber irgenwo reinramme


----------



## Kint (18. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ja, es fehlen dann nur noch diese kleinen "car scratchers" an den Lenkerenden... Aber, so oft wie ich Bodenproben nehme, hatte ich dann doch Bedenken - nicht dass ich mir so was dann selber irgenwo reinramme



jemand bei den sispern hatte da ne lustige idee. die dicken wachsmalkreiden für kleinkinder dürften da auch reinpassen - sowas :






http://siebenschoen-berlin.com/bastelmaterial/alles-zum-malen/wachsmalkreide-8


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2008)

Die rot umrandeten


----------



## tofu1000 (18. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jemand bei den sispern hatte da ne lustige idee. die dicken wachsmalkreiden für kleinkinder dürften da auch reinpassen -



Eine unheimlich geile Idee!!


----------



## oldman (20. November 2008)

fuer mich zum Wiegenfest fuer beinahe lau (knapp 6 Pfuender):


----------



## cleiende (20. November 2008)

"Ride in style" alter Mann!


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2008)

Endlich ist sie da! 





Schon schick - gleich recht wenn sie denn mal die Farben hat, die mir vorschweben... Apropos: Hat jemand von euch zufällig eine produktive Idee, wie ich die wahrscheinlich festkorrodierte Stahlschraube aus dem Stern entfernt bekomme, ohne mir die Kurbel anschließend an die Wand hängen zu können?


----------



## versus (21. November 2008)

hmmmm... eine feine ib !

welche schraube meinst du denn?


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2008)

probier mal immer und immer wieder wd40 drauf.

irgendwann müsste sie sich lösen


----------



## Kint (21. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hmmmm... eine feine ib !
> 
> welche schraube meinst du denn?



guten morgen. 
ich denke die sicherungschraube für den spider in dem kurbelarm ist gemeint wenn es denn solch eine gibt. in dem fall kann eine kenntnis des volumenänderungskoeffizienten klein gamma von vorteil sein. bei genauerer betrachtung reicht eigentlich das verhältnis der beiden gammas - das ~ 2:1 zugunsten des aluminiums steht, wenn ich mich recht an werkstofftechnik 1 erinnere. sanftes erwärmen sollte also auch zur leichteren Lösbarkeit der schraube beitragen... und mehrtägiges wässern in kriechöl ist wie bereits geraten wurde auch hilfreich. wobei mehrtägig das schlagwort ist wie ich öfters selbst an anderer stelle rausfinden durfte.

edit : und achte drauf ob der stern wenn er denn abnehmbar ist nicht evtl noch verklebt oder anderweitig befestigt wurde, nicht dass du ihn hinterher nicht mehr richtig fixiert bekommst wie es wohl bei cooks der fall ist ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (21. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hmmmm... eine feine ib !
> 
> welche schraube meinst du denn?





Kint schrieb:


> ich denke die sicherungschraube für den spider in dem kurbelarm ist gemeint wenn es denn solch eine gibt.



Ja! Genau die ist es! Hab mich leider etwas unschlüssig ausgedrückt...




Kint schrieb:


> in dem fall kann eine kenntnis des volumenänderungskoeffizienten klein gamma von vorteil sein. bei genauerer betrachtung reicht eigentlich das verhältnis der beiden gammas - das ~ 2:1 zugunsten des aluminiums steht, wenn ich mich recht an werkstofftechnik 1 erinnere. sanftes erwärmen sollte also auch zur leichteren Lösbarkeit der schraube beitragen...



Ich bin zwar alles andere als ein Ass was Physik oder Werkstoffkunde betrifft, aber mir macht in diesem Zusammenhang die Längenausdehnung der Schraube in Bezug auf das Alugewinde etwas Sorgen.



Kint schrieb:


> und mehrtägiges wässern in kriechöl ist wie bereits geraten wurde auch hilfreich. wobei mehrtägig das schlagwort ist wie ich öfters selbst an anderer stelle rausfinden durfte.



Diese Möglichkeit werde ich als erstes in Betracht ziehen und die Kurbel bis nächste Woche erstmal in WD40 "ersäufen". Falls diese Methode nicht hilft, kommt sie in den Ofen. 



Kint schrieb:


> edit : und achte drauf ob der stern wenn er denn abnehmbar ist nicht evtl noch verklebt oder anderweitig befestigt wurde, nicht dass du ihn hinterher nicht mehr richtig fixiert bekommst wie es wohl bei cooks der fall ist ??



Leider sind Informationen zu der Kurbel recht rar bzw. hab ich noch nicht viel darüber gefunden. Und ich denke, falls sie tatsächlich verklebt ist, lässt sie sich auch wieder kleben. (Meine Kooka war auch geklebt - aber der Kleber hatte seine Funktion im Laufe der Jahre inzwischen gänzlich verloren.)

Danke für die Tipps, Jungs!  Für andere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich weiterhin offen. Und sorry fürs Faden missbrauchen...


----------



## Kruko (21. November 2008)

Wenn WD 40 nicht hilft, kannst Du es auch mit Cola oder Bremsflüssigkeit versuchen


----------



## oldman (21. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn WD 40 nicht hilft, kannst Du es auch mit Cola oder Bremsflüssigkeit versuchen



zusaetzlich, punktuell, einen Werkstattfoen dranhalten, der weicht jeglichen Knaster auf


----------



## Kint (21. November 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> aber mir macht in diesem Zusammenhang die Längenausdehnung der Schraube in Bezug auf das Alugewinde etwas Sorgen.
> 
> Falls diese Methode nicht hilft, kommt sie in den Ofen.
> ...


bitte nicht in den backofen - ist doch kein streuselkuchen.... fön oder werkstattfön reicht allemal. von mutti den power lüfter borgen und mal 5 minuten draufhalten. 
kurz gesagt alu dehnt sich zweimal so viel wie stahl bei gleicher temperatur - also auch das gewinde. wobei die längen und die volumendehnung unterschiedlich ist. grade nochmals nachgeschlagen ist die ausdehnung aber eher gering - 0,2 mm bei einem alu stab von 1m länge und ner änderung von 10°. also sollte keine gefahr fürs gewinde bestehen... ( titan 0,1 mm ) --überndaumen--> [0,1 / 100 ( bei 1 cm länge )] *4  (bei 40°  änderung) = 0,004mm...

grade nochmals nachgeschlagen - die 94er hat keine angaben dazu die 95er und 96er hat "presspassung spider kurbelarm  für geräuschlose kraftübertragung"  das könnte zum problem werden je nachdem wie genau die das mit den passungen genommen haben. warum soll der spider überhaupt ab ? andere farbe ?


----------



## tofu1000 (21. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> längen volumendehnung ausdehnung aber eher gering - 0,2 mm bei einem alu stab von 1m länge und ner änderung von 10°.( titan 0,1 mm )[0,1 / 100 ( bei 1 cm länge )] *4  (bei 40°  änderung



 W-O-W! Mein Respekt und nochmals vielen Dank - ich werde über die nächsten Versuche berichten.



Kint schrieb:


> die 94er hat keine angaben dazu die 95er und 96er hat "presspassung spider kurbelarm  für geräuschlose kraftübertragung"  das könnte zum problem werden je nachdem wie genau die das mit den passungen genommen haben. warum soll der spider überhaupt ab ? andere farbe ?



Hmm, Presspassung klingt nicht soo gut - aber ich denke, ich werde es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. 
Ja, die Kurbel soll ein wenig individueller werden - sie ist nicht mehr ganz so ansehnlich. Ich hoffe es wird funktionieren, wie ich es mir vorstelle.


----------



## Kint (21. November 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hmm, Presspassung klingt nicht soo gut - aber ich denke, ich werde es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.
> Ja, die Kurbel soll ein wenig individueller werden - sie ist nicht mehr ganz so ansehnlich. Ich hoffe es wird funktionieren, wie ich es mir vorstelle.



alternativ komplett reinschmeissen ins bad und dann eine seite wieder polieren. wobei 2tone natürlich damn sexy is... ich werde bei gelegenheit mal meinen galvanotechniker fragen was es da für möglichkeiten gibt. bei batik gehts ja auch...


----------



## Kruko (21. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> bitte nicht in den backofen - ist doch kein streuselkuchen.... fön oder werkstattfön reicht allemal. von mutti den power lüfter borgen und mal 5 minuten draufhalten.
> kurz gesagt alu dehnt sich zweimal so viel wie stahl bei gleicher temperatur - also auch das gewinde. wobei die längen und die volumendehnung unterschiedlich ist. grade nochmals nachgeschlagen ist die ausdehnung aber eher gering - 0,2 mm bei einem alu stab von 1m länge und ner änderung von 10°. also sollte keine gefahr fürs gewinde bestehen... ( titan 0,1 mm ) --überndaumen--> [0,1 / 100 ( bei 1 cm länge )] *4  (bei 40°  änderung) = 0,004mm...





Hast Du das im Taschenbuch nachgeschlagen??

Oder anders gefragt: Hast Du gedubbelt??


----------



## Kint (21. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> kurz gesagt alu dehnt sich zweimal so viel wie stahl bei gleicher temperatur - also auch das gewinde. wobei die längen und die volumendehnung unterschiedlich ist. grade nochmals nachgeschlagen ist die ausdehnung aber eher gering - 0,2 mm bei einem alu stab von 1m länge und ner änderung von 10°. also sollte keine gefahr fürs gewinde bestehen... ( titan 0,1 mm ) --überndaumen--> [0,1 / 100 ( bei 1 cm länge )] *4  (bei 40°  änderung) = 0,004mm...



sich selbst zitieren is ja unfein aber : s.o. 2-1 wusste ich noch - für den rest gibts den kuchling :

http://www.amazon.de/Taschenbuch-Physik-Horst-Kuchling/dp/3446217606

unsere FORMELSAMMLUNg in physik. zarte 708 seiten schwer. was war ich froh als ich das ding ins regal stellen durfte...


----------



## planetsmasher (21. November 2008)

gegönnt ist wohl leicht übertrieben. ich hab halt so ein schei$$ding gebraucht. gerade inner bucht geschossen und auch gleich bezahlt.
ein alter (ich weiss nicht mal welches modell - daran erkennt man die verzweiflung) sachs umwerfer top swing, dual pull in 34,9 Klemmung. sind verflucht rar die kleinen ********r. aber immerhin war er jetzt nicht sooo teuer. 25 Euronen ist mir die fahrtauglichkeit meines baby allemal wert.

p.s. wenn das ding jetzt auch nicht passt schmeiss ich den ganzen ami-krempel runter vom rad und wünsch mir zu weihnachten ne komplette xtr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (22. November 2008)

Ne anständige Gabel für lau  und nen Hope Headset.Natürlich gleich eingebaut..sweeet







HILFE: Nichts zum polieren!!! 

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## versus (22. November 2008)

glückwunsch. wo gibts denn solche gabeln für lau ?


----------



## SpeedyR (22. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> glückwunsch. wo gibts denn solche gabeln für lau ?



Im Bikemarkt.300euro .Eine neue 08er Team mit Vorbau .Nicht überlegt.Einfach zugeschlagen.OVP um die 650

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2008)

Sie sind da
oldman bezeichnete dieses Material einst treffend als 'Didan'


----------



## kingmoe (24. November 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt.300euro .Eine neue 08er Team mit Vorbau .Nicht überlegt.Einfach zugeschlagen.OVP um die 650
> 
> Grüsse Rafael



Schnapper-Preis, ohne Frage - aber "für lau" weckte dann doch andere Assoziationen, heißt zumindest bei uns: umsonst.


----------



## versus (24. November 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schnapper-Preis, ohne Frage - aber "für lau" weckte dann doch andere Assoziationen, heißt zumindest bei uns: umsonst.



bei uns auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (24. November 2008)

also in unserem teil frankens eigentlich auch - aber für coburger braucht man sogar als nürnberger nen simultan-dolmetscher


----------



## santacruza (26. November 2008)

brooks sattel...bisschen oldschool aber schöne farbe:



immerhin mit titanstreben, passend zur dämpferschwinge


----------



## tofu1000 (30. November 2008)

Hier weitere News zur Turbine IB:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368483


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Dezember 2008)

Kam heute, eher überraschend an (ich hatte den Schnäppchenkauf schon fast vergessen...):



Irgendwie mehren sich bei mir langsam polierte Teile - irgendwann brauch ich noch was zum dranschrauben... 

Und hierfür kam ein schickes Kettenblatt:


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Dezember 2008)

DHi Stuff aus UK 






Ps: Die Saint ist in echt rabenschwarz (aufm Photo verfärbt)

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Dezember 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ps: Die Saint ist in echt rabenschwarz (aufm Photo verfärbt)


Aber das "Plastikding" ist mir irgendwie nicht so sympathisch, dafür die Stütze nebst Sitzgelegenheit umso mehr...


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Dezember 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wie das ganze angebaut aussieht.Meine Kettenfühung ist mit dem Bash ohne weiteres eh ned fahrbar.

Die Stütze gibts bei CRC (ca 47 euro,218gramm ungekürzt 31,6mm).Man kann sie mit Ibeam oder normal fahren (Adapter dabei)

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## cleiende (9. Dezember 2008)

In den letzten 5 Tagen hat es richtig geschnackelt.

"Summ summ summ, Bienchen summ herum"





Jetzt suche ich noch eine adäquate rote Vorderradnabe. Hat einer von Euch evtl eine rote Hadley über? 

Auch an der Kurbelfront hat sich etwas getan...





Exakt der Zustand den ich liebe, ich fahre die Sachen ja auch, da ärgere ich mich nicht mehr über die Kratzer.
Da wird die gut alte Suntour XC Pro wohl erstmal ein Sabbatjahr machen müssen.

Aber der Klopper war dieses Konvolut.





Da hängen noch die original Scott Matthauser Bremsbeläge dran.

Dem muss die HS22 Raceline am violetten Zaskar weichen, auch wenn ich die seit 1996 an dem Rad habe. Die macht dann das Sabbatjahr mit der o.g. Suntour Kurbel.

Hach, ich freu mich.


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2008)

das sind aber hübsche spielsachen


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Jetzt suche ich noch eine adäquate rote Vorderradnabe. Hat einer von Euch evtl eine rote Hadley über?
> 
> Da hängen noch die original Scott Matthauser Bremsbeläge dran.



1. höhö... -nein. allerdings hat jemand vor ca 3/4 jahr die (konkurs ?)masse von bees bei ebay verkauft die dürften also in ca 5 monaten im classic basar auftauchen... allerdings nicht diese erste generation. ich kann mal schauen ob ich da noch infos zu finde wenns auch interessant ist. 

2. das war auch mein erster gedanke - ich scroll übers bild und leg mir in gedanken schon zurecht "sogar mit matthauser pads noch dran - reschpekt..." nur um dann selbiges unterm bild zulesen.... die ac booster sind aber auch schööönnn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> 2. das war auch mein erster gedanke - ich scroll übers bild und leg mir in gedanken schon zurecht "sogar mit matthauser pads noch dran - reschpekt..." nur um dann selbiges unterm bild zulesen.... die ac booster sind aber auch schööönnn...



Die Matthauser kommen da vermutlich rasch runter, die sind mindestens 10 Jahre alt und dementsprechend ausgehärtet. Auch wenn es ketzerisch ist, dann eher noch ne Cartridge Lösung oder Kool-Stop. Ich will ja auchmal zum Stehen kommen.


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Die Matthauser kommen da vermutlich rasch runter, die sind mindestens 10 Jahre alt und dementsprechend ausgehärtet. Auch wenn es ketzerisch ist, dann eher noch ne Cartridge Lösung oder Kool-Stop. Ich will ja auchmal zum Stehen kommen.



verkaufen. vom erlös bekommste für die nächsten jahre koolstops.


----------



## kingmoe (9. Dezember 2008)

Christoph, muss es time correct sein?! Sonst schreibe Bees doch mal an, ob die auch noch rote Non-Disc-Naben für vorne haben. Die sind ja nun nicht wirkich teuer. Und das rot triffst du dann wohl am besten, Ringlé, AC etc. passt z.B nicht wirklich ;-)

http://www.bees-bike.de/shop/


----------



## divergent! (9. Dezember 2008)

heute kamen 2 neue kettenblätter ( 29-42 ) fürs rts.

der angriff auf sub 8,9 kilo ist gestartet


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Christoph, muss es time correct sein?! Sonst schreibe Bees doch mal an, ob die auch noch rote Non-Disc-Naben für vorne haben. Die sind ja nun nicht wirkich teuer. Und das rot triffst du dann wohl am besten, Ringlé, AC etc. passt z.B nicht wirklich ;-)
> 
> http://www.bees-bike.de/shop/



ich glaub die seite wird nicht mehr gepflegt...


----------



## kingmoe (9. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich glaub die seite wird nicht mehr gepflegt...



Jep, sieht ganz so aus. Ich würde da aber trotzdem ´ne Mail absetzen. Kost ja nix - und evtl. ist ja noch was von "Reste Verticken" über?!


----------



## SpeedyR (11. Dezember 2008)

Zwar vor ner Weile...Laufräder fürs DHi






und heute ein Solo Air kit für DHi 'Boxxer






Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir ein zaskar fürs zakar gegönnt....

mehr hier..:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5391024#post5391024


----------



## kloetenkoem (14. Dezember 2008)

LTS 2 Renovierung:

XTRs für die Kette,
Maguras für die Räder
und ein irre innovative Schutz-Lösung für den Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2008)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> LTS 2 Renovierung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 151668



Kannste mir die genaue Bezeichnung der Kurbel nennen?


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kannste mir die genaue Bezeichnung der Kurbel nennen?




Entweder eine XT M-739 oder LX M569. Sehen beide gleich aus.


----------



## kloetenkoem (14. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kannste mir die genaue Bezeichnung der Kurbel nennen?


moin,
klar: das ist die deore LX, (gem. der Shimano Liste eine FC-M563-IG) - die original-Erstausstattung, zumindest bei meinem LTS 2 ex 1996


----------



## kloetenkoem (14. Dezember 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Entweder eine XT M-739 oder LX M569. Sehen beide gleich aus.



Yep, sorry Du hast recht. Es ist die LX M 569 (habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut). Liste und echtes Leben sind zwei verschiedene Dinge (whoops). Bleibt mir die Frage: wann habe ich mir das LTS gekauft....


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2008)

kaum zu sehen, aber mit grossem effekt! die fox im lightning ist von float 80 *R* zu float 80 *RLT* mutiert.

hier das *L*:




da das *T*:


----------



## SpeedyR (15. Dezember 2008)

So langsam wird die Kiste komplett






Grüsse Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Dezember 2008)

Wo kommen die Bremsen ran, ans Sanction? Hab sie auch dran


----------



## alf2 (15. Dezember 2008)

Mein Sanction hat die mittlerweile auch hinten und vorne dran!
Die beste Bremse, die ich bisher probiert habe!

Welche Felgen hast du den beim Laufradsatz verbaut?


----------



## SpeedyR (15. Dezember 2008)

Die Saint ist fürs DHi

Am Sanction bleibt vorerst meine "alte" 4 Kolben XT.Ist mittlerweile das 3te Radl wo sie rangebaut is...aber in ferner Zukunft wer weis wer weis...

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Syborg (15. Dezember 2008)

War heute beim Zoll. Die Judy Race NOS kommt an mein schwarz/rotes LTS


----------



## oliversen (16. Dezember 2008)

Endlich Zuhause....









ok, nicht alles Bike-Stuff aber alles andere ist auch geil.

oliversen


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> War heute beim Zoll. Die Judy Race NOS kommt an mein schwarz/rotes LTS
> 
> das wird sicher geil
> sehr gute gabel !


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


>



     

gerade für die duke würde ich einiges geben! die suche ich seit langem für mein





falls dich ein sinneswandel überkommt, sie nicht passt, oder du einfach eine vorweihnachtlich gute tat tun willst: PM


----------



## hoeckle (16. Dezember 2008)

@liversen



und das soooo kurz vor weihnachten, ach nee, für dich wars das ja schon....



@volker

siehste, er sträubt sich zurecht. will einfach nicht raus, aus dem warmen haus....


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Dezember 2008)

@oliversen
(stimme franz beckenbauer) yoa ist denn schon weihnachten?

hoooly cow


----------



## hoeckle (16. Dezember 2008)

tja, eben noch die klappe aufgerissen und nun das....
























jinglebells, jinglebells....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (16. Dezember 2008)

nicht direkt für meine gts - eher für mich wenn ich drauf sitze!









und sie passen 

...und NOS (Nix Old Schweiss)


----------



## MrProd (16. Dezember 2008)

Bin zwar immernoch weit in den 10kg drinn beim Zaskar, aber ich wollte die Eggbeater einfach mal austesten


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2008)

heute vom polieren abgeholt, und gleich mal blätter drangemacht. jetzt brauch ich nur noch mein innenlager und mein rts wandert auf knappe 8800gr


----------



## gremlino (17. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> heute vom polieren abgeholt, und gleich mal blätter drangemacht. jetzt brauch ich nur noch mein innenlager und mein rts wandert auf knappe 8800gr



Krasser Wert für ein RTS.  Dezente Frage, wenn die Gewichte so beim RTS nach unten gehen, in welche Dimension schießt denn der Preis nach oben? wenn man überhaupt nach Preisen fragen darf?


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2008)

ach glaub ist nicht viel teurer als ein normales mtb.hab jetzt mal grob überschlagen und bin bei etwa 2500 gelandet +-

also für das gewicht und die individualität sicher ok.

hoffe die woche noch die fehlenden teile zu bekommen dann bin ich fertig. rad ist dann zu 70% 90er jahre der rest aktuelle technik...also doch noch etwas retro


----------



## gremlino (17. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> also für das gewicht und die individualität sicher ok.



das stimmt  hätte ich mehr gedacht


----------



## salzbrezel (18. Dezember 2008)

@divergent

Besonders bescheuert fand ich die Reaktion auf das RTS im Leichtbauforum. Erst schreien sie rum, dass immer nur alle Scott Scale/Spark, Simplon Razorblade und No Saint Ari fahren und alles gleich aussieht, dann zeigt mal einer was Besonderes und die selbsternannte Stylopolizei meckert.


----------



## santacruza (18. Dezember 2008)

die können halt meistens doch nur sich neuen kram zusammenkaufen, der ihnen von der bike vorgekaut ist....1 2 einheitsbrei


----------



## Kint (18. Dezember 2008)

wobei ich zart anmerken darf dass mir ein rts-x(ohneteam) für den preis auch ähm, komisch vorkommt... aber wir sind ja tolerant hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (18. Dezember 2008)

ich sag nur rosarote brille


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wobei ich zart anmerken darf dass mir ein rts-x(ohneteam) für den preis auch ähm, komisch vorkommt... aber wir sind ja tolerant hier...




ach jetzt kommt wieder einer dieser zweifler. als ich gesagt hab ich bring ein rts auf sub 9,5 wurde hier schon gezweifelt und viel bla und blubb gelassen.den beweis mit 9.1 kilo siehst du bei light-bikes in der gallerie. aktuell ist es bei 9 kilo nach kleineren umbauten. wenn mein innenlager nach weihnachten kommt lande ich bei 8,8. da alle teile ausgewogen sind kann ich dir gerne sowas als excel tabelle senden wenn dus nicht glaubst.

und dann kommst du und willst mir sagen ich hab nicht soviel geld ausgegeben und es ist alles anders...ein glück daß solche leute wie du über die finanziellen dinge solcher projekte immer genau bescheid wissen.

aber ich kann dir gerne noch ne extra excel tabelle erstellen und schreib dir die preise dazu die ich bezahlt hab damit solche spezialisten wie du es auch glauben

@salzbretzel:

ja ich würde auch kotzen wenn ich mir für das 3-fache nen tollen plasterenner zusammenbaue und dann kommt einer mit so ner alten möhre und ist 1 kilo leichter ( mindestens ). porschefahrer schauen ja auch doof wenn sowas wie hier passiert

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Grc2gqo0I

mhhuuuaaaaa


----------



## planetsmasher (18. Dezember 2008)

welch ungewöhnlich rauher ton in dieser sonst so familiären atmosphäre. 
mach dich mal locker. ist doch bald weihnachten. und völlig humorfreies rumgepöbel ist in den spezialistenforen besser aufgehoben.
ich kann mir auch beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass irgendjemand hier dich angreifen oder deine leistung schmälern wollte.



p.s. sub 9 für ein rts ist sicherlich aller ehren wert. nur das warum erschliesst sich mir noch nicht. 
p.p.s ich geh jetzt in den keller und guck wie ich das orangene monster meiner lieben auf sub sagen wir mal 14 bringe. die federungstechnik dürfte genauso effektiv wie am rts sein. sogar ganz ohne pedalrückschlag


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> welch ungewöhnlich rauher ton in dieser sonst so familiären atmosphäre.
> mach dich mal locker. ist doch bald weihnachten. und völlig humorfreies rumgepöbel ist in den spezialistenforen besser aufgehoben.
> ich kann mir auch beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass irgendjemand hier dich angreifen oder deine leistung schmälern wollte.
> 
> ...





hab ich schon erwähnt daß ich weihnachten hasse...aber egal. und warum ich das mache mit sub 9 ......ist doch einfach es macht ja sonst keiner und räder haben für mich was mit individualität zu tun. und da ich aktuell keinen rahmen auf den markt finde der mir gefällt und ich diesen oldie einfach cool finde musste beides wohl ne dumme kombi werden.

ps:und zum pedalrückschlag muss ich sagen, er ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ich komm damit prima klar.

pps: falls du teile für sub 14 brauchst sag bescheid


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds ok, wenn Du Dir einen individuellen Leichtbau Racer gebaut hast, Sieht sogar sehr schick aus. 
Und nehm doch die Bemerkungen nicht so ernst, hier haben wir alle ne Macke. Die einen wollen leicht, die anderen original, der eine alt, für einen zählt nur NOS, usw..
Hauptsache Dir gefällts.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde dasRTS auch Klasse! Wenn man sich in so ein Rad mal verguckt hat, dann ist das halt so. Ich weiss, wovon ich rede:



Gekauft für GBP 12,00,-
Versand(nach laaaangem Ringen) : GBP 60,00,-
Teile: Wird nicht verraten!




Wenn ichs verkaufen würde, bekomme ich nicht annähernd das, was es MIR Wert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2008)

@divergent: immer ganz nett bleiben! 
ich denke was kint meint - und da steht er garantiert nicht allein - ist dass man nur sehr schwer nachvollziehen kann, dass man so viel geld in einen rahmen mit fragwürdiger federungsperformance steckt! ich denke doe meisten sassen schon einmal auf einem rts (zumindest kann ich das von mir behaupten) und ich habe nach wenigen minuten beschlossen, dass ich dann garantiert lieber hardtail fahre.
wenn es dir spass macht ist das doch prima, aber zweifel müssen dann schon geäussert werden dürfen...


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke, GT-Sassy hat das schon ganz gut zusammengefasst - jeder nach seiner Fasson. Und Kint meinte es sicher nicht böse - denke ich. Halt die lose, unterkühlte norddeutsche Zunge...  Außerdem bauen wir die Räder ja in erster Linie für uns selbst. Und auch ich finds etwas "strange", aber gut!  
Hab mir übrigens auch was leichtes fürs Altplastik gegönnt:




PS: Bitte behaltet den freundlichen Ton hier bei, ansonsten würde mir hier schwer was fehlen...


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @divergent: immer ganz nett bleiben!
> ich denke was kint meint - und da steht er garantiert nicht allein - ist dass man nur sehr schwer nachvollziehen kann, dass man so viel geld in einen rahmen mit fragwürdiger federungsperformance steckt! ich denke doe meisten sassen schon einmal auf einem rts (zumindest kann ich das von mir behaupten) und ich habe nach wenigen minuten beschlossen, dass ich dann garantiert lieber hardtail fahre.
> wenn es dir spass macht ist das doch prima, aber zweifel müssen dann schon geäussert werden dürfen...





na jut sorry kint....interaktiv bieranstoß

hatte auch so nebenbei erst ans zaskar gedachtaber ich war mir da so unschlüssig. und so hab ich jetzt ein hardtail mit etwas federweg..hihih

da ich aber eh noch ein 2. mtb brauch...so mit disc und richtigen federweg  wirds mal noch ein lts geben. mit disc und ner richtigen gabel...hust....aber auch da werd ich sehen was gewichtsmäßig machbar ist. unter 10 müssen es werden.

an die lts piloten wieviel federweg hat eigentlich das normale lts ( müssten doch so 8-10cm sein oder?)

dann wär ich glücklich weil auch in dem segment will ich einfach nix finden was mir gefällt

@tofu: das tune gold kommt aber recht kupferfarben rüber oder täuscht das...sieht cool aus


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> @tofu: das tune gold kommt aber recht kupferfarben rüber oder täuscht das...sieht cool aus


Das ist kein gold, sondern m.E. PORNÖSES Elox-orange!


----------



## planetsmasher (18. Dezember 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> jeder nach seiner Fasson.
> 
> PS: Bitte behaltet den freundlichen Ton hier bei, ansonsten würde mir hier schwer was fehlen...


 
WORD!


----------



## Kint (18. Dezember 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das ist kein gold, sondern m.E. PORNÖSES Elox-orange!



königlich mango betitelt. 



divergent! schrieb:


> ach jetzt kommt wieder einer dieser zweifler.



mach dich locker kollege du scheinst mir ein bisschen hyperaktiv zu sein.

ich sagte:


Kint schrieb:


> wobei ich zart anmerken darf dass mir ein rts-x(ohneteam) für den preis auch ähm, komisch vorkommt... aber wir sind ja tolerant hier...



ich habe nicht in zweifel gezogen dass dein rts soviel wiegt. ich hab auch nie in zweifel gezogen dass es soviel gekostet hat. ich habe mich evtl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt: 
*ICH halte es für krank in einen x beliebigen aluTAIWAN rahmen so viel geld reinzustecken wenn ich dafür auch den kultigeren udn besser geeigneten USA rahmen nehmen kann.* evtl war das politisch besser gesprochen.  wenn ich den fokus auf 1. leichtbau, 2. dadurch hochpreisig setze dann nehm ich gleich den leichteren 6061 rahmen. da wir hier im forum aber tolerant sind aber bitte jeder nach seiner fasson. dann eben ein taiwan rts wahrscheinlich wegen der farbe. thats all.  und warum willst du ein zaskar - ein backwoods (hey das hat wahrscheinlich der gleiche schweisser gerbutzelt der auch dein rts gebraten hat ) tuts doch auch.... 

zudem - hab ich dir auf deine fragen zum rts immer höflich und umfassend geantwortet und das hier ist jetzt der einzige dank... 

im ürbigen hättest du dir diesen thread und diesen thread   sparen können wenn du einmal nach rts gesucht hättest dann wäre dir wahrscheinlich ein recht umfassendes post von mir zum rts  in die hände gefallen wo all deine fragen drin beantwortet werden.

also ganz entspannt, ganz gelockert jetzt interaktiv bier. ups alle dann wodka...

ein nettes bike bei dem ich wenn ich müsste einzig den rahmen (generell rts und speziell taiwan) bemängeln würde...  und gerade ich mag unkonventionelle aufbauten. 

udn deine frage zum LTS:
in der urform also die allerersten lts - die hatten mit dem fox luftdämpfer so um die 7cm. das steigerte sich dann etwas mit den rockshox stahlfederdämpfer, udn die letzte generation mit den trunion dämpfern konntest du zwischen 8cm und 12,5cm traveln. und im gegensatz zu den Rts sind LTS uneingeschränkt farhrbar.

gruß einer der 





divergent! schrieb:


> spezialisten wie du


----------



## planetsmasher (18. Dezember 2008)

so isser der Kint:
wird angemacht, rechtfertigt sich noch (obwohl überhaupt nicht notwendig) UND gibt die gewünschte Auskunft!
zu gut für diese Welt.


----------



## divergent! (19. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> also ganz entspannt, ganz gelockert jetzt interaktiv bier. ups alle dann wodka...
> 
> 
> udn deine frage zum LTS:
> ...




ach wodka nööö da hab ich ganz schlechte erfahrung mit...da bin ich geheilt von

also muss ich beim lts wohl nach was neuern ausschau halten...nur in 16" liegen diese teile leider nicht rum wie sand am meer.

hat aber eh bis mind. mitte/ende nächstes jahr zeit.und wegen gewicht vom orig. trs und taiwan modell....

ich hatte einen team rts in 14,5 zoll der wog genauso viel wie meine japan variante in 16" ( hauptrahmen ). den hinterbau hab ich dann ja untereinander getauscht. also da ist nix mit leichter.


----------



## santacruza (19. Dezember 2008)

ich mags rts WEIL es ein vermeindlich weniger kultiger taiwan rahmen ist...kultig (dehnbar bei einer kultfirma wie gt ) macht ja irgendwie jeder!das rts wird somit in den leichtestes rts ever kult erhoben  end of story
kurz off topic zum gezeigten youtube video...ich halte es für nen fake...der golf geht im vergleich zum porsche ab wie ein veyron....???? zweifle stark daran, dass der turbo wirklich gas gegeben hat ( ich hatte öfter die freude mal dem 911er t die sporen zu geben,da bricht schon ein inferno aus dem kofferraum... der golf kann nicht so abartig schnell sein)
ehrliche power kommt hier raus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7y0TgX1Vws&feature=related


----------



## kingmoe (19. Dezember 2008)

So, bevor die Diskussion ausartet, mal wieder ein Bild.
Suntour XC-Pro, waren allerdings mehrere kleine Pakete und die kamen auch nicht alle heute ;-)





Falls jemand noch XC Pro Bremshebel hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (19. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich gewusst hätte, was diese xc pro mal an sammlergefühlen auslöst, hätte man die an meinem alten klepper mal besser drangelassen...jetzt hat das rad mein papa zum biergartenshredden mit altusteilen...


----------



## kingmoe (19. Dezember 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> wenn ich gewusst hätte, was diese xc pro mal an sammlergefühlen auslöst, hätte man die an meinem alten klepper mal besser drangelassen...jetzt hat das rad mein papa zum biergartenshredden mit altusteilen...



Kenne ich! Ich kaufe jetzt auch den Suntour-Kram, den ich erst vor 5 Jahren komplett entsorgt habe...
Alleine die XC Pro Pedale, ich DEPP!

Aber hey, was soll´s, man braucht ja (Konsum-) Ziele


----------



## santacruza (19. Dezember 2008)

ich hab an der trikotsache blut geleckt..vor allem an den weißen wm trikots...da das lts mangels passender cantisockel der gabel noch liegen muss hab ich grad zeit


----------



## divergent! (19. Dezember 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> ich mags rts WEIL es ein vermeindlich weniger kultiger taiwan rahmen ist...kultig (dehnbar bei einer kultfirma wie gt ) macht ja irgendwie jeder!das rts wird somit in den leichtestes rts ever kult erhoben  end of story
> kurz off topic zum gezeigten youtube video...ich halte es für nen fake...der golf geht im vergleich zum porsche ab wie ein veyron....???? zweifle stark daran, dass der turbo wirklich gas gegeben hat ( ich hatte öfter die freude mal dem 911er t die sporen zu geben,da bricht schon ein inferno aus dem kofferraum... der golf kann nicht so abartig schnell sein)
> ehrliche power kommt hier raus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7y0TgX1Vws&feature=related





hmm..dann hast du noch nie in so einen einser gesessen...rechenbeispiel:

porsche turbo mind. 1400 kilo und rund 500 oder meinetwegen auch 600 ps.

1 golf....max. 800kilo ( wenn der leer ist kommt sowas auf 730kilo )...das ding hat nen 2liter 16v g60 drin also locker 300-350ps.....leistungsgewicht klar der golf auf platz 1.

die reine motorleistung ist unwichtig. der mensch der meine radteile poliert hat nen g60 mit rund 200ps...der lässt nen carrera 4s stehen..kannste glauben saß mit drin


----------



## santacruza (19. Dezember 2008)

scho klar ps pro kg....sieht dennoch nicht nach vollgas aus...und ich bin auch kein sprintfan...wenn ein ccler meint er muss  kette rechts an mir vorbeiheizen, gern...aber verwunderlich wie viele, leider nicht alle, dann 3 bäume weiter wieder auftauchen und es auf einmal nicht so eilig haben- intervalltraining, klar


----------



## divergent! (19. Dezember 2008)

mal ein kleiner vergleich wie ein veyron geht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbMStoxjD4M

und so gehts mitm polo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P3t2Qyyu3Q&feature=related


du siehst....nicht alles was teuer ist ist schnell...aber jetzt gut mit ot


----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> mal ein kleiner vergleich wie ein veyron geht:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbMStoxjD4M
> 
> ...



könnten wir das ps-geschwafel jetzt bitte wieder einstellen? 
ich glaub es nicht, dass hier jetzt sprints von irgendwlechen getunten prolkarren gepostet werden.
wir sind hier nicht im tuning center, sondern in einem ein bike-forum.
wenn hier über motorfahrzeuge gesprochen werden sollte, dann hier und das nur wenn es eure sind...


----------



## hoeckle (20. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> könnten wir das ps-geschwafel jetzt bitte wieder einstellen?
> ich glaub es nicht, dass hier jetzt sprints von irgendwlechen getunten prolkarren gepostet werden.
> wir sind hier nicht im tuning center, sondern in einem ein bike-forum.
> wenn hier über motorfahrzeuge gesprochen werden sollte, dann hier und das nur wenn es eure sind...


 

tsstss volker! es ist doch weihnachtszeit und du hast urlaub! ausserdem hat er doch geschrieben das es genug mit ot ist und ich fands ganz nett zumal er mir die worte aus dem mund genommen hat.....

wünsch euch eine gute fahrt durch den schnee....

p.s. einen gt / veyron als prollkarre zu bezeichnen....


----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> tsstss volker! es ist doch weihnachtszeit und du hast urlaub! ausserdem hat er doch geschrieben das es genug mit ot ist und ich fands ganz nett zumal er mir die worte aus dem mund genommen hat.....



jajapapa...



hoeckle schrieb:


> wünsch euch eine gute fahrt durch den schnee....



danke, morgen gehts los und wirklich viel geschneit es noch nicht zu haben. hier ist das gröbste auch wieder abgetaut. euch auch gute fahrt 




hoeckle schrieb:


> p.s. einen gt / veyron als prollkarre zu bezeichnen....



2.5sec auf 100km/h / 1001 ps / verbrauch bis zu 100 liter/100km - was ausser einer prollkarre ist das denn sonst bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (20. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> jajapapa...


 



na, so groß ist der unterschied ja nu nich.... oder ausdruck des unausgesprochenen respekts....?


----------



## santacruza (20. Dezember 2008)

erwischt!!!!!! OT OT OT OT   aber so ernst muss es doch nicht zugehen, dass man mal 2,3 posts ot nicht machen darf? oder? da kenn ich eigentlich keinen thread wo auch nichtmal abgeschweift wird? den rest hab ich divergent sowieso per pm genervt...


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> könnten wir das ps-geschwafel jetzt bitte wieder einstellen?


 ich hätte das energische Eingreifen zwar von anderer Seite erwartet...

sieht so aus als hätte sich nach den aggressiven hämorriden nun das "höllische duo 2.0" hier gefunden.


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2008)

heute kamen endlich meine langersehnten pakete....jetzt fehlen nur noch die schrauben um die bremsen zu befestigen und ich kann weiterfahren.

somit rutscht mein rts trotz schwererer bremsen auf sub 9 kilo
nur mein speen adapter will nicht so recht da muss ich nen anderen besorgen aber das ist nicht so wild

ps: ich hab jetzt einen satz kcnc bremsarme über, wer will...pn!


----------



## Chat Chambers (24. Dezember 2008)

Das da:





Von ihm hier:





Zwei Silberlinge für's Zaskar!


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir war die Weihnachtsfrau auch nicht untätig:

Für den Renner:




Für das i-Drive




So, jetzt gehts in den Keller zum Basteln!!!!!

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (27. Dezember 2008)

Frisch aus Italien:






ETA aus:





ETA rein:





2006er Marzocchi 66VF2 ETA, aus 170mm Federweg werden dann 110; wiegt dazu noch 1,5kg weniger als die Monster. Jetzt wird das Ruckus zur Bergzuege!


----------



## cleiende (3. Januar 2009)

Vor Weihnachten gab es das Bienchen





nach Weihnachten kam was fürs Vorderrad....









na also!


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2009)

Neuer Dämpfer für den STS 





und eine neue Turbine für den XCR, der ja noch in der Schweiz steht





Mal schauen, was noch so kommt


----------



## Janikulus (6. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Neuer Dämpfer für den STS
> 
> 
> und eine neue Turbine für den XCR, der ja noch in der Schweiz steht



was ist das für ein Dämpfer? Sieht gut aus! Was kann der so?

Turbinchen ist ja auch eine Wucht... nice!


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2009)

Der Dämpfer ist ein X-Fusion O2RC. Den habe ich bei Reset-Racing anfertigen lassen. Das Ganze hat auch mit etwas Zeit problemlos geklappt.

Der Dämpfer hat eine einstellbare Zug-, Druckstufe und Lock Out. Sieht eingebaut auch ganz gut aus. Nur bei der Befestigung der Trunion muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen. Die jetzige Lösung mit M10 Inbus-Schrauben gefällt mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## KaZuO (8. Januar 2009)

Heute angekommen (neben nem TF-Set fürn Hac4) und schon reingesteckt!
Ist zwar nicht timecorrect, aber .... 



... fehlt nur noch 'n weisser Flite obendrauf!


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder was leichteres und besser auf Damengewicht abzustimmendes federndes:




Ihr Kommentar: Die ist aber hässlich! Ich: Wenn du meinst, aber die schluckt! Sie: Aber die ist hässlich! 

Heisst für mich letztendlich: Auseinanderbauen, auf restliches Rad abstimmen und hoffen dass sie dann nicht mehr hässlich ist......


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2009)

nur ein t-shirt


----------



## kingmoe (15. Januar 2009)

Da ja so viele über die AC-Downhillkurbel am Ballonrenner gemeckert haben (zurecht), bekommt er jetzt was einfaches aber schlankes pendiert:





Und dann habe ich mir noch KB für die Eingang-Abteilung gegönnt - und die Heylight-Spanner wurden mir gegönnt


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2009)

Heute angekommen



Dino Fireball.
Kommen in Verbindung hiermit



an dieses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. Januar 2009)

heut kam mein disc adapter fürs lts.....und das soll echt halten??

na ich bin gespannt


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Januar 2009)

Ja, hält! Sogar recht gut. Berichte mal, ob du nach Montage das Hinterrad noch aus dem Rahmen bekommst oder ob du den Adapter demontieren musst.


----------



## divergent! (20. Januar 2009)

mach ich...wird aber bis nächstes jahr dauern falls ich nicht ein lottogewinn mache


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Januar 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ja, hält! Sogar recht gut. Berichte mal, ob du nach Montage das Hinterrad noch aus dem Rahmen bekommst oder ob du den Adapter demontieren musst.



bei meinem sts ging das ohne probs.


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Januar 2009)

Ja David, da hatten wir 2007 schonmal beim Treffen drüber geredet. Leider ist das bei meinen XT und 475er Naben nicht möglich. SpeedyR hatte die Probleme auch. Das hängt wohl mit der Breite des Nabenkörpers zusammen. Welche Nabe hast du verwendet? 

Gruß...


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Januar 2009)

zwei schnäppchen


----------



## Kruko (22. Januar 2009)

Der Lenker sieht aber sehr schmal aus. Wie breit ist dieser denn??


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Januar 2009)

49cm. Deswegen hat er auch nur einen â¬ gekostet
Hab beides grad drangebaut und es is kaum Platz fÃ¼r die Hebelage.
Mal sehn wie es sich fÃ¤hrt.
Zur Not muss er dann fÃ¼r meine SspplÃ¤ne herhalten


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Januar 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ja David, da hatten wir 2007 schonmal beim Treffen drüber geredet. Leider ist das bei meinen XT und 475er Naben nicht möglich. SpeedyR hatte die Probleme auch. Das hängt wohl mit der Breite des Nabenkörpers zusammen. Welche Nabe hast du verwendet?
> 
> Gruß...


 

white industrie......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (22. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> zwei schnäppchen
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/267308


 
ähm Alex.
Bei der Vorbaumontage drauf achten dass er in die richtige Richtung zeigt. 

konnt ich mir net verkneifen, ich habs versucht!


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Januar 2009)




----------



## divergent! (22. Januar 2009)

einmal lenker fürs lts


----------



## rettschge (22. Januar 2009)

Nicht fürs Bike aber mich. Für 9 Euro doch top oder


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Januar 2009)

hab mir ein paar alte all terra aufkleber gegönnt, gleich mal die türkise schönheit ordnungsgemäß beklebt.
dann ein paar NOS hadleys, ringle anti chain suck devices und die federgabeln liegen in der garage...rs mag21, quadra 21 in grau, judy xc, judy dh


----------



## Tiensy (24. Januar 2009)

Bekommst Du bei dem Anblick nicht den Drang danach das Rad aufzubauen?  Wirklich ein schönes Elox-Zaskar!

Ich hab mir für "Dein" Zaskar jetzt folgendes gegönnt: 













Kann mir jmd. vllt. sagen welchen Kolbendurchmesser diese Version der Tomac hatte? Sind das ältere HS33 oder neuere HS22? Am Avalanche fahre ich definitiv die HS33 Tomac. Die schaut aber anders aus und hat soweit ich weiß 14mm Geberkolben...

Nächste Frage... Wie bekomme ich den Schriftzug von den Kohlefaserboostern ab? Funktioniert da handelsüblicher Etikettenentferner? Oder mit welcher Technik sind die auf dem Booster aufgebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (24. Januar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


>



Spätestens seit dem letzten GT Treffen weiß ich,-der Farbton is so der knaller


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2009)

Gestern sind für mein Starr-Zaskar zweimal folgende Teile angekommen:






In 160/140, werden von einer adapterlosen Magura Marta beackert und werden an Nope N75 Dienst tun. Fotos folgen Ende der Woche


----------



## Oggynator (24. Januar 2009)

wenn die Speichen nun wie Frauenbeine aussehen würden


----------



## divergent! (25. Januar 2009)

Nächste Frage... Wie bekomme ich den Schriftzug von den Kohlefaserboostern ab? Funktioniert da handelsüblicher Etikettenentferner? Oder mit welcher Technik sind die auf dem Booster aufgebracht?[/QUOTE]


einfachste variante: mit rasierklinge den ganzen kram abschaben und dann klarlack drauf.

oder abschleifen und klarlack drauf.


----------



## cleiende (25. Januar 2009)

Was soll der Blödsinn? Decals entfernen = Wertvernichtung. Wenn Du die Schrift nicht zeigen willst drehst Du den Kram um. Such dir einen Satz original Magura Carbon Booster (dauert...) und vertick die ADPs mit Decals, machste meist noch nen Schnitt bei.


----------



## planetsmasher (25. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Decals entfernen = Wertvernichtung.


Einspruch! ist vielleicht Minderung des Marktwertes, aber wenn es für den Besitzer durch die für ihn schönere Optik den ideellen Wert erhöht ist es genau das Gegenteil. Und die wenigsten werden hier zum Zwecke der Geldanlage aktiv sein. Und wenn bestimmt nicht mit Carbonboostern.


OMG! ich hab grad cleiende wiedersprochen. das würd ich mich sonst nie trauen...


----------



## Tiensy (25. Januar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Was soll der Blödsinn? Decals entfernen = Wertvernichtung. Wenn Du die Schrift nicht zeigen willst drehst Du den Kram um. Such dir einen Satz original Magura Carbon Booster (dauert...) und vertick die ADPs mit Decals, machste meist noch nen Schnitt bei.



Wenn die Schriftzüge auf den Boostern wenigstens identisch wären, dann wäre das i.d.R. auch kein Problem. Aber ich hab einfach was gegen einen "uncleanen" Aufbau. Umdrehen ist auch keine Lösung. Dann seh ich das ganze während der Fahrt... Nee nee


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Januar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Umdrehen ist auch keine Lösung. Dann seh ich das ganze während der Fahrt... Nee nee



Wie sitzt du denn auf deinem Rad?!?


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Januar 2009)

@tiensy
klar wird das biest aufgebaut, aber ich kann nur im hof basteln und da wart ich lieber bis das wetter etwas milder wird.

@speedy
das türkis elox war schon immer mein favorit! danach gleich ink-blue


----------



## bernd_spiegel (25. Januar 2009)

das zaskar ist DER wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (25. Januar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> OMG! ich hab grad cleiende wiedersprochen. das würd ich mich sonst nie trauen...



Ich vermute Du hast ein recht falsches Bild von mir. Aber hege und pflege es ruhig


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

Ein weiteres Schnäppchen




Die passt auch richtig gut ans Rad

Der Syntace Superforce passt leider überhaupt nich und der Kore Lenker auch


----------



## planetsmasher (27. Januar 2009)

nur zur Sicherheit:
diese gezackten Scheiben gehören in Fahrtrichtung nach R E C H T S !

okay jetzt ist aber mal wirklich Schluss mit dem Blödsinn. Ich versuchs zumindest!


----------



## hoeckle (27. Januar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> nur zur Sicherheit:
> diese gezackten Scheiben gehören in Fahrtrichtung nach R E C H T S !
> 
> okay jetzt ist aber mal wirklich Schluss mit dem Blödsinn. Ich versuchs zumindest!


 

nicht zwingend..... wenn man fixed fahren möchte, könnte man auch.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2009)

Aber dran denken, die Löcher an den enden sind für die Pedale.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nicht zwingend..... wenn man fixed fahren möchte, könnte man auch.....



Da kann sich aber das Ritzel am Hinterrad lösen, wenn mans zu gut mit der Kraft meint 

Und soo scharf bin ich auch nicht drauf, Sachen immer rumzudrehen

@GT-Sassy: Was soll da sonst rein?
Thomson Stützen gibts ja leider nich in dem Maß..


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2009)

Mit nen Hammer bekommst Du da sicher das Innenlager rein


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

Also das führt jetz zu weit...
Davon hab ich ja keinen Funktionsvorteil.


----------



## spatzel (27. Januar 2009)

Hahahaha.....ich glaub, den Shais musste dir jetzt wohl oder übel die nächsten Jahre anhören.....
Trags mit Fassung, schließlich hat deine Thomson Stütze schon Kultstatus hier!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (28. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meine Neuzugänge:



98er Zaskar LE - mein GT-Traumrahmen
RaceFace Deus XC Kurbel
Gruß Steffen


----------



## kingmoe (28. Januar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Suntour XC-Pro, waren allerdings mehrere kleine Pakete und die kamen auch nicht alle heute ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here they are! Jippie! 





Hat jemand noch Suntour Kettenblätter, LK 110mm, kein Biopace?


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Januar 2009)

Kann man ne Sram PC-971 verkehrtrum dranbaun??
Die gabs nämlich gleich noch beim Anbauen der Kurbel dazu...


----------



## Kint (28. Januar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch Suntour Kettenblätter, LK 110mm, kein Biopace?



sr....


----------



## kingmoe (28. Januar 2009)

Kint schrieb:


> sr....



Bei RIP müssen wir reden


----------



## hoeckle (28. Januar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> And here they are! Jippie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mir fehlen noch die schalter, sattelstütze und diese hebel. die hr nabe ist im zulauf....

aber iss ja nich für das plünige großserienmaterial, deshalb keine bilder.... wollen wir nicht noch einen"schaut was ich mir für meine ketzerei...." 





auf jeden fall glückwunsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (29. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> mir fehlen noch die schalter, sattelstütze und diese *hebel*. die hr nabe ist im zulauf....



Da du ja finanziell etwas potenter bist als ich, kannst du doch die schönen komplett schwarzen von Afrobike kaufen, André ist ja ein Netter:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150320557368


----------



## divergent! (29. Januar 2009)

heut kam ein 950er umwerfer


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

nicht heute, sondern gestern und keine teil, sondern ein paar fast neue 96er specialized ground control 










sehen auf dem foto gebrauchter aus als in wirklich - den preis verrate ich nicht


----------



## tomasius (1. Februar 2009)

Schuhfetischist? 

Tom


----------



## cleiende (1. Februar 2009)

Volker, nochmal Glückwunsch. Genau die Dinger fahre ich seit 1996 bei Rennen. Super-Schuh weil abgedeckte Schnürung. Sohlen nutzen sich nicht ab, nur im Regen biste halt sofort nass.


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Volker, nochmal Glückwunsch. Genau die Dinger fahre ich seit 1996 bei Rennen. Super-Schuh weil abgedeckte Schnürung. Sohlen nutzen sich nicht ab, nur im Regen biste halt sofort nass.



danke! ich war auch ganz happy, v.a. weil ich für den preis z´ züri nicht einmal einen milchkaffee bekommen hätte!

mist jetzt hab ich es ja doch verraten


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schuhfetischist?
> 
> Tom



ähm


----------



## skoon (2. Februar 2009)

Sind die Kult?
die fahr ich ääh nicht immer noch, sondern schon wieder  Hab sie nie hergegeben.



versus schrieb:


> nicht heute, sondern gestern und keine teil, sondern ein paar fast neue 96er specialized ground control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Februar 2009)

Because....                            I got the magic stick! 




Und fast genau so günstig wie der Name des oben zitierten "Künstlers" war dieser Dämpfer:





Ach ja! Und NÖS! (dass ich das mal sage bzw. mir leisten kann...) 

@ Volker: Also ich persönlich hab immer ein wenig Angst vor gebrauchten Schuhen...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. Februar 2009)

Heute hat mir der GT Sassy was schönes für mein Tequesta vorbei gebracht:





DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @ Volker: Also ich persönlich hab immer ein wenig Angst vor gebrauchten Schuhen...



ich auch! aber nicht vor diesen. wenn überhaupt wurden die max 3mal getragen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

da wir ja alle wissen, dass Trikots auch hier gepostet werden dürfen, weil die sind ja für unserer

*G*ottgleichen *T*raumkörper,

hier nun meine neue Errungenschaft:







Und Jörg.... nicht so teuer wie die letzte))) Noch nicht mal halb so teuer...

VG
Peru


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2009)

wo habt ihr denn die ganzen weltmeister immer her ? ? ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Februar 2009)

Schönes Trikot! Fehlt mir noch.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Volker,

hat mich eh gewundert, dass es hier noch von niemandem entdeckt wurde? Muss wohl so sein...bei dem Preis.

Kommt drauf an wie das Teil passt, dann kommt meine WM Jacke in M vielleicht unter den Hammer oder eben die GT Verrückten hier.

VG
Peter



versus schrieb:


> wo habt ihr denn die ganzen weltmeister immer her ? ? ?


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...in *M*...


----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> 
> hat mich eh gewundert, dass es hier noch von niemandem entdeckt wurde? Muss wohl so sein...bei dem Preis.
> 
> ...



Mensch Peter, wir sollten uns vorher mal absprechen. 

Es hätte billiger für Dich werden können. Wenn ich gewusst hätte wie die Jacke ausfällt, hätte ich noch mehr geboten


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Februar 2009)

die jacke hab ich auch gesehen - aber war nur eine Large oder?
also leider eh uninteressant für mich dickes kind.


----------



## spatzel (3. Februar 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> ..... WM Jacke in *M*
> 
> ......kann ich Volker nur beipflichten......sind hier nur Pygmäen unterwegs......??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Spatzel,

für Dich zur Info:

normalerweise fahre ich viele Jerseys in M...allerdings wird Dir jeder sagen, dass die WM Teile grundsätzlich nochmals kleiner ausfallen...aber meine WM Jacke in M ist ECHT klein für M...also normalerweise würde M für viele hier ausreichen...

VG
Peru



spatzel schrieb:


> peru73 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ..... WM Jacke in *M*
> ...


----------



## mountymaus (4. Februar 2009)

Doppelpost!!!


----------



## mountymaus (4. Februar 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...aber meine WM Jacke in M ist ECHT klein für M...also normalerweise würde M für viele hier ausreichen...
> 
> VG
> Peru




Ja Peru, dann müssen wir mal ein ernstes Wort reden, wenn dir die L Jacke gut passt.... Ich bekunde *GROßES* Interesse an der M, wenn du sie loswerden möchtest....


----------



## tofu1000 (4. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ihr Kommentar: Die ist aber hässlich! Ich: Wenn du meinst, aber die schluckt! Sie: Aber die ist hässlich!



So, jetzt nach den Kommentaren der Herzdame in Raw!  Jemand ne Ahnung ob man die Brücke mit dem Rest verkleben sollte?


----------



## gtbiker (4. Februar 2009)

Heute mal bissl gewerkelt, 87er Flite neu bezogen und dünn gepolstert



191g. Müsste meinem Hintern gut passen 
Gruß


----------



## tofu1000 (4. Februar 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Heute mal bissl gewerkelt, 87er Flite neu bezogen und dünn gepolstert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus! Einfach mit nem handelsüblichen Tacker oder wie befestigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (5. Februar 2009)

Danke! 
Benutze Pattex Kraftkleber transparent, der hält sehr gut. 
Leder ist in diesem Fall echtes Rindsleder, Polster besteht aus Evazote. 
Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Februar 2009)

Feine Sache, sehr schön


----------



## gtbiker (5. Februar 2009)

Danke!


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung ob man die Brücke mit dem Rest verkleben sollte?



 wie hast du die denn auseinander bekommen? 
waren die teile nur gesteckt?


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Februar 2009)

Die Brücke ließ sich tatsächlich nach Entfernung der Cantibolzen ohne viel Muskelschmalz lösen. 3, 4-mal hin- und hergedreht und ab dafür! Beide Teile passen aber wirklich saugend. In der Brücke ist ein kleiner Gummiring eingelassen, der wohl verhindern soll, dass im zusammengesteckten Zustand evtl Öl da durchschnoddert - deshalb bin ich mir mit dem Kleben so unschlüssig.


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Februar 2009)

Das Teil wird eigentlich hauptsächlich von den Cantibolzen zusammengehalten. Deswegen würde ich es erstmal ohne Kleber versuchen.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (5. Februar 2009)

Heute bei mir eingetroffen:





1 Paar Suntour Schalthebel Accushift Plus X-Press 3 x 7 und  Suntour Nabe XC Pro Grease Guard 7fach mit Cass.!

Alle Teile NOS. Das Ich damit auch mal anfange hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Tiensy (5. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> So, jetzt nach den Kommentaren der Herzdame in Raw!  Jemand ne Ahnung ob man die Brücke mit dem Rest verkleben sollte?



Ein sehr hilfreicher Link, könnte dieser hier sein: http://www.birota.ru/manuals/marzocchi/index.php#2006

Jegliche Marzocchi Manuals...


----------



## kingmoe (5. Februar 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Heute bei mir eingetroffen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Nabe kannst du auch gut fahren, die Qualität ist top! Die Shifter lässt du lieber in der Schachtel ;-)


----------



## GT-Hinterland (5. Februar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Die Nabe kannst du auch gut fahren, die Qualität ist top! Die Shifter lässt du lieber in der Schachtel ;-)



Ich weiß das die Shifter bescheiden sind, aber ich will mein Tequesta fast Orginal aufbauen und da brauche ich halt die Teile. Damals habe ich alles auf XT umgebaut und jetzt habe ich die Teile alle wieder gesucht. Ist schon verrückt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Februar 2009)

endlich, endlich das letzte bausteinchen für das xizang:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Februar 2009)

Hi, 

die Nabe sieht im vergleich zu den Shiftern auch sehr elegant aus!

Vg
Peter



kingmoe schrieb:


> Die Nabe kannst du auch gut fahren, die Qualität ist top! Die Shifter lässt du lieber in der Schachtel ;-)


----------



## joines (8. Februar 2009)

Nicht alles heute gekommen, aber im Moment kommen täglich neue Päckchen... ein halbes Rad befindet sich noch auf dem Weg


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

@ joines: verdammt geiler xizang! 16 oder 14,5? mit meinen lieblingsdecals 

ich hab meiner 98er easton schleuder einen originalen 97er decalsatz spendiert und einen passenden lrs mit roten hadleys (danke steffen!) 








jetzt nur noch ne schwarze 27,0 stütze finden dann hätt ich alles parat zum aufbau...


----------



## Tiensy (8. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @ joines: verdammt geiler xizang! 16 oder 14,5? mit meinen lieblingsdecals
> 
> ich hab meiner 98er easton schleuder einen originalen 97er decalsatz spendiert und einen passenden lrs mit roten hadleys (danke steffen!)
> 
> jetzt nur noch ne schwarze 27,0 stütze finden dann hätt ich alles parat zum aufbau...



Schlechter Scherz mit dem 14.5er Xizang...  Gab es Xizang's bzw. Lightning's eigentlich in 14.5"?

Abgesehen davon sieht dein Easton Zaskar wirklich fein aus. Dazu passen die Laufräder 1A. Ich glaub dein Aufbau würde mir gefallen  Also bau auf und fahr das Teil!


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

hey gt guru - alles fit 

geb mir ne 27er stütze dann leg ich los, wird dir gefallen...kommt der 97er linie recht nahe. komplette xt mit v-brake. silber und schwarz mit roten naben - des wars 

leider ist mein 16er rahmen nicht mehr annähernd so schön wie der 14,5er den ich dir vermacht hab  aber dann hab ich wenigstens ein sorglosrad und muss nicht wegen jedem kratzerlein weinen.

ich meine ich hätt mal ein xizang in 14,5 gesehen in der us bucht?
möchte aber nicht drauf schwören.


----------



## oldman (8. Februar 2009)

moin,

sollte jemand noch eine dieser gt-hadley disc naben in 4-loch ausführung haben, ich suche welche.
merci


----------



## mountymaus (8. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Schlechter Scherz mit dem 14.5er Xizang...  Gab es Xizang's bzw. Lightning's eigentlich in 14.5"?



Einen 14,5" Xizang gibt es bei mir, momentan auf der Rolle oder aber im Fotoalbum....


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2009)

schande über mein haupt!
der 14,5er xizang den ich meinte war klar der von mountymaus - der weiße team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (8. Februar 2009)

Hey danke! 
Ist ein 16er, musste ziemlich lange suchen. Einen Xizang zu finden ist schon schwierig genug, falls einer auftaucht ist es meistens ein 18er. 
Deinen Hadley Satz find ich auch äußerst sexy!! 

Kann es sein, dass 14,5er nur 98 in der Team Lackierung gebaut wurden? Habe noch nie einen in Titan pur gesehen


----------



## mountymaus (9. Februar 2009)

joines schrieb:


> Hey danke!
> 
> Kann es sein, dass 14,5er nur 98 in der Team Lackierung gebaut wurden? Habe noch nie einen in Titan pur gesehen



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen die Teamlackierung ist von 1999   
Ich habe da mal ein paar Kataloge durchgeschaut, da habe ich auch keinen polierten Xizang in 14,5" gesehen.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de



​


----------



## joines (9. Februar 2009)

Oh, pardon


----------



## hoeckle (9. Februar 2009)

so, wieder post bekommen - zwar nicht die dringlich erwartete aus dem fernen land im westen.... 

jetzt fehlt nur noch ein passender rahmen...


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch ein passender rahmen...



also wenn die dorado für ein gt ist bin ich jetzt aber richtig gespannt!!!


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> also wenn die dorado für ein gt ist bin ich jetzt aber richtig gespannt!!!



Schönes Teil! War da nicht kürzlich ein Besuch in Nordeutschland...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Februar 2009)

heut kam ein schicker roter aerozine steuersatz fürs lts.

die lefty wird sicher auch die woche in die post gehen...mal sehen wann die kommt. dann gibts mal ein bild vom rahmen-gabel-set



achja wenn jemand den roten deckel haben will kann er mir bescheid geben


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ...die lefty...



    

die was?

habe ich da was völlig falsch verstanden, oder willst du tatsächlich eine lefty in ein lts bauen? 
da müsste man ja über zwangsenteignung nachdenken.



edit fragt gerade wie das mit dem schaft gehen soll. reibst du das steuerrohr auf


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin geht in die Lefty mit etwas Bastelei ein 1 1/8" Schaft. Ich find die Idee super und bin gespannt (grade jetzt, wo GT und Cannondale unter einem Dach laufen )


----------



## joines (10. Februar 2009)

Wieder ein Päckchen


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Februar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> heut kam ein schicker roter aerozine steuersatz fürs lts.
> 
> die lefty wird sicher auch die woche in die post gehen..





 
dafür ist der rahmen eindeutig nicht ausgelegt. ich wäre da sehr sehr sehr vor-sicht-ig.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dafür ist der rahmen eindeutig nicht ausgelegt. ich wäre da sehr sehr sehr vor-sicht-ig.



110mm sind zu viel? hm

Ich find die Idee mit der lefty sehr gut!


----------



## tomasius (10. Februar 2009)

Schön! (auch wenn ich von diesem aktuellen High- End Krempel keine Ahnung habe). 

ad1: Die Heizung ist undicht (Habe noch immer den Heimwerker- Tunnelblick)

ad2: Die SID hat großes Heimweh

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (10. Februar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schön! (auch wenn ich von diesem aktuellen High- End Krempel keine Ahnung habe).
> 
> ad1: Die Heizung ist undicht (Habe noch immer den Heimwerker- Tunnelblick)
> 
> ...


 
zu ad1: na dann gute nacht marie - ich komm euch nicht besuchen! bei dem blick muss man um sein leben fürchten. die ist dreckig aber nicht undicht....

zu ad2: echt, hat sie das....! zurücktauschen???


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin geht in die Lefty mit etwas Bastelei ein 1 1/8" Schaft. Ich find die Idee super und bin gespannt (grade jetzt, wo GT und Cannondale unter einem Dach laufen )



nee, nee, neeee. die lefty ist *in meinen augen* nun wirklich das hässlichste was c´dale verbrochen hat



vielleicht nach raven und super-v :kotz:

an einem gt kann sie natürlich nur gewinnen, aber wenn man dann auch noch basteln muss, damit sie reinpasst.
aber wer ein rts mit 8,irgendwas kg baut, schreckt vor sowas wohl auch nicht zurück


----------



## divergent! (11. Februar 2009)

rischtisch...... also an das lts kommt ne lefty. ist kein problem da es für die gabel diverse 1 1/8 anbieter gibt. da muss man nix basteln. orig. cannondale steuerrohr raus, 1 1/8 rein...fertig. zum thema der rahmen ist nicht dafür ausgelegt....

1. in den 90ern gabs das lts serienmäßig mit ner doppelbrückengabel

2. in den 90ern hat man ohne bedenken ne votec oder girvin gabel verbaut und sich um sowas keine gedanken gemacht

3. es gibtt leute die fahren ne lefty an nem <1000gr scale seit 3 jahren und es hält inkl wettkämpfe und da wird der 3 kilo lts rahmen sowas wohl abkönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (11. Februar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ..in den 90ern hat man ohne bedenken...


 
das ist keine Begründung. In den 90ern sind einige Leute auch ohne Bedenken so auf die Strasse gegangen. Das machts in der Rückbetrachtung aber auch nicht besser




anders als die anderen ist ja schön und gut. Aber nicht um jeden Preis, bitte!

Wenn Du ne Lefty willst, bau Dir ein C'dale auf!

0,02


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2009)

word!


----------



## bernd_spiegel (11. Februar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne Lefty willst, bau Dir ein C'dale auf!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ahja...sind wir nicht ein freies land? gut, nicht im internet scheinbar..
> ...


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2009)

was newbies gerne IMMER WIEDER vergessen. man postet hier normalerweise ein rad um reaktionen darauf zu erhalten. wenn nur diejenigen reagieren die alles toll finden, kann man sich den ganzen kram auch sparen. natürlich kann jeder an sein rad schrauben was er will, aber wenn er das hier zeigt, muss er mit kritik und meinungsäusserungen rechnen. so lange diese freundlich bleibt - und das war sie bisher - ist alles gut!

dein vergleich mit gauleitern ist gelinde gesagt sehr unpassend! mit begriffen aus dem 3. reich sollte man äusserst vorsichtig umgehen.


----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2009)

> was newbies gerne IMMER WIEDER vergessen. man postet hier normalerweise ein rad um reaktionen darauf zu erhalten. wenn nur diejenigen reagieren die alles toll finden, kann man sich den ganzen kram auch sparen. natürlich kann jeder an sein rad schrauben was er will, aber wenn er das hier zeigt, muss er mit kritik und meinungsäusserungen rechnen. so lange diese freundlich bleibt - und das war sie bisher - ist alles gut!
> 
> dein vergleich mit gauleitern ist gelinde gesagt sehr unpassend! mit begriffen aus dem 3. reich sollte man äusserst vorsichtig umgehen.


Besser hättest Du es nicht sagen können


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Februar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> gut, nicht im internet scheinbar..
> 
> sind wir wieder bei den gauleitern angelangt?


 
ein weiterer Nachteil bei der Kommunikation via Internet: man kennt seinen Gegenüber nicht wirklich.
Würdest Du mich kennen, wüsstest Du das der Gauleiter-Vergleich bei meiner Person unpassender nicht sein könnte. Und ich denke da auch für ALLE anderen Forumsmitglieder unserer kleinen, familiären GT-Community sprechen zu können.

Das die Lefty ne tolle Gabel ist hatte ich nie in Abrede gestellt (allein schon weil ich keinerlei eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Teil gemacht habe). Und im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen habe ich auch keine grundsätzlichen Vorbehalte gegen C'dale. Nur die Kombination mit einem GT ist eben schon nahe am Sakrileg. Man schraubt auch keinen Jetbag auf nen 911er. Nie! 

Also Leute: Locker machen, Kirche im Dorf und Nazivergleiche weg lassen. Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (11. Februar 2009)

also wenn des hier so ankommt: ich entschuldige mich aufgrund der reaktionen für diesen vergleich. ich will hier niemand als nazi bezichtigen oder halte hier jemanden für einen mit solchen gesinnungen!  dennoch, ein etwas lockerer umgang mit dem thema kann auch nicht schaden!

"aufpassen wie die gauleiter", naja, man kanns mit nem zwinkernden auge betrachten wenn man weiß wo man politisch NICHT hingehört 
ich distanziere mich absolut von jeder form des extremismus!
-nebenbei, wenn so oft geäußert wird von wem auch immer etwas sehe ja "schwul" aus, wo bleibt da eigentlich die ethikpolizei??? schwule freunde von mir fühlen sich da recht gedisst...

nur um mich kurz zu erklären: "kauf dir ein cdale" ist für mich trotz dem subjektiven blasphemieverdacht einfach nicht konstruktive kritik > mühseliger radeinbau/ausbau, basteln am steuerrohr ist müll, nur discfähig, umständliche tachomontage, bei stürzen verwindung des laufrads ("chipsletten") kommt da wohl eher hin...

also nix für ungut!war alles nur mit nem  gedacht


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Februar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> -nebenbei, wenn so oft geäußert wird von wem auch immer etwas sehe ja "schwul" aus, wo bleibt da eigentlich die ethikpolizei??? schwule freunde von mir fühlen sich da recht gedisst...


 
da mach ich grundsätzlich auch keinen Unterschied. Könnte mich da aber, im Gegensatz zum Nazi-Vokabular, nicht 100%ig freisprechen. Kann mich aber auch nicht erinnern dass hier von regelmässigen" Forumsteilnehmern schon gelesen zu haben. Man korrigiere mich sollte ich falsch liegen.

Zur fehlenden konstruktiven Kritik: die technischen für und wieder einer Lefty waren für mein Dogma absolut irrelevant. Hier gehts um "Style". Den hat man oder eben nicht. Und dafür unsere Freunde von der Insel zu bemühen hielte ich für sehr gewagt (<- Achtung: Augenzwinkern!)


Grüsse

PS


----------



## mountymaus (11. Februar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ein weiterer Nachteil bei der Kommunikation via Internet: man kennt seinen Gegenüber nicht wirklich.



Dafür gibt es ja die SUPERGEILEN GT-TREFFEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (11. Februar 2009)

Starker Tobak die oben geführte Diskussion und am eigentlichen Thema vorbei.

1. Er soll das Rad nun aufbauen mit Lefty oder ohne.

2. Bilder davon machen.

3. Bilder hier ins Forum stellen.

4. Einen Fahrbericht schreiben

5. Wir geben unseren Senf dazu

6. und gut ist


----------



## divergent! (11. Februar 2009)

so siehts aus...aber immer wieder witzig was das immer für kreise zieht sobald man etwas anderes macht.



aber ich kann mit blasphemie gut, ja sogar sehr gut leben


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich wollt nen schwarz-glÃ¤nzenden Lenker, der nich von Ritchey is. Hab _laut Bild_ einen gefunden. Einen Kore mit 145g _laut Beschreibung_.  Bei Kawi24. Hab mich natÃ¼rlich gefreut wien kleines Kind und mich da noch umgekuckt und Stahllenker fÃ¼r 4â¬ gefunden. Dacht ich da kann man nix falsch machen und hab auch davon einen bestellt.
Jetz kam das Paket. Der Kore ist matt, wiegt keine 145g und der Stahllenker is Silber..
 Dreckskackverf*ckter


----------



## joines (14. Februar 2009)

Wieder was hübsches 
Natürlich NOS


----------



## cleiende (15. Februar 2009)

Auch recht schön...





NOS, NIB....

Aber nicht für den Preis 





Man weiss ja nie wofür man sowas noch braucht!


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Februar 2009)

schon länger nichts mehr gepostet.

hab was sehr schönes fürn zwanni abgeschossen.   NOS





wer noch die passende hr hat bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. Februar 2009)

Da es hier ja kein "Habsch heute fürs GT gebastelt" gibt....

Kann nur mit nem paar Deore-Shifter dienen, fürs Avalanche meiner Kleinen....

Original




Ohne Werbung




Hässliches Rot




Wird zu schönem Grün




Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2009)

Hat das Sattelrohr vom Avalanche etwa einen Durchmesser von 27,2mm?


----------



## gtbiker (15. Februar 2009)

kann nicht sein


----------



## gtbiker (16. Februar 2009)

weiter gehts









Gruß


----------



## subdermal (16. Februar 2009)

Moin, 
@joines: Schöne Teile, das Ringle-Pärchen - woher? Noch mehr davon da?
Such ich schon 'ne Weile... seufz.
C.


----------



## spatzel (17. Februar 2009)

subdermal schrieb:


> Moin,
> @joines: Schöne Teile, das Ringle-Pärchen - woher? Noch mehr davon da?
> Such ich schon 'ne Weile... seufz.
> C.



......die gleichen hatte ich in einem Anflug geistiger Umnachtung vor einer Weile beim E vertickt.....und gingen für unter 70 weg(BEIDE ZUSAMMEN!!!!) Könnt mich jetzt noch ärgern.....


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2009)

so es geht los, ich habs mal grob zusammengesteckt...achtung blasphemie...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Februar 2009)

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt es komisch. Aber ich lass mich überraschen und bin gespannt auf den fertigen Aufbau.


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn schon genug über diese "unheilvolle Allianz"  gesagt wurde, auch meinem Auge würde eine RS in electric red eher schmeicheln, aber tu, was du nicht lassen kannst! 


divergent! schrieb:


> so es geht los, ich habs mal grob zusammengesteckt...achtung blasphemie...


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2009)

die gabel wirkt an jedem rad komisch, da sie einfach nur ne halbe gabel ist und sowas ist fürs gewöhnte menschliche auge halt irreführend.

aber darum geht es ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (17. Februar 2009)

@divergent; bin gespannt....finds gut wenn leute nen unüblichen weg gehen.
wünsche stets ne gute bastelei


----------



## hoeckle (17. Februar 2009)

mann, jetzt lasst ihn doch mal in ruhe! weil sonst kriegt ihr hier was zu sehen, da könnt ihr euch dann gleich nen gelben schein für ein paar tage holen, so übel wird euch....!!! volker weiss das ich das ernst meine...


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2009)

der aufbau geht jetzt erstmal wieder etwas stockender voran. werd mir erstmal nur kleinkram leisten können. farblich wird alles schwarz bis auf die ein oder andere rote schraube. im groben steht der plan, ich halte euch schon auf den laufenden bzw werd dann wenns soweit ist evtl nen eigenen thread starten damit den jeder zumüllen kann

zum gelden schein....lass dir" stressinduziertes vitalitätsdefizit " draufdrucken. dann kannste lange blau machen und dich erholen...nur so als tip

@hoeckle:

du warst bei alien sex friend?


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ...alien sex friend...



KLASSISCHER FREUDSCHER 

und lieber feri, solltest du DAS wagen, wird unsere couch gegen eine formschöne lc-liege getauscht. versuche darauf mal zu nächtigen


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Februar 2009)

...ich bin grad in einer Phase, in der ich farblich vorsortiere 
Das grüne Zeugs ist aber leider nicht für ein GT, muss ich gestehen.

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Tauschaktion?
Ich bräuchte noch grüne Kooka-Bremshebel.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Februar 2009)

die ringle sind der knaller in grün - war leider zu spät dran im basar :-(
hätte die so gern für mein 96er rocky mountain vertex to - will da ein bischen rasta aufbauen - der rahmen ist ja schon gelb-rot und dann paar grüne parts, fertig wäre der paprika mix


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> die ringle sind der knaller in grün



über David gibt es noch einen Satz


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Februar 2009)

brauch aber keinen (achtung unwort-alarm) "NOS" Satz für 200 euro.
da der rahmen leider schon ein paar kampfspuren hat darf es ruhig gebrauchtes zeug sein.


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> KLASSISCHER FREUDSCHER




wieso schau mal damit du es verstehst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNz8SiO4DQ0&feature=PlayList&p=1C0C8BD7BE48DCBD&playnext=1&index=16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (17. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Auch wenn schon genug über diese "unheilvolle Allianz"  gesagt wurde, auch meinem Auge würde eine RS in electric red eher schmeicheln, aber tu, was du nicht lassen kannst!



gesagt getan 






Alles Geschmacksache 

Gruss Syborg


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2009)

schaut auch gut aus. baust du rote race face kurbel dran oder wie ist dein plan?


----------



## Syborg (17. Februar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schaut auch gut aus. baust du rote race face kurbel dran oder wie ist dein plan?



Das hatte ich zuerst vor. Aber jetzt wirds ne schwarze RF, rote Ringlé Naben, Vorbau und Sütze. Rest schwarz. Vielleicht noch rote Nippel  und rote(pornöse) Nokons. Aber ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.

Aber eigentlich ist das hier der falsch Thread für so was oder ?

Gruss Syborg


----------



## hoeckle (17. Februar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @hoeckle:
> 
> du warst bei alien sex friend?


 
ja in der tat, das ist aber schon ewig her. ist aber nicht von mir das foto. kann mich aber nicht mehr wirklich daran erinnern, sooooo lang ist das her. oder hat das andere gründe? ach hab ich auch vergessen...



versus schrieb:


> und lieber feri, solltest du DAS wagen, wird unsere couch gegen eine formschöne lc-liege getauscht. versuche darauf mal zu nächtigen


 
nunja, solang ich keinen hunger und genug sprint gold im kopf hab, würd ich das durchaus wagen... 

edithsagt: aahhhhh, so ist das gemeint, frank lloyd wright...


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Februar 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> gesagt getan



YES! Das nenn ich mal Service!


----------



## joines (19. Februar 2009)

Hi Subdermal,



> Moin,
> @joines: Schöne Teile, das Ringle-Pärchen - woher? Noch mehr davon da?
> Such ich schon 'ne Weile... seufz.
> C.



Jep, da gibts noch mehr! Farben sind noch rot, blau, purple, silber und schwarz, Lochzahl jedoch jetzt noch meistens 36 und alle NOS.

Schreib mir ne PM wenn du den Kontakt brauchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (27. Februar 2009)

So, ich hoffe es nervt niemanden übers Maß, dass ich diesen Faden wiederholt missbrauche. Aber ich bin ein ganz klein wenig stolz. 
Der letzte Zustand:




Der jetzige Zustand:




Lackiert mit 2K-Lack aus der Dose aus der Bucht, im Keller. Einige unvermeidliche Staubeinschlüsse, aber sehr schön glänzend. Ich bin wirklich sehr auf die Alltagstauglichkeit dieses Lacks gespannt.
Das nächste Mal taucht die Gabel mit dem Rest hoffentlich im "Zeigt her..."-Faden auf...


----------



## oldman (27. Februar 2009)

chapeau


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2009)

das sieht aber wirklich hübsch aus! bin gespannt auf den rest drumrum.


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Februar 2009)

das sieht ja aus wie der name eines ami serienpferdes.


----------



## divergent! (27. Februar 2009)

bei mir kam heut ne hs 33 ins haus geflattert da ich diese nervigen v-brakes und bowdenzüge loswerden wollte.

einmal im orig. zustand und einmal mit gekürzten leitungen, aluschrauben und ohne schnellspanner. wenn ich mal muse hab besorg / baue ich mir nen carbonbooster ( -30gr etwa ), und carbonhebel wären net schlecht.

jetzt fahr ich sie aber erstmal so am rts


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2009)

Meine kleine Sammelecke für den XCR 













Der Aufbau kann beginnen


----------



## divergent! (28. Februar 2009)

da war aber jemand im fahrrad-aldi fleissig zu gange


----------



## gtbiker (28. Februar 2009)

Das geilste ist ja das Plakat!


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Meine kleine Sammelecke für den XCR
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das sieht aber gut aus 

wie gefällt denn der rahmen?


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Februar 2009)

für ein zaskar.....





mein dank an oldman.

 fürs psyclone....  nos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (28. Februar 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Das geilste ist ja das Plakat!



Das ist eins von den Originalen aus den 50er Jahren.


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> da war aber jemand im fahrrad-aldi fleissig zu gange



Von denen hat es nur die Reba gegeben

@ versus

Der Rahmen ist ein Traum. So etwas in diesem Zustand ...seuffz...


----------



## versus (1. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @ versus
> 
> Der Rahmen ist ein Traum. So etwas in diesem Zustand ...seuffz...



ja gelle  freut mich, dass du zufrieden bist


----------



## mountymaus (1. März 2009)

Kürzlich eingetroffen...
Ein Rock Shox Super Deluxe Dämpfer NOS für mein GT-STS DH


----------



## divergent! (3. März 2009)

so nach fast 3 wochen warten kam endlich mein lefty-adapter aus usa...freu da ein richtiges schnÃ¤ppchen ( 50â¬ weniger wie in dtl ). der adapter wird noch 7-8cm kÃ¼rzer....meine lefty mÃ¼sste dann so um die 1700gr haben.

des weiteren, lila schrauben und die alten evo-adapter fÃ¼r die magura.

und es sind noch mehr schnÃ¤ppchen unterwegs...ich werd euch also bestimmt bald mit meinem gotteslÃ¤sterlichen gt quÃ¤len kÃ¶nnen

aber das schÃ¶nste ist doch wenns frauchen immer an die tÃ¼r rennt, da sie sich schuhe bestellt hat und immer wieder mit dem satz:

" noch ein paar blÃ¶de teile fÃ¼rs rad " wiederkommt....herrlich


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

und für welches rad sind die lila schrauben?


----------



## Davidbelize (3. März 2009)

für das grüne...


----------



## divergent! (3. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> und für welches rad sind die lila schrauben?





die lila schrauben sind mitsamt den evo-adaptern am rts dran, was dann später mal alles ans zaskar soll.

und grüne schrauben mal so ganz nebenbei werden dann später an mein schneeweißes rts kommen


ps. hat keiner den fetzigen radiergummi gesehen? was heutzutage alles als gimmick mit verschickt wird...mhhuuaaaa


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2009)

den kannte ich noch nicht.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. März 2009)

heute kam die disc fürs lts. werden noch andere schraubchen drankommen und hinten ein schwarzer sattel....oder ich mal die beide rot an mal sehen


----------



## dr.juggles (9. März 2009)

war gerade in der stadtbücherei...was sehe ich da?
hans rey no way bike trial tricks buch von 96.
höflich gefragt ob ich es haben kann...nimm es mit für einen 10er!
danke nette bibliothekarin


----------



## bernd_spiegel (10. März 2009)

du kannst sie küssen...[ame="http://www.amazon.de/No-Way-Bike-Trial-Tricks/dp/3768807924"]No Way. Bike Trial Tricks: Hansjörg Rey; Thomas Rögner: Amazon.de: Bücher[/ame]


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2009)

bei mir fährt hansi auf dem cover auf dem 95er lts mit judy dh nen berg runter.
dritte auflage glaub ich.
da ist das modernste gerät was er bewegt das 95er ink-blue.


----------



## gremlino (10. März 2009)

Meine Fresse sind das Buchpreise.....tss tss tss.....hab auch noch die ganzen Bücher wie bike Fahrtechnik und und und bei mir im Schrank stehen, aber das die mittlerweile sooo hoch gehandelt werden....


----------



## versus (11. März 2009)

nach den vielen rahmen sind nun auch ein paar teile gefolgt





jetzt schmerzt auch der nicht enden wollende winter nicht mehr ganz so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. März 2009)

schalthebel fürs lts.


----------



## kingmoe (11. März 2009)

gremlino schrieb:


> Meine Fresse sind das Buchpreise.....tss tss tss.....hab auch noch die ganzen Bücher wie bike Fahrtechnik und und und bei mir im Schrank stehen, aber das die mittlerweile sooo hoch gehandelt werden....



Der Preis für das Rey-Buch ist so hoch, der andere Scheiß geht für1-2 Euro beiebay weg. Ich kaufe immer wieder solche Billigheimer und freue mich über Neon-Hosen und Technobull-Räder etc.

Das letzte Rey-Buch hat diese Woche 30,- Taler gekostet, bei amazon kostet es gebraucht mehr!


----------



## gremlino (11. März 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Der Preis für das Rey-Buch ist so hoch, der andere Scheiß geht für1-2 Euro beiebay weg. Ich kaufe immer wieder solche Billigheimer und freue mich über Neon-Hosen und Technobull-Räder etc.
> 
> Das letzte Rey-Buch hat diese Woche 30,- Taler gekostet, bei amazon kostet es gebraucht mehr!



hehe, kurios  Aber mir geht es ja ähnlich, früher konnte man sich den ganzen Kram nicht leisten und hat sich die Nasen platt gedrückt und heute zahlt man auch Rekordsummen um es zu besitzen


----------



## oclvfan (13. März 2009)

hallo ihr lieben, mal ne frage die euer expertenwissen fordert. kann mir einer von euch vielleicht das gewicht eines GT STS thermoplast hauptrahmens angeben? größe 18 oder noch besser 20 zoll. ohne lager, achsen, ohne hinterbau, ohne dämpfer, ect. das nackte vordere dreieck. Es ist der rahmen so anno 1997 der auch im steuerrohr eine alumuffe hat. die XC version.

danke und liebe grüße, al.


----------



## an1123 (13. März 2009)

@oclvfan
Deine Frage steht jetzt in echt vielen Threads, nur nicht in dem für Rahmen-Gewichte...


----------



## Ketterechts (13. März 2009)

Heute bei mir angekommen - jetzt steht dem Umbau meines LTS auf Disc-Only fast nix mehr im Wege


----------



## Raule83 (14. März 2009)

kam heute an...hab lange überlegt, ob weiße oder silberne flanken...hoffe das passt bei nem dunklem Rahmen und silbernen Anbauteilen (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstützem Laufräder, Kubrel...)


----------



## Melnibone (14. März 2009)

So, hab mir in den letzten Wochen eine kleine Sammlung ersteigert. Von NOS     über "wie neu" bis stark gebraucht ist alles dabei.
Der mittlere kommt erstmal an mein Ur-Zassi, der Rest lagert ein. An die passende Sattelstütze zu kommen ist ja wohl ungleich schwerer!...


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2009)

War die Woche beim Zoll und habe 9,14 EUR gezahlt. Dafür bekam ich dann das hier ausgehändigt:













GT Bologna Lite NOS und "uncut". Der Begriff "Lite" ist ein wenig irreführend, sie wiegt knapp unter 1kg. Mal sehen ob die P-Bone mit ihren knapp 800 Gramm drinbleibt.

Die Gabel kommt aus den USA und ich muss sagen wenn man die Frachtkosten von USD 35 abzieht war der Preis absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2009)

Moin Christoph, die Gabel sieht imho mehr nach Bologna Cut denn nach Bologna Lite aus. Meine Bologna Lite wiegt (gekürzt auf ca. 20-21 cm Schaftlänge) 740 g.
Meine Tange Prestige, die ich letzes Jahr neu gekauft habe, wog ungekürzt 994 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (14. März 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin Christoph, die Gabel sieht imho mehr nach Bologna Cut denn nach Bologna Lite aus.



...sehe ich auch so. Ich persönlich kenne auch keine Bologna Lite mit den Cromo-Klebern, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich da auch. Denke aber auch, dass es eine spätere Gabel ist. Mit den Gewichten bin ich allmählich echt etwas verwirrt - kommt es mir nur so vor, dass das Gewicht mit der Zeit bei vergleichbarer Gabel zunahm? 1 kg wäre aber für eine Bologna Lite, selbst mit uncut-Schaft und geschätzten 26 cm, zu viel.

Nichtsdestotrotz eine sehr, sehr schöne Gabel!


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2009)

Hmmmm, na ja, erstmal egal, die Coladosen-Gabel bleibt eh zunächst drin.


----------



## divergent! (16. März 2009)

bei mir gabs in den letzten tagen diverse teilchen.

neuer lenker, barends usw.

anbei noch ein foto des aktuellen zwischenstandes


----------



## gremlino (16. März 2009)

hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen....

fürs LTS in 2,25er Breite:





fürs Kona SLX Shifter und Hayes Stroker Trail 180/180:


----------



## divergent! (17. März 2009)

heute sind die letzten schräubchen für meine bremse gekommen und ich konnte die leitungen ablängen.

naja und dann noch diverses tiso-gedöns fürs schaltwerk aber das zeig ich erst wenns fertig ist


----------



## oldman (17. März 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> War die Woche beim Zoll und habe 9,14 EUR gezahlt. Dafür bekam ich dann das hier ausgehändigt:
> 
> GT Bologna Lite NOS und "uncut". Der Begriff "Lite" ist ein wenig irreführend, sie wiegt knapp unter 1kg. Mal sehen ob die P-Bone mit ihren knapp 800 Gramm drinbleibt.
> 
> Die Gabel kommt aus den USA und ich muss sagen wenn man die Frachtkosten von USD 35 abzieht war der Preis absolut in Ordnung.



moin,
muss manni recht geben, das ist imho keine bologna lite. wo hast du die gabel denn gekauft? doch nicht bei mr. looknowherexxx?


----------



## versus (17. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bei mir gabs in den letzten tagen diverse teilchen.
> 
> neuer lenker, barends usw.
> 
> anbei noch ein foto des aktuellen zwischenstandes



schöner lenker! was ist denn das für einer und wo hast du den her, wenn ich trotz meiner lefty-sticheleien, die ich jetzt ganz opportun weglasse, fragen darf  ?


----------



## divergent! (17. März 2009)

ach damit triffst du mich nicht....ich bin halt anders und hab mich damit abgefunden

von wem der lenker ist keine ahnung, man munkelt shogun. den hab ich anfang des monats in der bucht geschossen...war nicht geplant da ja ein kcnc dran sollte aber ich fand den optisch einfach mal passender.

achso was meint ihr:

rote stütze - schwarzer sattel

oder:

schwarze stütze - roter sattel

stütze in rot:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...224830&cguid=0ecce5b61200a0e20550a860fe54a1b1

sattel in rot:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Voll-Carbon-Satt...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

naja wie schwarz aussieht wisst ihr ja


----------



## versus (17. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> von wem der lenker ist keine ahnung, man munkelt shogun. den hab ich anfang des monats in der bucht geschossen...war nicht geplant da ja ein kcnc dran sollte aber ich fand den optisch einfach mal passender.



ok, danke!



divergent! schrieb:


> achso was meint ihr:
> 
> rote stütze - schwarzer sattel
> 
> ...



ich habe ja nun ein faible für rotes eloxal und auch eine ganz klare meinung zu deiner frage:

rotes eloxal NUR mit rotem eloxal (oder lasierten teilen wie z.b. die electric rote judy race, oder candy-red skareb) mischen! 
NICHT mit rotem gummi, oder leder. 

es gibt von montymaus und gt-heini aufbauten, bei denen rotes leder/gummi mit eloxal kombiniert wurde. kannst du dir in deren album ansehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (17. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> rotes eloxal NUR mit rotem eloxal (oder lasierten teilen wie z.b. die electric rote judy race, oder candy-red skareb) mischen!
> NICHT mit rotem gummi, oder leder.



Ist bekanntlich aber Geschmacksache, wobei ich den LTS gelungerner finde wie meinen Zaskar. Ist auch der Grund, warum der Zaskar mittlerweile entschärft ist


----------



## versus (17. März 2009)

ich sprach ja auch ausdrücklich von MEINER meinung ;-)


----------



## Kruko (17. März 2009)

Ich habe es ja auch nicht böse verstanden


----------



## divergent! (17. März 2009)

die rote stütze gefällt mir persönlich auch mehr...ich hab nur angst daß das ganze nachher zu rot wird...wollte ja eigentlich nur so ein paar hilights setzen. leider hat der hinterbau kein schönes rot mehr...aber den lasse ich jetzt nicht extra eloxieren. man soll dem rad ruhig ansehen wie alt es ist.


----------



## divergent! (19. März 2009)

xtr 952 fürs lts


----------



## Davidbelize (21. März 2009)

dem pfund kurs sei dank.......

2 x avid arch supreme und 2x passende avid hebel für  95 pfund.

(bilder werden nachgereicht)


ach und eine sutour xc sattelstütze in 27 hab ich auch gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (21. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dem pfund kurs sei dank.......
> 
> 2 x avid arch supreme und 2x passende avid hebel für  95 pfund.
> 
> ...



Jippie, das ist schwer, also


----------



## divergent! (21. März 2009)

da ich das suchen nach einer passenden 27mm stütze satt war hab ich mal bei rose zugeschlagen. stütze abgelängt und festgestellt sie ist 35gr schwerer wie ne tune kostet aber auch 70 weniger...ergo wird verbaut.

hab sie erstmal abgelängt fürs lts. wenn sie an mein hardtail passt wird sie aber erstmal da verbaut.

wollte eigentlich kcnc yokes dranbauen aber das bringt in der summe max 10 gr und da ich andere schrauben bräuchte macht das keinen sinn.

ps. ich hab jetzt ne roox mit 26,8mm über.


----------



## gtbiker (21. März 2009)

wie lang ist denn die stütze jetzt und wie lang war sie ursprünglich?
danke und gruß
t.


----------



## divergent! (21. März 2009)

orig. war sie 400 lang jetzt so knappe 310mm


----------



## gtbiker (21. März 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Ketterechts (23. März 2009)

Gekauft als Ersatzteil für meinen kaputten Freilauf von der roten Hadley

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120392276252&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


----------



## Raule83 (23. März 2009)

lange Suche, kurzes Ende

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270359002331


----------



## dr.juggles (23. März 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Gekauft als Ersatzteil für meinen kaputten Freilauf von der roten Hadley
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120392276252&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123



Glückwunsch Herr Schleuderschlange 

ich hab mir letzt nen lrs für 30 pfund ersteigert, leider war nur die vorderradnabe ne schwarze hadley, hinten 737 xt. aber zu dem preis zum runterschrubben  , wenn da die hintere felge wegklappt muss ich wenigstens nicht weinen.


----------



## oldman (23. März 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Gekauft als Ersatzteil für meinen kaputten Freilauf von der roten Hadley
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120392276252&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123



da haste aber glueck gehabt, dass die nciht schwarz ist, ich hatte schon ebay-fingerzucken...


----------



## Davidbelize (23. März 2009)

na hoffentlich passt der freilauf einer silbernen gt nabe in eine rote gt nabe!!!!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            gratuliere zur recht schnellen problemlösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (24. März 2009)

dies und jenes...



gabeln




schuhe ...fresh nikes on my feet make my cypher complete (nas)




leibchen




lenker und lektüre


----------



## tofu1000 (24. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schuhe ...*fresh* nikes on my feet make my cypher complete (nas)


Wie gehabt:




...die halle voller                      nikes adidas und filas - ich weiß, dies war nie das was zählt, aber irgendwie lieb'                      ich das... (MT)

Beachtlicher Einkaufskorb... Ich wäre übrigens für die "kleine Rote" im kleinen Schwarzen.


----------



## planetsmasher (24. März 2009)

hell Yeah!
als Die Massiven noch nicht auf dicke Hose gemacht haben, waren sie irgendwie sympathischer. Apropos Old Skool:
so nen schönen Club Roost Lenker würde ich auch noch suchen. Also falls einer übrig wäre...


----------



## dr.juggles (24. März 2009)

kann dir nen schwarzen abtreten...will eigentlich doch eher flatbars verbauen.
hab 4 schwarze club roost auf halde.
wasi war einfach der king! der müsste mal was solo starten...hat ja auch fast die ganze kopfnicker auf seiner sp1200 gebastelt.


----------



## kingmoe (25. März 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> hell Yeah!
> als Die Massiven noch nicht auf dicke Hose gemacht haben, waren sie irgendwie sympathischer. Apropos Old Skool:
> so nen schönen Club Roost Lenker würde ich auch noch suchen. Also falls einer übrig wäre...



In silber bekommst du den (aber entgegen der Beschreibung ohne Strebe) bei CNC hinterhergeschmissen:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4753&osCsid=07necgltpba91fuh32qlnutgg1


----------



## planetsmasher (25. März 2009)

cool! Danke für den Tipp!
Strebe hab ich eh noch rumliegen. Die hatte ich bei meinem Hardtail für nicht unbedingt notwendig gehalten.

*Hardcore for Life!*


----------



## divergent! (25. März 2009)

so die tage kam eine xt kassette, ne kette und ich hab mich mal an ner ringle ausgetobt.

die stütze hat 27,0mm draufstehen und misst zwischen 27,1irgendwas und 27,2irgendwas

tolle ingenieure. dann werd ich wohl doch meinen rahmen aufreiben müssen.


----------



## divergent! (25. März 2009)

gerade kam was tolles in ner großen kiste

und ich fahr mal schnell zum lackieren


----------



## gtbiker (27. März 2009)

Gegönnt hab ich mir heute mal ein bissl Zeit zum basteln. 

Man nehme eine alte Rock Shox Indy S, schraube die Plastikkappen ab:



Funktion einer Elastomergabel; naja. Elastomere aufbohren etc find ich nicht so prickelnd.

und hole die Elastomere und die Abstandshalter heraus:




Man nehme eine RS Quadra 5 (auch Elastomere) und schraube da ebenfalls die edlen Alu-Topcaps ab:




stelle dann lustigerweise fest, dass die Alu-Topcaps das gleiche Gewinde haben....jaja, so ein Gedanke....Alu>besser>Plaste aber Elastomere immernoch blöde.....also ne alte Feder (ca. gleicher Durchmesser, Werte: keine Ahnung....) von ner 5 Jahre alten Suntour-Federgabel und reingesteckt, zu lang. 




Also bissl abgesägt (das Ding braucht so und so keiner mehr) und dann das Ganze reingeschraubt mit den neuen Topcaps, die coolerweise auch noch einen längeren Verstellweg (->Einfederhärteeinstellung) haben (rund 1cm mehr Einstellweg, siehe Foto, beide Caps in Maximalstellung:




Fertig ist die Stahlfeder-Indy-mit-Alu-Topcaps für leichte (50-60kg) Mädels.



noch ohne die kleinen schwarzenm Abdeckkäppchen.

Funktion: Ein Genuss im Vergleich zu den Elastomeren 
Das Einzige was noch fehlt ist ein Durchschlagschutz.
Auf diesem Wege: Wenn jemand ein altes (verhärtetes) Elstomer gegen Versandgebühr abzugeben hat, bitte melden, muss da ein Stückl rausschneiden.
Gruß

Nächstes Projekt in der Mache:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

klein aber fein..............


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. März 2009)

Hauptsache eloxiert



ist am Tequesta


----------



## gremlino (27. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> und ich fahr mal schnell zum lackieren


Wieso willst du denn das Kaninchen auf dem Bild lackieren lassen????


----------



## Syborg (27. März 2009)

gremlino schrieb:


> Wieso willst du denn das Kaninchen auf dem Bild lackieren lassen????



Ist doch bald Ostern!


----------



## DeepStar23 (27. März 2009)

Ich war heute auch mal shoppen.. 





Neu und ungekürzt..


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2009)

gremlino schrieb:


> Wieso willst du denn das Kaninchen auf dem Bild lackieren lassen????




hab ich jetzt rosa gemacht, mir war mal so.....nicht wirklich aber es reizt

war mein avalanche abholen....hab bis halb 11 abends aufgebaut und noch kein kpl. foto, deshalb nur mal ein paar sachen zum vorglühen.

ist bei 9,3 kilo gelandet. muss noch neue spacer für unter vorbau machen und härtere federn für die judy kaufen, deshalb kann ich noch nicht richtig damit fahren...sorry aggressor2 hätte sonst geklappt.

werd aber sicher mal kurz an radwanderweg an die saale rollern und ein gutes foto schießen.
 der lack setzt sich aber noch etwas, das teil ist matt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (28. März 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Nächstes Projekt in der Mache:


Ergänzungshalber:



Handwerklich sicherlich keine Meisterleistung (scheiß Arbeitsumstände[....]) aber doch ganz brauchbar.
Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Speedneedle für Arme...
Aber feine Sachen bastelst du da!


----------



## gtbiker (28. März 2009)

_Die Armut befreit von den gewöhnlichen Normen des Verhaltens. _
Danke!


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2009)

post von insel für echt billich......






das sind sie..die schönen avid arch supreme mit hebeln...


----------



## versus (31. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


>



glückwunsch!!! wunderschöne bremse 
und zumindest bei trockenheit hält die mit allen meinen discs locker mit.


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2009)

Wo ich die Brakes sehe.
Habt ihr auch Probleme mit der HR-Bremse wenn ihr ohne Brakebooster "arbeitet"?
Ich krieg mein Hinterrad selbst im trockenen Zustand nicht zum blockieren! Der Hinterbau arbeitet richtig dagegen. 
Muss mir morgen wieder den Brakebooster anbauen!

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Mein Karton ist noch nicht da, warte noch!


----------



## kingmoe (31. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wo ich die Brakes sehe.
> Habt ihr auch Probleme mit der HR-Bremse wenn ihr ohne Brakebooster "arbeitet"?
> Ich krieg mein Hinterrad selbst im trockenen Zustand nicht zum blockieren! Der Hinterbau arbeitet richtig dagegen.
> Muss mir morgen wieder den Brakebooster anbauen!



Kommt auf den Rahmen an. Aber i. d. R. reicht es hinten zum Blockieren immer.


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2009)

96er Zaskar!
Ich hab ne 96er und ne 2000er XT V_Brake genutzt bis jetzt!

Man sieht richtig wie der Hinterbau auseinandergedrückt wird wenn ich den Hebel voll durchziehe.


----------



## SixTimesNine (31. März 2009)

Also die Bilder sind ja nur der halbe Spass. Heute durfte ich dieses CNC-Wunder-Kunstwerk in meinen Händen halten: Der pure Kick!!!
Glückwunsch David.


----------



## zaskar-le (31. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 96er Zaskar!
> Ich hab ne 96er und ne 2000er XT V_Brake genutzt bis jetzt!
> 
> Man sieht richtig wie der Hinterbau auseinandergedrückt wird wenn ich den Hebel voll durchziehe.



Kann eigentlich so nicht sein. Vielleicht nochmal an der Feinjustage arbeiten? Wie kingmoe schon sagte: zum Blockieren muss (und das tut es für gewöhnlich auch) immer reichen. Jeder Hinterbau drückt sich etwas auseinander, aber ein 96er Zaskar sollte eigentlich im Vergleich recht steif sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich so nicht sein. Vielleicht nochmal an der Feinjustage arbeiten? Wie kingmoe schon sagte: zum Blockieren muss (und das tut es für gewöhnlich auch) immer reichen. Jeder Hinterbau drückt sich etwas auseinander, aber ein 96er Zaskar sollte eigentlich im Vergleich recht steif sein.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Bei mir (bzw uns) fahren zwei 96er - einmal HS22, ob mit oder ohne Booster, blockieren ist bei 85kg kein Problem (GreenFrog auf Keramik); einmal Deore V-Brake ohne Booster normal auf Alu, auch null Problemo. 
 Felgen säubern und Beläge anschleifen? Ansonsten vielleicht weichere Beläge?


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

Ich werds mal mit weicheren Belägen versuchen!

Mein Paket ist auch heute nicht erschienen! Dafür aber ne Mail vom Versand. "Die von mir gewählten Syncrosteile sind erst ab Mai wieder lieferbar"


----------



## kingmoe (2. April 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Gegönnt hab ich mir heute mal ein bissl Zeit zum basteln.
> 
> Man nehme eine alte Rock Shox Indy S, schraube die Plastikkappen ab:
> 
> ...



Dass die Gabel jetzt unvergleichlich besser anspricht, glaube ich sofort. Aber da die Eigendämpfung der Elatomere jetzt ja fehlt und die Indy IMO gar keine Dämpfung hat, sollte mann Wurzeltrails meiden. Die Fuhre kann sich dann doch recht beeindruckend aufschaukeln ;-)

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe genau so auch schon alte Gabeln wieder fit gemacht. Die fahren dann aber auf der Straße rum und erleichtern Oma den Ritt übern Kantstein 

Ich schau trotzdem nochmal nach ollen Elastos, wie lang muss das Stückchen sein? Darf es auch noch geschmeidig sein oder ist "verhärtet" ein Muss?


----------



## gtbiker (2. April 2009)

Hi, Elastomer hab ich zwischenzeitlich bekommen, aber danke 
Ich fahr jetzt seit 3 Jahren ne Mars super (ok luft) (im SSP) komplett ohne Dämpfung, nur mit einseitiger Luftkammer, funzt prima  (hatte auch am Anfang gedacht, ne ohne Dämpfung geht gar nicht, geht aber erstaunlich gut, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet). Man wird sehen, wie es sich fährt, ansonsten lass ich mir was einfallen....zumal ich jetzt bereits ein Elastomer IN der Feder habe, dann kommt noch der Durchschlagschutz hinzu.
Immer diese Schusterei 
Gruß T.


----------



## hoeckle (2. April 2009)

dank verlängerung und erfolgreicher ankunft, könnte das durchaus noch was mit einem 2. GT im wettbewerb werden....


----------



## tofu1000 (2. April 2009)

Das ist natürlich mal geil!


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2009)

is nur doof wenn einem auf halber strecke die luft ausgeht.


----------



## hoeckle (3. April 2009)

.... dann geht die andere hälfte ebenso bergab wie die davor david!


----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2009)

Könnte man daraus auch ein Airride-Fahrwerk fürs Bike bauen? Das wäre doch mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. April 2009)

mensch feri, schönes teil!!! erinnert mich irgendwie an die zeit als halbwüchsiger, flammender eishockeyfan:


----------



## hoeckle (3. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> mensch feri, schönes teil!!! erinnert mich irgendwie an die zeit als *halbwüchsiger, flammender eishockeyfan*:


 

und genau die, hab ich gaaanz besonders gern gehabt, wenn sie am mundloch bei unserem studio waren..... drecksblagen elende...


btw: ich kann schon jetzt verstehen, warum sich das nicht durchgesetzt hat. ich glaube ich nehme den bock mit nach hamburg, da bin ich werkstatttechnisch besser ausgestattet....


----------



## versus (3. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und genau die, hab ich gaaanz besonders gern gehabt, wenn sie am mundloch bei unserem studio waren..... drecksblagen elende...
> 
> 
> btw: ich kann schon jetzt verstehen, warum sich das nicht durchgesetzt hat. ich glaube ich nehme den bock mit nach hamburg, da bin ich werkstatttechnisch besser ausgestattet....



klingt nach einem frustrierenden tag in der fahrradwerkstatt 

die fernsehfritzen waren einem flammenden, halbwüchsigen eishockeyfan natürlich sowas von wurscht! hauptsache der EHC hat den gegener vom eis gefegt


----------



## versus (3. April 2009)

...doppelpost...


----------



## divergent! (4. April 2009)

kurbel fürs lts inkl tiso schrauben.

bei den blättern lässt sich nocht gut 30gr holen aber ich werd die erstmal herunterwirtschaften.


----------



## versus (4. April 2009)

bei mir hat sich auch wieder einiges angesammelt, was ich am w.e. bei meiner deutschen adresse abholen durfte:





die xt-parts kommen ans zaskar meiner liebsten

die atom race ins psyclone und die z1 ins sts.

die hier konnte ich nos in meinem lieblingsshop in der alten heimat ergattern 





und den hier im lieblingsshop in der neuen heimat. damit hat eine lange suche auch endlich ein ende. fast zu schade zum verbauen - ebenfalls nos und in box:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (5. April 2009)

oh ein flite evo...den kannst du gleich zu mir weiterreichen


----------



## cleiende (5. April 2009)

Ah, ich sehe meine Gabel nähert sich ihrem Ziel. Vermutlich bekomme ich nächste Woche ein grosses Paket.


----------



## cleiende (5. April 2009)

Gestern konnte ich endlich den semiklassischen Laufradsatz abholen.

Vorne scheint die geringelte Sonne





Hinten brummt das Bienchen





und in der Mitte rührt der Koch herum




Kommentare zum Mega-9 Kettenblatt könnt ihr gleich stecken lassen: Wer mir für den Kaufpreis von EUR 10 ein passendes 48er NOS im Tausch abgibt, nur zu.

Wer findet das echte Bienchen auf den Bildern?


----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> oh ein flite evo...den kannst du gleich zu mir weiterreichen



wie sagt man hier so schön: SI*CH*ER NÖHT! 
dafür habe ich zu lange nach einem neu(wertig)en evo gesucht, ausserdem war er nicht gerade günstig, aber als ich ihn samt relief-schachtel in der hand hatte, war das dann auch egal.



cleiende schrieb:


> Ah, ich sehe meine Gabel nähert sich ihrem Ziel. Vermutlich bekomme ich nächste Woche ein grosses Paket.



die mz ist an ihrem ziel schon eingetroffen 

schöner lrs, aber rot zu pörpel? mutig, mutig


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich endlich den semiklassischen Laufradsatz abholen.
> 
> Vorne scheint die geringelte Sonne
> 
> ...


Purple Rahmen und rote Naben? Das geht mal garnicht!


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2009)

ich denke wir alle schrauben zu lange,um zu wissen das kombis auf einmal doch gehen obwohl man vorher gedacht hat das geht mal gar nicht.

mut zur farbe find ich gut.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mut zur farbe find ich gut.



Bitte die hintere Nabe durch eine grüne Nabe ersetzen, dann stimme ich Dir zu 

Vorne passt die Rote, aber hinten siehts nicht aus.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. April 2009)

ein schöner schwoarza chris king fürs kleine schwarze...mein erster überhaupt


----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2009)

Versus, ein schönes Sammelsurium! Vor allem die Stütze!  
Zwar noch nicht da, aber schon auf dem Foto ein Augenschmaus:



 Eloxiert vom Meister der Farben - hier aus dem Forum (Mad-Line).
Leider hat das Ganze einen äusserst faden Beigeschmack: Im Laufe des Eloxvorgangs wurden Haarrisse sichtbar, also wird die Kurbel wohl nicht mehr fahrbar sein...


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2009)

sehr schöner farbton

will mir nächstes jahr ein rr eloxieren lassen samt gabel...glaub der ton schaut da nett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. April 2009)

Mit zunehmendem Alter braucht man Motivationshilfen...


----------



## divergent! (14. April 2009)

heute kam post aus dem fernen land.

naja und allgemein noch so ein paar sachen...man wird ja bodenständig.
man man der lenker wiegt ja mahr als das doppelte von meinem kcnc

aber schick isser....fotos von der verjüngungskur meines backwoods gibts dann wohl morgen...wenn ichs schaffe


----------



## mrks (17. April 2009)

D.I.Y. Zugführungs-Schutz:

Filmdose, Schere, Bleistift, Messer, Inbus

10 min Arbeit

Weil's mich nervt, dass die unter dem Tretlager verlegten Züge immer das Fett weggespült bekommen und trocken und schwer laufen.


----------



## mountymaus (17. April 2009)

Wir haben uns auch was schönes gegönnt 





Für weitere Informationen bitte eine PN an mich oder gt-heini.


----------



## Bastieeeh (17. April 2009)

Nette Wimpel, aber wieso ist der Schriftzug rechts schief zur Beinahe-Diagonale? Sieht etwas "krumm" aus.


----------



## maatik (17. April 2009)

mrks schrieb:


> D.I.Y. Zugführungs-Schutz:
> 
> Filmdose, Schere, Bleistift, Messer, Inbus
> 
> ...



 Just do it! 

Glei nachbauen  weil das is echt ein Problem...noch nie draufgekommen...peinlich?


----------



## mountymaus (17. April 2009)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Nette Wimpel, aber wieso ist der Schriftzug rechts schief zur Beinahe-Diagonale? Sieht etwas "krumm" aus.



Der Designer hat sich etwas bei der Anordnung gedacht. Und zwar soll die "Diagonale" eine Trennung von "Himmel" zu "Erde" sein. Ein Berg ist nun mal nicht winkelig. Man soll mehr vom "Horizont" als von der Erde sehen. Dann dachte er noch, dass die "Diagonale" zu dem parallelen Schriftzug "Team" passt. Wenn man das nicht so angeordnet hätte, dann würde "TEAM" völlig verloren in der Luft schweben. Die Ebenen vom GT-Schriftzug sollten waagerecht sein, wie z.B. beim T die Ecke unten bzw. oben. Wenn man das ganze "künstlerisch" betrachtet, kann man sich da schon etwas darunter vorstellen.


----------



## gtbiker (17. April 2009)

Gruß


----------



## Bastieeeh (18. April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Da bin ich ganz sicher zu wenig Künstler zu.





mountymaus schrieb:


> Der Designer hat sich etwas bei der Anordnung gedacht. Und zwar soll die "Diagonale" eine Trennung von "Himmel" zu "Erde" sein. Ein Berg ist nun mal nicht winkelig. Man soll mehr vom "Horizont" als von der Erde sehen. Dann dachte er noch, dass die "Diagonale" zu dem parallelen Schriftzug "Team" passt. Wenn man das nicht so angeordnet hätte, dann würde "TEAM" völlig verloren in der Luft schweben. Die Ebenen vom GT-Schriftzug sollten waagerecht sein, wie z.B. beim T die Ecke unten bzw. oben. Wenn man das ganze "künstlerisch" betrachtet, kann man sich da schon etwas darunter vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (18. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wir haben uns auch was schönes gegönnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Und wenn alles *G*u*T* geht, dann folgen am Montag auch noch kleine Flaggen 
Wie gesagt, bei Interesse oder für weitere Infos bitte eine PN.


----------



## Kruko (19. April 2009)

Kam zwar schon vor ein paar Tagen, aber besser spät als nie





Nicht GT-spezifisch, aber für die Klassiker benötigt man ja auch entsprechendes Schuhwerk





Ich könnte mich aber in den Hintern beißen. Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich das Vorgängermodell wahrscheinlich entsorgt

Der alte Bell Image2 ist auch schon wieder reaktiviert. Da war ich mit der Entsorgung nicht so schnell


----------



## zaskar-le (19. April 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nicht GT-spezifisch, aber für die Klassiker benötigt man ja auch entsprechendes *Schuhwerk*



...die hab ich auch noch hier zu stehen und fahre sie immer noch sehr gern!


----------



## dr.juggles (19. April 2009)

sind ja auch wunderschön.


----------



## gtbiker (21. April 2009)

Danke tomasius! 
Gruß


----------



## tomasius (21. April 2009)

Bitte gtbiker! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (22. April 2009)

Nun sind auch die Fähnchen fertig. Montag vor der Spätschicht schnell geholt. Leider war gestern gar kein Wind um sie zu fotografieren und heute zu viel. Da musste ich mir mit einem Ventilator helfen...

Einmal in den Originalfarben




Einmal wieder "designed"....




Leider wollten die Fähnchen nicht so wehen, wie ich das wollte. Ich habe bestimmt 50 Fotos machen müssen, um etwas halbwegs brauchbares zu bekommen.

Falls Interesse besteht, dann bitte per PN.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. April 2009)

Endlich kam Heute nach langem warten mein letztes Sofa für meine GT's an!
Jetzt fehlt noch ein Teil und dann.....


----------



## divergent! (30. April 2009)

heut kam meine starrgabel. 4 tage von hongkong nach dtl!!!

super ebayer


----------



## gtbiker (30. April 2009)

Auf ganz genau das Bild habe ich gewartet! Danke!


----------



## aggressor2 (30. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> heut kam meine starrgabel. 4 tage von hongkong nach dtl!!!
> 
> super ebayer



Schön


----------



## divergent! (30. April 2009)

werd morgen mal ein ründchen drehen. macht auf jedenfall schonmal nen guten eindruck mit all ihren ecken und kanten. weiß ist aber einen ticken zu hell. aber da ja noch mehr weiß ans rad kommt wirds dann nicht so auffallen.

mal sehen was meine handgelenke sagen


----------



## aggressor2 (30. April 2009)

isses nich n büschn überfrüht die judy zu verkaufen?


----------



## gtbiker (30. April 2009)

Heute kamm endlich ein Teil, dass in neu/passender Übersetzung/silber/4kant/günstig ganz schön schwierig zu bekommen ist....die gute alte M510er Kurbel! Endlich!  Das Ende naht....



Gruß


----------



## divergent! (1. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> isses nich n büschn überfrüht die judy zu verkaufen?



nein. bin heut die erste runde in starr gefahren.....geil


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> nein. bin heut die erste runde in starr gefahren.....geil



das freut mich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (4. Mai 2009)

heut kam lecker hongkong näbelchen fürs lts


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2009)

es gibt ja ein teil das ich schon seit eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwiiiiiggggggkkkkkeeeeeiiiitttteeeeeennnnnnn für mein zassi suche.
das soll bedeuten ich suche es schon verdammt lange weil sehr schwer zu bekommen.

hier ist es in NOS



 .........






















hübsch nicht?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hübsch nicht?



Aber richtig. Brauchste noch ne passende XT-Kurbel (4-Kant) dazu?


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2009)

neee kommt an ne revo.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

Hab auch was neues



fürs Performer


----------



## gtbiker (10. Mai 2009)

Fürs Tempest




Fürs Tempest und fürs Avalanche




Gruß


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Mai 2009)

nichts grosses aber sehr sehr wichtig.....





bremszugegenhalter und endhülsen (über die freue ich mich sehr) für bremszughüllen passend für xc pro hebel.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2009)

ist cool wenn alle vor der glotze sitzen und fussball schaun....



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sacat=See-All-Categories&_naf=1&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

und ab in die sportsbar...


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2009)

So einen Canti-Gegenhalter mit GT-Logo hab ich auch noch liegen, Zustand ziemlich gut. Falls jemand Interesse hat, PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (14. Mai 2009)

Gezwungenermassen - da der Freilauf meines Crossmax HR's gebrochen ist - habe ich mir folgendes feines gegoennt:





Nun zwar nicht mehr so leicht wie vorher, aber dafuer passend zur Kurbel und den restlichen Shimpanso-Teilen.

Noch erfreulicher war der Preis: 12euro die Felge (NOS), 8euro Speichen (NOS), 5euro LX Nabe (gebraucht) + 2euro fuer's Zentrieren


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Mai 2009)

was für eine syncros felge ist das und gibts da noch welche?


----------



## Tiensy (14. Mai 2009)

Hi David,

kann Dir leider nicht sagen um welche Syncros Felge es sich handelt. Der S Y N C R O S Schriftzug ist auch nur ganz simpel aufgebracht. Bin mir sicher, dass es kein Fake oder aehnliches ist, allerdings ist die Verarbeitungsqualitaet auf mittlerem Niveau. 

Leider war das Teil ein Einzelstueck. Zu dem Preis haette ich mir noch welche auf Halde gelegt. 

Sorry.


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Gezwungenermassen - da der Freilauf meines Crossmax HR's gebrochen ist - habe ich mir folgendes feines gegoennt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

oh shit! da fällt mir gerade was ein


----------



## Tiensy (14. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> oh shit! da fällt mir gerade was ein



Halb so wild. Die Instandsetzung hat noch Zeit.  Es hat sich hier allerdings etwas richtig feines ergeben..., daher hab ich dringendst einen Ersatz benoetigt.

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2009)

dann bin ich ja froh! hatte schon ein ganz akutes schlechtes gewissen.

bezieht sich "was feines" aufs biken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (14. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja froh! hatte schon ein ganz akutes schlechtes gewissen.
> 
> bezieht sich "was feines" aufs biken ?



Hi Volker,

ja das bezieht sich auf's Biken  Siehe hier:

http://hobbybike.ro/Making.html

und 

http://hobbybike.ro/traseu 4x.html

und

http://hobbybike.ro/hoia.html

ich glaub da haetten die Crossmax auch nicht mehr lange gehalten. 

Davon abgesehen freu ich mich wie Bolle! (wer ist Bolle ueberhaupt?)

Schoenen Abend noch,

Tien Sy.


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2009)

na das sieht doch mal gut aus! viel spass un falle net runner ihr buwe!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen freu ich mich wie Bolle! (wer ist Bolle ueberhaupt?)
> 
> Schoenen Abend noch,
> 
> Tien Sy.


 
Moin,

wer Bolle ist? Siehe hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolle_reiste_jüngst_zu_Pfingsten

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Mai 2009)

@Tiensy  

Hallöchen, darf man eigentlich fragen, wo dieses Spassrevier ist? In Italien?
Der Hund ist klasse!


----------



## Tiensy (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Micha,

danke fuer die Aufklaerung. 

@beaufighter: Das Spassrevier befindet sich in Cluj-Napoca (Rumaenien).

Warte derzeit nur noch auf meine Sattelstuetze, dann kann's losgehen 

Beste Gruesse!


----------



## Beaufighter (15. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> @beaufighter: Das Spassrevier befindet sich in Cluj-Napoca (Rumaenien).
> 
> Warte derzeit nur noch auf meine Sattelstuetze, dann kann's losgehen
> 
> Beste Gruesse!



Ich wünsch dir dann mal viel Spass, sieht echt klasse aus!

Rock'n'Roll!!!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Mai 2009)

nach langer langer suche endlich gefunden.


das ist eine dose 1993er psyclone-blau...


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Mai 2009)

FOR ADULT MTB FREAKS ONLY


----------



## gtbiker (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## divergent! (19. Mai 2009)

magura korkiestop griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (22. Mai 2009)

Da lief mir doch neulich sehr günstig eine Kore I-Beam Stütze mit Aufsatz für normale Sättel über den Weg, die erfreulicher Weise auch keine Kröpfung aufweist: 



Die kommt ins Tempest, der Umwerfer an das Centurion und im Hintergrund seht Ihr das morgige Testgebiet (Max 161 hm ü NN)


----------



## gtbiker (25. Mai 2009)

Zeit zum basteln....die alte SID musste leiden 
Sorry für bad handypics

1. Es kräuselt gar sehr




2. lalala, wech damit.




3. Fertig, morgen gehts weiter.




Gruß
p.s.: In spätestens 4 Tagen gibts hier ein neues GT zu sehen


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2009)

Versprochen ist versprochen 
Die Zeit rennt....



Gruß

Edith: Ach so, ja, was ich noch sagen wollte: Ich esse jetzt 2 dicke fette Schnitzel  Nur damit ihr Bescheid wisst


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Mai 2009)

Neue Reifen für das Continuum



Continental TourRide in 42-584 (26x1 1/2)


----------



## divergent! (26. Mai 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Versprochen ist versprochen
> Die Zeit rennt....
> 
> 
> ...




der lack schaut aber nicht schön aus


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2009)

He, hör mal 
Ne, hast schon recht, an ein paar Stellen ist er in der Tat nicht schön. Wenn du wüsstest....
Gruß


----------



## divergent! (26. Mai 2009)

hast du den nicht vorher richtig grundierd ( füller ) und dann verschliffen?

wenn du nur schwarz haben willst macht sowas auch mal ein lackierer zur not nebenbei fürn zwannie. da hast du kein streß und das ergebnis sieht gut aus.

oder wenn schon selber dann auf jedenfall ordentlich füller und mehrmals lackieren und schleifen bis die oberfläche richtig glatt ist. dann der lack drauf


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2009)

ja, schön wärs. keine zeit für so was, leider. die gabel wird so und so max. nen jahr gefahren und kommt dann weg.
gruß


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. Mai 2009)

Neue Sattelstütze fürs XCR. 
Jetzt die Frage..
Würdet ihr sie passend absägen?
Zwischen Feder und Stütze ist ca 1 cm. Es stößt nichts an.
Es wäre schon schöner, aber auch schade um die schöne Stütze.. hmmm
Ich tendiere zu --> Ja, sägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Mai 2009)

das "problem" hatte ich mit meiner thomson im xcr auch. 
für mich war aber nach anfänglichen skrupeln irgendwann klar: 
sägen. denn evtl. will man das teil ja auch mal absenken.

ein wenig tat es aber schon weh...


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> evtl. will man das teil ja auch mal absenken.



Das ist natürlich ein Argument. 
Ja, ich werde sägen.

Jetzt fehlt mir noch ein Sattel von Terry (schwer zu finden), und ein Fox rp23.
Dann bin ich erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Mai 2009)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> Neue Sattelstütze fürs XCR.
> Jetzt die Frage..
> Würdet ihr sie passend absägen?



such doch nach ner kürzeren. oder gabs von controltech keine kürzeren?

p.s. bei mir gabs auch was.
#1 highroller in 2,5 und d60




#2 xt 750 schalthebel rechts


----------



## divergent! (27. Mai 2009)

ah ich sehe du hast hoffentlich endlich einen funktionierenden hebel fürs sw gefunden. willst du die traktorreifen aufs zaskar machen?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Mai 2009)

jep. hab ich vor. 
wurde mir aller wärmstens, als einer der besten vorderreifen empfohlen.
gewicht muss ich dann woanders sparn


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. Mai 2009)

Hi aggressor2,
soweit ich weiß gabs da nur eine Länge.
Hinzu kommt, dass die CT Stützen ziemlich selten sind. dann in schwarz und in 31,6.
Ha! hier ist gerade eine bei ebay xD so ein Zufall..
Ist aber auch die einzige CT Stütze, und dann genau DIE.. + shipping to Germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Mai 2009)

na da...
wie lang is deine stütze?


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. Mai 2009)

Bis zur Sattelklemmung 35 cm.
Hab hier 2 Stück, beide sind gleich lang.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Mai 2009)

dann hol die säge raus und ab gehts


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. Mai 2009)

Ja, muss leider sein. Bei derartigen Aktionen blutet mir immer das Herz.
Gekürzte Lenker.. Abgesägte Sattelstützen..

Hab letztens erst einen 720mm breiten Azonic Lenker gegen einen unkultigen 660er Humpert getauscht.


----------



## B-Ston3D (27. Mai 2009)

Kettenblätter 32 Zähne hab ich ohne Ende.
Gebraucht und auch neu.

Oder müssen es unbedingt 34 Zähne sein?


----------



## SpeedyR (27. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jep. hab ich vor.
> wurde mir aller wärmstens, als einer der besten vorderreifen empfohlen.
> gewicht muss ich dann woanders sparn



Solange es die SinglePly Variante ist,brauchst du kein Gewicht einsparen.Spätestens wenns im Gelände mit losen Steinen und Wurzeln zur Sache geht,wirst du es nicht bereuen.Danach fährt man normalerweise das Zeug zb.von Schwalbe nie wieder 

Auch top:- Highroller Semislick 2,35 singleply (ideal fürs Hinterrad).
              -Maxxis Minion 2,35 sp VR+HR

Kann man alles zusammen kombinieren.Highroller is besser für lose,Minion besser für fest.Durchschlagschutz und speziell der leichtlauf ist bei den Minions 1a.

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Mai 2009)

@B-Ston3D: bin noch am grübeln, welche übersetzung besser is, für meine zwecke...
erstmal danke fürs angebot. ich meld mich, falls ich doch ein 32er brauchen kann

@rafa:
singleply...pff...keine ahnung.
hab den:
Gebiet	Größe	 ETRTO Karkasse Lauffläche Gewicht     Angebot
AM/FR	26x2,50  55-559	 D60	 60aMP	      875          33,49

gewicht bezog sich ja aufs gesamte rad. ich will ja mit meinem zaskar auch ordentlich berghoch 

fürs hinterrad war bis jetzt ein advantage in 2.4 in faltbar geplant.
sollte ein guter kompromiss, aus grip, haltbarkeit und rollwiderstand sein.


----------



## DeadRinger (28. Mai 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Für den nächsten MTB-Singlespeeder habe ich eine XTR M951 entlacken, mit Glasperlen strahlen und matt schwarz eloxieren lassen. Ein Vierloch-Spider wurde auch passend behandelt. Tarnkappenbomber-Look - oder wie im Nachbarforum angemerkt wurde: Holzkohle-Optik.


iss ja mal hammergeil...darf man fragen (und ne antwort bekommen ) was die "sonderbehandlung" denn so summa sumarum kostet?


----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2009)

DeadRinger schrieb:


> iss ja mal hammergeil...darf man fragen (und ne antwort bekommen ) was die "sonderbehandlung" denn so summa sumarum kostet?



Ja klar, man darf fragen! Aber ich kann nur eine wenig erhellende Antwort geben: Ich habe es einen Freund machen lassen - und dafür mit einem Tausch-Geschäft "bezahlt".

Evtl. hilft das:

Zuerst wurden die ja mit Glasperlen gestrahlt. Da die M950er Serie sehr hart lackiert ist, musste vorher sogar angeschliffen werden. Das dauert - und Zeit kostet sonst gutes Geld.

Dann hat sie mein Kumpel "auf Arbeit" erst poliert (dauert auch, trotz Profi-Maschine ist das nicht in 5 Minuten fertig...)
Anschließend wurde sie dann an einen Dritten zum eloxieren gegeben und in ein eh bereit stehendes Bad gepackt. Da kommen sie dann so matt raus, aber durch das Polieren ist die Oberfläche schön glatt und homogen. Ohne Politur hätte die Eloxiereung direkt nach dem Strahlen eher bescheiden ausgesehen, das kann extrem fleckig werden. 

Hochglänzend harteloxieren geht auch, stand aber hier nicht zur Verfügung. Mittlerweile sind die Kurbeln aber mit Klarlack glänzend gemacht worden.

Es gibt hier im Forum jemanden (Madline oder so heißt der), der so etwas auch macht. Da sehen die Sachen noch geiler aus. Und er kann die Arbeitsschritte wohl alle alleine erledigen.

Ich denke mal, 50,- Euro wären fair für so einen Job.

Edit: Hier mal ein Thread von Mad-line. Und ein Blick in sein Fotoalbum macht auch Laune!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340351&highlight=eloxiert


----------



## divergent! (28. Mai 2009)

also ich denke auch mit 50 ist man dabei. ein kumpel von mir poliert von berufswegen alles mögliche. also rahmen inkl abbeizen kostet je nach aufwand um die 20-30. fürs eloxieren legt man dan bei ner fremdfirme etwa nochmal soviel hin ( aufwand usw wird dann abgesprochen ).

aber die matte kohle optik find ich schon sehr lässig. mein eisdielenrad wird kpl so werden. wird ne schöne bude im 50er jahre ratbike look


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (1. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> such doch nach ner kürzeren. oder gabs von controltech keine kürzeren?
> 
> p.s. bei mir gabs auch was.
> 
> #2 xt 750 schalthebel rechts



Auf jeden Fall Gewicht sparen und den schwarzen Feudel vorne runterschnibbeln!  Ohne Scheiss, runter damit, aus optischen Gründen.....


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juni 2009)

schwarzer feudel?!?!?


----------



## gremlino (2. Juni 2009)

Jep, unter dem schwarzen Kunststoffüberzug vom Daumenshifter (der untere Hebel) liegt ein sehr schön geformter und schlanker, silber lackierter "zweiter" Hebel. Den muss man nur freilegen


----------



## cbk (2. Juni 2009)

Moin,
langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. 

1994 gekauft: GT RTS-2
2004 gekauft: GT zr 1.0
heute gekauft: GT Zaskar

Nachdem meine alte KTM Nudel ihr Leben ausgehaucht hatte (Rahmen gebrochen), konnte ich nicht widerstehen. 
Oh man, ich muß bekloppt sein, heute noch ein GT zu kaufen, wo die Dinger billigst bei BOC verhökert werden. 
Naja, da wird die Klau-Gefahr umso geringer.

Hoffentlich kommt GT mal wieder richtig weit nach oben. 

Verkaufen u ich jedenfalls keinen der drei Renner!


ciao


----------



## gremlino (2. Juni 2009)

Nachtrag und ein Bild aus dem Leichtbauforum gemopst:


----------



## cleiende (4. Juni 2009)

Vor Kurzem montiert:





güldener Hope Steuersatz & Thomson Elite Vorbau


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Juni 2009)

cbk schrieb:


> Oh man, ich muß bekloppt sein, heute noch ein GT zu kaufen, wo die Dinger billigst bei BOC verhökert werden.
> 
> ciao



Achje,

das ist ja total an mir vorrübergegangen! Aber bei Bicycles/BOC ist ja alles voller GTs......... Aber auch Rockys!
Aber eins ist Fakt. Das BOC Image würde ich mit Stadler gleichsetzen. Und die verkaufen ja auch Liteville, Rocky Mountain, Trek, Cannondale, Scott, etc.


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Achje,
> 
> das ist ja total an mir vorrübergegangen! Aber bei Bicycles/BOC ist ja alles voller GTs......... Aber auch Rockys!
> Aber eins ist Fakt. Das BOC Image würde ich mit Stadler gleichsetzen. Und die verkaufen ja auch Liteville, Rocky Mountain, Trek, Cannondale, Scott, etc.



sehe ich ähnlich. boc führt auch in anderer hinsicht (zubehör, kleidung, etc.) viele grossen marken und kann irgendwie noch als fachgeschäft bezeichnet werden - ein sehr grosses eben.

es wird ja keiner gezwungen ein 2-danger zu kaufen 

@cleinende: thomson


----------



## goegolo (4. Juni 2009)

Achja, waren das noch Zeiten, als es vor BOC die Bicycles Angebots-Kataloge gab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (5. Juni 2009)

Endlich nach über drei Monaten habe ich das letzte Paket für mein "*Shimano Freies GT*" bekommen!


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juni 2009)

ahhh...genau die hab ich auch im auge.
für wieviel, von wo hast du die, wenn ich fragen darf?
weißt du auch wieviel die genau wiegen?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Juni 2009)

MoinMoin

Frisch von der Insel,die langersehnten Spare Parts von BETD für mein GT STS...



....muß echt sagen,sind fix die Jungs&Mädels,hat nur 5 Tage gedauert.....die Teile sind ihr Geld wert,machen einen sehr hochwertigen+maßhaltigen Eindruck!
Ist auch das mindeste bei den Preisen,aber wer sein GT,......wobei über den Versand muß ich dort nochmal intervenieren......26Pfund gezahlt und per Einschreiben für knapp 8Pfundbekommen....naja,tret denen nochmal auffe Füße,aber ich freu mich trotzdem .......

Grüße

Nils


----------



## cleiende (9. Juni 2009)

Worüber regst Du Dich auf?
Du weisst schon daß das Pfund derzeit bei 1,15 EUR steht und daß DHL in Deutschland für ein EU Päckchen EUR 8,60 *Porto *verlangt?


----------



## Al-Capone (9. Juni 2009)

wenn ich 26 Pfund bezahle und es für 8 Pfund versendet wird würde ich mich auch aufregen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. Juni 2009)

MoinMoin

@cleiende:
Is schon klar wie der Kurs steht,nur lies mal etwas genauer....

.....zumal man nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen kann und nicht anders(warum auch immer)....aber is ja egal,ich geh davon aus bei bezahlten 26Pfund Versandkosten diese auch angewendet werden(vers.Paketversand oder so..),nicht aber per wesentlich günstigeren Einschreiben versenden und stillschweigend das höhere Porto abkassieren,was in dem Rechnungsbeleg zu sehen ist.......wäre auch nur das Einschreiben bzw.etwas mehr für Aufwand/Verpackung etc.berechnet worden,wäre ja nix los,find ich aber so schon recht heftig!
Ist zwar nicht die Welt und bringt mich nicht um,aber etwas sauer stößt es schon auf,zumal eine Art"Hinweis"an alle denk ich hierbei angebracht ist!Die Teile sind eh schon"preiswert"genug.....

Wie auch immer,wert sind sies allemal und schnell gings auch....das überwiegt eindeutig!!!
Mehr als sie darauf hinweisen und abwarten geht eh nicht,mal schauen....
Ich will jetzt einbauen....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Juni 2009)

Bei mir kam auch etwas von der Insel an... 





Mittlerweile auch schon eingespeicht.. Morgen noch zentrieren und am WE kann ich ne Runde drehen... Und Bilder machen..


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Juni 2009)

sehr schön dennis.
bitte berichte mal wie die hope so sind.
bin schwer am überlegen mir für die ketzerei einen lrs mit den naben zu holen, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob die mir wegen der extremen lautstärke nicht nach paar wochen auf den keks gehen.

mfg


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Juni 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sehr schön dennis.
> bitte berichte mal wie die hope so sind.
> bin schwer am überlegen mir für die ketzerei einen lrs mit den naben zu holen, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob die mir wegen der extremen lautstärke nicht nach paar wochen auf den keks gehen.
> 
> mfg



TOP Naben.Eher einfache Konstruktion,umso recht wartungsarm.

Die Freilauf ist schon abartig laut (erspart die Klingel).Die Naben sind vergleichsweise leicht,-hinten dank ALU Freilauf (nur Spider Kassetten verwenden)

Vom P/L Verhältnis unschlagbar 

Beste Grüße RAfa


----------



## Al-Capone (12. Juni 2009)

Sind die lauter als die alten Hügis?


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Juni 2009)

Überzeuge dich selbst

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=hope+pro+2+hub&aq=1&oq=hope+pro

Bin davor nur Ringle Abbah und Hadley gefahren.Die Pro II toppt alles 

Grüße Rafa


----------



## Diggler (12. Juni 2009)

oury griffe. eigentlich nichts erwähnenswertes aber ich bin doch ziemlich begeistert von den teilen. ich brauchte neue griffe für das zaskar, weil die alten optisch nicht passten und kaufte mir die ourys. sie sind ziemlich dick, sehr weich und griffig allerdings auch etwas teuerer verglichen mit 0815 griffen - dafür gibts aber einen aufkleber dazu mit tesafilm umwickeltem lenker und wd40 sind sie absolut verdrehsicher.
schöne grüße,
diggler


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Juni 2009)

Nach hause gekommen und gleich ein Paket da.
Drin war:



die Kurbeln werden zusammen mit diesen teilen verbaut



und vorn kommt das rein



jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Gabel, max. 45cm Einbauhöhe in Schwarz oder Grün.
Mal schauen was die zeit bringt


----------



## muttipullover (12. Juni 2009)

Die Oury´s sind geil, fahre ich auch an 2 Rädern, griffig und doch bequem.
Aber ein wenig Haarspray hätte es auch getan.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## kingmoe (12. Juni 2009)

...und eben habe ich sie bei DeepStar schon den fertigen LRS bewundern dürfen. Der Mann ist schnell 



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Bin davor nur Ringle Abbah und Hadley gefahren.Die Pro II toppt alles
> 
> Grüße Rafa



Der Hope-Sound ist geil, die Naben in Preis-Leistung fast unschlagbar.

Aber meine Ibis Union mit Hügi-Innenleben ist wesentlich lauter 

On Topic: In meinem Peace steckt jetzt dank DeepStars Hilfe eine schöne neue GLÄNZENDE XT-Stütze, jippie!!!


----------



## B-Ston3D (12. Juni 2009)

Für das Zassi eine neue Kurbel. 



175 stand auf der Verpackung, 180 war drin  




Für das I-Drive ein Brakebooster. Der Hinterbau biegt sich doch arg auf beim bremsen.




Alles neu OVP 

Dazu ein alter Terry Fly für das Trekking und beim Zassi hab ich die Bremsleitung der HS33 kürzen lassen  
Bilder gibts Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Juni 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> ...und eben habe ich sie bei DeepStar schon den fertigen LRS bewundern dürfen. Der Mann ist schnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das Rad denn auch schon fahren würde.. 
Muss gleich mal das Rad meiner Freundin plündern.. 

Denke auch meine Hügi Compact im Zassi ist lauter als meine Hope.
Aber die ist auch noch neu.. Und meine rote Hügi is noch lauter.. 

Naja,soviel hab ich ja nicht gemacht,Kingmoe.. 

Ach ja,das ist die HR-Nabe:


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Die Oury´s sind geil, fahre ich auch an 2 Rädern, griffig und doch bequem.
> Aber ein wenig Haarspray hätte es auch getan.
> Gruß Steffen



ich fahre die ourys auch sehr gerne und habe weder haarspray noch tesafilm verwendet. halten bombig und ich finde sie neben den rf good evil grips am bequemsten


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juni 2009)

bei mir gabs auch ein paar teile...






xt770 kurbel + xt760 umwerfer + maxxis advantage in 2.4 und 60a + ritchey wcs lenker und vorbau + so ein innenlager:






morgen sollte mir ups dann auch endlich meine neuen pedale bringen.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich kanns einfach nicht lassen: 





@ aggressor: Die Ritchey-Teile gefallen! 

Und: Nichts geht über Ourys!


----------



## divergent! (18. Juni 2009)

heut kam unter anderem schöne forumspost und reifen sowie werkzeug fürs lts


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. Juni 2009)

Moin,

da ich auch bald Besitzer eines GT's bin , manch einer weiß es ja schon , kamen heuer schon ein paar Teile dafür an. Das am schönsten Verpackte  lichte ich mal hier ab:





...der Rest vom Anfang ist hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/18452

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Tiensy (22. Juni 2009)

Juhuuuuu!!!! Endlich ist mein Non-Tune-SRAM-But-Full-XTR-Shimano Zaskar komplett 






Mein erster Shimano-LRS. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Diggler (23. Juni 2009)

@Tiensy
schöne Naben

Samstag ist mein San Marco Regal Sattel gekommen. Zu dem Kauf hat mich der 92er Katalog inspiriert in dem die meisten Modelle mit einem Nachbau dieses Sattels ausgestattet waren. Ausserdem musste mal wieder etwas Neues ans Zassi. Ich bin jetzt ca. 100km mit dem Sattel gefahren und bin zufrieden. Er fühlt sich schon anders als ein Flite oder SLR, die ich sonst fahre, an scheint aber gut zu meinem Hintern zu passen. Für eine genaue Beurteilung fehlen aber noch ein paar Kilometer. Übrigens ist der Regal, aufgrund der tief heruntergezogenen Flanken, nicht mit allen Sattelstützen kombinierbar.


----------



## divergent! (24. Juni 2009)

heute kam mein vorletztes aber unheimlich allerwichtigstes bauteil fürs lts. die nabe...nach fast 3 monaten!

speichen sind schon unterwegs. jetzt hoffe ich nur ich hab mich in der länge nicht vermachet. also...nächste woche ist es fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (24. Juni 2009)

darf ich vorstellen, dass erste Teil für mein TERRAMÖTO-Projekt.






nicht gerade leicht - aber er passt perfekt zu meinem Sitzfleisch. Fahr den in der TLD-Edition ja schon am STS.  Ich bin auch ganz zuversichtlich dass diese blöden Zierstreifen bestimmt nicht lange zu sehen sein werden.
Gabel und Lenker sind quasi schon so gut wie auf dem Weg zu mir.

...more to come.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juni 2009)

Bei mir kann dies für 2 GTs an



Glitter-Flakes für den Klarlack


----------



## cbk (25. Juni 2009)

Bei mir waren es heute nur zwei Reifen. Ich brauch was zum Trainieren und abspecken. Da hab ich einen Satz Schwalbe Marathon Plus Reifen beim örtlichen Dealer bestellt.

35x559 scheint wohl ein absolut untypisches Maß zu sein, jedenfalls waren nichtmal die Schläuche vorrätig.

Naja, wenn ich selber ein paar kg runter hab, kommen die Reifen wieder runter.


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2009)

das hab ich mir heute für meine gt familie gegönnt.....

der preis mit versand 35 pfund...


----------



## divergent! (26. Juni 2009)

ich geh mal davon aus du resdest von der stütze und nicht vom rahmen

glücksschwein


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2009)

stimmt stütze 10 pfund und rahmen gabs gratis dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (26. Juni 2009)

Zum Glück in 16", sonst könnte ich glatt neidisch werden. 
Aber das sieht wieder, wie beim Psyclone, nach viel Zuwendung aus.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Zum Glück in 16", sonst könnte ich glatt neidisch werden.
> Aber das sieht wieder, wie beim Psyclone, nach viel Zuwendung aus.
> Gruß Steffen



ein rotes in 18 hab ich schon.


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Juni 2009)

Richter ohne 8.0
Ich dachte immer es gab nur das Richter 8.0


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Juni 2009)

geiles richter!
fast so schön wie ralf.


----------



## cleiende (27. Juni 2009)

Vor Kurzem war wieder Jagdsaison





Kurz zur Beute:

Digitale Küchenwaage, meine Frau glaubt die sei für die Küche...
1 Satz RF Kettenblätter von einer Evolve XC, die XTs am Fully waren fertig
silberne LX-Shifter für Lucky Lukes Zaskar
zwei Ringlés
eine türkise Dreingabe zum türkisen Ringlé (weiss einer wer diese Halter gebaut hat?)
Eine U-Brake, sollte man immer auf Lager haben
ein wenig Thomson fürs Fully und fürs XiZang
Humbrol Modellbaufarben zum Ausbessern des GT-Lotto - Vorsorge für den Herbst/Winter

Demnächst mehr


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> ...eine türkise Dreingabe zum türkisen Ringlé (weiss einer wer diese Halter gebaut hat?)



schönes set 

ich habe den selben flaschenhalter in schwarz. würde mich auch interessieren von welchem hersteller der ist. farbe, wandstärke und finish sind 100%ig wie beim schwarzen ringle


----------



## gremlino (28. Juni 2009)

neu und fürs LTS, die Tage angekommen :


----------



## Fluffi (28. Juni 2009)

> Digitale Küchenwaage, meine Frau glaubt die sei für die Küche...


 
Da freut sich die Frau sicherlich.

Ich warte noch auf´s Paket. Die alte Kurbel hatte die Frechheit nach 10 Jahren den Geist aufgeben zu müssen.


----------



## divergent! (29. Juni 2009)

heute sind meine speichen für meinen lrs gekommen. gewicht kpl 1379gr

nabe vorn soul kozak lefty
hinten rotaz
felgen sun ufo
je 28 revos

morgen wirds beim radhändler richtig zentriert und dann kann mein lts endlich auf die wiese


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juni 2009)

syncos, 1" std, 100m, nos, nib...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbk (30. Juni 2009)

Bei mir kamen heute rote "GT Bicycles" Griffe an. 
Leider gibt es irgendwie keinen gelben oder schwarzen Griffe mehr.


----------



## moitrich (30. Juni 2009)

cbk schrieb:


> Bei mir kamen heute rote "GT Bicycles" Griffe an.
> Leider gibt es irgendwie keinen gelben oder schwarzen Griffe mehr.



Wie wäre es hiermit:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Bike-handlebar-grips-for-MTB-bikes-Black_W0QQitemZ370222819986QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item5632ffea92&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-GRIPS-YELLOW-BLACK_W0QQitemZ270418352825QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item3ef6309ab9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Chat Chambers (2. Juli 2009)

Wie ich sie 1993 schon besessen und geschaltet habe...

Bald darf ich wieder!

NOS


----------



## cbk (2. Juli 2009)

Moin,
bei mir kam heute eine Magura Odur 100mm im "rote Socken Design" und ein Acros Steuersatz an. 
Da paßt das jetzt vom design her auch mit den roten Griffen. (rote Griffe / Lenkerenden und rotes Ende am Tauchrohr der Gabel)


----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2009)

in den letzten tagen kamen lauter kleine leckerein für mein talera.

uppss...die bilder hab ich gar nicht gedreht...naja egal erkennen tut man es trotzdem.

spanner und steuersatz von xlc. 3ttt vorbau und zoom lenker und magura hs77 hebel damit ich meine hs33 weiterfahren kann...darauf bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## B-Ston3D (8. Juli 2009)

Sündhaft teure Top Caps von reset racing.
Somit ist wieder die leichte Standrohr Einheit der SL eingebaut.


----------



## Chat Chambers (14. Juli 2009)

Für mein '91er Karakoram Elite:

Tioga Steuersatz, Chromo-Sattelstützen 26.6 x 400, Titan-Vorbauschraube, 1991. 

NOS


----------



## Rennkram (14. Juli 2009)

B-Ston3D --> Rennkram

eine Edelstahlhülse mit Gewinde fürs XCR. Die Alte war hinüber 




Dazu eine weiche U-Turn Feder für die Psylo SL.  100mm nutzbarer Federweg


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Juli 2009)

MoinMoin


....nach langer,langer Suche,dank eines Forumsmitgliedes und weil ich zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort war...sowie einem knapp verpassten Verkauf hat sich das stündliche reinschauen in den Classicbasar letztendlich doch noch gelohnt!

Seht selbst:


BOX Levers Nr.020-02-97



...für mein GT STS-DH



Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoR (23. Juli 2009)

Na das GT noch nicht fertig aber das ist schon vorhanden!


----------



## cy-one (23. Juli 2009)

FC-M560 sowie dazu passendes XT-Innenlager, gebraucht, recht zerkratzt aber sonst in gutem Zustand.




Neue Kurbel war als armer Student nicht drin 

Wird in Elfenbein lackiert (nur die Kurbel, nicht das Kettenblatt. Die anderen Kettenblätter hab ich schonmal abmontiert).


----------



## gremlino (23. Juli 2009)

fürs 96er LTS:


----------



## goegolo (24. Juli 2009)

Für das Tempest: 





Korrespondiert astrein mit der Farbe der Nokons und der Form der Gabel


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2009)

avid juicy 7, mit großen scheiben und dot 4 typ 200


----------



## Janikulus (26. Juli 2009)

King, Thomson und Talas für das Force:





ebenfalls King für das 20th Zaskar:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (26. Juli 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


>



Diese matt-blaue Lackierung macht mich unheimlich an, das würde ich gern mal in natura sehen. Berichte doch mal bitte wie die Lackqualität ist.  Ansonsten scheint es ja ein zurückhaltend-edler Aufbau zu werden.


----------



## divergent! (26. Juli 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> avid juicy 7, mit großen scheiben und dot 4 typ 200




die sieht gut aus. 200er scheibe man man da hat aber einer angst er kommt nicht mehr zum stehen oder?

ich hab mir mal schnell für 2 nenn lenker geschossen...mein roter am lts hat an der klemmung hässliche spuren...die machen mir etwas angst


----------



## Janikulus (26. Juli 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Diese matt-blaue Lackierung macht mich unheimlich an, das würde ich gern mal in natura sehen. Berichte doch mal bitte wie die Lackqualität ist.  Ansonsten scheint es ja ein zurückhaltend-edler Aufbau zu werden.



klar ich berichte dann wie der Lack ist, wenn es aufgebaut ist und die ersten Steine ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben.

Vom Aufbau her orientiere ich mich an diesem hier:

http://www.hansrey.com/images/bikes/IMGP0986.jpg


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die sieht gut aus. 200er scheibe man man da hat aber einer angst er kommt nicht mehr zum stehen oder?



nöö....
die 200er scheibe geb ich an nen kumpel ab. der is eher richtung fr/dh orientiert 
ich werd mir andere scheiben fürs zaskar besorgen.
die avid sind mist.


----------



## Tiensy (26. Juli 2009)

Bist Du die Maxxis Advantage schon ausgiebig gefahren? Ich brauche in naher Zukunft einen Satz neuer Reifen für mein Zaskar. Bin mir aber absolut unschlüssig was es werden soll... Nur Maxxis ist sicher. Aber ob Minion, Highroller, Advantage... Kein Plan


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2009)

bin mit dem advantage ganze 70km gefahrn bis jetz.
mein zaskar steht grob zerlegt in der ecke rum und versauert...
aber bei den 70km war der advantage aufm hinterrad ziemlich gut.
zusammen mit dem highroller vorne ne super kombination. bergab sehr gut.
berghoch, mit dem richtigen luftdruck, gleichmäßigem tritt und der richtigen spur, gabs so gut wie keine gripprobleme. auch bei eklig klebrigen schlamm und ordentlich steigung.
nur die seitenführung fand ich etwas zu mäßig, aber es war alles schön kontrollierbar und mit der kombi wär ich im trockenen in manchen kurven auch nich schneller gefahrn...
bei irgendnem onlineshop gabs den advantage für 18-19euro. sowohl in 2.1, als auch 2.4. weiß grad nich welcher es war.
frag mal gt-heini, der kann dir da weiterhelfen


----------



## Tiensy (26. Juli 2009)

Ok, Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2009)

Ich kann den Reifen bisher auch empfehlen. Hier die Seite, wo es den Reifen für 18,- gibt.

www.rad-speyer.eu


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Juli 2009)

ich bin auch zufrieden mit dem advantage, auch wenn der 2,25 etwas arg dick im zassi aussieht.


----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2009)

der alex mag ja traktorlook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2009)

stimmt. wobei der 2.25er bestimmt besser passt, als der 2.4er


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Juli 2009)




----------



## SpeedyR (31. Juli 2009)

Frische Hardware fürs....?!





Grüße Rafa


----------



## cyclery.de (31. Juli 2009)

Sanction!


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Juli 2009)

Mit den CK´s kann ich net mithalten.. 
Für´s Rey:


----------



## Rennkram (31. Juli 2009)

Da kann ich wiederum mithalten:
VR: XT Disc 6 loch mit Mavic XC 717 Disc auf Sapim Race + Alu Nippel 
HR: XT Felgenbremse mit Mavic 717 Auf Sapim Race + Alu nippel 
Alles in Schwarz 
Ganz schön schwer der Satz..  die blöden XT









+ RoRo und RaRa DD in 2.1


----------



## cy-one (4. August 2009)

Whee, mein neuer Lenker fürs Talera-Singlespeedprojekt ist da...
Wiegt fröhliche 308 Gramm und gefällt mir echt gut... Wie praxistauglich er ist, wird er dann hoffentlich in einigen Monaten zeigen


----------



## divergent! (12. August 2009)

heute kam lecker teilchen für mein backwoods ssp projekt. wird allerdings wie alles kpl poliert...deshalb auch gleich noch der satz neuer aufkleber.

aber schon heftig daß das teil gut das doppelte von meinem alten vorbau wiegt...naja dafür ist es kultiger


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2009)

Für das LTS DS



Azonic Shorty 75mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (15. August 2009)

chic und kurz


----------



## cleiende (17. August 2009)

Nicht nur heute, auch in den letzten Monaten klingelte der Postbote bei mir.
Er brachte viele bunte Smarties





Und noch zwei passende Trikots


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nicht nur heute, auch in den letzten Monaten klingelte der Postbote bei mir.
> Er brachte viele bunte Smarties


----------



## divergent! (17. August 2009)

dachte ich auch grad...ich hätte gerne grün


----------



## burschilan (17. August 2009)

Dann ist mir jetzt klar wo der goldene hingegangen ist.


----------



## Janikulus (19. August 2009)

für das Force und die Sitzzone:





und ein glänzender Lenker, passend zu den anderen schwarzen Teilen:



das Bunte stört mich zwar ein wenig, habe aber nichts besseres gefunden, falls jemand eine Idee hat? (OS, ca. 20mm rizer, schwarz glänzend und schlicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (19. August 2009)

Schwarzer Edding  .Ich würde es aber so lassen.Immerhin ist WCS die "Top" Baureihe von Ritchey.

Oder wenns matt sein soll,dann Easton (hat aber leider etwas "rot" dran.Oder mein Favorite: Race Face Atlas FR lowrise 






So!Heute war ich beim Sören Speer die Laufräder fürs Sanction abhollen.Sehr lässiger Typ.Hat mich gleich auf ne Runde im Taunus eigeladen.Muss ich demnächst unbedingt einlösen


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. August 2009)

Damit ich am Wochenende auch mit dem "Fully" den Harz erklimmen kann.


----------



## cleiende (23. August 2009)

Der Controller liebt 





Controltech!

Blau und NOS


----------



## gtbiker (23. August 2009)

Nicht direkt für ein GT und auch nicht direkt gegönnt, aber zusammengebastelt, heute 










1458g plus 2x17g Felgenband plus 66g Spanner.
Gruß


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2009)

schick...wasn das für ne vr nabe....gewicht, preis, wo zu kaufen usw interessiert natürlich auch?


----------



## gtbiker (23. August 2009)

HR:
Nabe: Novatech Classic-Superlight MTB, 32Loch, gewogene 296g, ca. 40Euro.
Felge: Sun 0° XC, 32Loch, gewogene 433g, 19Euro.
3fach gekreuzt.

VR:
Nabe: Novatech Race Superlight, 28Loch, gewogene 77g, 29Euro.
Felge: Sun Ufo, 28Loch, gewogene 378g, 30 Euro.
2fach gekreuzt.

Speichen: 70x DT Revo schwarz plus 70x Alunippel schwarz, 294g, ca. 35Euro.
Felgenband: Ritchey 2x17g.
Spanner: Mounty, oversize, schwarz, 66g, 8 Euro.
Bezug: CNC-Bike Onlineshop.

Macht 1458g für ca. 160Euro.


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2009)

jetzt sehe ich es auch...ne novatec....ich hab vorher die flansche gesucht....naja die fortschreitende alterssenilität schlägt sich wohl auch auf die augen nieder.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. August 2009)

Für ein neues GT Projekt

2x Mitsuboshi Silver Star Competition III in 24x1,75 gelb



ungefahren und nicht ausgetrocknet.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2009)

Sassy wo kommen die ran? Sachma war das Timberline 24" oder 26"?


----------



## divergent! (28. August 2009)

gestern schon gegönnt und eingebaut, heute eingestellt und getestet.....bin doch seehr zufrieden mit der neuen bremse.

im vergleich zur b4 richtig gut.

@alex: musste nix entlüften, hat alles perfekt gepasst. leitungen könnten sogar etwas kürzer aber ich lasse es erstmal so.

im winter werd ich es wohl auf 2-fach umbauen.

komisch...auf den bildern sitzt der adapter nicht richtig...jetzt war ich im keller und alles normal...2 schrauben waren etwas lockerer....dat muss ick mal beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2009)

Was sind das für Scheiben? Sehen interessant aus.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2009)

doch, die würd ich auf jeden fall entlüften, weil das dot da drin schon verdammt alt is und wasser gezogen hat.
ich hatte extremes fading mit der bremse.
(wahrscheinlich hab ich auch einfach zu viel gebremst)
aber echt, das dot muss neu.


----------



## divergent! (28. August 2009)

das sind ashima scheiben...aber frag mich nicht welche.

doch hab sie gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremsscheibe-All...eile?hash=item56333dd488&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

ne 160er habe ich noch hier.

wollte heute unbedingt ne fahrt machen, und da die bremsen gezogen haben....raus aufs rad.

hab ja alles da. meine entlÃ¼fternippel passen sogar. spritzen hab ich in der apotheke bestellt ( 5 stÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 3â¬ ). da macht avid und co ordentlich gewinn mit so nem kit.

wenns da ist werd ichs entlÃ¼ften, dann kann ich auch gleich zÃ¼ge kÃ¼rzen.

aber mal so nebenbei: ist jemand anderem schonmal der a2z adapter verrutscht?


----------



## goegolo (28. August 2009)

@divergent: Den A2Z hast Du ja richtigehend luftig montiert. Habe ein wenig gefummelt und gedremelt, um die Abstützung an der Sitzstrebe hinzubekommen. Dafür klappt der Radausbau ohne Neujustage des Adapters


----------



## divergent! (28. August 2009)

der saß ja bei der b4 auch richtig ordentlich. bei der montage der avid auch. der muss sich während der fahrt gelockert und scheinbar beim bremsen richtig gerutscht zu haben.

auf der neuenburg hat auch vorne die bremse plötzlich mörderisch gerubbelt....hab dann festgestellt daß ich den adapter nicht richtig festgeschraubt hab....man man wie es manchmal ist..schnell basteln, ab aufs rad und die hälfte der schrauben vergessen anzuziehen

jetzt ist alles fest und ich werd das mal beobachten. hatte ich vorher ja nicht, wird also ein montagefehler von mir gewesen sein


----------



## SpeedyR (28. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hab ja alles da. meine entlÃ¼fternippel passen sogar. spritzen hab ich in der apotheke bestellt ( 5 stÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 3â¬ ). da macht avid und co ordentlich gewinn mit so nem kit.
> 
> wenns da ist werd ichs entlÃ¼ften, dann kann ich auch gleich zÃ¼ge kÃ¼rzen.
> 
> aber mal so nebenbei: ist jemand anderem schonmal der a2z adapter verrutscht?



Fairerwese muss man sagen,dass das Avid Kit mehr als, aus 2 Spritzen besteht 

Ich enlÃ¼fte bzw befÃ¼lle recht oft div. Avid's.Da die Bremsen noch 3 fach entlÃ¼ftet werden mÃ¼ssen war mit der kauf schon wert.

Die Alligator Scheiben am LTS sind sehr gut,und eine super Alternative.
Von den Ashima Blechdosenmaterial rate ich jedem ab.Auf einer 180erOro verliert die Bremse viel an der peformance.BlauverfÃ¤rbung nach einem tag inclusive,sofern man sich "etwas" rannimmt.

Ist aber auch logisch.Wo soll die WÃ¤rme abgefÃ¼hrt werden,wenn an der Scheibe selbst fast nix dran is 

Der A2Z Adapter muss Ã¶fters nackontrolliert werden.Ich hatte sehr oft probleme,speziell nach dem Rad aus/einbau,und musste die Bremse/Adapter neu einstellen.


----------



## divergent! (28. August 2009)

ja gut da sind noch schlÃ¤uche und nippel sowie kleinkram dabei...aber das hab ich ja noch hier. deshalb war ich froh die spritzen einzeln zu bekommen.

mit den scheiben bin ich auch recht zufrieden. aber scheinbar steigen die preise den ich hab fÃ¼r meine 180er knapp 12â¬ mit versand bezahlt ( bei r2 bike )

schreibt der der grad beim einspeichen bemerkt wieder zu kurze speichen gekauft zu haben....trotz speichenrechner


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. August 2009)

@ Tigersclaw, das Timberline ist 26" und Chrom/Blau.
Ist für den kleinen Bruder, der wird Chrom/Gelb


----------



## moitrich (28. August 2009)

@ divergent

Der A2Z ist nicht richtig montiert, der Schnellspanner muss durch die obere Bohrung.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (28. August 2009)

Ich bin sonst auch der Fan von ungewöhnlichen Aufbauten, aber das Lefty LTS ist gar nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Janikulus (28. August 2009)

eine neue Bremsanlage 





für den Rahmen sicher ein _wenig_ überdimensioniert, aber von Grösse und Gewicht her für mich ok, ich wollte mal was kräftigeres als eine Louise testen, und ausserdem schwarz glänzend...


----------



## divergent! (29. August 2009)

@moitrich...danke für den tip. hab es gleich mal so montiert und festgestellt daß ich ja doch ne 140er scheibe fahren könnte...hmm.

das lts werd ich aber nochmal umbauen. mir ist diese adapterlösung nix. entweder ich finde einen hinterbau mit disc aufnahme oder hier kommt ne felgenbremse kpl rein, mitsammt ner german a und anderen lrs.


----------



## goegolo (29. August 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> @ divergent
> 
> Der A2Z ist nicht richtig montiert, der Schnellspanner muss durch die obere Bohrung.
> 
> Alex



Geht meines Erachtens auch über die untere Bohrung, andernfalls hat die Bremszange mit 160er Scheibe bei mir Kontakt mit der Scheibe.


----------



## divergent! (29. August 2009)

naja ich fahrs jetzt so. beim radeln kam mir heut ein neuer aufbauplan den ich nächstes jahr durchziehen werde....es wird definitiv schicker

vorhin kamen schicke hörnchen von der insel. werden später grün eloxiert und bekommen ne aluschraube. der spaß geht dann an backwoods ssp


----------



## aggressor2 (29. August 2009)

steht noch nich fest, wo der kram dran soll, aber hauptsache erstmal gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (29. August 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> steht noch nich fest, wo der kram dran soll, aber hauptsache erstmal gegönnt



Als nicht Rheinländer sag ich einfach mal: "Mer muß och jönne könne"  

Schöne Teile übrigens !


----------



## aggressor2 (29. August 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> Als nicht Rheinländer sag ich einfach mal: "Mer muß och jönne könne"
> 
> Schöne Teile übrigens !


----------



## aggressor2 (2. September 2009)

heute gabs wieder was.
ne ersatzgabel fürs karakoram (die originale ist krumm) und ne fette stütze für mein fettes cadex.


----------



## divergent! (2. September 2009)

bei dir siehts doch mittlerweile besser aus wie in so manchem radladen


----------



## aggressor2 (2. September 2009)

das is gut möglich
aber bestimmt kein einzelfall in diesem forum


----------



## divergent! (2. September 2009)

richtig...der händler hier konnte mit meiner nachfrage nach magura blood nix anfangen...mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## cleiende (2. September 2009)

Ich habe meinem Händler schonmal GT-Teile verkauft.
"Geben und Nehmen".....


----------



## Rennkram (5. September 2009)

An den Sound muss ich mich erst gewöhnen.
Satz Chris King Classic + Alunippel + DT Competition + Notubes ztr = 1507 gramm


----------



## oliversen (6. September 2009)

Wichtigstes Anbauteil seit Jahren.





Und wiegt mit Inhalt richtig was...

oliversen


----------



## Davidbelize (6. September 2009)

eben nen kleinen schnapper gemacht...........................


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...92627&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (10. September 2009)

ein bisschen syncros in 26,8 für das karakoram und ein bisschen boost für ein paar cantis. aber wohl eher an nem andern fahrrad.


----------



## divergent! (10. September 2009)

fremdfabrikatenfahrer


----------



## aggressor2 (10. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> fremdfabrikatenfahrer



...und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Davidbelize (11. September 2009)

für meine gt`s ,damit es nicht mehr so weit in jrüne ist.........     

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...27441&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

genau so retro wie meine bikes und mein helm.
ich kann einfach nicht anders.

is für hier......





http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...hlitzwerder&gbv=2&ndsp=21&hl=de&sa=N&start=21


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

bei dem anhänger hast du aber nen guten preis gemacht. schau hinter die verkleidungen. da gammelts öfters.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2009)

...den wahrscheinlich perfekten sattel für ein 2007er zaskar team


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

zum glück haste ja noch eins.....achja wegen der lefty rigid hab ich noch keine antwort


----------



## Stemmel (11. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...hlitzwerder&gbv=2&ndsp=21&hl=de&sa=N&start=21



Oh, das sieht dort aber schön aus!  War nicht so weit weg von Berlin, oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...den wahrscheinlich perfekten sattel für ein 2007er zaskar team



Der passt besser zum 2006er:







Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf, is ne L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der passt besser zum 2006er:
> 
> Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf, is ne L



der sattel is nur durch den blitz so hell 
neben den rahmen gehalten, isses perfekt.

und ich konnts nich übers herz bringen mein erstes zaskar wegzugeben
hab lieber den ersatzrahmen verkauft
bringt mehr kohle und schmerzt viel weniger


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2009)

zeit fürs frühstück...




aber nanu!? wer klingelt denn jetzt so früh? ahh...hermes mit einem paket aus dem fernen österreich


----------



## gtbiker (14. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> zeit fürs frühstück...
> [Bild des Grauens]



boah, ne, alex, was ist du denn bitte zum frühstück?
p.s.: von mir bekommst auch was, demnächst.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> boah, ne, alex, was ist du denn bitte zum frühstück?
> p.s.: von mir bekommst auch was, demnächst.




baked beans, bacon, fried eggs and toast. feinstes english breakfast. fehlt nur die pork sausage...
gibt kraft in de röhrn 

mit dem paket von dir müsst ich dann langsam mal ne flite zählung durchführn


p.s. dein päckel müsst ich nu auch langsam mal losschicken


----------



## divergent! (15. September 2009)

eine mosso starrgabel noch im orig. zustand. denke mal ich komme unter 600gr wenn die disc sockel ab sind. der schaft wird auch noch etwa 5-7cm gekürzt. bremssockel werd ich auch gegen titan tauschen.das alles dann noch poliert und kommt ins backwoods ssp projekt.

war in 5 tagen von hongkong nach dtl.....super schneller versand. echt top


----------



## oldman (15. September 2009)

so, damit ich nicht ewig auf den potthaesslichen Magurahebel schauen muss, hat es seit ner Weile sowas am Psyclone:







Da macht die HS33 gleich viel mehr Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. September 2009)

ah echo bzw rb hebel...schön. ich bekomme im winter ne echo sl in poliert/grün....bin gespannt.


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2009)

zwar noch keine echo sl bremse aber wenigstens der passende steuersatz.


----------



## cleiende (19. September 2009)

Teils von anderen Mitbewohnern dieser Anstalt....


----------



## Janikulus (19. September 2009)

mal wieder was für das force:

fox float rp23




mavic crossmax st


----------



## SpeedyR (19. September 2009)

Ist die grosse Luftkammer für den RP32 Dämpfer gewollt?

Wenn ja,wird er sehr linear durch den Federweg durchsacken.ALLE Dämpfer im Force/Sanction haben werkseitig extra deswegen die kleine Luftkammer verbaut,um etwas mehr progression zu haben.

Ich sehe auch,dass dein Rp32 einen anderen internen 'Tune (Shimstack Setup ) hat .Orig 'GT is der 1 verbaut.Deiner hat 3 (maximum)
(Das sieht man an dem Aufkleber am Anfang von dem Luftkanister,die 3 Striche)

Bitte um Fahreindrücke!Wenn er wirklich top funktioniert,das wäre natürlich ne super alternative.Im MTBR Forum sah ich jemanden mit nem DHXair5.0,hier war auch eine grosse Luftkammer verbaut,und der war begeistert.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## gtbiker (20. September 2009)

Sorry für offtopic aber was für eine Kamera benutzt du denn? Objektiv? die Bilder sind extrem gut!  
Was wiegt dein Force?


----------



## Fluffi (20. September 2009)

Würde hier auch freudig etwas posten, aber die neuen Laufräder sind immer noch nicht da. Und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das die heute auch nimmer kommen. 

Meno, will biken.


----------



## Janikulus (20. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ist die grosse Luftkammer für den RP32 Dämpfer gewollt?
> 
> Wenn ja,wird er sehr linear durch den Federweg durchsacken.ALLE Dämpfer im Force/Sanction haben werkseitig extra deswegen die kleine Luftkammer verbaut,um etwas mehr progression zu haben.
> 
> ...




Hi Rafa,

danke für die Hinweise! Ich muss gestehen, dass ich ein super Angebot in Frankreich gefunden habe (249Euro für den neuen Dämpfer) und einfach zugeschlagen habe. Ich habe es am Anfang mal über den Fr. Importeur versucht aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Wegen der grossen Luftkammer berichte ich mal wenn das Bike fahrbereit ist, bald... Wenn das Hinterrad nach dem Einfedern nicht mehr auf den Boden kommt, wegen dem Compression Tune auf High, werde ich wohl ein orignal GT suchen müssen. Rebound Tune ist übrigens auf Stufe 2 bei dem Dämpfer, das lässt sich ja aber noch einstellen.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Janikulus (20. September 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Sorry für offtopic aber was für eine Kamera benutzt du denn? Objektiv? die Bilder sind extrem gut!
> Was wiegt dein Force?



wenn du meine Bilder meinst, ich benutze eine D300 von Nikon, ein schönes Spielzeug das aber erstmal richtig eingestellt werden will. Objektiv bei den Bilder ist ein 17-55 f/2.8 DX.

Am Force fehlen mir noch ein paar Teile, es sollte dann aber knapp unter 13kg haben. Der Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer 3350g.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## gtbiker (20. September 2009)

Dank dir für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2009)

rügi sei dank und das auch noch in berlin.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300348693094&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## tofu1000 (20. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ...hat es seit ner Weile sowas am Psyclone..



Alter Mann, ich grüble auch schon recht lang über einem "Cockpittuning", entsprechend wäre ich für einen kurzen Einsatzbericht sehr dankbar (evtl. auch über eine, mir viell. bisher unbekannte und evtl. günstigere Bezugsquelle), denn wenn sich neben der Optik und dem Gewicht vielleicht auch die Bremsleistung noch verbessert...

@ David: Glückwunsch!


----------



## Fluffi (23. September 2009)

Heute sind nach 8 Tagen die neuen Felgen angekommen. Bin gespannt wie das Rad mit den Mavic Crosstrail kompletiert ausschaut. Zumindest haben die neuen nicht eine "Sollbruchstelle" wie die alten Keba.


----------



## SpeedyR (25. September 2009)

neuer Lenker fürs DHi

Knapp 0,8m feinstes Taiwan Wasserrohr mit Raceface Logo's


----------



## gtbiker (26. September 2009)

Da machste Spagat mit den Armen....


----------



## SpeedyR (26. September 2009)

Ganz so schlimm ises nicht...


----------



## divergent! (26. September 2009)

heute kam ein flite zum basteln...mal sehen ob das klappt was ich vorhab....dank an gt biker


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2009)

Rafa, wie breit is das Teil und was wiegt er?


----------



## SpeedyR (26. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Rafa, wie breit is das Teil und was wiegt er?



Ist 785mm breit und 335gr laut Liste.Bedenkt man die Länge geht das Gewicht aber völlig in Ordnung. 

Zum Vergleich: Der EA70 auf dem Bild hatte bei ungekürzten 685mm 290gramm.

Beste Grüße rAfa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2009)

Das is heftig breit. Der Syncros an meinem Sanction hat 700mm und das is schon arg breit.


----------



## gtbiker (26. September 2009)

divergent, gerne, was hast du denn vor? Sach mal an....dann zeig ich auch mal nen feinen selbstbezogenen Sattel


----------



## divergent! (27. September 2009)

da wird noch nix verraten......wird erst gezeigt wenn mein backwoods fertig ist


----------



## aggressor2 (27. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> da wird noch nix verraten......wird erst gezeigt wenn mein backwoods fertig ist



so wie ich dich gegenströmler kenne, wird das polster abgemacht, die schale glattgeschliffen (viellicht nen paar löcher reingebohrt) und mit carbonfolie o.ä. beklebt.


----------



## gtbiker (27. September 2009)

Wär doch langweilig.....lieber das Gestell rausreißen und ne Holzsitzschale aus feinsten Eschenholz machen


----------



## aggressor2 (27. September 2009)

dann kannmer gleich nen evo selber basteln.
oder er versucht den originalsattel von seinem merida nachzubasteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. September 2009)

blödfön

ja, nein, vielleicht... der bezug kommt ab, alles schleifen und dann wird er quasi mit grünen carbonmatten ( farblich zum eloxal ) quasi neu laminiert. hoffe es klappt. wenns klappt kommt sowas in rot dann später an den lts neuaufbau.


----------



## cleiende (27. September 2009)

Syncros-Festival









131er Welle - für die Cooks Kurbeln


----------



## SpeedyR (8. Oktober 2009)

A gescheide Lampe.Geht nur noch brudaaal das Teil 





türlich gleich rangebaut...


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

stimmt die war doch im angebot...und zufrieden?


----------



## SpeedyR (8. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> stimmt die war doch im angebot...und zufrieden?



1a.Alles Alu,top Verarbeitet,Lichtleistung ist wirklich beeindruckend für das "winzige" Ding.Kann ich nur empfehlen.Heute abend werde ich mal den Akku komplett strapazieren.Bin gespannt.


----------



## gtbiker (8. Oktober 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> A gescheide Lampe.Geht nur noch brudaaal das Teil


 Heute kam hier meine Lampe an! 
Aber das Original! 














DX-Original 
Haut wech die Dunkelheit!  
Gruß


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

ja das sieht anständig aus. ich hab da so ne nette im blick direkt aus hongkong.da kosten 2 stück so viel wie deine...jede mit 900 lumen. macht auch gutes licht. ich hoffe ich kann mir die noch dieses jahr holen....müssen die räder erstmal warten, meine sigma ist langweilig


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Oktober 2009)

den würde ich mir gerne gönnen aber ich hab keine ahnung wie gut er ist.
eins muss man ihm lassen,er ist wünderschön.  
wer hat infos?


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

ich dächte bei den light-bikes leuten ist der unterwegs...hab bis jetzt nix negatives gehört. fein isser das stimmt.

aber wie das so ist...selber kaufen und testen. 3 leute befragt und du bekommst 3 meinungen......


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> A gescheide Lampe.Geht nur noch brudaaal das Teil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du nen link zum shop, wo du die her hast? 
wie lang war die lieferzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2009)

frag doch mich du ei:

http://www.mytinysun.de/


----------



## kingmoe (11. Oktober 2009)

Sollte die sein:

http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/1?shop_param=


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2009)

@denewigengegenströmler: is ja guut...

ansonsten danke! 
nach hause fahrn, weils dunkel is fetzt einfach nich
ob ich dazu am besten noch ne stirnlampe brauch?


----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2009)

ich denke mal bei 900 lumen brauchst du bald nen feuerlöscher um das grün zu löschen was du befeuerst. die teile machen mörderisch licht, ne stirnlampe brauchste da nicht wirklich. 

ps. die hongkong lampe ist die selbe


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2009)

und wie lange brauch die zum ankommen?


----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2009)

hängt vom zoll ab....rechne mal zwischen 2-4 wochen


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2009)

das is blöd.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ps. die hongkong lampe ist die selbe


*
Und kostet Inkl. Zoll nichtmal die Hälfte!* Ich hab auch eine und habe eine Tesla im Freundeskreis zum Vergleich : Meine ist heller und der Akku läuft länger!

Diese hier ist es:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Dauerte allerdings gut 3 Wochen bis sie endlich da war.


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Oktober 2009)

jetzt haben die armen viecher nicht mal nachts ihre ruhe vor den rabauken mit den grobstölligen reifen. diese lampen machen ja die nacht zum tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab auch die Hongkong Leuchte, hat mich 56 Euro gekostet und Zoll gabs auch keinen zu entrichten (obwohl ich noch mehr mitbestellt habe).

Licht gibts sie viel, das ist richtig. Laut den aktuellen unabhängigen Messungen ist sie sogar 1/3 besser als eine aktuelle Tesla in den jeweils höchsten Stufen. Allerdings: 900lm: nie und nimmer (Werbeversprechen halt, genau wie bei Lupine und co.).
Einfach mal in der Elektronikecke des Forums druchsurfen.


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *
> Und kostet Inkl. Zoll nichtmal die Hälfte!* Ich hab auch eine und habe eine Tesla im Freundeskreis zum Vergleich : Meine ist heller und der Akku läuft länger!
> 
> Diese hier ist es:
> ...



danke für den link. nach einigen empfehlungen wollte ich längst mal gefragt haben ob jemand eine bezugsquelle nennen kann. habe direkt zugeschlagen. mal sehen wie lange es dauert


----------



## gtbiker (11. Oktober 2009)

den adapter für 50cent nicht vergessen  sonst wirds mit dem aufladen schwierig


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> den adapter für 50cent nicht vergessen  sonst wirds mit dem aufladen schwierig



das werde ich hoffentlich hinbekommen - bin in der schweiz an komische stecker gewohnt


----------



## gtbiker (11. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, da ist man abgehärtet gegen sowas


----------



## hoeckle (11. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> danke für den link. nach einigen empfehlungen wollte ich längst mal gefragt haben ob jemand eine bezugsquelle nennen kann. habe direkt zugeschlagen. mal sehen wie lange es dauert


 

ha, da bin ich aber auch gespannt! drüben gibt es lichtbilder...  das sieht nach spas aus der plastikbomber..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ha, da bin ich aber auch gespannt! drüben gibt es lichtbilder...  das sieht nach spas aus der plastikbomber..



ja ich auch. und als überbrückung bis michels monsterlampe fertig ist, taugt die dx sicher auch. 
der plastebomber ist wirklich toll. ich bin zum ersten mal ohne kleines blatt bis über den albispass gekommen


----------



## SpeedyR (12. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hast du nen link zum shop, wo du die her hast?
> wie lang war die lieferzeit?



MytinySun genau

Montag bestellt,mittwoch da.Ja bei DealsExtreme kann es schon gut 3 Wochen dauern,sofern sie wieder was Lager haben.

Das war letztendlich der Grund warum ich sie hier bestellt hab.(ok der Optik mit dem Ring auch wegen).Selbst dann ist das P/L völlig i.0 im anbetracht was die Lampe bietet.TOP!

Grüße Rafa


----------



## cleiende (17. Oktober 2009)

Das Festival geht weiter...


----------



## goegolo (18. Oktober 2009)

Problem gelöst, mit der Kettenführung ist das LTS dh vorläufig erst einmal komplett  













Der Herr Nies aus Hamburg war so freundlich mit den passenden 94er Bashguard für die Middleburn Kurbel beizulegen


----------



## Marcel. (18. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *
> Und kostet Inkl. Zoll nichtmal die Hälfte!* Ich hab auch eine und habe eine Tesla im Freundeskreis zum Vergleich : Meine ist heller und der Akku läuft länger!
> 
> Diese hier ist es:
> ...



Welchen Adapter braucht man denn für die Lampe? Und wo gibts den?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Na da scheinen die ja ihre Privatkunden besser zu behandeln als die gewerblichen. Ich warte jetzt schon mehrere Tage 

VG
peru



SpeedyR schrieb:


> MytinySun genau
> 
> Montag bestellt,mittwoch da.Ja bei DealsExtreme kann es schon gut 3 Wochen dauern,sofern sie wieder was Lager haben.


----------



## divergent! (19. Oktober 2009)

Marcel. schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter braucht man denn für die Lampe? Und wo gibts den?




ich hab mir den gleich dazu bestellt:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3529


----------



## Marcel. (19. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank! Gottseidank ist die Netzspannung gleich.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Oktober 2009)

incl.versand    ein topp preis


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=130337455491&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Oktober 2009)

Da ich am Wochenende endlich mal wieder Zeit hatte, in den Katakomben aufzuklaren, fielen mir auch eine Menge neu gesammelter Teile in die Hände:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (21. Oktober 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Da ich am Wochenende endlich mal wieder Zeit hatte, in den Katakomben aufzuklaren, fielen mir auch eine Menge neu gesammelter Teile in die Hände:




Sehr hübsch, ich hätte gern den einen Tioga Booster und eine von den Race Face Kurbeln, eigentlich egal welche


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ha! Den Booster?! Keinesfalls! Der kommt ans Karakoram. Ne Kurbel? Hmm, muss ich mal in mich gehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2009)

ist der controltech vorbau 1 1/8? wie lang? sthet der zum verkauf?

wen ja, bitte ne pm


----------



## Beaufighter (22. Oktober 2009)

Hey Steve, ich habe mir jetzt ne schwarze Race Face Evolve XC besorgt. Bin jetzt erstmal blank wegen dem Zaskar und da fehlen ja noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2009)

bei mir gabs auch neu teile. neues für die lenkzentrale:



 



 

und was passiert wenn man das:



 

mittels denen:



 

 

in kombination damit:





verbindet seht ihr dann wohl heute im laufe des tages....wenns wetter passt. so jetzt muss ich mir nur noch nen kopf machen, wie ich den gesammten tag meine pfoten desinfizieren kann, ohne daß ich denke die hackt einer ab


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2009)

das kroko is so geil! 
hatte fueher nen dino drauf... mei haben die im startblock doof geschaut


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2009)

nach einem freudigen arbeitstag mit ständig sauisch brennenden händen konnte ich ne runde drehen...fahren tuts wie immer aber dafür darfs jetzt gammeln

frisch vom schrubben



 



 



 

da hats noch geglänzt.....und die jungs hier fanden es voll schaf


----------



## Sascha123 (23. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie muss ich bei deinem letzten Bild an das denken:







Ob der auch MTB fährt?


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

muss ich mirsorgen machen daß du sowas kennst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2009)

So mal was für langweilige Abende:
Bilder-Such-Spiel
Wer findet alle Veränderungen an meinem LTS ?

Vorher: 





Jetzt:


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Oktober 2009)

sattelstütze und dämpfer


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Oktober 2009)

Klemmschelle und VR-Reifen.. =)


----------



## Rennkram (28. Oktober 2009)

reifen


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2009)

wow..ihr seit schnell
alles richtig!

finde die sattelstütze echt schick.wollte eigentlich ne alu zum absägen,dann ist mir die karbon mit 26,8 aufgefallen.die wird aber nicht abgesägt...oder dochmacht man wohl nicht,oder?
die HOPE klemme musste einfach sein,weil mir das ganze geschraube auf tour auf die nerven ging u. dazu sieht die neue klemme richtig gut aus wie ich finde.
dämpfer ist ein cran creek...sehr feiner luftdämpfer u. den gabs sogar in 135mm!jetzt kann ich den RS überholen u. trotzdem fahren.
aber der lufti macht seine sache echt gut u. hat den namen DÄMPFER wirklich verdient!
der rocket musste hinten weichen>nichts für die jahreszeit.der nic von vorne nach hinten u. der dicke albert funzt echt super.
was man auf den bildern nicht sieht...bremsbeläge habe ich gegen kool stop getauscht in den farben rot/schwarz u. die beissen schon recht ordentlich
noch mal aus der nähe:
alt:





neu:


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir gab´s diese Woche nen neuen Bremsensatz!




Wurde auch gleich ans REY geschraubt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

kam zwar schon vor ein paar tagen aber jetzt hab ich die zeiutlich passendere kurbel fürs talera. wird bei gelegenheit auf ssp umgebaut


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. November 2009)

Odyssey Stander für eins meiner Winterprojekte


----------



## divergent! (5. November 2009)

diverse teile fürs talera. jetzt fehlt noch die neue bremse und das kettenblatt


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. November 2009)

Und so sieht das montiert aus


----------



## gtbiker (5. November 2009)

Karsten, ich steh grad aufm Schlauch, was ist das? Wie funktionierts?


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. November 2009)

Sind Trittbretter zum Tricksen. Vorläufer der BMX Axle-Pegs.


----------



## gtbiker (5. November 2009)

Alles klar, jetzt hab ichs gerafft  Danke! 

Noch eine Frage: Dyno?


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. November 2009)

Nein, keins von beiden.
Die Stander sind von Odyssey und das Bike ist ein GT


----------



## gtbiker (5. November 2009)

dyno, (pro) performer, pro, expert, 24, 26, cruiser, mach one, world tour, (pro) freestyle....irgendwie sowas muss es doch sein 
Bin gespannt!
ohoh, mein gt bmx muss diesem winter weg....


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. November 2009)

Weiter gehts hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195068&page=370


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (6. November 2009)

Damit ich im Winterpokal endlich auch nach der Arbeit ein paar Punkte einfahren kann:







Lupine Tesla 4, eben beim Stadler fÃ¼r 260â¬ erstanden (ich bekomme 10% Rabatt). Ich wollte erst die Hope Vision 4, die gab es aber beim Stadler nicht. Ich hoffe, die Funzel hÃ¤lt, was sie verspricht!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2009)

Den Kauf der Tesla wirste mit Sicherheit nicht bereuen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Tesla 5 gegönnt und bin bei jedem Einsatz aufs neue von der Power der Tesla begeistert. Ich setze lieber auf Qualität, von daher kam die DX-Lampe für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## salzbrezel (6. November 2009)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 4 und 5?
Habe mich nur kurz mit der Lichttechnik beschäftigt und kurzentschlossen zugeschlagen...


----------



## epic2006 (8. November 2009)

Das hier mußte ich unbedingt haben: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=270474545482&view=all&tid=0.
Ist für das da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429417

@tofu1000: Die CT Stütze ist nicht zufällig 27,2 und einer der CT Vorbauten (1 1/8") zu veräußern (Schaft bevorzugt)?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cleiende (11. November 2009)

Kleine Bastelstunde:

Was das wohl wird?





Hmmm??





Na, dämmert es?





Aber jetzt!





Und fertig bestückt.





Voila!


----------



## Sascha123 (11. November 2009)

*MacGyver 
*


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2009)

Coole Idee, der Fahrradständer. Lackier ihn doch noch blau-gelb, und mal ein GT-Logo drauf


----------



## cleiende (11. November 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Coole Idee, der Fahrradständer. Lackier ihn doch noch blau-gelb, und mal ein GT-Logo drauf



Geht nicht, das American möchte das nicht.

Und meine Frau hält mich eh schon für bekloppt. An die GT-Fahne im Treppenhaus hat sie sich ja gewöhnt, aber übertreiben darf "Mann" es uach nicht.


----------



## versus (12. November 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Na, dämmert es?



 sehr geil, aber warum muss ich gerade daran denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. November 2009)

Daß Du Dich daran noch erinnerst...

Aber frei nach den Schumi-Brüdern aus SWR 3: "Isch hab' da mal 'nen Tip für Dich!"


----------



## versus (12. November 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Daß Du Dich daran noch erinnerst...


klar, ich hatte 3 bücher von helmut scheuer  



cleiende schrieb:


> "Isch hab' da mal 'nen Tip für Dich!"


 sehr gut!


----------



## planetsmasher (12. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr geil, aber warum muss ich gerade daran denken
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/508940


 
hmmmmmm. weil Du ganz schön alt bist?
Wie heissen diese großen,schwarzen, beidseitig abspielbaren CDs gleich noch?


----------



## versus (12. November 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> hmmmmmm. weil Du ganz schön alt bist?
> Wie heissen diese großen,schwarzen, beidseitig abspielbaren CDs gleich noch?



puh. vielleicht floppy disk?


----------



## cleiende (12. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> puh. vielleicht floppy disk?



Du bist eindeutig zu jung, die heißen "Winchester Disks", er hat doch nach der grossen Version gefragt


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. November 2009)

Ach, ich dachte er meinte Schelllackplatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (13. November 2009)

bei mir kamen in den letzten tagen auch noch ein paar teile um das talera etwas älter zu trimmen. neben neuer traktorbereifung in 2.3" gabs noch bremse und ne halflinkkette. jetzt brauch ich auch keinen kettenspanner mehr...juhu.

leider nur bilder im zimmer. raus darfs grad nicht.wie ich auch und das im urlaub


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. November 2009)

Heute stand die erste testfahrt mit dem neuen syntace VRO vorbau (größe M;9°) u. lenker (12°;630mm) an.
ich weis,dass des nicht zum alten LTS passt,aber ich finde alleine schon die die mattschwarze farbe schöner als die weise vom ROOX vorbau.
dazu kommt der lenker jetzt gut 30mm näher ran,was sich sehr gut fahren lässt.dazu noch die 50mm mehr an breite bringt mir sicherheit im gelände.leider lies sich der lenker nicht höher als der alte stellen,dass würde nur über einen riser gehen,aber da bin ich noch kein freund davon.
spacer gehen nicht,da gabelschafft zu kurz.
dazu gibts jetzt ne menge platz für tacho,klingel,straßenlampe u. nachtfluter!
aber seht selbst:










gruß
tom


----------



## cleiende (18. November 2009)

Der Controller liebt ControlTech


----------



## divergent! (18. November 2009)

bei mir gabs heut ne lampe. leider haben die den adapter fürs ladegerät vergessen.naja muss ich mal bei conrad suchen


----------



## Darrell (22. November 2009)

Hab mir neue GT Lock-ons gegönnt,nen feinen Thomson Elite und den passenden Riser zur Z2 von Spank-Tweet Tweet in blau!!Brauch jetzt nur noch die passenden Decals in blau!


----------



## Kettentrumm (23. November 2009)

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt.... 

Ein kleines, aber fuer mich wichtiges Teil, kam via retrobike.com aus England zu mir. Fast ein Jahr hab ich gesucht und auch schon aus Verzweiflung auf Rahmen in diversen Buchten mitgeboten, neu kostet er ne Menge Schotter, inkl. Fracht und Zoll eigentlich unbezahlbar. Alternativen, ausser teuren Selbstbauteilen, gibt es meines Wissens nicht.

Koenigliche Post steht drauf, mal schaun.




Zumindest koeniglich verpackt.




JubelJubel FreuFreu ! Noleen Shock fuers RTS 2, in sehr gutem Zustand soll er sein, da schon lange ausgebaut, da Rahmen defekt.


----------



## divergent! (23. November 2009)

die gehen doch in der bucht für 40-60 weg. sind zwar selten aber selbst mit schweinerücken max 60......achja schönes rts


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. November 2009)

Hallo!

Leider musste ich die ursprüngliche Planung, das frosted elox mit polierten Teilen zu versehen erstmal auf Eis legen...offensichtlich gibt es bei Handwerkern nun doch keine Wirtschaftskrise...

Also dann eben blau/ gelb, passend zu den Decals..folgende Teile (auch fürs Carbon Zassi) sind in letzter Zeit eingetrudelt:

die Racelines wegen der Aftermarket Hebel in blau:






ein CT lenker NOS:






ne Judy mit Säuberungsbedarf, ansonsten noch mit tadellosen Innereien:






ne Teamjacke gegen Frost auf dem RR im Winter:






...Uuuuuuuuuuuuund, mein persönlicher Favorit! Eeeeeeeeendlich hab ich so ein Teil gefunden..und die Ourys damit man den NOS CT Lenker sieht:






Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## Manni1599 (24. November 2009)

Der Sattel ist der Hammer!

Aber ich würde das Carbon-Zassi ja mit Scheibenbremsen und nicht mit Raceline aufbauen...


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> ne Teamjacke gegen Forst auf dem RR im Winter:



bitte berichte doch dann mal, wie gut die jacke die bäume abhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. November 2009)

Hi!

Ja ja , wart Du nur, irgendwann vertippst Du Dich auch mal wieder

Und bei meinem derzeitigen Eigengewicht ist eigentlich auch kein besonderes Zubehör notwendig um den Forst abzuhalten. Bis Durchmesser 20 cm niet ich im Augenblick alles um

Die Jacke stammt übrigens von Kevin Aiello, Werksfahrer im GT Team..

VG
peru


----------



## burschilan (25. November 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ja ja , wart Du nur, irgendwann vertippst Du Dich auch mal wieder
> 
> ...



Klasse Jacke, allerdings finde ich so schicke Teile immer nur in Kindergrössen.
Ich habe mir auch was gegönnt




Alles für das Zaskar!
Gruß
Burschilan
PS: irgendwann bekomme ich die Bilder auch in groß in das Posting!


----------



## DeepStar23 (25. November 2009)

burschilan schrieb:


> PS: irgendwann bekomme ich die Bilder auch in groß in das Posting!



Meinste so?


----------



## cyclery.de (25. November 2009)

Nein so:




Einfach auf der Bild-Seite auf "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" klicken und den Code unter "Großes Bild" kopieren und in das Posting einfügen.


----------



## burschilan (25. November 2009)

JA! Genau so meinte ich das!
Danke!


----------



## SpeedyR (30. November 2009)

A weng was fürs Zaskar


----------



## divergent! (7. Dezember 2009)

heute kam mal was fürs lts....ein schicker bremssattel.

jetzt fehlen noch die passenden hebel und das lts ist fertig umgebaut.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> A weng was fürs Zaskar



Wo bleiben die ersten Fotos?


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist vorgestern auch wat angekommen.. 





Passt gut zur Judy SL..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. Dezember 2009)

sehr sehr sehr sehr fein. gabs die original in gelb oder wurde das nachträglich gemacht? kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern die so schonmal gesehen zu haben


----------



## goegolo (12. Dezember 2009)

Die Kurbel passt vermutlich auch gut zur Raceline D


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal die ist original. Wurde auf jeden Fall noch nie gefahren. 

Müsste jetzt in alten Workshop´s suchen,bin aber der Meinung die gab´s so.. 

Ich glaube mit der Raceline beisst sich das Gelb etwas..


----------



## divergent! (12. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub auch daß das gelb der raceline zu knallig ist. aber die liegen ja auch etwas ausseinander...da wirds schon passen


----------



## gremlino (13. Dezember 2009)

Die Race Face gabs original in der Farbe. So um 1998 rum. Die hier sind Judy SL gelb, dann gabs noch Judy DH rot und SID blau.
Aber nix Raceline-gelb


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Dezember 2009)

noch  ne race face.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Shimano-Blätter passen nu mal garnicht zur Kurbel


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Dezember 2009)

kosten aber nix


----------



## goegolo (14. Dezember 2009)

Geschmack lässt sich auch nicht kaufen


----------



## divergent! (14. Dezember 2009)

wenn er die blätter aber einmal rumliegen hat warum 50 für neue ausgeben nur wegen der optik? die dinger sind bei ihm in einem jahr krumm, abgefahren oder sonstwas. dann kann man immer noch tauschen gegen was passendes.
man kann auch erst mal krempel wiederverwenden der rumliegt.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Dezember 2009)

richtitsch.
für das rad muss ich nur kassette und kette kaufen. der rest is schon dran, bzw da.


----------



## mani.r (15. Dezember 2009)

endlich da das ding.






morgen werde ich in der arbeit die buchsen drehen, dann kommt er in mein sanction.

wollte ich schon immer haben...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2009)

Ein wenig Festtagsbeleuchtung:









Wollte ich schon immer haben und hab ich mir jetzt selbst geschenkt!


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Dezember 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> endlich da das ding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OhOh.Hatte ich kurz am Sanction.Durch die fehlende Highspeed Dämpfung ist der fürs grobe aber nur bedingt zur empfehlen.Der knallte bei mir regelrecht durch.

Durch die einstellbare Plattform ging der bei weitem feinfülliger wie mein 3.0er Air.

Einfach ausprobieren.A traum wäre der 6er Evo .

GRüße rafa


----------



## oliversen (25. Dezember 2009)

Da hier zur Zeit wieder viele Lampen gezeigt werden.

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich:





Ne Kombo aus SON28 und Supernova E3Triple zusammen mit dem passenden LED Ruecklicht. Damit endlich mal die Knubbellampe vom Lenker und der Sattelstuetze verschwindet.

Frohes Fest Euch allen

oliversen


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Da hier zur Zeit wieder viele Lampen gezeigt werden.
> 
> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich:
> 
> ...





Sehr schöne Kombi das Ganze, ein traumhaftes Ensemble für eine Nabendynamobeleuchtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (28. Dezember 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> OhOh.Hatte ich kurz am Sanction.Durch die fehlende Highspeed Dämpfung ist der fürs grobe aber nur bedingt zur empfehlen.Der knallte bei mir regelrecht durch.
> 
> Durch die einstellbare Plattform ging der bei weitem feinfülliger wie mein 3.0er Air.
> 
> ...



So, heute hatte ich viel Zeit und gutes Wetter um den Dämpfer das erste Mal zu testen und mit verschiedenen Einstellungen zu "spielen". 
Ich bin begeistert.
Wie Du schon schreibst - er ist viel feinfühliger und fühlt sich auch nach mehr Federweg an. Das er durchrauscht kann ich jetzt aber nicht sagen. Er nutzt den Federweg ganz gut aus. Am Ende wird er sehr progressiv. Hatte erst Durchschläge bei sehr wenig Druck in der Hauptkammer und sehr flachen Landungen. Apropos Druck - den Evolver kann ich mit viel weniger Druck fahren als den DHX. 
Von der Plattform habe ich allerdings nicht viel gemerkt wobei ich auch wenig Druck im Piggy habe. 
Das einzige was mit negativ aufgefallen ist - er sackt beim Beschleunigen etwas mehr durch als der DHX wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe.
Bin mal gespannt wir der auf der großen Hausrunde ist allerdings liegt da noch viel Schnee und dauert sicher noch bis Mai. 
Was sich aber auf meiner kleinen Hausrunde bewährt hat funktionierte auch auf der Großen.

Ach ja, den Thomson X4 90mm habe ich gegen einen Syntace Superforce 60mm getauscht. Auch herrlich.







@ohneworte
Schönen helle Lampe. Ich hoffe meine kommt noch dieses Jahr...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Sanction. Aber schade beim Vorbau, ich habe vor kurzem meinen 70er Thomson gegen einen 90er getauscht, da hättste nen Abnehmer gehabt 

Möchte jemand einen 70er Thomson Elite X4 in neuwertig haben?


----------



## mani.r (28. Dezember 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schönes Sanction. Aber schade beim Vorbau, ich habe vor kurzem meinen 70er Thomson gegen einen 90er getauscht, da hättste nen Abnehmer gehabt
> 
> Möchte jemand einen 70er Thomson Elite X4 in neuwertig haben?



Danke.
Mei, wenn ich das gewusst hätte. habe lange nach einem 70er X4 gesucht nur keinen auf die schnelle zu einem guten preis bekommen oder zum tausch. schade. der superforece passt dafür gut zum syntace lenker...


----------



## goegolo (30. Dezember 2009)

Alte Felgen neu lackiert und auf XT-Naben mit DT-Revolution DD-Speichen samt Alunippeln eingespeicht. 



 

 

 

Neben der Optik hat sich erfreulicher Weise auch das Fahrverhalten verbessert


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Dezember 2009)

interessante reifen fürs karakoram:





@goegolo: die gabel sieht verdammt nackig aus.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> interessante reifen fürs karakoram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Reifen ist Spitze! Viel Grip bei sehr geringem Rollwiderstand, kann ich aus "Erfahrung" nur empfehelen!


----------



## divergent! (31. Dezember 2009)

alex hast du den reifen mal gewogen...oder jemand der den auch hat?


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> alex hast du den reifen mal gewogen...oder jemand der den auch hat?



nöp. kannsch aber mal machen. 
feder hab ich noch nich gesucht...is aber mein erster vorsatz fürs neue jahr

@ohneworte: das freut mich. ich werde berichten


----------



## divergent! (1. Januar 2010)

jo mach mal...der könnte mich evtl am cadex interessieren wenn die raceking abgefahren sind.

wegen feder da hab ich mir eine gebastelt. funktioniert auch erstmal gut. wenn sie hält brauch ich nix............ich schicke dir im laufe des tages mal bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (2. Januar 2010)

Heute gekauft und montiert...

Eher trivial aber für mich hilfreich und wichtig:

Eine separate Beleuchtung für den Montagestaender.


----------



## gtbiker (4. Januar 2010)

1 Stunde Zeit gegönnt....(hier fehlt eindeutig so ein "Schaut her was ich heute gebastelt habe....oder Baufortschritte"-Thread, meiner Meinung nach)













Das Pink der Griffe und Bremshebelüberzieher ist richtig knallig, kommt aber nicht rüber da es schon dusterte im finsteren Walde....
Demnächst mehr.


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Januar 2010)

Hier in Köln würden die Griffe sicherlich vielen gefallen, z.B. den "Rosa Funken". 

Ich find der Farbton ist für das Bike etwas zu heftig.


----------



## Beaufighter (4. Januar 2010)

Hey, wow die leuchten ja richtig. Sag mal wo hast du denn die Bremshebelüberzieher her?


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Januar 2010)

schicke bremshebel
sei aber nich überrascht, wenn die bremshebel deine erwartungen weit untertreffen...


----------



## gtbiker (4. Januar 2010)

@Sascha: Na dann hoff ich mal, das ich mit dem Rad nie in Köln umherfahre  Wäre Sommer, hätte ich garantiert eine andere Farbe gewählt 
@Beaufighter; PN
@Alex; hättest auch gerne, stimmts?  wenn die wirklich nix taugen, kommt was ganz anderes ran.....so gelbes Zeugs mit pulsierendem Öl.

Tante Edith sagt, dass der Rest an dem Rad aber sehr zurückhaltend wird. Zur Beruhigung der Gemüter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Januar 2010)

Cool, könnte von mir sein



Bin also nicht der Einzige mit Geschmack


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre nächste Saison auf Geax meine Rennen. Habe jetzt im Herbst und Winter getestet. Was ihr unbedingt probieren müsst ist der Geax Mezcal. Super Rollwiederstand.. Für schlechtere Verhältnisse Geax Gato. Auch gespannt bin ich auf den Geax AKA (war letztes Jahr schon an Rennen unterwegs mit der Beschriftung Team Prototype) Leider testen die Bike Bravos ja nur noch Schwalbe Reifen (natürlich auf Schwalbe Prüfständen wobei dann RR und NN und co meistens ein SUPER erhalten  und die ganze Welt schaut und schreit SCHWALBE..)

Mfg



aggressor2 schrieb:


> interessante reifen fürs karakoram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddy 1 (4. Januar 2010)

die geax reifen gibt es auch in weiß
nur schwer zu bekommen
ich hatte letztens in zürich 2.0 in der hand und ärgere mich noch heute das ich sie nicht gekauft habe
würde irgendwie ja zum jubi zassi passen


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Januar 2010)

Oh Jeah


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> die geax reifen gibt es auch in weiß
> nur schwer zu bekommen
> ich hatte letztens in zürich 2.0 in der hand und ärgere mich noch heute das ich sie nicht gekauft habe
> würde irgendwie ja zum jubi zassi passen



Die Dinger bekommt man ja im Netz.

Wenn man damit mal 10m richtig gefahren ist (nicht aufm Teppich ) weiß man sie besonders als Wandschmuck zu schätzen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Januar 2010)

Da irrst Du dich. Ich fahre die jetzt seit etwa 400km und nach jeder Regen- oder Wasserdurchfahrt sind die wieder weiß. Rollen sehr leicht und haben einen besseren Grip als der Rutschig Ralph (meine Meinung).


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Januar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Da irrst Du dich. Ich fahre die jetzt seit etwa 400km und nach jeder Regen- oder Wasserdurchfahrt sind die wieder weiß. Rollen sehr leicht und haben einen besseren Grip als der Rutschig Ralph (meine Meinung).



Definiere "wieder weiß" bzw. "Wasserfahrt".

Ich habe wirklich gebrauchte Modelle als eher "schmutzig hellgrau" empfunden.

Zum Grip kann ich wirklich nichts sagen, mag so sein.


----------



## Rennkram (4. Januar 2010)

kannst du eine quelle für die reifen in weiß angeben? ich find da irgendwie nichts


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Januar 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> kannst du eine quelle angeben? ich find da irgendwie nichts



Hier ein Beispiel. Andere Modelle findet man bei entsprechendem Ehrgeiz.


----------



## Rennkram (4. Januar 2010)

dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Ich fahre nächste Saison auf Geax meine Rennen. Habe jetzt im Herbst und Winter getestet. Was ihr unbedingt probieren müsst ist der Geax Mezcal. Super Rollwiederstand.. Für schlechtere Verhältnisse Geax Gato. Auch gespannt bin ich auf den Geax AKA (war letztes Jahr schon an Rennen unterwegs mit der Beschriftung Team Prototype) Leider testen die Bike Bravos ja nur noch Schwalbe Reifen (natürlich auf Schwalbe Prüfständen wobei dann RR und NN und co meistens ein SUPER erhalten  und die ganze Welt schaut und schreit SCHWALBE..)
> 
> Mfg



Moin,

den Mezcal bin ich auch eine Saison gefahren (2006) und kann Deine Erfahrungen bezüglich des Rollwiderstands nur bestätigen! Nur das er im Vergleich zum Schwalbe Fourios Fred über eine deutlich geringere Pannenanfälligkeit verfügt (Pannen 06 =0, 2009 auf Schwalbe FF 12 bis Aussortierung Anfang Juli!).

Nur bei Nässe kommt er wie andere Reifen seiner Art schnell an seine Grenzen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Januar 2010)

Mit wieder weiß meine ich so weiß wie original. Und Wasserfahrt, naja war ein bischen übertrieben. Meine bei Regen oder nasser Strasse.
Also nicht wie der Fat Frank von Schwalbe, den hatte ich mal auf einen Cruiser und der bleibt ohne in ab zuschruben grau.


----------



## Sascha123 (5. Januar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mit wieder weiß meine ich so weiß wie original. Und Wasserfahrt, naja war ein bischen übertrieben. Meine bei Regen oder nasser Strasse.
> Also nicht wie der Fat Frank von Schwalbe, den hatte ich mal auf einen Cruiser und der bleibt ohne in ab zuschruben grau.



Alles klar, dachte schon du würdest ihn durch einen Wildwasserbach treiben.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. Januar 2010)

Jap genau.  Na eben hatte ich ja geschrieben. Bei Nässe Geax Gato auf dem 2ten LRS.

Auf den hier freue ich mich: (geht der Link?=

http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2009/04/27/1240842602254-1pd7ivbb9w5mb-798-75.jpg

Mfg




ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> den Mezcal bin ich auch eine Saison gefahren (2006) und kann Deine Erfahrungen bezüglich des Rollwiderstands nur bestätigen! Nur das er im Vergleich zum Schwalbe Fourios Fred über eine deutlich geringere Pannenanfälligkeit verfügt (Pannen 06 =0, 2009 auf Schwalbe FF 12 bis Aussortierung Anfang Juli!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2010)

Heute kamen die ersten Teile für meinen Edge Ti an 

Laufradsatz:





Schaltgruppe:





Die Force-Gruppe ist in Titan eloxiert. Sie  passt vom Farbton perfekt zum Titangeröhr.   

Der König ist auch schon unterwegs. Fehlt nicht mehr viel und ich kann mit der Montage beginnen. 

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich die Laufräder so lassen oder ob ich die Aufkleber entfernen soll


----------



## divergent! (5. Januar 2010)

sehr schön. erzähl dann mal wie du mit den ergos klar kommst.

den lrs würde ich ohne aufkleber fahren. ebenso würde ich die schalterei von seinem schriftkrams entfernen. schriftzüge an allen möglichen bauteilen find ich unschön gerade wenns an ein titanrad soll.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2010)

Die Schalteinheiten von Sram funktionieren spitze! Ich fahre sie seit 3 Jahren. Zuerst die Force, dann die Red und jetzt auch am Winterrad die Rival.

Ich möchte z.Zt. keine anderen Ergos von den Wettbewerbern fahren!


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Januar 2010)

Ich würd die Kleber drauf lassen.
Sieht sonst zu nackt aus.
Aber Du machst das schon.


----------



## gtbiker (6. Januar 2010)

Bissl Zeit verbastelt. Winkel für Ringle H2O aus Alu, mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen macht sie schwarz und freundlicher zu den Flaschen.
Und noch einen anderen Lenkerklemmer für DX-Funzel, mit Handschuhen bedienbar, hässlicher, Knopp trotzdem noch zu erreichen und gleichzeitigem "Ausversehen-im-Rucksack-angeschaltet-Schutz" (auf dem Bild fehlt noch nen Gummipad).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. Januar 2010)

warum so ne klobige bastelei?bei mir hält die lampe mit dem gummi prima.


----------



## gtbiker (6. Januar 2010)

Na, weil 
1. Bedienbarkeit mit Winterhandschuhen (ich will morgens bei minus 10grad nur so wenig wie möglich ohne Handschuhe machen müssen )
Und mit der Gummimontage geht das nunmal nicht mit Winterhandschuhen.
2. bei ruppigem Gelände verrutscht die Lampe (zwar nur leicht aber das stört trotzdem)
Deshalb


----------



## divergent! (6. Januar 2010)

ok..bei mir hälts auch so


----------



## gtbiker (6. Januar 2010)

Na dann musste mal von der Straße abbiegen 


So, genug gebasht für heute.


----------



## divergent! (6. Januar 2010)

wie straße? was isn das? dieses schwarze zeug durch die eigentlich schöne natur?

ist die klemmung eigentlich von ner cateye lampe?


----------



## gtbiker (6. Januar 2010)

Ja genau, das komische schwarze, das harte Zeug ohne Wurzeln, ohne Steine, ohne Alles.
Halterung könnte von ner alten Cateye-Lampe sein, weiß ich haber nicht, hab ich solo in der Krabbelkiste gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. Januar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ja genau, das komische schwarze, das harte Zeug ohne Wurzeln, ohne Steine, ohne Alles.




du bist noch keine straßen hier im osten der republik gefahren oder


----------



## gtbiker (6. Januar 2010)

aber ich muss dich enttäuschen: doch!


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

was "neues" fürs talera. leider muss ich meinen vorbau bearbeiten damit er mit dem lenker passt....klemmung zu breit geht nicht um die bögen. aber dann.....


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Januar 2010)

Auch bei mir kam gestern ein kleines, aber langersehntes Päckchen, welches scheinbar für mindestens drei Wochen ein Asyl beim örtlichen Zoll gefunden hat, bis man denn mal benachrichtigt wurde... 





Nun muss ich nur noch die Zeit finden, um die Curve Bremsen zu polieren und dann kann die ganze Fuhre endlich zu madline... Und dann ist das Kara schon fast fertig! Fast...


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

die barbie macht mir angst


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

und klingeling...das finale paket.

schaltkrams fürs rts





bremse fürs rts





bremsenkram fürs cadex ( ich weiß kein gt )





darf ich meine neue ketzerei hier zeigen?





so das kind geht mal spielen


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Januar 2010)

Iihh, endlich was für die halbe Gabel!
Die Barbie ist ne ganz nette, sie heisst aber eigentlich Christie und sonnt sich schon, seit eine Dame in diesem Haushalt lebt, in unserem Wohnzimmertisch am Strand. Für das Foto hab ihr extra was angezogen - normalerweise ist sie etwas freizügiger...


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

nö...das killer behält die fatty.

die wollte ich auch schon immer mal haben.......


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> nö...das killer behält die fatty.
> 
> die wollte ich auch schon immer mal haben.......



Hast Du die Flugeigenschaften schon getestet?
Brings doch zum nächsten GT-Treffen mal mit......


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

bei mir kam die tage auch was:





pedale und shifter fürs karakoram, ersatzinnenlager fürs karakoram und eins mal so und booster fürs etto.
die bremshebel hab ich schon länger, aber dieses wochenende werden die endlich mal verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

und da is auch schon alles dran. juhu.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Januar 2010)

Kann das sein, das die V-Brake zu sehr weit gespreizt ist?


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Januar 2010)

eigentlich nich.
der hebelweg is knackig kurz und die dünnen spacer auf den belagsbolzen sind innen.
in den installation instructions siehts auch genauso aus wie bei mir.
also alles im lot. 

edith: ok, eine 1mm-u-scheibe könnt ich rausnehmen, aber warum? funzt so auch bestens.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Januar 2010)

Weil es aussieht als ob das ein Praktikant verbaut hat, Sorry.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Januar 2010)

bei ner avid sd ultimate siehts nunmal so aus.
die flächen, wo der belag geklemmt wird, sollen parallel stehen, wenn die beläge auf der felge sind. das is fast der fall.


----------



## cleiende (10. Januar 2010)

Du weisst aber schon daß es zwei verschieden dicke U-Scheiben an den Belägen gibt und man die tauschen kann?
So mancher übersieht dieses Detail.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Januar 2010)

hab ich doch schon beim ersten post geschrieben. die schmalen sind auf der innenseite!


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Januar 2010)

Du kannst die Unterlegscheiben auch weglassen. Hab teilweise das Gefühl, das die Sockel bei Canti dichter zusammen sind als bei V-Brake.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Januar 2010)

werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2010)

bei mir gabs einiges "neues" fürs talera. bremse kommt noch dran. was meint ihr...bremse schwarz bzw grau/silber oder grün?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

da es ja hier um Teile geht, die man sich "gegönnt" hat, hier nur ein Teil der Parts fürs Carbon Zassi:







VG
peru


----------



## eddy 1 (11. Januar 2010)

sehr schick

berichte mal über die haltbarkeit des lagers


----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2010)

schöne leichte kombi.

wenn du die blätter noch bearbeitest fallen da locker nochmal 30gr.das lager dürfte halten. war bei light-bikes schon im test ohne murren. und der herr kaiser ( nein nicht von der versicherung ) ist zur not bei defekten sehr kulant.


----------



## eddy 1 (11. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> bei mir gabs einiges "neues" fürs talera. bremse kommt noch dran. was meint ihr...bremse schwarz bzw grau/silber oder grün?



geil

ich hoffe keine Magura !! ??



ich mag sie ja nicht 

aber da gehört ne Cantilever dran, aber da fehlt der ja der Gegenhalter

oder fixed


----------



## divergent! (12. Januar 2010)

doch magura. der restliche bremsenkram kommt mir an kein rad mehr was ich auch richtig fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,

da muss man nix groß berichten. Guck mal ob du was übers AC Innenlager findest, guck es genau an, dann wirst merken, dass das XX Light Lager ein der Außenhülle beraubtes AC Lager ist. Bei XX Light bekommt man das AC für 72 mit 140g und das XX Light kostet 200 und wiegt 120g und nicht wie avisiert 99g.

Bei der Spanne wär ich dann auch kulant. Ich hab das Lager gebraucht gekauft, angebl. hat es nicht soo viel runter, aber es müssen beide lager schon getauscht werden. An sich kein Wunder bei den Belastungen und dieser Lagergröße. Hab es nur gekauft weil es gebraucht und billig war. Ansonsten schwöre ich auf gute alte Patronenlager....

VG
peru



eddy 1 schrieb:


> sehr schick
> 
> berichte mal über die haltbarkeit des lagers


----------



## eddy 1 (12. Januar 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da muss man nix groß berichten. Guck mal ob du was übers AC Innenlager findest, guck es genau an, dann wirst merken, dass das XX Light Lager ein der Außenhülle beraubtes AC Lager ist. Bei XX Light bekommt man das AC für 72 mit 140g und das XX Light kostet 200 und wiegt 120g und nicht wie avisiert 99g.
> 
> ...



danke danke wusste ich nicht ,aber AC und Lager

aber AC ist hier bei den youngtimern eigenlich was anderes


----------



## Kruko (13. Januar 2010)

Heute konnte ich bzw. mein Schatz endlich eine Kleinigkeit vom Zoll abholen 

Was da bloß drin sein mag??











Ah, etwas schönes für den Psyclone 

Eine GT-Kurbel von 1993 im super Zustand


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Eine GT-Kurbel von 1993 im super Zustand



Genial, Glückwunsch! Ich hoffe ja auch noch, dass ich eine ebensolche irgendwann einmal live in Händen halten darf...


----------



## lyteka (13. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Eine GT-Kurbel von 1993 im super Zustand



Hui, die ist ja richtig edel ! Glückwunsch


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Januar 2010)

Das sind mal Kurbeln, Glückwunsch


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Januar 2010)

> Eine GT-Kurbel von 1993 im super Zustand



Glückwunsch!  Dann sind wir ja nun zu dritt im Forum.  Sehr schöne Kurbeln die man gut polieren kann.


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2010)

heute ein könig:






bei ricardo geschossen und am gleichen tag in verbindung mir einer schönen tour ins winterliche nichts abgeholt











hier soll er dann hin:


----------



## eddy 1 (16. Januar 2010)

Da gehört aber auch ein KING rein


----------



## Kruko (16. Januar 2010)

Das nenn ich mal eine Aufwertung Optisch ist der Cane Creek kein Vergleich

Aber den weißen Kabelbinder sehe ich auch immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal eine Aufwertung Optisch ist der Cane Creek kein Vergleich
> 
> Aber den weißen Kabelbinder sehe ich auch immer noch



wenn du wüsstest wieviel zeit ich die letzten wochen zum schrauben hatte 

die 2min könnte ich mir aber schon mal nehmen


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Januar 2010)

So, zwar wieder nur kleineres Geraffel, aber es freut mich trotzdem - schließlich soll das Kara auch bremsen.
(divergent, du musst jetzt ganz tapfer sein... )





Apropos U-Brake: Hat jemand von euch eine Explosionszeichnung / Bedienungsanleitung von einer Shimano U-Brake? Mir fehlt leider der ganze Kleinkram zur Befestigung...* Gelöst!* Danke an muttipullover & cleiende!


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Januar 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> (Alex, du musst jetzt ganz tapfer sein... )



ich?


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Januar 2010)

Oh, verzeih Alex! Es war der Mann mit dem dicken Hasen, dem Christie nicht so geheuer war...


----------



## cleiende (20. Januar 2010)

Sag mal, sammelst Du jetzt auch Barbies? Oder ist das eine der seltenen Schenkelklemmbremsen?


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Januar 2010)

Endlich da!
Zwar kein Syntace,aber vorläufig ganz nett fürs LTS...für den Sommer!
..und der Lenker passt jetzt zur Stütze!


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Januar 2010)

Bist Du dir auch sicher, das der Lenker zum Vorbau passt?
Ich hätte bei der geringen Klemmbreite schiß das ich den Lenker beschädige und der dann bricht!


----------



## gtbiker (22. Januar 2010)

Die Kombi passt schon.
Bin exakt die selbe Kombination 2 Jahre lang aufm Racehardtail gefahren, nie Probleme gehabt. Nur die Steifigkeit war nen bissl....naja, hätte höher sein können


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Januar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Die Kombi passt schon.
> Bin exakt die selbe Kombination 2 Jahre lang aufm Racehardtail gefahren, nie Probleme gehabt. Nur die Steifigkeit war nen bissl....naja, hätte höher sein können


 
na ich denke doch auch,dass das hält.bin ja nicht der mega springer mit dem LTS,obwohl ja DH auf der Judy drauf steht
..und bischen an der "figur" des LTS arbeiten schadet ja auch nicht...es kommt der frühling...nicht nur ich muss "speck" lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (23. Januar 2010)

3.0 raus ,5.0rein!

Die Hinterbau entfaltet ohne Propedal und einstellbaren BottomOut eine ganz neue performance..smooooth!

Die Luftkammer werde ich aber evtl wieder gegen die kleine tauschen.


----------



## Sascha123 (28. Januar 2010)

Da ich derzeit nur GTs habe, ist auch für meine GTs.
Mein "carbontauglicher" Montageständer.

Das Bike wird aber erst in einigen Monaten in Angriff genommen.


----------



## divergent! (29. Januar 2010)

hmm...is nur doof wenn man zwischendrin den lrs bekommt. dann kann man den ja erst zum schluß montieren. warum keinen mit "normaler" klemmung. kannste doch an der stütze klemmen. hast ja keine carbonstütze.

ps. der rahmen ist aber schon dolle sabber. ach ich sehe schon, meinem geldbeutel wird im winter 2x schlecht


----------



## Sascha123 (29. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> hmm...is nur doof wenn man zwischendrin den lrs bekommt. dann kann man den ja erst zum schluß montieren. warum keinen mit "normaler" klemmung. kannste doch an der stütze klemmen. hast ja keine carbonstütze.
> 
> ps. der rahmen ist aber schon dolle sabber. ach ich sehe schon, meinem geldbeutel wird im winter 2x schlecht



Bis auf die Gabel wird noch alles andere ersetzt. Eventuell wird alles carbon. Mal sehen.
Eine normale Klemmung ist, wenn man eh nur die Stütze klemmt, ja nicht so optimal.

Über die kommenden Komponenten mache ich mit lieber noch keine genauen Gedanken (auch arm werd ;-) ). Der Rahmen war mein Primärziel, alles andere hat Zeit.


----------



## divergent! (29. Januar 2010)

achso, ok dann ist der ständer sinnvoll. wär mir persönlich nur immer zu nervig den lrs abzubauen wenn ich mal was montieren will.

auf das zassi bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Sascha123 (29. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> achso, ok dann ist der ständer sinnvoll. wär mir persönlich nur immer zu nervig den lrs abzubauen wenn ich mal was montieren will.
> 
> auf das zassi bin ich ja mal gespannt.



Den kompletten  LRS musst du ja nicht abbauen sondern nur das Vorderrad kurz rausnehmen.
Viele mit Carbonstützen wechseln für die Montage am Standardständer auf Alustützen. Das kommt im meinen Fall zeitlich auf das Gleiche hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (29. Januar 2010)

wie dem auch sei. ich bräuchte nämlich auch mal nen neuen. mein alter ist mittlerweile tiemlich klapprig. überlege mir bei rose so einen zu holen. leigen bei 70-80.

was hat deiner gekostet?


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Januar 2010)

na aber war die carbonschleuder nich schonmal komplett?


----------



## Sascha123 (29. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> wie dem auch sei. ich bräuchte nämlich auch mal nen neuen. mein alter ist mittlerweile tiemlich klapprig. überlege mir bei rose so einen zu holen. leigen bei 70-80.
> 
> was hat deiner gekostet?



Ich habe den Ständer günstig im Netz bekommen. Preis liegt bei 99 und die Verarbeitung ist wirklich hervorragend!

@agressor2 
Natürlich war das Bike serienmäßig fertig gewesen. Siehe Album. Allerdings waren es nicht wirklich meine Traumkomponenten. Deswegen wird die Kiste auch mein nächstes Custom-Project.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Januar 2010)

na dann hättste doch den kram, der dran war, zerschroten, bzw erstmal fahrn und je nach bedarf austauschen können, oder nich?


----------



## Sascha123 (29. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> na dann hättste doch den kram, der dran war, zerschroten, bzw erstmal fahrn und je nach bedarf austauschen können, oder nich?



Der "ungeliebte Kram" hat mir im Verkauf aber noch ein kleines Vermögen gebracht. Nach der intensiven Nutzung hätte ich das Zeug verschenken können. ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Januar 2010)

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## mountymaus (2. Februar 2010)

Endlich darf ich hier auch mal wieder posten.
Heute frisch aus den USA eingetroffen und dazu auch noch NOS ...


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Februar 2010)

Wunderschön! Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit! 

Werden ja immer mehr von den Teilen. Sind wohl doch nicht so rar wie ich dachte.


----------



## mountymaus (3. Februar 2010)

Reiner Zufall und einfach Glück gehabt, wie der Verkäufer sie beschrieben hat.

Bei eB.. würde man sagen, falsche Artikelbeschreibung.


----------



## divergent! (4. Februar 2010)

bei mir gabs 2 vorbauten....werd ich mal an der ratte testen welchen ich brauch. demnächst gibts noch feine reifen für das rad...dann hab ich mein asphaltrad ( gezwungener maßen ) fertig.

edit: vorbauten brauch ich nicht für dieses rad...also aufheben denn der ritchey passt besser.

und es kam noch was...........:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (6. Februar 2010)

aweng was fürn grossen Sanction umbau und so...


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2010)

Gab es fast umsonst.
Das ist mal ein amtliches Gewicht!


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Gab es fast umsonst.
> Das ist mal ein amtliches Gewicht!



vom zürisee?


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2010)

yep!


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Februar 2010)

Sackschwer, die Dinger!


cleiende schrieb:


> Gab es fast umsonst.
> Das ist mal ein amtliches Gewicht!



Manni seine:


----------



## cleiende (12. Februar 2010)

5 Gramm mehr aber für Portokosten erhalten. Damit kann ich leben. Muss nur an mir runtersehen um die 5 Gramm zu finden.


----------



## divergent! (12. Februar 2010)

laaangweilig


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> laaangweilig




Die fährst Du aber nur mit Fingerhandschuhen...


----------



## divergent! (12. Februar 2010)

nö...handschuhe gibts nur im winter.........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (13. Februar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> 5 Gramm mehr aber für Portokosten erhalten. Damit kann ich leben. *Muss nur an mir runtersehen um die 5 Gramm zu finden*.



ICH finde da deutlich mehr als 5 Gramm......


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2010)

Kleine Änderung am Sanction:

Spass-Modus:





Tour-Modus:





Die Überhöhung sieht nur auf dem Foto so krass aus, real sinds keine 5 cm.


----------



## Janikulus (17. Februar 2010)

so, bei mir gab ein neuen Keller für die GT's:





allerdings zur miete, das Haus mit dem Keller...

hab es endlich geschafft mal wieder 30min zu schrauben, macht doch mehr Laune wenn man Platz hat!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> so, bei mir gab ein neuen Keller für die GT's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt!


----------



## Stemmel (17. Februar 2010)

... aber noch soooo leer...


----------



## divergent! (18. Februar 2010)

aber immerhin mit teppich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (18. Februar 2010)

ich wollte schon immer mal ein Teppich in meiner Werkstatt haben 

und ob es noch mehr Bikes werden, weiss ich nicht. So hab ich immerhin platz für die Zukunft.


----------



## Stemmel (18. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber immerhin mit teppich.



Das ist auch ein MUSS!


----------



## divergent! (18. Februar 2010)

im anhalter hieß sowas nährstoffdecke. bei dir wirds ne schöne öl-späne-sicherungsringe und unterlegsscheibensuchteppichsammelstelle


----------



## oliversen (20. Februar 2010)

Ein neues Zuhause fuer meine Familie, meine GT's, die Ketzerei und fuer mich.

Nach ueber 10 Jahren geht das Asien-Abenteuer ueber kurz oder lang zu Ende. Das setup fuer die Zeit danach begint schon jetzt.

Wir freuen uns auf Deutschland. 













Und spaetestens zum GT Treffen 2011 sollte es klappen.

oliversen


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Februar 2010)

Tolles Heim, sehr schön Olli! 
Ich werde Dich ganz sicher mal besuchen.

Darf man fragen, wo euer neues Heim liegt?

Gruß, Manni


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

sehr schick. der blick aus der küche ist echt klasse.


----------



## Stemmel (20. Februar 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


>




 Soo würde ich auch gerne wohnen...


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Februar 2010)

Meine XTR-Kurbeln wurden etwas aufpoliert.. 







Werde die am WE mal verbauen.

Das Haus ist ziemlich cool, hoffentlich mit nem schönen Schrauber-Keller. 

Der Keller von Janikulus würde mir auch zusagen!!


----------



## Beaufighter (20. Februar 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ein neues Zuhause fuer meine Familie, meine GT's, die Ketzerei und fuer mich.
> 
> Nach ueber 10 Jahren geht das Asien-Abenteuer ueber kurz oder lang zu Ende. Das setup fuer die Zeit danach begint schon jetzt.



Oh es geht wieder zurück in die Heimat? Ja Wahnsinn, ich freu mich.


----------



## Chat Chambers (20. Februar 2010)

NOS Deore DX Naben kamen heute vom Einspeichen wieder Heim zu Daddy.
Damit mach ich meinem Karakoram Elite Beine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. Februar 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Meine XTR-Kurbeln wurden etwas aufpoliert..



ach komm...wo soll die denn dranpassen?! is doch vollkommen 'over the top'!
würde allerdings gut zum vorbau/lenker für mein bridgestone passen...

wer?wo?wieviel?wie lang?
grüße


----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2010)

@alex...so sahen meine kurbeln auch vorm eloxieren aus. mit dem richtigen polierer kann man echt viel machen. die hier wirken schon fast verchromt...sehr edel


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2010)

wär halt nur mal interessant zu wissen, wie lang die oberfläche so aussieht.


----------



## gtbiker (21. Februar 2010)

Bei dir ganz genau 1 Stunde


----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2010)

bei ihm max bis zur montage


----------



## oliversen (21. Februar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Tolles Heim, sehr schön Olli!
> Ich werde Dich ganz sicher mal besuchen.
> 
> Darf man fragen, wo euer neues Heim liegt?
> ...



Hi Manni,

Ein Besuch ist sicher moeglich. Musst nur deine 16 Zoeller mitbringen. Die Huette liegt im Suedwesten der Republik. Schoene Auswahl an Trails in der Naehe.

Dauert jedoch nur noch eine Weile, ich denke das wir bis in einem Jahr aufschlagen.

Bis denne

oliversen


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Bei dir ganz genau 1 Stunde





divergent! schrieb:


> bei ihm max bis zur montage



genau sowas befürchte ich ja


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Februar 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hi Manni,
> 
> Ein Besuch ist sicher moeglich. Musst nur deine 16 Zoeller mitbringen. Die Huette liegt im Suedwesten der Republik. Schoene Auswahl an Trails in der Naehe.
> 
> ...




WORT!


----------



## cleiende (22. Februar 2010)

klein aber fein

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180469606836&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

und etwas was die Meisten hier nicht suchen.


Danke für den Tip!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (22. Februar 2010)

So, fürs DHi gab es neue Teile.
- Manitou Dorado 
- Manitou Revox 

Der Aufbau ist schon fast fertig. Warte noch auf den neuen Syntace Vector Lenker dann kann es wieder los gehen.


----------



## cyclery.de (23. Februar 2010)

@mani: Bin auf Bilder gespannt  
Wieviel wiegt die Dorado tatsächlich?


----------



## mani.r (23. Februar 2010)

Mit PM Bremsadapter, Steckachse, flache Brücke und Kralle (eigentlich komplett) - 3080gr


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Februar 2010)

@cleiende, der gleiche ist auf den Weg zu mir


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ein bißchen Bling Bling Kit nach dem Vorpolieren. Die Teile sollen noch eloxiert werden (zumindest mal manche) und sollten eigentlich ans Ketzer Xizang...bin allerdings noch am Überlegen ob nicht doch ne Middleburn Kurbel dran soll, sieht eleganter aus als die KOCMO.

Und um wieder alle Classicer zu schocken: auch der NOS syncros Vorbau soll in einer Farbe eloxiert werden, die original nicht zur Verfügung stand. Das hängt allerdings davon ab ob ich einen passenden Vorbau in schwarz für das frosted blue Zaskar finde.

Die FC-M 550 Kurbel samt Blätter sowie Schrauben und Kurbelschraubendeckel würd ich übrigens verkaufen, passt doch nicht so an den gewünschten Rahmen...


----------



## divergent! (25. Februar 2010)

was soll die shimanokurbel denn kosten?

könnte für mein killer was sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Februar 2010)

Da ist es:



Kommt an das "Schulrad" (Outpost) meiner Kleinen.


----------



## cleiende (25. Februar 2010)

Dito,
in meinem Fall das des Großen.



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Da ist es:
> 
> 
> 
> Kommt an das "Schulrad" (Outpost) meiner Kleinen.


----------



## divergent! (28. Februar 2010)

vor ein paar tagen schon kam er:





klemmt grad im schraubstock und wird beschliffen und befeilt.

und die kommt unter anderem dran:





juicy 7, schönes teil


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Februar 2010)

ich bin gespannt was du da wegmachst


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Februar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich das Steuerrohr
Ein GT Einrad fehlt ja noch


----------



## divergent! (28. Februar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt was du da wegmachst





alle überflüssigen zuganschläge. wird ja zur abwechslung mal ein ssp.

einrad...naja vorne zumindest mit nur einem arm


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Februar 2010)

mit dem singlespeed hatte ich gehofft 

Einarm befürchtet


----------



## divergent! (28. Februar 2010)

wenn schlechter geschmack dann richtig


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2010)

Heute gab es ein wenig Lesestoff 





Wir hatten schon jede Menge Spaß beim Blättern 

Die Kataloge sind von 1991 - 1996


----------



## dr.juggles (3. März 2010)

ebenfalls heute eingetrudelt, hab mir auch die dicken Kataloge von 94 und 95 geholt 
der 93er ist ja online und ab 96 interessiert mich nimmer wirklich.

der 95er ist PORNO 

neue lokuslektüre 

die waren ihr geld wert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ebenfalls heute eingetrudelt, hab mir auch die dicken Kataloge von 94 und 95 geholt
> der 93er ist ja online und ab 96 interessiert mich nimmer wirklich.
> 
> der 95er ist PORNO
> ...



Ist da denn noch mehr drin, als bei den bisher gescannten?


----------



## dr.juggles (3. März 2010)

sind halt die ganz dicken 48 seitigen prospekte.
94 ist ja nur der reudiche sport import und 95 der kleine 12 seitige tech shop online.

in den dicken sind auf jedenfall schöne bilder drin.


----------



## tofu1000 (3. März 2010)

Scannen!  
(Bitte)


----------



## versus (4. März 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> scannen!
> (bitte)



:d


----------



## dr.juggles (4. März 2010)

gib mir scänna, isch niiiix habe scännaaaaaaa :-(


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Ist zwar nicht die eleganteste Lösung aber abfotografieren geht auch.


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2010)

Um hier schon mal die Gemüter ein wenig zu beruhigen. Die Kataloge werden eingescannt und bei uns auf die Homepage gestellt. Dort wird es dann eine eigene Rubrik geben.


----------



## versus (4. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Um hier schon mal die Gemüter ein wenig zu beruhigen. Die Kataloge werden eingescannt und bei uns auf die Homepage gestellt. Dort wird es dann eine eigene Rubrik geben.


----------



## kingmoe (4. März 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sind halt die ganz dicken 48 seitigen prospekte.
> 94 ist ja nur der reudiche sport import und 95 der kleine 12 seitige tech shop online.
> 
> in den dicken sind auf jedenfall schöne bilder drin.



Ich frag halt, weil ich den auch schon gescannt habe, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der schon im "Umlauf" ist ;-)

Ich stelle ja auch alle nach dem Scannen zur Verfügung, viele, die nicht auf mtb-kataloge.de sind, kreisen hier ja schon lange per E-Mail und DVD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. März 2010)

ich kenne nur die auf mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2010)

Heini that's a nice showing there....but you are missing the 94 Tech Shop, 95 road, 97 and 98   I have extras on the 97 that have never been opened.  My 92 missed this picture it's in my reading room/bath room.

Toughest thing about scanning them is the 95, 96 and 97 are all 25cmx25xm and it's very difficult to find a scanner that large unless you work in a graphics shop.

Have a shop owner that has promised me the one page catalogs from 85 and 86 as well as the 87-90's....need to take time to make a road trip one of these days......soon.


----------



## gtbiker (6. März 2010)

Bissl Kleinkram....ohne die Tasse  aber dafür gestern noch 2x X517 in neu.




Falls es jemanden interessiert: Kassette 11-28, TA-Kettenblatt 29Zähne, für ne 737 Kurbel.


----------



## divergent! (6. März 2010)

so sah mein einkauf gestern beim fahrradaldi auch aus


----------



## gtbiker (9. März 2010)

So, und das ist eben noch angekommen


----------



## DefektesKind (9. März 2010)

So, das letzte wichtige Teil für mein erstes GT ist nun eingetrudelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (10. März 2010)

Es gab mal wieder ein paar heiss ersehnte Teile für's Karakoram:





Mit dem Verbau der Teile wird's wohl mal wieder dauern (ich hoffe, ich bekomme die Hülsen für die Bremsen irgendwie/wo schleunigst nachgebaut). Langsam sehe ich meine Felle bzgl. der Fertigstellung nicht nur zum Saisonstart, sondern sogar schon zum Treffen, davonschwimmen...


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. März 2010)

Und damit ist das DS fast fahrbereit


----------



## mountymaus (13. März 2010)

Heute habe ich mal wieder Post aus den Staaten bekommen.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2010)

Für Patty:


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2010)

Nicht heute,  aber in den letzten Wochen, habe ich imir den Umbau meines ZR 1.0 auf dreifach gegönnt.

Schalthebel Microshift Arsis (3x9)





Die einzig wahre klassische dreifach-Kurbel





Nur beim Schaltwerk, da war es dann mal wieder Eines das ich sehr sehr für die Zuverlässigkeit schätze






Dieses Jahr geht es wieder vermehrt auf den Asphalt.


----------



## divergent! (15. März 2010)

dreifach am rennrad? warum das denn?


----------



## cleiende (15. März 2010)

Ich werde nicht jünger und es gibt Gegenden wo ich das schonmal vermisst habe, z.B. auf Sardinien.


----------



## versus (15. März 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Für Patty:


----------



## divergent! (15. März 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht jünger und es gibt Gegenden wo ich das schonmal vermisst habe, z.B. auf Sardinien.




und kleinere blätter...quasi kompakt und dann 2-fach? hat ja das gleiche spektrum.


----------



## cleiende (15. März 2010)

Compact-Kurbel am RR, das ist Teufelszeug, so wie eine Lefty.
Dafür bin ich noch nicht bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. März 2010)

jupp aber teufel ist gut von daher.......


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. März 2010)

Hi!

Wenn schon nicht bei Disc Aufnahmen am Xizang, so bin ich mit dem cleiende wenigstens beim Thema RR der gleichen odschool Meinung....

Compact heißt in Fahrradfahrerisch auch "Mädchenkurbel"!

VG
peru


----------



## mountymaus (16. März 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Compact heißt in Fahrradfahrerisch auch "Mädchenkurbel"!
> 
> VG
> peru



Deswegen bleibe ich auch beim Standard mit Zweifach...


----------



## divergent! (16. März 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Compact heißt in Fahrradfahrerisch auch "Mädchenkurbel"!
> ...




ach ich glaub da ist 3-fach nicht wirklich besser...........


----------



## Kruko (16. März 2010)

Heute kam ein Paket aus England an 

Die englische Packversion war wieder einmalig 










Es konnte aber nicht viel kaputt gehen  Aber seht selbst 





Ich freu mich trotzdem wie Bolle, da der englische Verkäufer nicht nach Deutschland verschicken wollte. Ein liebes Forumsmitglied von Retrobike kaufte und schickte mir dann die Handschuhe

Nicht alles meine bzw. unsere 

Aber der Bedarf an Kurzfinger-Handschuhen ist für die nächsten Jahre wohl gedeckt.  

@Manni

Paket geht dann mit dem Rest morgen raus

@Sascha & Tom

Wir telefonieren


----------



## versus (16. März 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wenn schon nicht bei Disc Aufnahmen am Xizang, so bin ich mit dem cleiende wenigstens beim Thema RR der gleichen odschool Meinung....
> 
> ...



öhm. aber dreifach ist dazu wohl kaum die alternative, oder? 

ganz einfach: am leichten bergrad fährt man compact (sofern man es auch wirklich mit bergen zu tun hat), am stilvollen gleiter standard


----------



## Manni1599 (16. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> öhm. aber dreifach ist dazu wohl kaum die alternative, oder?
> 
> ganz einfach: am leichten bergrad fährt man compact (sofern man es auch wirklich mit bergen zu tun hat), am stilvollen gleiter standard



So finde ich das auch. Einmal ausprobiert, sofort begeistert. Ausserdem, am kleinen Rahmen (RH GT52), sieht die Kompakte sogar besser aus.

@gt-heini: geil, ick freu mir!


----------



## cleiende (16. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> öhm. aber dreifach ist dazu wohl kaum die alternative, oder?
> 
> ganz einfach: am leichten bergrad fährt man compact (sofern man es auch wirklich mit bergen zu tun hat), am stilvollen gleiter standard



Ich stehe zu meinem Alter und den derzeitigen Defiziten


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber der Bedarf an Kurzfinger-Handschuhen ist für die nächsten Jahre wohl gedeckt.
> 
> @Manni
> 
> ...



Das schreit nach einem Treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. März 2010)

Hi,

naja, deswegen ja die 2-fach Männerkurbel...und dann muss man halt trampeln, weh tuts jedes Frühjahr...da muss man durch.

Wenn ich allerdings in der Nähe der Alpen und nicht hier im Mittelgebirge wohnen würde, dann wärs wohl auch ne Überlegung wert.

VG
Peter


----------



## divergent! (16. März 2010)

die heißt nicht umsonst heldenkurbel


----------



## cleiende (16. März 2010)

Ihr seid die wahren Männer.....

wenn einer eine Ultegra "Heldenkurbel" 42/52 mit Innenlager, 2-fach Umwerfer, Schaltwerk uns 2x9 STIs haben will - PN


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. März 2010)

Hi!

Also ich brauch sie nicht, ich hab ja erst auf Zipp 300 2-fach mit XX-Light Innenlager umgerüstet, auch 52/42...

VG
peru


----------



## versus (17. März 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich stehe zu meinem Alter und den derzeitigen Defiziten



eben:








peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> naja, deswegen ja die 2-fach Männerkurbel...und dann muss man halt trampeln, weh tuts jedes Frühjahr...da muss man durch.



blöd nur, wenn es nach dem frühjahr nicht aufhört weh zu tun - und ich spreche nicht von den muskeln!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. März 2010)

Hi!

Ja wem sagst Du das? Mittlerweile habe ich so ne Verkrümmung in der unteren Wirbelsäule, dass ich grad bei kühlerem Wetter nur noch mit Schmerzen ohne Schonhaltung richtig fahren kann. Deswegen hat mein ZR 1.0 auch eine "Mädchen-Überhöhung" was den Sattel angeht. 

Na ja, alte Säcke halt...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (18. März 2010)

2x Race King SS 2.2 aus dem Rennsport-Arsenal, 461/464g.


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2010)

na mal sehen wie lange die bei dir halten. meine habich nach gut 900km in die tonne gepackt. waren fast nackt und teilweise haben sich die fasern rausgelöst.

rollen und dämpfen tut der aber genial


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. März 2010)

Bei mir kam heute das an:



jetzt fehlt nur eine zweite Pedale oder Adapter und ein bisschen Farbkram zum lackieren und der Umbau des Talera´s kann beginnen.


----------



## gtbiker (19. März 2010)

@divergent: Hab die RK 2.2 in SS auch schon an einem anderen Rad und fahr sie dort bereits seit 1000km aber von Verschleiß kann ich noch nicht wirklich reden, sind noch absolut top in Schuss! Das ist der definitiv beste Reifen den ich in den letzten 13 Jahren gefahren bin.


----------



## divergent! (19. März 2010)

dann hatte ich scheinbar 2 mistige sätze. aber bei den gewichtsschwankungen muss ja auch irgendwo ne qualitätsschwankung sein.


----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @Manni
> 
> Paket geht dann mit dem Rest morgen raus



Paket wohlbehalten angekommen, vielen Dank!


----------



## tomasius (21. März 2010)

Bei mir ist auch ein Paket angekommen. 

Vielen Dank! 

Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2010)

auch ein paar race kings.
für mein karakoram. 
die werd ich schnell draufbasteln und ab in wald, bei dem wetterchen...





eidth fragt wütend warum conti reifen sich eigentlich immer nur beschissen montieren lassen...


----------



## divergent! (25. März 2010)

bei mir gingen die super drauf. mal sehen wer sie früher klein bekommt


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2010)

auf die plätze, fertig, los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (25. März 2010)

wenn mein flite die woche kommt...hab dir ne mail geschickt!

aber ich geb dir mal.....die heutige runde die du vor hast


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2010)

wie recht du hast...hab gewonnen 
vorletzter gang, volle beschleunigung, grad schön am überholn aufm radweg und - pfffffffffff......komplett die luft raus ausm vorderreifen.
im schlauch auf der innenseite zur felge hin ein 1cm langer schnitt und im reifen, entdeckt nachdem der schlauch geflickt war, das


----------



## gtbiker (25. März 2010)

eieiei, was haste denn da für nen Stein gestreift?


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2010)

war bestimmt der bremsbelag. der hat oben ne schöne kante drauf.
hab dann die pogo kardungla von dir draufgepackt.


----------



## divergent! (25. März 2010)

alex live und in farbe...ich lache mich kaputt.

bei mir gabs nix fürs gt. dafür was für den gt-fahrer. nach 1,5 jahren "kampf" haben wir die kleine maus ihrem "tollen" besitzer dann doch durch glückliche fügung entreißen können. jetzt kann sie endlich ihr leben so richtig geniessen.

nur der hase hat jetzt ein problem...der mag sie nicht:


----------



## mountymaus (30. März 2010)

Vorhin hat die Postbotin geklingelt...
Die erste Frage von ihr... "Was ist das denn für ein komischer Vorname?"... Ich habe kurz und knapp gesagt, "kommt aus dem Norden"...
Naja egal, auf jeden Fall hat sie mir ein Paket gebracht. Da ist ihre Frage doch Nebensache...

Ja, es gab mal wieder was für mein Force, Sackschwer aber schön...






Jetzt kann ich so richtig damit in den Wald...


----------



## versus (30. März 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Vorhin hat die Postbotin geklingelt...
> Die erste Frage von ihr... "Was ist das denn für ein komischer Vorname?"...



du willst mir aber nicht erzählen, dass DICH die paketbotin noch nicht kennt   

oder ist die neu


----------



## mountymaus (30. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> du willst mir aber nicht erzählen, dass DICH die paketbotin noch nicht kennt
> 
> oder ist die neu



So neu ist sie nicht, doch die meisten Pakete sind an den Herrn des Hauses adressiert


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2010)

heute gabs wieder mal flite post...juhu













der plasteflite liegt aber erstmal in der vitrine weil er zu schön ist. der flite ohne sticker ist ans rts gewandert. der mit an mein sintesi. der vom sintesi ans killer v.  

so alle räder glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2010)

wieviel wiegt denn der plastenachbau?


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2010)

soviel wie ein normaler flite. ist ja nur optiktuning. und da ich es leid bin ständig die evos zu verpassen oder um 1 überboten zu werden lasse ich mir meine selber machen.

alex wenn du willst und ich noch ein paar kaufe dann könnte ich da was machen


----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2010)

och nö...ich will keinen mit carbonoptik. dann lieber nen originalen, der wenigstens bequem is.


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2010)

ich bin ja auch erstmal versorgt.....muss meine aufbaugedanken eh nochmal neu sortieren


----------



## Chat Chambers (2. April 2010)

Warum? Deshalb:





Die Oberfläche ist durch das Wintersalz total angefressen, schlimmer als es das Foto wiedergibt...

Die grobe Paste kommt natürlich HIER nicht zum Einsatz...


----------



## SpeedyR (3. April 2010)

Tach!

Irgendwie liegen die Teile schon fast ne Ewigkeit hier,aber jetz ises soweit.Die Batelpuse ist vorerst zu Ende.
Neu sind der KingBB,Carbon Kefü (eigenbau),und aweng anderes zeugs,comming soon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2010)

Davon gabs die Woche zwei fürs Sanction, wurden heute schon so richtig schön eingesaut 

Passen übrigens grad so in den Hinterbau, unten am Tretlager sind keine 5mm Platz.


----------



## Chat Chambers (5. April 2010)

Vorher:





Nachher:


----------



## divergent! (5. April 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## spatzel (10. April 2010)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Vorher:
> 
> [/SIZE]ws.de/photos/view/607822]
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH!!!
Da brauchste echt ne Sonnenbrille......


----------



## Beaufighter (10. April 2010)

Wahnsinn, sowas bekommt man doch nie ohne Polierbock hin.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. April 2010)

das teil da ohne räder gehört seit 2 minuten mir.  
und ich schwöre bei allem was mir heilig ist das dieses sts mich bis ins grab,oder kurz davor,begleitet.


----------



## Janikulus (12. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das teil da ohne räder gehört seit 2 minuten mir.
> und ich schwöre bei allem was mir heilig ist das dieses sts mich bis ins grab,oder kurz davor,begleitet.



YEAH! Richtige Entscheidung. Glückwunsch zur neuen Bikeliebe!


----------



## SixTimesNine (13. April 2010)

"Neue Bikeliebe" ist en echt Guter ...

Eine kleine Zeit nur isser fremd gegangen, nu geht es zurück zum Altbewährten: Ciao DK und Hello again GT.


----------



## versus (13. April 2010)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> "Neue Bikeliebe" ist en echt Guter ...
> 
> Eine kleine Zeit nur isser fremd gegangen, nu geht es zurück zum Altbewährten: Ciao DK und Hello again GT.



das derkerf ist geschichte?


----------



## Davidbelize (13. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> das derkerf ist geschichte?



nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. April 2010)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> Ciao DK





Davidbelize schrieb:


> nö



gut, ich dachte schon


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. April 2010)

Baby Blaue AME aus Übersee für ein GT (was sich reimt ist gut, frei nach Pumuckel)


----------



## Chat Chambers (16. April 2010)

Dies hier gönne ich meinem Zaskar: eine Federgabel, die nun endlich optisch zum Rahmen passt. Funktionell gibbet nichts auszusetzen, gerade wegen ETA.

Links gestrahlt, rechts mit grober Aluschleifpaste mal ein paar Minuten vorgearbeitet.





Später mehr...


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2010)

ichhab dieses we mal genutzt um mein backwoods umzulackieren. morgen werd ich dann aufkleber, steuersatz, stützen und lenkergedöns und kurbel montieren.

musste heute nochmal an der frischen luft im sonnenschein diverse korrekturen vornehmen. das licht in der garage war scheinbar nicht so gut. hatte hier und da noch kahle stellen

ist aber denk ich ganz nett geworden bis auf 1-2 stellen wo der lack verlaufen ist. aber fürn wochenend-dosen-schönweterlackierer........


----------



## Deleted 76843 (18. April 2010)

Gefällt. Erinnert mich an neuere Kleins.


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2010)

mich ärgert nur daß die krone nicht so wollte wie ich. dachte dann ich poliere sie und bin dann bei schwarz gelandet da vorbau und lenker auch schwarz sind. morgen kommts rote eloxalgelumpig dran. mal schauen wies dann aussieht


----------



## Davidbelize (20. April 2010)

klein aber fein fürs sts.
wieder vonne insel und geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2010)

Hab mal wieder ein "update" am LTS unternommen

XT runter XTR drauf
Bremsbacken sind aber noch von der XT Bremse,da ich da neue coolstop verbaut hatte







Dann noch die XT Bremshebel runter u. die XTR verbaut.
Im gleichen Zuge den Syntace VRO Lenker u. Vorbau runter u. Easton Carbon u. WCS Vorbau drauf.
Wenn ich mal einen altermäßigen leichten u. passenden 90mm Vorbau finde,kommt der drauf.
Die Abdeckkappe ist nicht die passende...






Suche noch 8Fach XTR Schalter...hat da jemand was im "Angebot"?
Hätte da noch 2 NOS XTR M950 Bremshebel liegen>event. kommt man damit ins "Geschäfft"?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## DefektesKind (3. Mai 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> klein aber fein fürs sts.
> wieder vonne insel und geschenkt bekommen.




Wer hat noch so eine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (7. Mai 2010)

Heute montiert...

Fürs XiZang im Austausch für den Güldenen:




Handmade Einpresswerkzeug


Und für Lucky Luke gab es auch ein kleines Upgrade


----------



## Chat Chambers (13. Mai 2010)

für's Zaskar, welches sich momentan noch in Restauration befindet.


----------



## divergent! (14. Mai 2010)

schöne naben. sind die auch richtig laut?


----------



## gtbiker (14. Mai 2010)

Oh die Pro II knattern....


----------



## Chat Chambers (14. Mai 2010)

DRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...besser als Bierdeckel in den Speichen! 

Der Krachmacher wird damit beringt:


----------



## Chat Chambers (16. Mai 2010)

Endlich geschafft! Aber das gönn' ich meinem Zaskar nur einmal! Grobporiges Alu zu polieren ist einfach eine Sch***arbeit! Ich habe bestimmt fast einen Millimeter Material runtergeschliffen und immer noch sind feine Poren zu sehen!  

Ich bin aber halbwegs zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Ich glaube allerdings auch einen Vorrat an Nevr Dull anlegen zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (16. Mai 2010)

Tolle Arbeit, sieht gut aus! 
Chromatlack war für dich keine Alternative?
Wo hast du die Tauchrohre strahlen lassen?


----------



## Chat Chambers (16. Mai 2010)

Ich kann nun jedem der die gleiche Idee hat wie ich nur raten Chromatlacke auszuprobieren! Polieren nimmt jede Menge Zeit in Anspruch, insbesondere bei schwer zugänglichen Stellen wie der Brücke.

Ich habe die Tauchrohre bei InTon Troisdorf Stahlen lassen (10,-), sowas übernimmt aber auch jede andere Lackiererei...


----------



## gtbiker (16. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info, hab hier auch ein Casting einer Skareb das Cantisockel und Farbe gelassen hat....


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Mai 2010)

mal wieder ein kleines update fürs LTS....











...ein "sommer" LRS..
gruß
tom


----------



## divergent! (9. Juni 2010)

bei mir kam heute ein forumsspontankauf.

was passiert wenn man das:





mit dem:





und noch ein paar mehr spacern sowie besagten spontankauf wie diesem:





genau ein lts made by divergent!





hat wer zufällig nen polierten vorbau mit reichlich gefälle über? gerne nen syncros.............


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juni 2010)

die hohr brücke der girvin sieht ja schrecklich aus.


----------



## divergent! (9. Juni 2010)

wasn ne hohr brücke?


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juni 2010)

na sowas: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das was bei dir da so grau und ausgefräst weit nach oben absteht.


----------



## divergent! (9. Juni 2010)

ahso...ja die ist halt so...deshalb brauch ich ja nen -17 syncros vorbau


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Juni 2010)

das hätte ich mir gerne gegönnt...............




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...55071&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2010)

David, warum hast Du nicht?


----------



## divergent! (16. Juni 2010)

au man das ist echt ärgerlich...der preis ist ja echt mal erste sahne..selbst mit versand wärs noch ein schnapper.......zum glück hab ich ein 16"lts...sonst würde ich micht jetzt ärgern


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2010)

gestern aus der packstation geholt...noch ne forums girvin....diesmal passt sie perfekt ins lts.

danke nochmal


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ...diesmal passt sie perfekt ins lts.



naja...immerhin besser als vorher. gehn die gabelbeine zu tauschen?


----------



## DefektesKind (19. Juni 2010)

Mit dem vergrössertem Radstand würde ich gerne mal wissen wie die sich fahren lassen?


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> naja...immerhin besser als vorher. gehn die gabelbeine zu tauschen?



ja die kann man tauschen. aber die aus carbon von der vorgängergabel waren etwas länger. also bleibts jetzt so



DefektesKind schrieb:


> Mit dem vergrössertem Radstand würde ich gerne mal wissen wie die sich fahren lassen?



das kann ich dir sagen wenn ich das rad fertig hab...so in 1-2 jahren


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juli 2010)

Gestern kam bei mir ein ganz besonderes "Paket" an. Ratet mal was drin war 





Ein neuer zukünftiger GT-Fahrer


----------



## oliversen (1. Juli 2010)

Glueckwunsch! Euer Erster?
Whou, 4100+gr, stolzes Kampfgewicht. Die Mama ist ok?

Gruesse

Oliversen


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juli 2010)

Jubb alles gut, sie ist fix und alle, aber ging alles auf natürlichem Weg. Er macht seinem Namen alle Ehre: Alexander der Große ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. Juli 2010)

Auch von unserer Seite -lichen Glückwunsch zum Stammhalter.


----------



## Muckelchen (1. Juli 2010)

Alles GuTe zum Nachwuchs Tiger


----------



## lyteka (1. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute.


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Juli 2010)

Und auch von mir die besten Wünsche für den "kleinen Tiger" und natürlich die stolzen Eltern!


----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2010)

Da sich eine Kartusche für die Fox nicht rechnet, hat das Force eine andere Gabel bekommen 





Fox 32 Talas 140 RL


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich denke, das Force hat 160 mm FW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Force hat 160 mm FW?



Die Gabel hatte bis 2009 140 mm FW. 

http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Bikes/Archive/2009/Details/5744-G9FOR1-Force-1.0

Ab 2010 ist eine Gabel mit 150 mm FW verbaut.

http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Bikes/Mountain/Details/5909-G10FOR1-Force-1.0


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Force hat 160 mm FW?



Manni, nur das Sanction hat vorne 160mm, hinten haben sowohl Force als auch Sanction 152mm FW.


----------



## divergent! (11. Juli 2010)

bei der trinkflaschenhalterung da unten am tretlager war aber auch wieder ein besonders cleverer produktzeichner am werk


----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2010)

Dann klär uns mal auf, wo Du die Trinkflasche plazieren würdest.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Juli 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Manni, nur das Sanction hat vorne 160mm, hinten haben sowohl Force als auch Sanction 152mm FW.



Ja (das wusste ich mit den 152 mm), aber die Fox von Jörg hat doch nur 140 mm oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2010)

Na ne 140er ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann klär uns mal auf, wo Du die Trinkflasche plazieren würdest.



Da muss ich ihm aber recht geben, von der Rahmenkonstruktion hätte man sich für den Flaschenhalter was Besseres ausdenken können.


----------



## cleiende (11. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da muss ich ihm aber recht geben, von der Rahmenkonstruktion hätte man sich für den Flaschenhalter was Besseres ausdenken können.



An meinem IDXC von 2004 sind die Gewinde an exakt derselben Stelle und ich war froh daß überhaupt welche da waren, von wegen Camelbak Hype etc.
Es gibt keinen anderen Ort an dem Rahmen wo der Halter überhaupt passen würde. Selbst die Rückseite des Sattelrohres geht nicht, ich habe da mal einen Halter mit Adapter soweit möglich oben plaziert - und das Hinterrad hat schön beim Einfedern dran geschrappt.
Es gibt nur diesen einen Platz und an den Geschmack der Getränke nuss man sich halt gewöhnen.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2010)

Trotz allem ist das bei jedem Hersteller der es so vorsieht immer noch ein Wermutstropfen, und sei der Rahmen technisch noch so geil ausgefallen!


----------



## divergent! (12. Juli 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann klär uns mal auf, wo Du die Trinkflasche plazieren würdest.





nirgends! denn du willst mir nicht erzählen daß du während der fahrt an die flasche kommst und wenn....dann will ich das sehen. bitte zuerst an nem 20% steilen anstieg und danach bei ner abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> nirgends! denn du willst mir nicht erzählen daß du während der fahrt an die flasche kommst und wenn....dann will ich das sehen. bitte zuerst an nem 20% steilen anstieg und danach bei ner abfahrt.



Auch wenn ich alt bin, ich bin noch gelenkig genug um die Flasche zu angeln. Allerdings habe ich einen Halter der nach links offen ist. Und bei 20 Grad Anstieg ist das auch kein Problem, bei 20 Grad Gefälle greife ich nicht zur Pulle sondern eher mal zum Hebel.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich halte am liebsten an.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2010)

Heute gabs ein lang ersehntes Update fürs Sanction:







Ein neuer LRS, bestehend aus ZTR Flow, Hope Pro II natürlich in Rot, und ne Mischung aus 1.5er und 1.8er Sapim Speichen, gebaut von Light-Wolf aka felixthewolf. Dazu 6-Loch Shimano XT-Scheiben. In dem Zuge habe ich hinten gleich von 160er auf 180er Scheibe getauscht. Zusammen mit den alten Kendas hat das Sanction so mal eben 1.2 kg weniger an den Rädern. Die Reifen tausche ich aber noch gegen 2.4er Conti MoutainKing Supersonic, dann sinds locker über 1.5 kg weniger als mit den alten Rädern. Das Sanction dürfte sich damit knapp unter 15 kg einordnen.


----------



## nectar (16. Juli 2010)

Lecker LR-Kombi!
Bist Du mit der KindShock zufrieden? - Würdest Du sie wieder kaufen?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2010)

Ja bin sehr zufrieden, geniales Teil. Hält und funzt bisher einwandfrei. Erst damit wurde das Sanction ein echtes Enduro. Mein Tip: unbedingt mit Remote verwenden.


----------



## gtbiker (16. Juli 2010)

So ein Sanction mit 11,xx kg wäre mal was....


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> So ein Sanction mit 11,xx kg wäre mal was....




besorg mir so nen rahmen plus das geld fürn aufbau und ich baue dir eins mit 10 kilo bei vollem einsatzbereich

aber im ernst...schönes teil.


----------



## gtbiker (16. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> besorg mir so nen rahmen plus das geld fürn aufbau und ich baue dir eins mit 10 kilo bei vollem einsatzbereich


Naja, ganz so einfach ist das nun auch nicht.
Sicher kann man, entsprechender Geldbeutel vorrausgesetzt, einen Sanction als Komplettbike unter 11,5kg aufbauen. Aber da muss man Kompromisse machen. Wie auch immer die aussehen. Die Einen brauchen so ne Schaukel um damit den örtlichen Marathin zu fahren, die anderen springen mit 150mm 8m Drops und sonstige krasse Sachen. Und für letztere ist ein 10kg-Aufbau nix.Das Gewicht des nackten RAhmens ist aber auch schon recht hoch....genau wie bei allen anderen aktuellen Rahmen. Aktueller Carbon-Hardtailrahmen über 1250g ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und was gescheites aus Alu haben sie ja auch nicht im Programm....schade, ich würde gerne was aktuelles GTiges fahren.


----------



## divergent! (17. Juli 2010)

da geb ich dir recht. gt fabriziert im moment leider nix besonderes. also technisch sind die rahmen sicher top aber was die gewichte angehen haben sie den zug verpasst.

sag nur carbonzaskar. wenn das teil 1000gr wiegen würde für den preis könnte man von nem interessanten konkurenzprodukt sprechen. aber so ist es schlicht und ergreifend ein überteuerter zu schwerer billigtaiwanrahmen.

auch aufm rennradsektor wirds öde..................also bleiben wir bei den alten möhren und sind glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (17. Juli 2010)

Das Santion sieht echt klasse aus. Von der Ausstattung sehr schön. 15kg sind ein gutes Gewicht für das Bike. Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.

Beim CarbonZaskar stört mich das Gewicht überhaupt nicht. Überlege auch schon seit längerem eines zu kaufen und bin für alle Marken offen aber das GT hat mir am besten getaugt da es einfach viel steifer ist und dadurch eine enorme Lenkprezision und Sicherheit bei Abfahrten bietet. 
Was ich so bis jetzt gefahren habe war im Antritt und auf Abfahrten immer recht schwammig. 
Komme aber von der Bergabfraktion und erwarte da vielleicht auch zu viel. 
Wie gesagt - das Carbon Zaskar hat mich überzeugt und wird mein nächstes Bike sein...


----------



## speedy79 (19. Juli 2010)

_eines vorweg - ich habe mich nicht mit tigersclaw abgesprochen; scheinen aber einen ähnlichen technischen Geschmack zu haben.

Mein Sanction 1.0 Modell 2009 ist in folgender Version mit 14,4 kg aufgebaut:

Partliste siehe Anhang
Anhang anzeigen Gewicht Sanction.pdf

Anstehende Änderung: XT-Kassette gegen Recon Gewichtseinsparnis -130 gr

Mit diesem Setup fahre ich fast alles. Ausnahme Bikepark Willingen, Halde Hoppenbruch, Alpen Saalbach und Chatel wird dann der Laufradsatz Saint Naben mit Mavic EN 521 + Muddy Mary Freeride 2,35 + AV13F Schläuchen und Shimano DX Pedale verwendet.

Aktuelles Bild grad nicht greifbar, reiche ich die Tage nach._


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2010)

Denn müsste meins ja ähnlich wiegen. Meine Stütze wiegt über 500g, dafür ist mein LRS 100g leichter, und ich werde Conti MK 2.4 SS fahren, angegeben mit 530g, ka was sie wirklich wiegen.


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juli 2010)

Hab ich mir gestern für das Xizang gegönnt, 93er Flite:





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (26. Juli 2010)

Und wieder was angekommen:


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Juli 2010)

Gerrit, das könnte ganz nach meinem Geschmack werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (27. Juli 2010)

Na, da schaun mer mal....es wird eben anders, no King und so....

to be continued here: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=473310

Wenns nicht nur mir gefällt, um so besser. Es kommen die Tage noch weitere Pakete, hoffe ich.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cyclery.de (13. August 2010)

Zum Transport meiner GTs habe ich mir eine abnehmbare Anhängerkupplung und einen Thule Fahrradträger gegönnt. Der Innenraum ist ja jetzt mit 3 Personen und der Kofferraum mit einem Kinderwagen belegt. Da musste eine neue Lösung her


----------



## divergent! (13. August 2010)

ragt der weit über die wagenbreite heraus oder täuscht das?

ich denk mir jetzt mal grad ne enge stelle und gegenverkehr...knack weg sind se.


----------



## cyclery.de (13. August 2010)

Ein wenig ragt das Rad schon nach aussen. Aber der Opel Vectra gehört auch nicht wirklich zu den breiten Autos. Die 2m Spur auch Autobahnbaustellen muss ich mir trotzdem nicht geben


----------



## cleiende (14. August 2010)

Ach, das geht schon. Ich hab im Urlaub am Sharan ein Paulchen incl. 4 Räder draufgehabt und mir mit dem Schlachtschiff durchaus die 2 Meter Spuren gegeben. Okay, mit dem VR6 kann man auch vollbeladen hurtig am Lkw vorbeiziehen.
Der praktischste AHK Träger ist m.E. nach der Atera Strada mit dem Rollenauszug zum wegklappen, den habe ich am Cabrio dran. Thule kommt knapp danach.


----------



## mountymaus (24. September 2010)

Ich habe mir für die späteren Abendstunden was kleines gegönnt.






Da kam doch gerade mal wieder ein Paketservice... 

Nun steht der dunklen Jahreszeit nichts mehr im Weg.
Die Piko hat noch eine Gefährtin bekommen 

BETTY 7


----------



## mountymaus (7. Dezember 2010)

Der Nikolaus war echt freundlich...






Nun bekomme ich hoffentlich keine kalten Füße mehr.


----------



## Al-Capone (9. Dezember 2010)

schöne Schuhe!
Hast Du einen Link wo es sie gibt und einen Preis?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Kruko (9. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Du Deine Größe kennst, da kann ich Dir nur UK empfehlen. Dort haben wir auch bestellt. Schau mal bei Wiggle oder Chainreactioncycles nach. Leider sind nicht mehr viele Größen auf Lager.


----------



## Al-Capone (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ja danke für den Tip.Habe gestern schon gegoogelt und auch einiges gefunden.Bin nur noch unsicher wegen der Größe.Fallen die wirklich so klein aus wie teilweise geschrieben?Wieviele Nummern habt ihr größer bestellt und paßt dann alles perfekt?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (9. Dezember 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja danke für den Tip.Habe gestern schon gegoogelt und auch einiges gefunden.Bin nur noch unsicher wegen der Größe.Fallen die wirklich so klein aus wie teilweise geschrieben?Wieviele Nummern habt ihr größer bestellt und paßt dann alles perfekt?
> 
> Gruß Al-Capone





Normalerweise Größe 40 bestellt in 41... Und passen wie angegossen. Es passt auch noch ein Paar Socken rein.


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2010)

bräuchte ich echt auch mal. das mit den gummischluffen taugt irgendwie echt nix...


----------



## oldman (9. Dezember 2010)

bin seit 2 Jahren in Shimano SH-MT90 untewegs. ursprünglich als alpiner bikestiefel gedacht, hat sich das teil dank membrane, vibramsohle und entkoppelter cleatbefestigung als perfekter winterschuh erwiesen.

mittlerweile hat es einen nachfolger, der sh-mt91, der ist anscheinend noch n tick besser.
auf jeden fall liegen seitdem meine winter-mtbstiefel mit steifer plastiksohle unbenutzt im keller - in denen kann man kaum laufen, rutschgefahr.

bei richtig hohem schnee ziehe ich noch meine ollen tatonka gamaschen an, die haben sich u.a. im dauerregen auf dem pfunderer bewährt, das ist jetzt offtopic.


----------



## Al-Capone (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Northwave Celsius Actic ist meiner Größe nicht mehr erhältlich.
Was ist der Unterschied zum "normalen" Northwave Celsius?


----------



## mountymaus (9. Dezember 2010)

Nicht so warm wie der Artic...


----------



## Al-Capone (9. Dezember 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Nicht so warm wie der Artic...



das wäre schlecht...


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> bin seit 2 Jahren in Shimano SH-MT90 untewegs. ursprünglich als alpiner bikestiefel gedacht, hat sich das teil dank membrane, vibramsohle und entkoppelter cleatbefestigung als perfekter winterschuh erwiesen.
> 
> mittlerweile hat es einen nachfolger, der sh-mt91, der ist anscheinend noch n tick besser.
> auf jeden fall liegen seitdem meine winter-mtbstiefel mit steifer plastiksohle unbenutzt im keller - in denen kann man kaum laufen, rutschgefahr.
> ...



das klingt interessant und sieht auch ok aus:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Multi-Sport-Off-Road-Schuh-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## Kruko (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Northwave Celsius wurde letztes Jahr super in den Bike-Bravos getestet. Dieses Jahr hat Northwave den Schuh nochmals verbessert. Der Artic soll bis zu Temperaturen von -35°C gehen. Der "normale" Celsius nur bis -10°C

Wiggle gibt übrigens bis Montag Mitternacht wieder bis zu 20 % Nachlass. 

@oldman

Jetzt weiß ich, was ich bei Shimano-Schuhen verkehrt gemacht habe. Man darf nicht das Wintermodell kaufen, sondern den Touring-Schuh. In den Shimano Winterschuhen habe ich immer gefroren.


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2010)

um mal beim thema zu bleiben, ich werde mir heute abend auch noch etwas für den stealth bomber gönnen. bremsen in wagenfarbe und im entsprechenden material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. Dezember 2010)

Schicke Bremse 

Die habe ich mir letztes Jahr für den Jubi gegönnt.





Da müsstets Du aber genauso wie ich eigentlich die Gabel umrüsten und eine SID verbauen. Sonst kannst Du für die Druckpunktverstellung immer den passenden Inbus einpacken.


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sonst kannst Du für die Druckpunktverstellung immer den passenden Inbus einpacken.



verstehe nicht ganz? druckpunktverstellung an der gabel


----------



## Kruko (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Druckpunktverstellung bei der Avid kann nur mit einem Innensechskant-Schlüssel erfolgen. Es ist die selbe Größe, wie er bei den Rock Shox Gabeln von unten in der Gabel steckt. Hier hat man mal sich bei SRAM Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2010)

ahaaaa...

nehme lieber weiter mein multitool mit ,-)


----------



## epic2006 (19. Dezember 2010)

das erste Teil, die zwei Mitwissenden dürfen schweigen, um die Spannung zu erhöhen. Diesmal gibts aber def. weniger Titan zu sehen als beim letzten Aufbau, versprochen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## planetsmasher (10. Januar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> *_trommeltrommel_*
> And the winner is....*planetsmasher*!
> 
> Der Sieger wurde per Zufallsverfahren ausgewählt und wird nun per PN benachrichtigt.
> ...




Hellyeah! Da hab ich doch tatsächlich mal was gewonnen. Und das wo ich seit ein paar Tagen auch den wundervollen fixfixfix-Kalender hier hängen hab!

Ist zwar nicht direkt für meine GTs, aber er wird dann wohl mein Arbeitszimmer schmücken und da wohnen zur Zeit auch 1 1/2 GTs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (15. Januar 2011)

heute ist endlich meine Thomson Elite Sattelstütze gekommen. Voller vorfreude ausgepackt und dann sowas: da haben die trottel den falschen durchmesser geliefert 
da wartet man schon 3 wochen und denn sowas. also gleich zurück damit und hoffen das die richtige bald kommt


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2011)

ich hab die noleen gegen ne amp getauscht..........


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Januar 2011)

Viel besser, jetzt gefällts, naja, bis auf den negativen Vorbau.


----------



## divergent! (19. Januar 2011)

der vorbau ist noch ein überbleibst den ich wegen der noleen brauchte. ich hab grad 2 syncros beim polierer. da werd ich evtl noch wechseln.

und der lrs geht...da kommt normales speichengebälk rein was gut 1,1 kilo sparen wird.

damit kann man dann auch vernünftig fahren


----------



## megaloman (26. Januar 2011)

...da die Pedale zum in die Tonne treten waren. hier was schönes von Straitline...... gripp perfekt, bleiben auch schön in der verlassenen position ...


----------



## megaloman (26. Januar 2011)

hier noch ein bild....


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Februar 2011)

Für ein altes/neues/längst überfälliges GT Projekt
Neue Gabelbrücke und Tauchrohre für die Gabel (RockShox Psylo U-Turn)



Bremse (Hayes Stroker Trail)



mit 185mm Scheiben



Laufräder mit NC17 Naben



Syncros Felgen und DT Speichen



und da es ohne Elox nicht geht einen Steuersatz (FSA in applegreen)


----------



## Kruko (6. Februar 2011)

Neuer Wurfanker für mein Force

Hope Tech M4 mit 203/183 mm Scheiben


----------



## divergent! (6. Februar 2011)

schöne bremse! 200er scheiben vorne? holla was wiegstn du?


----------



## Kruko (6. Februar 2011)

Ich gehöre zur 0,1 to Fraktion und das Force begleitet mich in die Alpen. Da geh ich keine Kompromisse ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (6. Februar 2011)

Hab mir auch eine neue (alte) Bremsanlage mit passendem LRS für´s LTS gegönnt... auch für´s VR und natürlich alles von Hope 
Nicht um 0,1 to einzubremsen, eher für die Retro-Abteilung 
Vielen Dank dafür nach Schweden 






@ gt-heini:  schöne Bremse, deine Tech M4


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Neuer Wurfanker für mein Force
> 
> Hope Tech M4 mit 203/183 mm Scheiben



Auhauerha, goile Bremse. Echt schade das die Scheiben nicht zusammen mit der Saint zusammen funzen.


----------



## goegolo (6. Februar 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hab mir auch eine neue (alte) Bremsanlage mit passendem LRS für´s LTS gegönnt... auch für´s VR und natürlich alles von Hope
> Nicht um 0,1 to einzubremsen, eher für die Retro-Abteilung
> Vielen Dank dafür nach Schweden
> 
> ...



Handelt es sich hierbei um das Laufrad/Bremsen Set aus dem Youngtimer Verkaufsthread?


----------



## divergent! (6. Februar 2011)

ok bei dem gewicht plus alpen verständlich. der bremsadapter vom fuchs?


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2011)

Für den seltensten GT Rahmen in Deutschland



Aufbau Thread folgt.
Schon mal soviel, es ist ein Rahmen aus den 90´zigern.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> ...es ist ein Rahmen aus den 90´zigern.



Stand das bei Dir nicht eh ausser Frage?


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2011)

NA, ich hab auch Gts aus dem 80zigern. Und eins von 2000

Noch mal zum Rahmen, ich hab es vor ein paar Jahren als Komplettrad aus erster Hand gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat es während seiner BW Zeit in den Staaten gekauft, war da einige Zeit stationiert. Es war ein Sondermodel mit Federgabel, das es in der Farbe nicht in Deutschland gab, somit eigentlich einzigartig ist.


----------



## epic2006 (19. Februar 2011)

Wieder etwas DIDAAAAN fürs Xizang:



einige der Teile waren schon vorhanden, aber es ist ja nie verkehrt was liegen zu haben
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Februar 2011)

Achtung Spoiler-Alert:

folgende Bilder enthalten quasi ein Sneak-Preview auf einen meiner nächsten Posts!

da geht man Sonntag-Abend noch auf ein Bierchen oder zwei in die Stammkneipe und verlässt selbige dann nach 3 Bieren gut behütet und mit ner DVD in der Hand. 
Tja Steve, Du bist heute nicht als einziger mit nem Grinsen ins Bett gegangen...



[URL="[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/839830][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/0/8/4/8/_/medium/earnyourwings2.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (21. Februar 2011)

*Zeit wirds!!!!* Da gönne ich dir auch gern das seelige Grinsen!


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2011)

@lemmy: 
   die bapper ! ! ! 

da muss ich doch gleich mal wieder johnny bemühen:


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Februar 2011)

Danke Männer,

die Bapper liegen schon ne Weile hier rum, aber nachdem ich mir gestern über die Kappe ein Loch in den Bauch gefreut hab, mussten die halt auch mit aufs Bild.
Bin schon extrem gespannt wie die an dem Hobel aussehen werden.
Wenn das halbwegs okay aussieht dürft ihr Euch auch schon sehr auf das dann anstehende Fotoshooting freuen.
Ich sach nur thefixfixfix.com reloaded  

Rock on!

Lemmy äh Marcus


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Februar 2011)

Bei der Kappe muss nur noch das Schild schön rund gebogen werden!  Und jetzt: Ab in den Keller mit dir!


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Februar 2011)

ich dachte die heutige Jugend trägt den Schirm eher nicht gebogen, bzw. wenn dann vorne nach oben?
Sehr verwirrend diese heutige Mode.
Früher hab ich natürlich das korrekte Biegen eines Kappenschirms bis zur Kunstform perfektioniert 

In den Keller (ach ne, seit ich wieder Single bin darf ich ja wieder im Wohnzimmer schrauben) gehts am Mittwoch. Ich glaube beim Bapper anbringen ist jede zusätzliche, helfende Hand echt von großem Vorteil.
Das ganze dann mit ein, zwei, drei Augustiner und nem glorreichen Bayern-Sieg nebenbei in der Glotze. Passt!
Hoffe nur dass mein "Special-Edition-Rohrsatz Decal" auch bis Mittwoch fertig wird...


----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2011)

Nun hat das Warten endlich ein Ende. Nach fast 6 Wochen hat der Postbote gestern geklingelt und ein GROßES Paket von "Light-Wolf" gebracht.

Was da wohl drin ist kann man ja fast ahnen...






Einmal in blau...






...und einmal in rot, wie fast immer bei uns, im Doppelpack...





Und sie haben einen wunderschönen Klang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2011)

Coole Sache. Hab am Sanction auch Hope + Flow von Felix


----------



## Oscar1 (17. März 2011)

Hab mir (Retro-Kitsch) Pedale im Titanfinish von Shogun gegönnt... Bin so gespannt wie die an meinem Champangner-Goldenen GT aussehen tut   

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shogun-Comp-Lite-Carbon-Pedalen-titanfinish-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ160557013704QQcategoryZ77575QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7799688886546807024


----------



## tofu1000 (18. März 2011)

Dank eines netten Forummitglieds konnte ich ein beim letzten Treffen still und heimlich erworbenes Teil endlich verbauen. Nur testen konnte ich es aus zeitlicher Ermangelung noch nicht. Die Auflösung folgt, sobald ich die Fuhre mit etwas Dreck beworfen habe.





Danke Peter, danke Frank!


----------



## planetsmasher (8. April 2011)

letztes WE in München auf dem Mountainbike-Flohmarkt (der übrigens voll zu empfehlen ist, war super):






[/URL][/IMG]

eigentlich wollte ich ja jetzt am terramöto nix mehr machen, aber bei dem Preis konnt ich net wiederstehen. Muss nur mal gucken wie die sich auf die Geo auswirkt...
 und bei gleicher Gelegenheit noch 2 Tees von Cheap Yeah!:






[/URL][/IMG]

das Obey-Tee und die Jacke hab ich im Stierblut gekauft, wenn man schonmal da ist... Der Laden ist echt Gift für meine Kreditkarte.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2011)

Was kam die Skareb?


----------



## planetsmasher (8. April 2011)

hehe, faire 40 Bucks. Und das obwohl ich der be$chissenste Feilscher aller Zeiten bin. Der Verkäufer hat mir dann freiwillig nen 10er nachgelassen. Echt äusserst nette Leute da...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2011)

Das ist wirklich günstig. Ich hab letztens eine für 93 hier im Bikemarkt gekauft. Und zusammen mit meinem 2005er Zaskar verkauft


----------



## ohneworte (25. April 2011)

Diese schönen Teile habe ich am Donnerstag abgeholt:





Und den dritten gleich im Objekt:





Waren teurer als vermutet, aber was soll's.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Mai 2011)

Viel Kleinkram von der anderen Seite des Teichs:





Danke Paul!


----------



## Bullfighter (25. Mai 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Viel Kleinkram von der anderen Seite des Teichs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Du hast nicht zufällig noch einen "Handmade in USA" übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2011)

Den hab ich mir heute für mich und meine GT's gegönnt


----------



## nectar (27. Mai 2011)

Die Familie darf bestimmt auch mal mit!? ;P

Beidseitige Schiebetüren?
Daumen hoch


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2011)

Jubb, beidseitige Schiebetüren, hinten zwei Einzeltüren. Im Ladenraum is noch blankes Blech, da muss ich noch bissl was machen, ne Holzplatte mit irgendwie ner Antirutschmatte oder so. Eine Halterung für Bikes soll auch noch rein. Wahrscheinlich sowas www.bikeinside.de . Aber fetter 2.5er Diesel mit 170 PS, lüppt knapp 200 auffe Bahn


----------



## pago79 (27. Mai 2011)

... und großzügige Blechflächen außen für riesige GT bapperl...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2011)

Da kommt eher Werbung für meine Firma drauf. Aber das eine oder andere GT-Logo wird seinen Platz finden


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Mai 2011)

Diese Halter für den Innenraum kann ich Dir sehr empfehlen:
http://www.hurricanecomponents.com/forkups.php
taugen auch für Dachträger.


----------



## devil-lime (3. Juni 2011)

inspiriert durch Davids neues STS DH
Ein paar schicke Bremshebel: Box Lever Bremshebelpaar Nr. 82







Fehlen nur die Bremsen, das Ganze kommt dann ans Xizang


----------



## Rennkram (3. Juni 2011)

Darth Vaders Bremshebel


----------



## Oscar1 (7. Juni 2011)

Shogun Pedale * *passt super zur Rahmenfarbe 





und konnte mir noch 2 Trikots schnappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (8. Juni 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig noch einen "Handmade in USA" übrig?



Ein paar der abgebildeten Kleber hab ich tatsächlich über - aber die gibts vorerst nur beim diesjährigen Treffen (als kleine Motivationshilfe...). 

Die Box Levers sind wirklich selten schön!


----------



## Bullfighter (8. Juni 2011)

Schade 
Das Treffen ist ein bisschen weit weg.


----------



## Rennkram (19. Juni 2011)

Neue Felgen und n Paar Revos.
Somit mal eben 350g gespart 





Hope XC, Mix aus Revos und Comp. Alunippel und ZTR Alpine. Macht ohne Scheiben und Kassette 1530g fÃ¼r 350â¬....
Aufkleber kommen wohl ab.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juni 2011)

Sehr gut. An welches Rad kommen die Räder?

Mein Marathon bekommt auch einen neuen LRS Es werden FRM Urano Pro mit 1.48kg. 420 Gramm leichter als die serienmässigen Mavic Crossride Disc. Scheiben nehm ich Magura Storm SL, Bremse wird eine 2008er Magura Marta.


----------



## Rennkram (19. Juni 2011)

Ist der LRS aus meinem STS XCR 1000, nur jetzt getuned.
Die Mavic 719 Felgen getauscht gegen ZTR Alpine, Jeweils rechte Seite Speichen gegen Revos getauscht.


----------



## tomasius (23. Juni 2011)

1 x NOS Edge Gabel für das Edge Ti 

1 x NOS 1" Vorbau für das Backwoods 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2011)

Also doch NOSmasius


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Juni 2011)

XTR M950 Kurbeln + Avitar compact spider und das passende Lager.


----------



## Kint (30. Juni 2011)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> XTR M950 Kurbeln + Avitar compact spider und das passende Lager. ...



schick...

Du willst nicht zuufällig den compact Spider gegen einen mit Standard LK tauschen?


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Juni 2011)

Danke!

Leider nicht.  Bin ja froh selber einen gefunden zu haben.


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Juli 2011)

soo, liebe Gemeinde, Ihr könnt dann schonmal ne große Rolle Zewa bereit legen. Ich hab heute was verdammt geiles bekommen. Und das gibts NICHT (jedenfalls noch nicht) offiziell zu kaufen.

Achtung, anschnallen!


Los gehts:









und jetzt kommt das Beste:










ich (und nicht nur ich) bin auf Euer Feedback gespannt!


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Trikot fürs Treffen dieses Jahr?


----------



## cyclery.de (4. Juli 2011)

Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juli 2011)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> soo, liebe Gemeinde, Ihr könnt dann schonmal ne große Rolle Zewa bereit legen. Ich hab heute was verdammt geiles bekommen. Und das gibts NICHT (jedenfalls noch nicht) offiziell zu kaufen.
> 
> Achtung, anschnallen!
> 
> ...



Moin,

hast Du irgendetwas mit der CSG zu tun? Der Aussendienst hier im Norden fährt ist ja mit dem gleichen Fahrzeug mit der Zulassung im gleichen Landkreis unterwegs.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Juli 2011)

ich selbst direkt nicht. Ein guter Freund ist hier im Süden für CSG unterwegs. Mittlerweile sogar GT-Überzeugungstäter. Nur als wir heute am Terramöto die Gabel getauscht haben wollte er mir wieder ne Lefty unterjubeln


----------



## ad-mh (4. Juli 2011)

Und danke an Steve für die Sammelbestellung. Die Pantera Decals unten prangen bald am Rad. Dann hört das Ding bald wieder auf Pantera und nicht auf Zaskar wie beim Verkäufer . So einen Pfusch kann ich nicht leiden.
Gebt mal einen Tipp ab, welcher LR Satz an das Rad solle. Erst einmal habe ich einen NOS Flite, Race Face Stütze und aktuelle XT Teile verbaut. Nur der Vorbau, Gabel und Lenker sind alt. 

ad-mh



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Viel Kleinkram von der anderen Seite des Teichs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Juli 2011)

Sehr schickes Shirt, gefällt mir sehr gut, das wäre was fürs Treffen.


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Juli 2011)

achja, hab ich vergessen: es gibt auch ne XC-Version. Die kommt aber erst noch, da ist in Frankreich wohl was mit dem Versand schief gelaufen. BIB-Shorts sind schon da, kommen dann mit den Trikots aufs Bild!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juli 2011)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ich selbst direkt nicht. Ein guter Freund ist hier im Süden für CSG unterwegs. Mittlerweile sogar GT-Überzeugungstäter. Nur als wir heute am Terramöto die Gabel getauscht haben wollte er mir wieder ne Lefty unterjubeln



Aber das Auto ist echt spitze, habe den gleichen jedoch nicht mit Rotenburger Kennzeichen. Und die Lefty ist zwar optisch naja, funzt aber prima!


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Juli 2011)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pornösestens! Sowohl der Zwirn als auch das Vehikel. (entschuldigt meine gefühlsschwangere verbale Entgleisung)

@ad-mh: Kein Ding!


----------



## Kint (21. Juli 2011)

Hurra heut ist ein *kleines* GT Paket angekommen 

Dafür war die Freude umso größer, 

ich hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben... 

3 Jahre der Suche, 
Eigentlich Hoffnungslos jemals *das richtige* zu finden.


Und plötzlich tauchen sie in Rudeln ausgerechnet auf einer abgelegenen Insel auf 

- und ich stolpere mehr zufällig drüber 



aber seht selbst:




Daran dürfte sich die deutsche Post mal ein Beispiel nehmen, Computeretiketten gehen auch in schön:






sorfältig gepolstert mit nachhaltig produziertem Verpackungsmaterial:






zart umschmeichelt edelstes Seidenpapier aus den ehemaligen Kolonien feinste Ware aus dem fernen Osten:






Kenner des classicmists werden vielleicht schon wissen was sich wohl darunter verstecken mag.... 






yesss... 
ein Suntour Xc9010 Schaltwerk. 
Und zwar das einzig richtige für das 88er Avalanche. 
Ick freu mir so....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. Juli 2011)

Congrats Kint!


----------



## tomasius (9. September 2011)

Bei mir kam heute ein kleines, aber feines Teil an. 







Somit ist mein Bravado nun wieder brauchbar.  
1000 Dank an spatzel !!!   

Tom


----------



## mpbiker (18. September 2011)

Was ich mir für mein erstes Zaskar gegönnt hab...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. April 2012)

Hallo,

also ich bekomm heute den Preis für das Herauskramen des ältesten Threads ...und das kam auch noch an:






...Super Record 11s mit Titan "Kurbelwelle" 

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

und wieder mal was für ein GT:





....mit 187er Schaft und eingeschlagener Kralle...kommt natürlich ans Bravado LE. 

VG
peru
Gabel_original von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Oktober 2012)

GT Lager und einige Spanner


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich ein gescheiter Zentrierständer! 

http://www.velora-heermann.ch/zentrierlehre.html

Is ja auch irgendwie für meine GTs....




DSC00407 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## cleiende (24. Januar 2013)

Na das ist mal wirklich eine Investition.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ja, wenn man was Gescheites will wird es wirklich teuer. Der letzte TS-3 ging ja für fast 900  weg und im Augenblick ist ein TS-3 in der Ami Bucht für schlappe 3950(!!!!) US Dollar. Mal sehen, ob der noch reduziert wird.

Nachdem mir dann noch ein neuer PK Lie durch die Lappen gegangen ist, weil der britische Anbieter trotz positiv beschiedener Anfrage deutsche Accounts vom Bieten ausgeschlossen hat, hab ich halt auch mal die Veloras anvisiert. Der PK Lie ging übrigens neu für unter 600 weg. Der kostet in der Version mit den "genaueren" Schleppzeigeruhren über 1600.

Na ja, der hier ist aus Amerika von nem wirklich netten Typen, der in der BikeSzene auch bekannt ist. Gebraucht, aber top in Schuss für weit unter dem augenblicklichen NP. Dank einem unaufmerksamen deutschen Zoll dann auch noch günstiger als gedacht.

Irgendwie schon lustig, das selbst Fahrradwerkzeug ne Geschichte hat. Der wurde von ihm aus der Schweiz mit nach US und A genommen und jetzt findet er den Weg zurück nach Europa....


Da ich immer mehr LR selber baue, musste einfach mal was Besseres her..

Das zweite Positive ist, wir haben nun einen weiteren USA Kontakt, der sich auch mit Fahrrädern auskennt...er war über 30 Jahre lang selber Händler...er hat mir versprochen, bei USA Transaktionen behilflich zu sein.

VG
peru



cleiende schrieb:


> Na das ist mal wirklich eine Investition.


----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2013)

Ich schick Dir dann meine Laufräder zum kostenlosen zentrieren. 

Ist aber ein sehr feines Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (24. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe eigne ich mir das Laufradbauen an. Derzeit ist mir das noch fremd, wäre dann der letzte Schritt.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Januar 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

ja, nur zu...Zentrieren und auch der Rest vom Fahrradschrauben ist nach der Arbeit für mich wie Zen-Entspannung geworden. Sperr mich in den Keller ein und schraub...da hast dei Ruh und kannst chillen.

Da der ZS leicht zu klemmen ist, machen wir das mit dem Zentrieren beim nächsten GT Treffen. 

Wenn man erstmal mit einfachen, Standard Rädern beginnt, 3 fach Kreuzung, solide, ausgereifte, keine China-lighweight Parts nimmt, dann ist das gar nicht so schwer. 

Der nächste Schritt ist der Eigenbau Stahlrahmen) Muffen sind scho da, ein paar Lehren auch.....mal sehen was das wird

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2013)

Oha, und irgendwann öffnet die kleine Edelbikeschmiede


----------



## tomasius (24. Januar 2013)

Hauptsache es kommen nicht solche Dinger heraus. 






Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,

nö, erstmal nur Stahl! ....Wenn ohne Muffen, dann ein Rad, was es so von GT noch nicht gibt...

VG
peru



tomasius schrieb:


> Hauptsache es kommen nicht solche Dinger heraus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redsandow (25. Januar 2013)

schleppzeigeruhren?  ist ja recht übertrieben.hab den einfachen ts2 seit gut zehn jahren und die paar laufradsätze die ich gebaut habe stehen immer noch super.aber schick ist es natürlich allemal.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2013)

Neue Kurbel fürs Zaskar Carbon 9r: 





Die Kurbel wiegt komplett ohne Innenlager 585g. Das Zaskar fällt damit auf 9.84kg


----------



## mani.r (14. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes Ding und richtig leicht (für Race Face).
Bauen echt schöne Dinger - find gut dass es sie wieder gibt, sonst hätte ich Klamottenproblem gehabt ;-))


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2013)

Stimmt die ist echt nett, und war auch echt günstig. Am Intense Carbine hab ich auch eine. Die zeige ich dann im Ketzerei Thread, wenn das Bike wieder fertig ist


----------



## Oscar1 (21. Februar 2013)

Es gab Pedale..  







[/url][/IMG]

Das ConTec Logo könnte schon fast, als GT Logo durchgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2013)

Bei mir gab es in letzter Zeit öfters mal etwas neues für Peppermint Patty, mein 2005er AVALANCHE.

Neue Kurbel und Pedale:




Kurbel: Eine neue Race Face Deus mit Turbine Kettenblättern
Pedale: Ritchey Pro Paradigm 5 in Rot

Schnellspanner und Schrauben für die Bremsscheiben:




Schnellspanner: Superstar Components, Ti-Carbon Rot
Schrauben: No Name in Rot

Schaltzüge und Hüllen:




Mini I-Links in Rot(was sonst...)

....offensichtlich leide ich an ROT-ELOX-SUCHT.....


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2013)

Zeigs mal ganz Manni, sieht gut aus 

So einen Satz Turbine Blätter hab ich noch in nagelneu rumzuliegen, falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2013)

Bütteschön:




Fotograf werde ich wohl nicht mehr......


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Wie wärs noch mit roten Schaltrollen?


----------



## Kruko (9. März 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es in letzter Zeit öfters mal etwas neues für Peppermint Patty, mein 2005er AVALANCHE.
> 
> Neue Kurbel und Pedale:
> 
> ...



Schick, schick. Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit dem V5


----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2013)

Moin Jörg!

Leider habe ich noch keine, die Pedale sind erst vorgestern gekommen, gestern habe ich bis 19.30 Uhr gearbeitet und heute schneit es schon den ganzen Tag!!!! (Ich kann den weissen $chei$$ bald nicht mehr sehen.)

Vom ersten Eindruck her sehr wertig, sauber verarbeitet, die Lager fühlen sich hochwertig an. Gewogen habe ich 131 gramm pro Pedal. Wenn sie so gut sind wie sie aussehen, werde ich noch ein paar schwarze für das DeKerf kaufen.

Werde nach der ersten Ausfahrt mal berichten. Evtl. werde ich nächstes WE mal den Harz besuchen, das wäre dann ja mal ein erster Härtetest. Hoffentlich wird es nächste Woche wieder wärmer......

Gruß
Manni


----------



## Kruko (9. März 2013)

Ich bin schon lange mit den Pedalen am überlegen. Meine WCS V4 halten ja auch noch. Die V5 sollen von den Lagern haltbarer sein. Gewichtstechnisch sind sie zumindest auf der Höhe der WCS V4.

Harz?? Da ist im Moment noch Ski und Rodel gut angesagt.  Auf dem Brocken liegt knapp ein Meter weiße Sch.... 

Aber Ihr habt ja Langlaufskier auf der Hütte.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2013)

Gestern kam ein nettes Paket an:





Was könnte das wohl sein, ich hoffe kein Speci 





Nein natürlich kein Speci, sondern ein kleines GT:





Der Aufbau wird sich einige Zeit hinziehen, einen genauen Fahrplan gibt es noch nicht. Aber bis mein Sohn gross genug ist, vergeht auch noch eine Menge Zeit 
Als erstes werde ich wohl Rahmen und Gabel neu pulvern lassen.

Dankeschön an den Verkäufer für den problemlosen Deal und eine gute Freundin fürs die Übernahme der Verkaufsabwicklungen


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. März 2013)

Na den Rahmen kenne ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (22. März 2013)

Ach, hat der Kollege incognito gekauft.

Ja Sassy, den kennst Du.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2013)

Jepp hat er, da mir der Verkäufer nicht antworten konnte oder wollte.


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2013)

Neuer Laufradsatz für das ZXR


----------



## whitesheep (28. März 2013)

der gefällt mir...

magst mir mitteilen woher und  welcher laufradsatz das genau ist....vielleicht passt der auch zu meinem edge?

so long
sheep


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2013)

Ist von Rose der Shimano 105 Laufradsatz in schwarz mit 20 Speichen für 140. Für den Einsatz als Trainingssatz oder im Crosser perfekt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. April 2013)

Und wieder was neues, diesmal für das 26" BMX



und montiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkh99 (19. April 2013)

Für mein Cyclone

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Mai 2013)

Junge, Junge. Da hat sich doch im Laufe der Jahre einiges an Aufkleberchen angesammelt! Jedoch bezweifle ich, dass ich die jemals alle verklebt bekomme. Aber besser man hat als man hätte...


----------



## tofu1000 (12. November 2013)

Zwar nicht erst kürzlich eingeflogen, aber heute sind sie mir wieder in die Hände gefallen und haben mich mal wieder mit Freude erfüllt! Beide sind in einem hervorragenden Zustand. Das blaue Schmuckstück stammt aus unserem kleinen gallischen Dorf (Danke nochmals!!! ). Und die rote Schönheit stammt von der anderen Seite des Teichs. Eine komplett polierte liegt noch demontiert im Karton, aber die benötigt noch etwas Zuwendung. Die rote kommt ans Zaskar, die blaue ans Zaskar, die polierte ...


----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2013)

Ui, sehr nettes Pärchen. Meiner Meinung nach die schönste Serie überhaupt.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ui, sehr nettes Pärchen. Meiner Meinung nach die schönste Serie überhaupt.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Ein Wahnsinns-Design und eine Top-Funktion gepaart mit weistestgehender Wartungsfreiheit. Und falls es doch mal nötig wird, brauch man lediglich handelsübliches Werkzeug und ein klein wenig Geschick.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

nun hat es endlich geklappt mit einem einigermaßen akzeptablen Nietensattel von GT. Der erste, den ich zuhause habe ist ein Objekt für eine Komplettrestauration....und das Ganze für schlanke 9 € 




IMG_0995 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

VG

peru


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich werde mich wohl die nächsten Tage (Wochen?) mal an meinem persönlich letzten Mysterium der Mtb-Schrauberei widmen.





Und nach Christophs wärmster Empfehlung wohl auch mal ein, zwei Sättel etwas auffrischen.





Vielleicht auch was für dich, Peter?


----------



## epic2006 (14. Januar 2014)

Steve, so mysteriös ist das Mysterium nicht, ich hab´s auch im Selbststudium hinbekommen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## dkh99 (14. Januar 2014)

Was das Färbungsmittel anbelangt bin ich etwas skeptisch. Ob das nicht abfärbt wenn man mal auf härteren touren unterwegs ist uns man einen schwitzepo bekommt...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Januar 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Steve, so mysteriös ist das Mysterium nicht, ich hab´s auch im Selbststudium hinbekommen. Viel Erfolg!



Und du hast recht! Die fertigen Laufräder waren heute nochmal bei bei den Profis vom Bike Department Ost und es gab nichts zu beanstanden.  Und nun kommt noch ein ordentlicher Zentrierständer ins Haus.





Allerdings kann ich mich (vielleicht noch) nicht so richtig mit den Reifen anfreunden, obwohl ich die Farbkombo nett finde. Aber scheinbar bin ich skinwall-abhängig...



dkh99 schrieb:


> Was das Färbungsmittel anbelangt bin ich etwas skeptisch. Ob das nicht abfärbt wenn man mal auf härteren touren unterwegs ist uns man einen schwitzepo bekommt...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Hab einen wirklich runtergerittenen Flite...





...in zwei Durchgängen gefärbt und heute noch etwas poliert. Ich werde berichten. Und Bilder bei ordentlichem Licht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Glück sind heute ein paar schöne Sachen gekommen, damit nimmt dieser Sch$$ß Tag wenigstens noch ein einigermaßen schönes Ende. Ich denke, die aufmerksamen Leser werden anhand der Farben wissen, welches Radl damit ausgestattet sind. Gespannt bin ich auf das Fahren der Tufo Colibri. Inkl. der aufgeklebten Tubulars komplett 2185 g für den Laufradsatz. Und das für doch immer noch günstige 799€. Woanders darf man da mehr bezahlen. Genug gelabert:

















Angepeilt wird ein Gewicht sub 8....Trotz all der tollen Teile doch nicht soooo ganz einfach.....

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

is ja ein Werkzeug, aber da ich ja nur GTs damit bearbeiten werde, passt das ja doch hier rein...




IMG_1179 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Anvil BikeWorks Post Punk PM Mount Jig mit Dummy Achse.....

Damit wird jetzt an allles eine Scheibenbremsenaufnahme drangebraten was nicht niet und nagelfest ist 

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2015)

Dann weiss ich ja, zu wem ich mit dem nächsten Backwoods hin kann, an welches Scheibenbremsen und Zaskar Decals sollen ;-)


----------



## Rennkram (25. Februar 2015)

Da sind sie





GT Hadley, eingespeicht mit DT-Revolution, DT Alunippeln und Mavic 217
Hinterrad hat auf der Antriebsseite ca 1000N, andere Seite ca 800N
Vorderrad hat beide Seiten ca 1000N.
Mavic gibt an maximal 900N auf die Felgen aber passt schon
Der Satz wiegt 1530g
Nochmal vielen Dank für die Naben!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2015)

Schön, schön!!! Endlich sind sie in Benutzung!!!! 

Viel Spaß damit!!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

langssam sind alle Teile zusammen.....ein paar grüne Isis M14 Kurbelschrauben inkl. Abzieher von Torontocycles und ein paar Mighty Kurbeln, wie gezeigt 303 g das Paar...




IMG_1181 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




IMG_1180 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## versus (22. März 2015)

wo kommen die dran? habe deine bauaktivitäten wohl nicht aufmerksam genug verfolgt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. März 2015)

Hi Volker,

an das 26er Gt Zaskar Team....hab ja jetzt fast alles, muss nur noch nach einigermaßen gut schaltenden und leichten Kettenblättern Ausschau halten, dann gehts weiter...

VG
peter


----------



## versus (22. März 2015)

ah, das butterweiche teil?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. März 2015)

Ja, wenn ich da reinlatsche ist das Hinterrad neben dem Vorderrad ) Hunderte davon sind schon von 13-jährigen beim ersten Antritt schier zerrissen worden


----------



## Cherry (22. März 2015)

Hallo,
Ich bin gerade am überlegen, mir ein Dirtbike von GT zuzulegen, allerdings wird dieses extrem günstig abgegeben. Darf ich es hier einstellen, damit mir jemand sagen kann, was es in ungefähr wert wäre? Die Teileliste hab ich schon angefragt, ich hoffe die kommt noch 
Ist halt schon extrem billig, auch mit ohne Bremse...

Hab kein Bock wegen sowas nen neuen Thread aufzumachen...

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/dirtbike-von-gt/301277646-217-9225?ref=wl


----------



## cyclery.de (24. März 2015)

Ist ein GT Ruckus UF von 2007. Ich denke, dass der Preis durchaus akzeptabel ist.


----------



## Cherry (6. April 2015)

Danke


----------



## Oscar1 (13. April 2018)

Räder fürs Virage sind vom LR-Bauer zurück


----------



## tofu1000 (28. März 2019)

Nun muss ich mich eigentlich nur noch entscheiden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

